# Lace Party with jscaplen May3 - Rescuing UFOs



## jscaplen

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.
======
For this Lace Party, we have decided that we want to rescue some of our UFOs which have been abandoned.
Ground rules: I did say rules, didnt I? How silly of me?! Obviously rules dont apply to us or we wouldnt be in the situation that we are with multiple WIPs & those UFOs stuffed away from sight so as not to cause too much guilt or embarrassment.

Okay, it would be nice to know the following:
Name of the project & link to the pattern if possible
Materials involved - if it hasnt been too long ago to remember
Who it was intended for/why you started it
How long ago it was abandoned
Why it was abandoned
At what point you stopped
What is left to finish
Photo


Perhaps you have more than one project to rescue? Lets hear all the dirt I mean details.

For those of you who have no abandoned projects (be honest, now), certainly we would like you to knit along & share with us, just the same.

While we are working, I will chat about my familys experience in our maison seconde in France.


----------



## jscaplen

My project:
*Name:* Montego by Cheri McEwen
*URL:* http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montego
*Materials:* Ice Yarns Christmas Wool; 40% Acrylic, 40% Wool, 20% Nylon ; 3.25mm needle; Size 8/0 pearl beads from Knit Picks
*Who it was intended for/why you started it:* I never had anyone in mind. I had wanted to knit a round shawl for a while & Montego was probably one of the first that had attracted my attention. Then, May 2014, it was started as an MKAL.
*How long ago it was abandoned:* I started late & made a valiant effort to catch up for the June 30 deadline but it was too big an undertaking. On June 28, 2014, I put it aside.
*Why it was abandoned:* I had MKALs coming up & it was left hanging because there was so much left to finish. I picked it up a few times since then & knit a few rows while waiting for a new MKAL to start.
*At what point you stopped:* The first time that I left it, I was at chart 5 with over 600 stitches in the needles. I am now at the last chart but havent touched it since December.
*What is left to finish:* 10 rows left with 1496 stitches & 3 more increase rows still to go. I havent yet decided how to BO since there seem to have been a lot of different approaches.
*Photos:* previous progress pics & most recent


----------



## RosD

Wonderful start Jane, I'm looking forward to sorting out my UFOs. 💞
*Name:* Afghan King Cole 3458
*Materials:* Peter Pan Double Knit
*Who it was intended for/why I started it:* I intended to make it for niece who was hoping to have a baby, no news on that front so I put it aside.
*How long ago it was abandoned:* June 2014.
* Why it was abandoned:* Because of the no baby on the horizon, I was also concerned about how the border was slightly ruffled. However on the photo of the actual pattern, it looks the same as mine.
*What is left to finish:* I think I have done about a third of the afghan. It is supposed to be knitted in three panels, but then the cables on the joins didn't cross over. So I frogged it and started over, no seams!!! I had to cast on 4 stitches less to make it work out.


----------



## Swedenme

Great start Jane , I'm going to try and join in 
Name Beginners lace shawl by JuJu Vail and it's a free pattern over on ravelry 
Material not sure as it didn't have a band on 
I started it a few weeks ago and it's my first try at making a shawl . I haven't done anything on it for a couple of weeks so thought I would pick it up again before the weeks become months 
It was meant for my future DIL but I don't know now . I'll wait and see when it's finished


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Great start Jane , I'm going to try and join in
> Name Beginners lace shawl by JuJu Vail and it's a free pattern over on ravelry
> Material not sure as it didn't have a band on
> I started it a few weeks ago and it's my first try at making a shawl . I haven't done anything on it for a couple of weeks so thought I would pick it up again before the weeks become months
> It was meant for my future DIL but I don't know now . I'll wait and see when it's finished


It's beautiful Sonja, I hope you can finish it and I'm sure if you give it to her she will treasure it. 💞 Ros


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...
> *Name:* Afghan King Cole 3458...


This will be beautiful, Ros.
I hope that now that you have started back on it, your niece will have some good news to share.


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> ...
> Name Beginners lace shawl by JuJu Vail...


I recall when you started this, Sonya. It is looking great - love that shade of blue.

Glad that you are back with us - we missed you. I hope things are going okay with your family.


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Sonja, I hope you can finish it and I'm sure if you give it to her she will treasure it. 💞 Ros


Thank you Ros . Your blanket is gorgeous and worth finishing . It will be a beautiful gift for any baby 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jscaplen said:


> I recall when you started this, Sonya. It is looking great - love that shade of blue.
> 
> Glad that you are back with us - we missed you. I hope things are going okay with your family.


Thank you Jane , not to good but I'm trying to keep myself occupied by picking up the needles again and knitting either this shawl or a little baby set I was halfway through 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> ...either this shawl or a little baby set I was halfway through ...


Why not both?


----------



## Lurker 2

UFO: from my Workshop with Designer1234, #21 Lace Scarf in Travelling Vine Design.
Has been abandoned only a week this time round, but for several months over the summer.
Yarn: Cascade Yarns, Cascade Kid Seta:
61% Super Kid Mohair
35% Silk
4 % Merino Wool:
25 g, 275 m.
recommended needle size: 3-25 mm to 5 mm.
I am using 4 mm straights. I have 57 stitches on this row- the count alters- 8 are the border garter stitches.
Project: Scarf for my daughter's Birthday this year (5th December) or failing that, Christmas present.
Abandoned: for other more pressing projects- warm gear for our winter, and also when I was moving it got put in the bottom of a box and not pulled out again for a quite a number of weeks.
Photo of progress so far:


----------



## Miss Pam

Thanks, Jane, for starting us off. I'll post my project info shortly.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> UFO: ... Lace Scarf in Travelling Vine Design....


This will be so pretty, Julie. Very delicate.
Is it a pale blue? Not always easy to tell.
I just took a photo of something in a very definite grey but it looked like a royal blue in the photo.


----------



## Miss Pam

Here you go.
Name: Milanese Loop by Tante Ehm
URL: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milanese-loop
Materials: Rapunzel - Pure Silk Hand-dyes Yarn by The Artful Ewe, Fiber is 100% Tussah Silk - 2 ply yarn, 165 yds/approx. 3 oz per skein, 1 skein for project, size US 4, 3.50mm needles
Who it was intended for/why you started it: I don't have anyone in mind for it. Purchased 2 different color skeins of the yarn in 2012 to make two and started knitting one of them last fall.
How long ago it was abandoned: 6 or 7 months ago, shortly after starting.
Why it was abandoned: I didn't get very far with it because I got sidetracked with holiday projects and the Ashton Beaded Lace KAL here with all of you!  Since then I've been working on multiple other lace projects and a few other items and just haven't gotten back to it.
At what point you stopped: I knit only about 2 inches of the 8 inches total for the project.
What is left to finish: About 6 inches. It's a 224 stitch pattern, with 6 stitch pattern repeat.
Photo: project to date and the yarn I'm using and the other skein I purchased at the same time.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> UFO: from my Workshop with Designer1234, #21 Lace Scarf in Travelling Vine Design.
> Has been abandoned only a week this time round, but for several months over the summer.
> Yarn: Cascade Yarns, Cascade Kid Seta:
> 61% Super Kid Mohair
> 35% Silk
> 4 % Merino Wool:
> 25 g, 275 m.
> recommended needle size: 3-25 mm to 5 mm.
> I am using 4 mm straights. I have 57 stitches on this row- the count alters- 8 are the border garter stitches.
> Project: Scarf for my daughter's Birthday this year (5th December) or failing that, Christmas present.
> Abandoned: for other more pressing projects- warm gear for our winter, and also when I was moving it got put in the bottom of a box and not pulled out again for a quite a number of weeks.
> Photo of progress so far:


It's lovely, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam

Swedenme said:


> Great start Jane , I'm going to try and join in
> Name Beginners lace shawl by JuJu Vail and it's a free pattern over on ravelry
> Material not sure as it didn't have a band on
> I started it a few weeks ago and it's my first try at making a shawl . I haven't done anything on it for a couple of weeks so thought I would pick it up again before the weeks become months
> It was meant for my future DIL but I don't know now . I'll wait and see when it's finished


This is going to be really lovely, Sonja!


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Wonderful start Jane, I'm looking forward to sorting out my UFOs. 💞
> *Name:* Afghan King Cole 3458
> *Materials:* Peter Pan Double Knit
> *Who it was intended for/why I started it:* I intended to make it for niece who was hoping to have a baby, no news on that front so I put it aside.
> *How long ago it was abandoned:* June 2014.
> * Why it was abandoned:* Because of the no baby on the horizon, I was also concerned about how the border was slightly ruffled. However on the photo of the actual pattern, it looks the same as mine.
> *What is left to finish:* I think I have done about a third of the afghan. It is supposed to be knitted in three panels, but then the cables on the joins didn't cross over. So I frogged it and started over, no seams!!! I had to cast on 4 stitches less to make it work out.


Beautiful work, Ros! Glad you'll be working to finish it up.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> My project:
> *Name:* Montego by Cheri McEwen
> *URL:* http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montego
> *Materials:* Ice Yarns Christmas Wool; 40% Acrylic, 40% Wool, 20% Nylon ; 3.25mm needle; Size 8/0 pearl beads from Knit Picks
> *Who it was intended for/why you started it:* I never had anyone in mind. I had wanted to knit a round shawl for a while & Montego was probably one of the first that had attracted my attention. Then, May 2014, it was started as an MKAL.
> *How long ago it was abandoned:* I started late & made a valiant effort to catch up for the June 30 deadline but it was too big an undertaking. On June 28, 2014, I put it aside.
> *Why it was abandoned:* I had MKALs coming up & it was left hanging because there was so much left to finish. I picked it up a few times since then & knit a few rows while waiting for a new MKAL to start.
> *At what point you stopped:* The first time that I left it, I was at chart 5 with over 600 stitches in the needles. I am now at the last chart but havent touched it since December.
> *What is left to finish:* 10 rows left with 1496 stitches & 3 more increase rows still to go. I havent yet decided how to BO since there seem to have been a lot of different approaches.
> *Photos:* previous progress pics & most recent


Jane - that is so beautiful!


----------



## Ronie

Gosh such pretty projects posted already!!! Jane that is so beautiful!! I love the sparkle of the beads too ..

Ros that is such a nice blanket.. I love a white baby blanket!! and this one looks like it makes it own ruffle  

Sonja!! very nice start  I love the blue.. and it looks like you are getting to the place where the pattern starts to get easier and easier.. lots of repetition in lace.. its why it is so calming to me  

Julie that is so pretty.. I have not done this scarf even though I know the workshop is always available.. I will have to keep this in mind 

I'll post mine in a bit.. I'm still on cup of coffee #1


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> This will be so pretty, Julie. Very delicate.
> Is it a pale blue? Not always easy to tell.
> I just took a photo of something in a very definite grey but it looked like a royal blue in the photo.


It has come up, remarkably true to actual!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Julie!


Thanks, Pam- I am pleased with how the yarn is working up.


----------



## Ronie

Great start Pam!! It will be exciting to see how far you get in the next 2 weeks


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Gosh such pretty projects posted already!!! Jane that is so beautiful!! I love the sparkle of the beads too ..
> 
> Ros that is such a nice blanket.. I love a white baby blanket!! and this one looks like it makes it own ruffle
> 
> Sonja!! very nice start  I love the blue.. and it looks like you are getting to the place where the pattern starts to get easier and easier.. lots of repetition in lace.. its why it is so calming to me
> 
> Julie that is so pretty.. I have not done this scarf even though I know the workshop is always available.. I will have to keep this in mind
> 
> I'll post mine in a bit.. I'm still on cup of coffee #1


Thank you, Ronie! It is lovely yarn to work with.


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> Great start Pam!! It will be exciting to see how far you get in the next 2 weeks


Thanks, Ronie. Hopefully finished with the one and started on the 2nd. ☺


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> ...Milanese Loop by Tante Ehm..


Lovely - I can't imagine how that never got added to my file. I have rectified that oversight.

I love the blue that you are using!


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> Jane - that is so beautiful!


Thank you. I am glad to be getting back to it.


----------



## Swedenme

jscaplen said:


> Why not both?


I will be doing both as I've finally managed to finish the top and have now started the little girls shorts to go with it 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is so beautiful!! I love the sparkle of the beads too ...


The beads don't stand out much. I am gong to add some on the 2nd to last RS row - have to count them to be sure that I have enough here with me.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Lovely - I can't imagine how that never got added to my file. I have rectified that oversight.
> 
> I love the blue that you are using!


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> ...I've finally managed to finish the top and have now started the little girls shorts to go with it


Good going! I haven't managed to pick mine back up yet but I have promised myself that I will knit some every day - even if it doesn't amount to much.


----------



## Swedenme

Jane I didn't see your picture till now . That is beautiful . I do hope you get it finished soon 

Julie your scarf is looking lovely and will make a great gift 

Sonja


----------



## Belle1

Jane -- I've been looking forward to the UFO topic and decided when you first mentioned it, that I was going to set aside what I'm working on and focus on finishing up a bunch of projects that are so close to completion that I'm embarrassed to see them still sitting there. Let's see, there's the rug that needs backing, a shawl that needs the edging kitchner together and stretched, the pin cushions which need stuffed and finished, the knitted pillow tops which need to be applied to a backing and finished, etc. Lately I seem to have been really bad at starting things and not wrapping it up.

But, the good news is that my new computer system is up and working. When I say new, I mean new operating system, but same old software. The good news is that now I'm on OS that will allow me to use the internet more fully and add functionality. So this morning I was looking at PDF generators. The older version of Office that I'm using doesn't have that capability. I tested one converter this morning and it worked about 95% -- so need to do a little more research and (fingers crossed) I'll find something that will allow me to publish knitting charts. 

This sort of counts as a UFO, because my computer died right after offering to share the lace doily pattern. Some of you received the raw Excel spreadsheet and some of you are waiting for a PDF version. I am just finishing knitting a second doily from the same pattern and found a few things I'd like to change. So, fingers crossed -- maybe in the next few days I can share the pattern again. 

Jane this is a great "time out." I certainly needed someone to suggest that it was time to finish the tid bits. Thanks.


----------



## Ronie

Belle that is so pretty!!! I will patiently wait for the pattern .. then I am going to start use up some of my Crochet thread 
I have taken pictures of my craft closet.. I need to get pictures of my WIP's then I'll post


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> Jane I didn't see your picture till now . That is beautiful . I do hope you get it finished soon ...


Thank you, Sonya. I was late adding the pics. I do hope to get this project completed soon. It is such a lovely pattern.


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...the good news is that my new computer system is up and working.


That is good to hear. I use my printer software to create pdf files. I think that problem with missing info when I tried converting yours wasn't the pdf part but the conversion of Excel to Numbers.


> I'll find something that will allow me to publish knitting charts.


Looking forward to that. 


> I certainly needed someone to suggest that it was time to finish the tid bits...


So did I. ;-)
I love your doily.


----------



## Normaedern

Jane, PosD, Sonja, Julie and Pam. Those are beautiful WIPS. I am looking forward to seeing their progress. Belle the doily is so pretty.

Here are my confessions!!

Pie in the sky2 http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-in-the-sky-ii---seaweed--sand
I used Posh Yarns Elinor Sock "A Day of Wind and Moon". It was started in Febuary
I started this to to see how a pi shawl worked as I never knitted one before. It was for no one in particular.
It is not really abandoned only left on the shelf!

The second one is Sweater Babe Mkal. http://www.sweaterbabe.com/193-dont-ruche-me-im-knitting-scarf-pdf-knitting-pattern/ It was free but only for a limited time. I started it in Aug 2014.
It was going to be a Christmas present for ????
I used Drops Vivaldi in light grey blue. Two balls as I chose to knit the longer version.
Why did I leave it? I got BORED.


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Jane, PosD, Sonja, Julie and Pam. Those are beautiful WIPS. I am looking forward to seeing their progress. Belle the doily is so pretty.
> 
> Here are my confessions!!
> 
> Pie in the sky2 http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-in-the-sky-ii---seaweed--sand
> I used Posh Yarns Elinor Sock "A Day of Wind and Moon". It was started in Febuary
> I started this to to see how a pi shawl worked as I never knitted one before. It was for no one in particular.
> It is not really abandoned only left on the shelf!
> 
> The second one is Sweater Babe Mkal. http://www.sweaterbabe.com/193-dont-ruche-me-im-knitting-scarf-pdf-knitting-pattern/ It was free but only for a limited time. I started it in Aug 2014.
> It was going to be a Christmas present for ????
> I used Drops Vivaldi in light grey blue. Two balls as I chose to knit the longer version.
> Why did I leave it? I got BORED.


Those are both beautiful, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you. Pam.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Jane I didn't see your picture till now . That is beautiful . I do hope you get it finished soon
> 
> Julie your scarf is looking lovely and will make a great gift
> 
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja- I am just hoping it does not start her itching- I usually don't risk a wool on her!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Those are both beautiful, Norma!


In my opinion, too!


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> ...Pie in the sky2


Looking lovely in that beautiful Posh. How much do you have left on it?


> Sweater Babe Mkal...dont-ruche-me-im-knitting...


I had trouble finishing mine as well. I wasn't that thrilled with how it was turning out but forced myself to do it. Doesn't look like there is much left to do.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I had trouble finishing mine as well. I wasn't that thrilled with how it was turning out but forced myself to do it. Doesn't look like there is much left to do.


To be honest I liked it so little I never started it!


----------



## triciad19

So many pretty projects already. I am trying to decide and can't get good pictures because it is so windy out.

Cat's Paw, mystery yarn, started in February 2015
Spring Spirits, Benet Easter basket, started March 2015
Fire scarf, started with Designer1234 workshop on color
2 different prayer shawls (various worsted weight) January 2015.

The prayer shawls were to have on hand and got set aside for more pressing projects. Now i need one of them! The Fire scarf, the workshop was over and this was set aside for more pressing projects.  
Cat's paw was set aside as too many projects were going and I was trying to finish them by concentrating more on 1 at a time. Jane I think this was during your last host. Spring Spirits was started for a light spring shawl. It will be too hot before it is finished. I liked the idea of kerchief and shawl from the same pattern (matching set and an option in windy weather (getting to old to chase my hat in the wind) .

Pictures when the wind dies down.


----------



## Normaedern

Jane, your quite right there isjust two departs of the scarf and more of the shawl.


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ...I am trying to decide ...


Let me help: if you need the prayer shawl, finish that first, then do the project that's closest to being finished.


----------



## MissMelba

Wow, lots of great WIP's. I am adding mine to the list, maybe this LP will get me to finally finish it. I designed this myself although it is a simple design - SS and garter with bead chevrons. The top of the bag has a row of eyelets to thread a ribbon or cord through to close the bag. I will make a rectangle, fold in half, and then seam the sides. I will also make a liner out of crepe backed satin or something on hand.

Name: no name, this was to be a zil (finger cymbal) bag, although it is larger than needed. I could have done with fewer repeats horizontally.

Materials: mystery crochet thread, small circular needles, maybe US 3, the beads are silver (plastic) round and barrel shaped. Cheap and on hand, lol. 

Who it was intended for/why you started it: for me, started as part of Purplefi's bead workshop.

How long ago it was abandoned: the workshop was in Jan 2014, a few rows have been done since but I think the last time I picked up the needles was maybe in April 2014.

Why it was abandoned: the pre-strung beads are too fiddly, I keep having to work them back to the front. I now know I prefer the crochet hook / dental floss method. 

At what point you stopped: just past about halfway

What is left to finish: half of it

ETA - no it will not get frogged even if it's too big, I strung those beads and gosh darn it they will get used, lol.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Julie. I am glad I was not the only one not thrilled with the scarf.


----------



## Normaedern

OOH! Melanie, that is pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie. I am glad I was not the only one not thrilled with the scarf.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque

Melanie--your bag is wonderful. I wouldn't want to frog that either after all that work. Finishing it will be a great feeling.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...this was to be a zil (finger cymbal) bag, although it is larger than needed.....


Oh - looks really interesting. If it is too big for the original use, it can certainly serve to hold something else. I love the colour & the beads are looking great. There is a different look achieved with pre-strung beads.
Looking forward to the finished project!


----------



## jscaplen

Well, I was a bad girl this morning - went to an "Exposition" - different types of craft supplies.
I bought some yarn - I know you are all shocked. The green was 1.50 a skein & the pink 2.30.
The pinks are not as bright as they seem - dusty rose, really.


----------



## eshlemania

Wow, you are on page 4 already. Thanks for a great start, Jane. 

DS got my camera thing straightened out. SO I will be getting photos posted when I get the chance. Gotta clean out my email and pictures so I have enough room.

I got glimpses of luscious WIP's. I will take time later to really enjoy the eye candy.


----------



## britgirl

My project:
Name: Montego by Cheri McEwen
URL: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montego
Materials: 3
Who it was intended for/why you started it: Like Jane, the main reason was because zi wanted to try a circular shawl, especially after knitting a few little doilies. when I see that it was being offered as a MKAL I seized the opportunity, and began it in May 2014.
How long ago it was abandoned: I wasn't particularly trying to knit to any deadline, but just had a goal to pick it up and knit on it whenever I had a few spare minutes. It was put aside on 10th June 2014 when I went to England to look for a new Care Home for my mother.
Why it was abandoned: I don't really know why it was set aside, just busy with other projects, I guess. 
At what point you stopped: It was around row 70. I am not sure what chart, maybe Chart 3
What is left to finish: I am not sure, maybe halfway there, but not sure as I am away at present and don't have the pattern or knitting with me.
Photos: previous progress pics & most recent.

I hope to maybe start it tomorrow evening or Tuesday after we are back home.

This is the only pic I have of it, from mid May last year, so I know it is a little farther along now.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ... Montego by Cheri McEwen...


What a pretty colourway, Sue


----------



## jscaplen

I am pleased to announce that I have competed one very long row on my Montego. I am also pleased to discover that the next 2 rows are plain knitting.


----------



## britgirl

Up at my SIL's in WV right now. had a good time at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival yesterday, although we only were able to stay for a couple of hours.

I did get enough yarn for five shawls, including some Tencel plus beads and a pattern. I did not get a Fleagle Beader after all. Miss Babs was our first stop and I picked one up and gave it to my DH to hold in line to pay as the line was about ten people long, whilst I took a look at the yarn there. Anyway when I went to join him I couldn't see him. The line of ten people was all that was in the Exhibition Hall. the line actually stretched outside the building and was more like fifty people so long. I rescued my DH and put the beader back. There was no way I was going to wait, as it would have taken well over half an hour for us to reach the cashier. We continued on to Cherry Tree Hill Farms where I got four lots of yarn and then to Just our Yarn where I got the Tencel and beads.

Will post some pics after we get home tomorrow

That's not all the yarn I acquired yesterday. My SIL said she had a friend who had a whole stash of yarn that had been her mother's and would be happy to let me have it if there was a way to get it to me. Anyway we went over to her house yesterday evening where I was given four Rubbermaid tubs and a box filled with yarn, which now fill the trunk of my car. Our cases will have to go on the back seat now! I didn't look in much detail, but will after getting home. What I don't want to keep, I will donate to my Knitting Guild at our monthly meeting on Tuesday.

Will try and post pics later. Knit on Latis a little this afternoon and am now on the decrease section.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern

Jane, you could not have left those behind. Gorgeous!


----------



## Normaedern

Sue, your UFO looks very pretty :thumbup: It sounds as though you had an excellent yarn gathering time :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

Lots of beautiful projects... I look forward to seeing the progress on them... Bev I am glad you were able to get the camera program fixed 

I have my craft area straightened out the best I can.. I took pictures but my computer takes forever to upload so I'm not sure how many I will share.. _be patient I am doing a quick relpy so I have 3 spots to fill_


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> I am pleased to announce that I have competed one very long row on my Montego. I am also pleased to discover that the next 2 rows are plain knitting.


Woo Woo!!!


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> Well, I was a bad girl this morning - went to an "Exposition" - different types of craft supplies.
> I bought some yarn - I know you are all shocked. The green was 1.50 a skein & the pink 2.30.
> The pinks are not as bright as they seem - dusty rose, really.


Bad girl. Go sit in the corner of the stash room and think about what you have done.


----------



## MissMelba

britgirl said:


> Up at my SIL's in WV right now. had a good time at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival yesterday, although we only were able to stay for a couple of hours.
> 
> I did get enough yarn for five shawls, including some Tencel plus beads and a pattern. I did not get a Fleagle Beader after all. Miss Babs was our first stop and I picked one up and gave it to my DH to hold in line to pay as the line was about ten people long, whilst I took a look at the yarn there. Anyway when I went to join him I couldn't see him. The line of ten people was all that was in the Exhibition Hall. the line actually stretched outside the building and was more like fifty people so long. I rescued my DH and put the beader back. There was no way I was going to wait, as it would have taken well over half an hour for us to reach the cashier. We continued on to Cherry Tree Hill Farms where I got four lots of yarn and then to Just our Yarn where I got the Tencel and beads.
> 
> Will post some pics after we get home tomorrow
> 
> That's not all the yarn I acquired yesterday. My SIL said she had a friend who had a whole stash of yarn that had been her mother's and would be happy to let me have it if there was a way to get it to me. Anyway we went over to her house yesterday evening where I was given four Rubbermaid tubs and a box filled with yarn, which now fill the trunk of my car. Our cases will have to go on the back seat now! I didn't look in much detail, but will after getting home. What I don't want to keep, I will donate to my Knitting Guild at our monthly meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> Will try and post pics later. Knit on Latis a little this afternoon and am now on the decrease section.
> 
> Sue


Well, you are a more bad girl than Jane  Can't wait to see your empty trunk! No, wait, I want to see all your yarn! Sounds like a great day all around. I have some Cherry Tree Hill and really like it.


----------



## Swedenme

Miss Pam said:


> Here you go.
> Name: Milanese Loop by Tante Ehm
> URL: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milanese-loop
> Materials: Rapunzel - Pure Silk Hand-dyes Yarn by The Artful Ewe, Fiber is 100% Tussah Silk - 2 ply yarn, 165 yds/approx. 3 oz per skein, 1 skein for project, size US 4, 3.50mm needles
> Who it was intended for/why you started it: I don't have anyone in mind for it. Purchased 2 different color skeins of the yarn in 2012 to make two and started knitting one of them last fall.
> How long ago it was abandoned: 6 or 7 months ago, shortly after starting.
> Why it was abandoned: I didn't get very far with it because I got sidetracked with holiday projects and the Ashton Beaded Lace KAL here with all of you!  Since then I've been working on multiple other lace projects and a few other items and just haven't gotten back to it.
> At what point you stopped: I knit only about 2 inches of the 8 inches total for the project.
> What is left to finish: About 6 inches. It's a 224 stitch pattern, with 6 stitch pattern repeat.
> Photo: project to date and the yarn I'm using and the other skein I purchased at the same time.


I went and had a look at this pattern to see what it would look like finished . It's a lovely pattern look forward to seeing yours finished . So are you making another one one with the other colour yarn ?

Sonja


----------



## MissMelba

I did 3 rows of my formerly abandoned WIP. Off to the airport to pick up DH.


----------



## Ronie

Ronie said:


> Lots of beautiful projects... I look forward to seeing the progress on them... Bev I am glad you were able to get the camera program fixed
> 
> I have my craft area straightened out the best I can.. I took pictures but my computer takes forever to upload so I'm not sure how many I will share.. _be patient I am doing a quote reply so I have 3 spots to fill_


*Name of the project & link to the pattern if possible* the link to the top priority is http://www.muranoandmore.com/AfricanAdventurePattern.pdf The name is African Adventure. I am also doing a corner to corner washcloth, and crochet slippers 
*Materials involved - if it hasnt been too long ago to remember* I am using up my worsted weight yarn for the afghan, crochet cotton 2 strands for the wash cloth and pattons decor for the slippers.
*Who it was intended for/why you started it* I started a stash buster with the site called 'Sparkpeople.com' and in that site I joined a group called Ravelry lovers.. something like that.. anyway the leader's head is so swollen that she thinks she is the only one with an opinion. I started the dish cloth because there was lots of talk on KP about doing them and I thought I would give it a try.. I started the slippers because I wanted to improve my crochet skills  
*How long ago it was abandoned* I started the afghan in March and dropped it in March, I don't remember when I started the other two projects.
*Why it was abandoned*the leader of that team's head is so swollen that she thinks she is the only one with an opinion and I was getting messages every day about something we (as a group) were doing wrong I just quit! I messaged her and told her I didn't join in to be chastised every day..LOL she wrote back saying she would rather address everyone instead of singling 1 person out.. silly part is that they were all done in PM's so no one would know who was being talked too.. anyway it was not fun! I abandoned the dish cloth because it was boring.. I don't remember why I abandoned the slippers.
*At what point you stopped*and*What is left to finish* I just got started with the afghan I have all the yarn pre-wound and in my basket(s) ready to go. I am about 2 hours from being done with the dish cloth and about 2 days from being done with the slippers.

*Photo*


----------



## Swedenme

Really like your WIPs Norma and the colours or your chosen yarn are gorgeous 

Belle your doilie is beautiful . I will look out for the pattern 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> OOH! Melanie, that is pretty.


I think it's pretty too . I really like the beadwork
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jscaplen said:


> Well, I was a bad girl this morning - went to an "Exposition" - different types of craft supplies.
> I bought some yarn - I know you are all shocked. The green was 1.50 a skein & the pink 2.30.
> The pinks are not as bright as they seem - dusty rose, really.


Wow that is a lot of yarn . I hope you spend lots of happy hours knitting something nice with it all 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

britgirl said:


> Up at my SIL's in WV right now. had a good time at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival yesterday, although we only were able to stay for a couple of hours.
> 
> I did get enough yarn for five shawls, including some Tencel plus beads and a pattern. I did not get a Fleagle Beader after all. Miss Babs was our first stop and I picked one up and gave it to my DH to hold in line to pay as the line was about ten people long, whilst I took a look at the yarn there. Anyway when I went to join him I couldn't see him. The line of ten people was all that was in the Exhibition Hall. the line actually stretched outside the building and was more like fifty people so long. I rescued my DH and put the beader back. There was no way I was going to wait, as it would have taken well over half an hour for us to reach the cashier. We continued on to Cherry Tree Hill Farms where I got four lots of yarn and then to Just our Yarn where I got the Tencel and beads.
> 
> Will post some pics after we get home tomorrow
> 
> That's not all the yarn I acquired yesterday. My SIL said she had a friend who had a whole stash of yarn that had been her mother's and would be happy to let me have it if there was a way to get it to me. Anyway we went over to her house yesterday evening where I was given four Rubbermaid tubs and a box filled with yarn, which now fill the trunk of my car. Our cases will have to go on the back seat now! I didn't look in much detail, but will after getting home. What I don't want to keep, I will donate to my Knitting Guild at our monthly meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> Will try and post pics later. Knit on Latis a little this afternoon and am now on the decrease section.
> 
> Sue


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> Bad girl. Go sit in the corner of the stash room and think about what you have done.


Am I allowed to take my yarn with me?


----------



## Swedenme

britgirl said:


> Wow you are so lucky . What an enjoyable time you are going to have going through all that yarn
> Sonja
> 
> That's not all the yarn I acquired yesterday. My SIL said she had a friend who had a whole stash of yarn that had been her mother's and would be happy to let me have it if there was a way to get it to me. Anyway we went over to her house yesterday evening where I was given four Rubbermaid tubs and a box filled with yarn, which now fill the trunk of my car. Our cases will have to go on the back seat now! I didn't look in much detail, but will after getting home. What I don't want to keep, I will donate to my Knitting Guild at our monthly meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> Will try and post pics later. Knit on Latis a little this afternoon and am now on the decrease section.
> 
> Sue


----------



## sisu

Jane, that is truly a lovely shawl! It is great that you will be finishing it! 

Ros, that afghan is definitely worth finishing. You are off to a good start with it so now is your chance to give it another go!

Great first shawl Sonja. Glad you are back with aus and can use your knitting to help ease some of your stress. That will be so beautiful when finished!

Oh Julie that is such a pretty lace pattern. I hope you will finish it now - will it still go to your daughter?

Pam, that is such pretty yarn. Is a loop like a cowl?

Belle, your doily is so gorgeous! Sounds like you have a lot to finish off! It is good you got your computer functioning and I look forward to seeing the pattern for the doily.

Norma, that posh yarn shawl is such a beautiful color. Good for you for giving the pi shawl a try. It sure looks like you got it going good! Hope you get a lot done on it these two weeks!

Tricia, you sound like me with so many starts and left behind projects to choose from. Maybe we can get one of them done now that we have the chance!

Gorgeous bead work on that pouch Melanie. It will be so beautiful when finished. 

Wow Jane, good addition to your stash and good bargain.

Sue, sounds like you have made out quite well on you trip! Your Montegomis a very pretty color and it is good that you are working on it again. Looking forward to seeing all your goodies as well!

Ronie, that does not sound like a good experience with you afghan! No wonder you left it. It will be fun to see how it goes together here. 

Well I have 5 projects to choose from. I think the one I could most likely finish is a summer top I started about a month ago. 
It is called Gemini by Jane Richmond. 
I am using Hempathy - hemp/cotton/modal
I intend to make it for me, but not sure it will fit
I left it about a week after I started it just because I was not sure I really liked how it was turning out. I haven't made a garment that needs to be fitted for a long time. 
I am just at the part where I have to separate the sleeves from the body


----------



## Lurker 2

*Caryn* It will be for my daughter, whether her Birthday or Christmas- just a little hard these chilly mornings- when my fingers are stiff. The pattern is an old French one - Travelling Vine, that I taught in Designer1234's Workshop #21.

Your yarn sounds an interesting mix- I don't seem to recall having seen hemp as a knitting yarn, here!


----------



## sisu

Oops forgot the url to up the pattern and I can't edit for some reason. So,here it is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gemini-3


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...had a good time at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival...


I am so glad that you made it - you deserved that treat.
I am looking forward to seeing your purchases as well as your inherited treasure.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Am I allowed to take my yarn with me?


I sure hope so! You won't be able to get anything done if you don't. 

Great start, Jane! This is a really good idea. :thumbup: I will post tomorrow. Everyone has such special projects to finish up! I wish you the best.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> I did 3 rows of my formerly abandoned WIP...


Great!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...African Adventure...


I remember when you started this. Looking forward to your progress.
Very strange experience in that group. Takes all kinds, I suppose.


----------



## sisu

Lurker 2 said:


> *Caryn* It will be for my daughter, whether her Birthday or Christmas- just a little hard these chilly mornings- when my fingers are stiff. The pattern is an old French one - Travelling Vine, that I taught in Designer1234's Workshop #21.
> 
> Your yarn sounds an interesting mix- I don't seem to recall having seen hemp as a knitting yarn, here!


I will have to check out that workshop Julie. I really like the pattern. I can see how stiff fingers would make it hard to work with such lacy yarn!

The hemp yarn is new to me too. But I saw a garment that someone in my local knitting group had made with it and it seemed to drape nicely and looked so nice on her! I do like the feel of it to work with.


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> ...I hope you spend lots of happy hours knitting something nice with it all ...


Thank you, Sonya


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> Jane, that is truly a lovely shawl! It is great that you will be finishing it!


It is such a lovely pattern. I had to share the progress photos because one could better appreciate how the star/flower was growing.


> Wow Jane, good addition to your stash and good bargain.


Totally unexpected - don't see that kind of deal around here on yarn. It is usually quite expensive.


> Gemini by Jane Richmond. ...


Looking great so far.


----------



## Ronie

I really like the top Caryn!! I hope you can finish it up .. 
Oh my look at all this yarn being bought  I think the more we finish up the more room we have for more yarn. 
I got all of mine sorted by type of yarn.. all my craft table and closet cleaned up at least its a lot better. and I know what I have! 

I went a little crazy when I first started knitting and bought 24 skeins of Aunt Lydia's Rug yarn!! I don't have a clue what I am going to do with it.. or how well it washes up  has anyone worked with yarn before? I'd love to get it out of my stash too!!! I was thinking a heavy jacket, rug or maybe purse.. I'd love it to work up nice and use it for something nicer but it is a heavy yarn..


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> My project:
> *Name:* Montego by Cheri McEwen
> *URL:* http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montego
> *Materials:* Ice Yarns Christmas Wool; 40% Acrylic, 40% Wool, 20% Nylon ; 3.25mm needle; Size 8/0 pearl beads from Knit Picks
> *Who it was intended for/why you started it:* I never had anyone in mind. I had wanted to knit a round shawl for a while & Montego was probably one of the first that had attracted my attention. Then, May 2014, it was started as an MKAL.
> *How long ago it was abandoned:* I started late & made a valiant effort to catch up for the June 30 deadline but it was too big an undertaking. On June 28, 2014, I put it aside.
> *Why it was abandoned:* I had MKALs coming up & it was left hanging because there was so much left to finish. I picked it up a few times since then & knit a few rows while waiting for a new MKAL to start.
> *At what point you stopped:* The first time that I left it, I was at chart 5 with over 600 stitches in the needles. I am now at the last chart but havent touched it since December.
> *What is left to finish:* 10 rows left with 1496 stitches & 3 more increase rows still to go. I havent yet decided how to BO since there seem to have been a lot of different approaches.
> *Photos:* previous progress pics & most recent


It really does need to be finished, Jane, doesn't it - such a beautiful pattern.


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> Am I allowed to take my yarn with me?


Well of course, you need to see your temptation in front of you as a reminder.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> My project:
> *Name:* Montego by Cheri McEwen
> *URL:* http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montego
> *Materials:* Ice Yarns Christmas Wool; 40% Acrylic, 40% Wool, 20% Nylon ; 3.25mm needle; Size 8/0 pearl beads from Knit Picks
> *Who it was intended for/why you started it:* I never had anyone in mind. I had wanted to knit a round shawl for a while & Montego was probably one of the first that had attracted my attention. Then, May 2014, it was started as an MKAL.
> *How long ago it was abandoned:* I started late & made a valiant effort to catch up for the June 30 deadline but it was too big an undertaking. On June 28, 2014, I put it aside.
> *Why it was abandoned:* I had MKALs coming up & it was left hanging because there was so much left to finish. I picked it up a few times since then & knit a few rows while waiting for a new MKAL to start.
> *At what point you stopped:* The first time that I left it, I was at chart 5 with over 600 stitches in the needles. I am now at the last chart but havent touched it since December.
> *What is left to finish:* 10 rows left with 1496 stitches & 3 more increase rows still to go. I havent yet decided how to BO since there seem to have been a lot of different approaches.
> *Photos:* previous progress pics & most recent


It's beautiful Jane, I'm so happy I bought that pattern. 💞


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Well, I was a bad girl this morning - went to an "Exposition" - different types of craft supplies.
> I bought some yarn - I know you are all shocked. The green was 1.50 a skein & the pink 2.30.
> The pinks are not as bright as they seem - dusty rose, really.


I love Phildar yarn. I discovered it when my children were born - there was actually a Phildar shop nearby - but then it seemed to disappear from the Uk for several years. I can find it again now and then, though I bought quite a lot on holiday in France 2 years ago. i love their patterns too.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> This will be beautiful, Ros.
> I hope that now that you have started back on it, your niece will have some good news to share.


Thank you Jane, I hope so. 💞


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> I am pleased to announce that I have competed one very long row on my Montego. I am also pleased to discover that the next 2 rows are plain knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Ros . Your blanket is gorgeous and worth finishing . It will be a beautiful gift for any baby
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, I'm looking forward to finishing it. I do have other WIPs to finish, (don't tell Jane )😉😉 but I like this one the best so will try to finish this first.💞


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Up at my SIL's in WV right now. had a good time at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival yesterday, although we only were able to stay for a couple of hours.
> 
> I did get enough yarn for five shawls, including some Tencel plus beads and a pattern. I did not get a Fleagle Beader after all. Miss Babs was our first stop and I picked one up and gave it to my DH to hold in line to pay as the line was about ten people long, whilst I took a look at the yarn there. Anyway when I went to join him I couldn't see him. The line of ten people was all that was in the Exhibition Hall. the line actually stretched outside the building and was more like fifty people so long. I rescued my DH and put the beader back. There was no way I was going to wait, as it would have taken well over half an hour for us to reach the cashier. We continued on to Cherry Tree Hill Farms where I got four lots of yarn and then to Just our Yarn where I got the Tencel and beads.
> 
> Will post some pics after we get home tomorrow
> 
> That's not all the yarn I acquired yesterday. My SIL said she had a friend who had a whole stash of yarn that had been her mother's and would be happy to let me have it if there was a way to get it to me. Anyway we went over to her house yesterday evening where I was given four Rubbermaid tubs and a box filled with yarn, which now fill the trunk of my car. Our cases will have to go on the back seat now! I didn't look in much detail, but will after getting home. What I don't want to keep, I will donate to my Knitting Guild at our monthly meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> Will try and post pics later. Knit on Latis a little this afternoon and am now on the decrease section.
> 
> Sue


Wow! You had quite a day, Sue.
Re, the fleegle beader - I'm not getting on very well with mine because it doesn't seem to grab the yarn properly, especially with small beads. It was a bit better on size 6 but still not as clean a grab as with a crochet hook. I also had a couple of mishaps spilling the beads when I had loaded it with a number of beads - my own fault, no doubt, for not being careful enough when picking it up but it has put me off a bit so have gone back to the hook. I'll try again at some point.


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> UFO: from my Workshop with Designer1234, #21 Lace Scarf in Travelling Vine Design.


Beautiful Julie, I love this stitch pattern, I made my girls jumpers using it when they were about 6 & 9 years old. It's such a pretty pattern. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Here you go.
> Name: Milanese Loop by Tante Ehm.


Looking gorgeous Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful work, Ros! Glad you'll be working to finish it up.


Thank you Pam, I'm really looking forward to finishing it. 💞


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> Ros that is such a nice blanket.. I love a white baby blanket!! and this one looks like it makes it own ruffle


Thank you Ronie. 


> I'll post mine in a bit.. I'm still on cup of coffee #1


Mmmmm coffee!!!! I better go make one I think. ☕💞


----------



## linda09

What a fantastic assortment of projects from everyone. I will enjoy watching them blossom with your attention.

I have no abandoned wips, I'm afraid. I thought I would be able to use some abandoned yarn, wound for a project which I decided against, but I'm waiting to hear from a friend before starting something else with it.

I would like to join you by working on a finished project which didn't turn out right and has been sitting for over a year waiting to be fixed. Details tomorrow, hopefully, when I have got all the info together.


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Beautiful Julie, I love this stitch pattern, I made my girls jumpers using it when they were about 6 & 9 years old. It's such a pretty pattern. 💞


It has that real French _panache_


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> Belle that is so pretty!!!


Same from me Belle. 💞


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> Jane, PosD, Sonja, Julie and Pam. Those are beautiful WIPS. I am looking forward to seeing their progress. Belle the doily is so pretty.


Thank you Norma. Both of yours are beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD

MissMelba said:


> ETA - no it will not get frogged even if it's too big, I strung those beads and gosh darn it they will get used, lol.


It's gorgeous Melanie and I wouldn't frog it either!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Well, I was a bad girl this morning - went to an "Exposition" - different types of craft supplies.
> I bought some yarn - I know you are all shocked. The green was 1.50 a skein & the pink 2.30.
> The pinks are not as bright as they seem - dusty rose, really.


Mm yummy yarn, I'm soooo shocked!!! 😉😉😉💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> My project:
> Name: Montego by Cheri McEwen


Looking beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> Wow, lots of great WIP's. I am adding mine to the list, maybe this LP will get me to finally finish it. I designed this myself although it is a simple design - SS and garter with bead chevrons. The top of the bag has a row of eyelets to thread a ribbon or cord through to close the bag. I will make a rectangle, fold in half, and then seam the sides. I will also make a liner out of crepe backed satin or something on hand.
> 
> Name: no name, this was to be a zil (finger cymbal) bag, although it is larger than needed. I could have done with fewer repeats horizontally.
> 
> Materials: mystery crochet thread, small circular needles, maybe US 3, the beads are silver (plastic) round and barrel shaped. Cheap and on hand, lol.
> 
> Who it was intended for/why you started it: for me, started as part of Purplefi's bead workshop.
> 
> How long ago it was abandoned: the workshop was in Jan 2014, a few rows have been done since but I think the last time I picked up the needles was maybe in April 2014.
> 
> Why it was abandoned: the pre-strung beads are too fiddly, I keep having to work them back to the front. I now know I prefer the crochet hook / dental floss method.
> 
> At what point you stopped: just past about halfway
> 
> What is left to finish: half of it
> 
> ETA - no it will not get frogged even if it's too big, I strung those beads and gosh darn it they will get used, lol.


It's going to be lovely when it's finished!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Well, I was a bad girl this morning - went to an "Exposition" - different types of craft supplies.
> I bought some yarn - I know you are all shocked. The green was 1.50 a skein & the pink 2.30.
> The pinks are not as bright as they seem - dusty rose, really.


Great buys, Jane!


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I am pleased to announce that I have competed one very long row on my Montego. I am also pleased to discover that the next 2 rows are plain knitting.


Wow!!! How long did it take Jane? They are very long rows. I'm glad you get a couple of rows plain knitting in between. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> My project:
> Name: Montego by Cheri McEwen
> URL: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montego
> Materials: 3
> Who it was intended for/why you started it: Like Jane, the main reason was because zi wanted to try a circular shawl, especially after knitting a few little doilies. when I see that it was being offered as a MKAL I seized the opportunity, and began it in May 2014.
> How long ago it was abandoned: I wasn't particularly trying to knit to any deadline, but just had a goal to pick it up and knit on it whenever I had a few spare minutes. It was put aside on 10th June 2014 when I went to England to look for a new Care Home for my mother.
> Why it was abandoned: I don't really know why it was set aside, just busy with other projects, I guess.
> At what point you stopped: It was around row 70. I am not sure what chart, maybe Chart 3
> What is left to finish: I am not sure, maybe halfway there, but not sure as I am away at present and don't have the pattern or knitting with me.
> Photos: previous progress pics & most recent.
> 
> I hope to maybe start it tomorrow evening or Tuesday after we are back home.
> 
> This is the only pic I have of it, from mid May last year, so I know it is a little farther along now.
> 
> Sue


It's a really pretty color, Sue! Will be beautiful when you get it finished.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I am pleased to announce that I have competed one very long row on my Montego. I am also pleased to discover that the next 2 rows are plain knitting.


Great! I haven't had a chance to even begin working on my UFO yet. This evening, I promise.


----------



## RosD

MissMelba said:


> Bad girl. Go sit in the corner of the stash room and think about what you have done.


I love it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

Looking forward to the photos of your yarn Sue. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

MissMelba said:


> I did 3 rows of my formerly abandoned WIP. Off to the airport to pick up DH.


That's great Melanie, I haven't started yet, I'm still catching up on the news here!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Am I allowed to take my yarn with me?


I would say definitely, I would if it was me!!!💞


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> Name ....,


I would have left too Ronie. Looking forward to seeing your projects finished. 💞


----------



## RosD

sisu said:


> Ros, that afghan is definitely worth finishing. You are off to a good start with it so now is your chance to give it another go!


Thank you Caryn, I'm looking forward to finishing it. 💞



> Well I have 5 projects to choose from. I think the one I could most likely finish is a summer top I started about a month ago.
> It is called Gemini by Jane Richmond.


Looks really pretty Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD

sisu said:


> Oops forgot the url to up the pattern and I can't edit for some reason. So,here it is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gemini-3


It's gorgeous Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad that you made it - you deserved that treat.
> I am looking forward to seeing your purchases as well as your inherited treasure.


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> It has that real French _panache_


I love the sound of that Julie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Jane, I'm so happy I bought that pattern. 💞


It is actually a pretty easy knit. The repeats are pretty short.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...I would like to join you by working on a finished project which didn't turn out right ...


Sounds like a UFO to me.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Wow!!! How long did it take Jane? ...


About an hour, I think. I keep meaning to keep track of that stuff but forget midstream.


----------



## jscaplen

Oh - I like this!
Soli Deo Gloria Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soli-deo-gloria-lace-shawl


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I like this!
> Soli Deo Gloria Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soli-deo-gloria-lace-shawl


It's gorgeous Jane. This is going to be a fantastic two weeks!!! May I be so bold as to suggest that we have more of the rescued UFOs LPs during the year. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Up at my SIL's in WV right now. had a good time at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival yesterday, although we only were able to stay for a couple of hours.
> 
> I did get enough yarn for five shawls, including some Tencel plus beads and a pattern. I did not get a Fleagle Beader after all. Miss Babs was our first stop and I picked one up and gave it to my DH to hold in line to pay as the line was about ten people long, whilst I took a look at the yarn there. Anyway when I went to join him I couldn't see him. The line of ten people was all that was in the Exhibition Hall. the line actually stretched outside the building and was more like fifty people so long. I rescued my DH and put the beader back. There was no way I was going to wait, as it would have taken well over half an hour for us to reach the cashier. We continued on to Cherry Tree Hill Farms where I got four lots of yarn and then to Just our Yarn where I got the Tencel and beads.
> 
> Will post some pics after we get home tomorrow
> 
> That's not all the yarn I acquired yesterday. My SIL said she had a friend who had a whole stash of yarn that had been her mother's and would be happy to let me have it if there was a way to get it to me. Anyway we went over to her house yesterday evening where I was given four Rubbermaid tubs and a box filled with yarn, which now fill the trunk of my car. Our cases will have to go on the back seat now! I didn't look in much detail, but will after getting home. What I don't want to keep, I will donate to my Knitting Guild at our monthly meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> Will try and post pics later. Knit on Latis a little this afternoon and am now on the decrease section.
> 
> Sue


Wow, you've had a great weekend with all those acquisitions!


----------



## Miss Pam

Swedenme said:


> I went and had a look at this pattern to see what it would look like finished . It's a lovely pattern look forward to seeing yours finished . So are you making another one one with the other colour yarn ?
> 
> Sonja


Yes, Sonja, that's my plan unless I get really bored with the first one.


----------



## Miss Pam

Caryn, yes a loop is like a cow. I like your WIP. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Pam. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> I would have left too Ronie. Looking forward to seeing your projects finished. 💞


Me, too, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I like this!
> Soli Deo Gloria Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soli-deo-gloria-lace-shawl


Oooh, that's pretty. Another one added to the library.


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I like this!
> Soli Deo Gloria Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soli-deo-gloria-lace-shawl


That is so tempting... this is the same phrase my sister signs all her emails !! I wonder what it means ?? I'll google it.. LOL

Oh it means Glory to God alone! it sure is pretty.. and heavily beaded.. it will take quite a long time to make.. maybe it would make a nice Christmas present


----------



## Ronie

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Jane. This is going to be a fantastic two weeks!!! May I be so bold as to suggest that we have more of the rescued UFOs LPs during the year. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

I just thought I would start on my afghan. I'm glad I remembered to write down what size needles I am using because I took them off and put some stoppers on each end last year sometime. &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba

linda09 said:


> I would like to join you by working on a finished project which didn't turn out right and has been sitting for over a year waiting to be fixed. Details tomorrow, hopefully, when I have got all the info together.


I think this meets the rules


----------



## eshlemania

Jane, love your Montego!! I think this is going to be an exciting couple of weeks. 

Ros, love your blanket. 

Sonja, love your colorway on your first lace shawl. 

Julie, I just love that pattern. I will have to make one myself one day. That is such a delicate blue. 

Pam, love your start. Oh, my, Tussah Silk. I bet it feels gorgeous.

Norma, I love your Pi in the Sky-Seaweed and Sand. It's in my library now. Lovely start on your scarf.

Oooo, Melanie. That looks gorgeous.

My computer is giving me fits. I am going to give up for tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your start. Oh, my, Tussah Silk. I bet it feels gorgeous.


Thanks, Bev. And, yes it does.


----------



## Belle1

Ronie said:


> I went a little crazy when I first started knitting and bought 24 skeins of Aunt Lydia's Rug yarn!! I don't have a clue what I am going to do with it.. or how well it washes up  has anyone worked with yarn before? I'd love to get it out of my stash too!!! I was thinking a heavy jacket, rug or maybe purse.. I'd love it to work up nice and use it for something nicer but it is a heavy yarn..


Ronie -- There is a pretty active market for Aunt Lydia's rug yarn on e-bay if you decide to just get rid of it. I did a lot of work with other rug yarns over the last couple of years. Generally, they are so heavy that it is a heavy job. Aunt Lydia's is an acrylic so it might be a bit lighter than wool, but still not unsubstantial. You could either knit or crochet rugs or pet blankets with it. It won't work for dryer balls because it isn't wool. But I'd resist thinking of a jacket. Just not easy yarn to work with. Good luck though.


----------



## Ronie

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- There is a pretty active market for Aunt Lydia's rug yarn on e-bay if you decide to just get rid of it. I did a lot of work with other rug yarns over the last couple of years. Generally, they are so heavy that it is a heavy job. Aunt Lydia's is an acrylic so it might be a bit lighter than wool, but still not unsubstantial. You could either knit or crochet rugs or pet blankets with it. It won't work for dryer balls because it isn't wool. But I'd resist thinking of a jacket. Just not easy yarn to work with. Good luck though.


I think a dog rug would be a great choice.. since Fritz is past the chewing up his bedding stage.. Thanks for letting me know.. It was 1.00 for 12 skeins so I couldn't possibly pass it up... LOL maybe I will give weaving a try and use it that way.. I would think a 2'x3' would work up pretty quick.. I just need to make something to use as a loom  I do have that large quilt loop! it would possibly work to make round ones


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> I love the sound of that Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love your Montego!! I think this is going to be an exciting couple of weeks.
> 
> Ros, love your blanket.
> 
> Sonja, love your colorway on your first lace shawl.
> 
> Julie, I just love that pattern. I will have to make one myself one day. That is such a delicate blue.
> 
> Pam, love your start. Oh, my, Tussah Silk. I bet it feels gorgeous.
> 
> Norma, I love your Pi in the Sky-Seaweed and Sand. It's in my library now. Lovely start on your scarf.
> 
> Oooo, Melanie. That looks gorgeous.
> 
> My computer is giving me fits. I am going to give up for tonight.


It is a lovely soft, powdery blue- and when I picked it up again I had to go to my own Workshop for the pattern- then I found my ancient _Mon Tricot_, Dictionary of 1,300 stitches that I used as my source for the Workshop- I am now getting back into the rhythm of it, but keeping a careful tally of my row count.
Sorry the computer is playing up- mine has been too- I've had to come out of Chrome and use Internet Explorer.


----------



## triciad19

Ronie said:


> I think a dog rug would be a great choice.. since Fritz is past the chewing up his bedding stage.. Thanks for letting me know.. It was 1.00 for 12 skeins so I couldn't possibly pass it up... LOL maybe I will give weaving a try and use it that way.. I would think a 2'x3' would work up pretty quick.. I just need to make something to use as a loom  I do have that large quilt loop! it would possibly work to make round ones


Ronie, rugs, maybe toys, bowls or something similar. Crochet quick rugs would be easy. Maybe something on the back to keep them from skidding. How about a mat for wet shoes and boots?


----------



## Normaedern

Ronnie, I love your UFO s. I am not surprised you quit that group. Who needs the aggro??


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I like this!
> Soli Deo Gloria Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soli-deo-gloria-lace-shawl


Me too. Some of her other patterns look good too.


----------



## RosD

Today I knitted 2cm and then spotted a small mistake. I could see it, so I couldn't leave it there, so I frogged 13cm. Now I have to pick up the stitches and carry on. I wonder if this project wants to be finished? The pattern rows are so slow. &#128158;

ETA. I know Jane wanted progress photos, I don't think this counts. Then I have to figure out which row I'm up to!!! &#128158;


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Today I knitted 2cm and then spotted a small mistake. I could see it, so I couldn't leave it there, so I frogged 13cm. Now I have to pick up the stitches and carry on. I wonder if this project wants to be finished? The pattern rows are so slow. 💞


Oh no Ros . That's to bad especially with the pattern you are doing . But I know exactly what you mean once you spot a mistake that's it you just have to correct it even if there is only you that can see it . I hope your knitting goes smoothly from now on as it is a beautiful blanket in the making 
Sonja


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Ros . That's to bad especially with the pattern you are doing . But I know exactly what you mean once you spot a mistake that's it you just have to correct it even if there is only you that can see it . I hope your knitting goes smoothly from now on as it is a beautiful blanket in the making
> Sonja


Thank you so much Sonja. I love this pattern so I will finish it. I'm just looking at it to make sure there is nothing else wrong with it. Then I will carefully pick up the stitches on a smaller needle so that I don't stretch the stitches.💞


----------



## Normaedern

Caryn the hemp yarn looks very interesting. I do love its texture.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> It has that real French _panache_


Ros, I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

RosD said:


> Today I knitted 2cm and then spotted a small mistake. I could see it, so I couldn't leave it there, so I frogged 13cm. Now I have to pick up the stitches and carry on. I wonder if this project wants to be finished? The pattern rows are so slow. 💞
> 
> ETA. I know Jane wanted progress photos, I don't think this counts. Then I have to figure out which row I'm up to!!! 💞


Rats! What a dreadful thing to happen.


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> Rats! What a dreadful thing to happen.


Thank you Norma, I've just picked up all of the stitches, now I'm just trying to figure out which row I'm up to. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Ros . That's to bad especially with the pattern you are doing . But I know exactly what you mean once you spot a mistake that's it you just have to correct it even if there is only you that can see it . I hope your knitting goes smoothly from now on as it is a beautiful blanket in the making
> Sonja


I actually work on the principle that only Allah is perfect, and if I notice a mistake inches back, that I think I can get away with - then I do. I call it fudging.


----------



## jscaplen

I have some posts to catch up on - after I do 3 or 4 days worth of dishes - can't hide them any more. First, I wanted to follow through on my promise...

*Living in France*
I promised that I would help you while away our UFO activity by sharing some of our experiences in France. There were a lot of things to get used to. Some of this might *not* be new to you all - especially those living in the UK, I would imagine. Feel free to ignore any of these ramblings. You wont hurt my feelings - mostly because I wont know anyway. 
When our son was 8 years old, we thought it a good age for him to be truly immersed in French. He was enrolled in a French Immersion program in school, but actually attending a French school would be an invaluable experience. I was due to retire in June of 2005 so my husband arranged a years leave on a deferred salary plan. We arranged to rent the house of a friend for the school year 2005-2006 and set off for the Charente-Maritime region.
During our first year in France, we decided that this is here we would like our retirement home to be. So we ended up buying a house fairly close to the place where we had rented.

This link 
http://www.google.fr/maps/place/Charente-Maritime/@45.7301175,-0.7783484,8z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x48010f8cd49d63f3:0x305d39260e72680
will bring you to a Google Maps view of the region - in pink. If you zoom out, you can see its location relative to the rest of France.
Saintes is the closest town - population about 26 000 - although there are others not too much further away.
We live very close to Saint-Porchaire - which is where Michael attended collège.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you for sharing this, Jane - very interesting- some quite significant names that I recall from my five years of French- at school and Uni. Cognac, Rochefort happen to be the two I am remembering- I am getting a bit tired waiting for a company to call me back- may hang up and go to bed soon!
Edit: Bordeaux, Limoges, no wonder you are in love with this region!


----------



## eshlemania

Jane, lovely yarn with lovely colors. 

Sue, love your colorway. Looking forward to updated pics when you get home and have time.  Sue what a lovely task you have now-sorting through all that yarn.



Jane said:


> I am pleased to announce that I have competed one very long row on my Montego. I am also pleased to discover that the next 2 rows are plain knitting.


The best possible thing to find out. 



> sit in the corner of the stash room and think about what you have done.


 while there, Jane, look around and see what colors you might be missing for your next trip. 

Ronie, looking forward to seeing your African Adventure progress.  So sorry the lady didn't know how to handle a group. And it is fun to get those other little project done. 

Caryn, that is looking so pretty. I want to make a top soon.


----------



## RosD

Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Ros. 

I will be getting my info together later for my UFO and posting that. I need to get the Mandala done before I start on my UFO. My friend's birthday was yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Jane, lovely yarn with lovely colors.
> 
> Sue, love your colorway. Looking forward to updated pics when you get home and have time.  Sue what a lovely task you have now-sorting through all that yarn.
> 
> while there, Jane, look around and see what colors you might be missing for your next trip.
> 
> Ronie, looking forward to seeing your African Adventure progress.  So sorry the lady didn't know how to handle a group. And it is fun to get those other little project done.
> 
> Caryn, that is looking so pretty. I want to make a top soon.


Wow- I think I sort of thought you lived somewhere urban- but this is seriously rural!


----------



## eshlemania

Julie, we have a little less than two acres south of a small town in north central Indiana. We love rural.


----------



## patocenizo

Oh my goodness Sue, that is quite something. My DH and I went to Santa Barbara for the weekend and on the way up I stopped at a yarn shop which had some Blue Heron Metallic yarn and I just had to buy two skeins. Later on, actually the next day DH drove me to another yarn shop in Santa Barbara and I got some Scrumptious which I can't find at home here in Orange County so I snatched it right away. With those two different yarns I do not know what I'll make but I'll think of something. When I have extra yarn I send it off to my granddaughter and she is in 7th heaven. I'll check out the yarn you have bought. I too love Miss Babs.


britgirl said:


> Up at my SIL's in WV right now. had a good time at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival yesterday, although we only were able to stay for a couple of hours.
> 
> I did get enough yarn for five shawls, including some Tencel plus beads and a pattern. I did not get a Fleagle Beader after all. Miss Babs was our first stop and I picked one up and gave it to my DH to hold in line to pay as the line was about ten people long, whilst I took a look at the yarn there. Anyway when I went to join him I couldn't see him. The line of ten people was all that was in the Exhibition Hall. the line actually stretched outside the building and was more like fifty people so long. I rescued my DH and put the beader back. There was no way I was going to wait, as it would have taken well over half an hour for us to reach the cashier. We continued on to Cherry Tree Hill Farms where I got four lots of yarn and then to Just our Yarn where I got the Tencel and beads.
> 
> Will post some pics after we get home tomorrow
> 
> That's not all the yarn I acquired yesterday. My SIL said she had a friend who had a whole stash of yarn that had been her mother's and would be happy to let me have it if there was a way to get it to me. Anyway we went over to her house yesterday evening where I was given four Rubbermaid tubs and a box filled with yarn, which now fill the trunk of my car. Our cases will have to go on the back seat now! I didn't look in much detail, but will after getting home. What I don't want to keep, I will donate to my Knitting Guild at our monthly meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> Will try and post pics later. Knit on Latis a little this afternoon and am now on the decrease section.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


I agree . It looks quite idyllic.
Sonja


----------



## eshlemania

Welcome, Patocenizo. Glad to have you with us. Sounds like you got some nice yarns this weekend also. 

THanks, Sonja. We had a blast. It was a very active runaway-hiking etc. The trees had leaves and the forest had wildflowers. And the creek had water falls. Wonderful!!


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> Today I knitted 2cm and then spotted a small mistake. I could see it, so I couldn't leave it there, so I frogged 13cm. Now I have to pick up the stitches and carry on. I wonder if this project wants to be finished? The pattern rows are so slow. 💞
> 
> ETA. I know Jane wanted progress photos, I don't think this counts. Then I have to figure out which row I'm up to!!! 💞


Oh what a shame. It is beautiful though, Ros - worth the effort.


----------



## jscaplen

*School system - part 1:*
Since school would be the focus of things to come, I will begin by talking about our experiences there. In Canada, & I am pretty sure the States, our passage through school starts with kindergarten at age five & then, we basically count up the number of years that we have spent in school. So at 6 years of age, it is grade 1, then grade 2 & so on. At the end, the numbering system might change somewhat & even though Michael is officially in Level III in our high school, we still refer to it as grade 12.
Michael only attended that one full school year in France. After that, he started school in September in Newfoundland & in January, we went to France & he attended school there. We returned in May or June. Since he hit high school, though, he has only been in France for a two week holiday around Easter.

At 8 years of age, Michael would be entering grade 3 at home but in France it was CE2.
In France, kids start school as soon as they are toilet trained - if the parents wish to send them. This is referred to as Maternelle but it isnt until La grande maternelle (5-6 years of age) that attendance is mandatory - as it is at home. The equivalent to our grade 1 is referred to as cours préparatoire - CP - when they are introduced to reading & writing. It frequently happens that if a child is already starting to read without difficulty, they move them on to the next level. This almost never happens any more at home, mostly because of social issues & physical development. On the other hand, it is also a common thing for a child to be held back for a year - at more than one point. Again, this practice has been almost totally discontinued at home - based on studies that indicate that there are more negative than positive ramifications.

After CP, is Cours élémentaire première année - CE1, followed by CE2, then Cours moyen première année - CM1 followed by CM2. This brings them to our grade 5. Grades 6-9 are referred to as collège & the years are numbered now - but in reverse order - indicating basically how many years they have left in school. So grade 6 at home & sixième in France are the same year. In their last year of collège, students go through a series of evaluations to attain the Brevet - which is an official certificate of academic achievement - at which point some kids leave school.

They leave collège after troisième & head to the lycée in which the years are referred to as Seconde, Première & Terminale. In high school, their graduation consists of the Bac (baccalauréat) in which they gain credit points for certain courses. Depending on the stream that they are in, different courses carry different weights - or coefficients. They have to have so many points in order to gain the Bac. It is all very complicated to me so I dont have the fine points of it.


----------



## MissMelba

Lovely photos Bev


----------



## eshlemania

How interesting, Jane. Thanks for the look into the French educational system. I imagine it was a bit to grasp at first.


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> Rats! What a dreadful thing to happen.


Had a little giggle at the "rats". My grandson says itall the time when something goes wrong and it was his voice I heard when I read your post.


----------



## jscaplen

Hi, Pat - great to see you here. 


patocenizo said:


> ...I stopped at a yarn shop which had some Blue Heron Metallic yarn ... I got some Scrumptious ...


I am so jealous of people that can actually visit yarn stores.
I just ordered some Scrumptious - haven't decided what to knit with it yet. I love touching it,though.

Are you going to dig out a UFO & join us?


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...May I be so bold as to suggest that we have more of the rescued UFOs LPs during the year. 💞


Well, I will be so bold as to suggest that it would be a good theme for you to pick & host for later in the year - probably the fall. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> That is so tempting ... it sure is pretty.. and heavily beaded...


It says 1156 beads but that bottom one looks like it has a bead on every stitch. I love how the lace shows with the top pic.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Today I knitted 2cm and then spotted a small mistake... so I frogged 13cm.


Ouch!
My sympathies. You know, it isn't the knitting back up that hurts the most to me, it is that time lost trying to get back to the new starting point.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> I have some posts to catch up on - after I do 3 or 4 days worth of dishes - can't hide them any more. First, I wanted to follow through on my promise...
> 
> *Living in France*
> I promised that I would help you while away our UFO activity by sharing some of our experiences in France. There were a lot of things to get used to. Some of this might *not* be new to you all - especially those living in the UK, I would imagine. Feel free to ignore any of these ramblings. You wont hurt my feelings - mostly because I wont know anyway.
> When our son was 8 years old, we thought it a good age for him to be truly immersed in French. He was enrolled in a French Immersion program in school, but actually attending a French school would be an invaluable experience. I was due to retire in June of 2005 so my husband arranged a years leave on a deferred salary plan. We arranged to rent the house of a friend for the school year 2005-2006 and set off for the Charente-Maritime region.
> During our first year in France, we decided that this is here we would like our retirement home to be. So we ended up buying a house fairly close to the place where we had rented.
> 
> This link
> http://www.google.fr/maps/place/Charente-Maritime/@45.7301175,-0.7783484,8z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x48010f8cd49d63f3:0x305d39260e72680
> will bring you to a Google Maps view of the region - in pink. If you zoom out, you can see its location relative to the rest of France.
> Saintes is the closest town - population about 26 000 - although there are others not too much further away.
> We live very close to Saint-Porchaire - which is where Michael attended collège.


What a beautiful area to live. We holidayed in the Charente-Maritme area 2 years ago staying close to a little town called Pons. We visited Saintes on market day, buying the most delicious local strawberries. Really enjoyed exploring the Roman amphitheare and Arch of Germanicus. It is on our return to one day list.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Ouch!
> My sympathies. You know, it isn't the knitting back up that hurts the most to me, it is that time lost trying to get back to the new starting point.


Thank you Jane, I think it's going to take me a week at least to get back to where I was. I will see how long it takes me. At least it wasn't difficult to pick up the stitches so I'm happy about that. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Where I sat and worked on my Mandala yesterday afternoon...


Great pics, Bev. Did we discuss that tree with the pink flowers before? Did we decide what it is called? There are lots of them over here & they are such a bright splash of colour.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> What a beautiful area to live. We holidayed in the Charente-Maritme area 2 years ago staying close to a little town called Pons.


Oh, my gosh - not even 30 minutes from where we are!


----------



## linda09

Beautiful photos. Spring has definitely sprung.


eshlemania said:


> Jane, lovely yarn with lovely colors.
> 
> Sue, love your colorway. Looking forward to updated pics when you get home and have time.  Sue what a lovely task you have now-sorting through all that yarn.
> 
> while there, Jane, look around and see what colors you might be missing for your next trip.
> 
> Ronie, looking forward to seeing your African Adventure progress.  So sorry the lady didn't know how to handle a group. And it is fun to get those other little project done.
> 
> Caryn, that is looking so pretty. I want to make a top soon.


----------



## dogyarns

I saw that one and loved it instantly!


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ... I imagine it was a bit to grasp at first.


Yes - a bit of an adjustment - especially collège.


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> I saw that one and loved it instantly!


Hey - is that Elizabeth?


----------



## MissMelba

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Jane. This is going to be a fantastic two weeks!!! May I be so bold as to suggest that we have more of the rescued UFOs LPs during the year. 💞


I'll probably be still working on this LP's UFO for the next LP UFO so I am already set


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I have some posts to catch up on - after I do 3 or 4 days worth of dishes - can't hide them any more. First, I wanted to follow through on my promise...
> 
> *Living in France*
> I promised that I would help you while away our UFO activity by sharing some of our experiences in France. There were a lot of things to get used to. Some of this might *not* be new to you all - especially those living in the UK, I would imagine. Feel free to ignore any of these ramblings. You wont hurt my feelings - mostly because I wont know anyway.
> When our son was 8 years old, we thought it a good age for him to be truly immersed in French. He was enrolled in a French Immersion program in school, but actually attending a French school would be an invaluable experience. I was due to retire in June of 2005 so my husband arranged a years leave on a deferred salary plan. We arranged to rent the house of a friend for the school year 2005-2006 and set off for the Charente-Maritime region.
> During our first year in France, we decided that this is here we would like our retirement home to be. So we ended up buying a house fairly close to the place where we had rented.
> 
> This link
> http://www.google.fr/maps/place/Charente-Maritime/@45.7301175,-0.7783484,8z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x48010f8cd49d63f3:0x305d39260e72680
> will bring you to a Google Maps view of the region - in pink. If you zoom out, you can see its location relative to the rest of France.
> Saintes is the closest town - population about 26 000 - although there are others not too much further away.
> We live very close to Saint-Porchaire - which is where Michael attended collège.


Thanks, Jane. That's really interesting. Appreciate your sharing with us.


----------



## RosD

MissMelba said:


> I'll probably be still working on this LP's UFO for the next LP UFO so I am already set


Me too Melanie the way I'm going. 💞


----------



## Normaedern

I enjoyed your "ramblings",Jane. It did help to bring interest to my scarf.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Jane, lovely yarn with lovely colors.
> 
> Sue, love your colorway. Looking forward to updated pics when you get home and have time.  Sue what a lovely task you have now-sorting through all that yarn.
> 
> while there, Jane, look around and see what colors you might be missing for your next trip.
> 
> Ronie, looking forward to seeing your African Adventure progress.  So sorry the lady didn't know how to handle a group. And it is fun to get those other little project done.
> 
> Caryn, that is looking so pretty. I want to make a top soon.


Lovely photos, Bev.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my gosh - not even 30 minutes from where we are!


  That old saying, "Small world." We could have invited you over for lunch in the garden.


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, that looks a lovely view to look at whilst knitting. Wonderful photos.


----------



## dogyarns

Reporting in, Ma'am! Working on getting a pic of my lace UFO from, well, a long time ago, that needs to be finished.


----------



## Normaedern

linda09 said:


> Had a little giggle at the "rats". My grandson says itall the time when something goes wrong and it was his voice I heard when I read your post.


 :XD:


----------



## sisu

Sorry Ros, that you had to go back so far! Well at least you got it all picked up and are ready to start again. You will will be happier knitting alon now knowing all is right

Jane that looks like a lovely part of France. I have only bee to Paris and that was a long time ago and only for. Couple of weeks vacation. I did take 4 years of French in High schoo, but have not retained much. Interesting to hear how different the school system is there.

Gorgeous pictures of some very soothing spaces Bev! Enjoy your spring. It passes by so quickly!


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> That old saying, "Small world." We could have invited you over for lunch in the garden.


And vice versa


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> Reporting in, Ma'am! Working on getting a pic of my lace UFO from, well, a long time ago, that needs to be finished.


Looking forward to the details. Welcome abroad - ooops - I mean aboard.


----------



## njbetsy

Jane, I love the piece your are working on. I think you are amazing!


----------



## dogyarns

Name of the project & link to the pattern if possible - Dayflower Daydream Shawl - I was making it into a tablecloth - from Knitters Magazine No. 50, Spring 1998.

Materials involved - if it hasnt been too long ago to remember - No. 20 coned cotton thread in a peach color bought at a mill end store - using it doubled with size 2US needles.

Who it was intended for/why you started it - me, because I thought it would be beautiful on my table.

How long ago it was abandoned - about 1999.

Why it was abandoned - I am a process knitter and I had figured out the process at which point it was not fun anymore and I wanted to move on to something else. This is a never-ending issue with me. 

At what point you stopped - this is a continuing pattern, so it can go as large or small as wanted - I stopped at about 1/4 the size I had originally planned.

What is left to finish - either 3/4 of the tablecloth or I can finish the current repeat and finish it off as a large centerpiece doily - the latter is more likely at this point. 

Photo - difficult to see all scrunched up on the needles, but here it is:


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> ...Jane that looks like a lovely part of France. I have only bee to Paris...


Maybe some time we will manage an in-person Lace Party retreat en France.


----------



## jscaplen

njbetsy said:


> Jane, I love the piece your are working on. I think you are amazing!


Thank you so much, Betsy 
Have you got a UFO to share with us? Doesn't have to be lace.


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I went a little crazy when I first started knitting and bought 24 skeins of Aunt Lydia's Rug yarn!! I don't have a clue what I am going to do with it.. or how well it washes up  has anyone worked with yarn before? I'd love to get it out of my stash too!!! I was thinking a heavy jacket, rug or maybe purse.. I'd love it to work up nice and use it for something nicer but it is a heavy yarn..


The lady that I got my spinning wheel from has made wool rugs. She loves them. The felt up beautifully when washed and make for a nicer and nicer rug each time. Make some rugs!!!


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...Dayflower Daydream Shawl ...difficult to see all scrunched up on the needles...


I found it here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dayflower-daydream
It is beautiful!!


> How long ago it was abandoned - about 1999.


Oh, I think that you might win a special title for that one? Something like the _Rip van Winkle Award_.


> I am a process knitter and I had figured out the process at which point it was not fun anymore and I wanted to move on to something else.


Okay - I do have a title for that one:
_ADKD - Attention Deficit Knitting Disorder_
I suffer from Cast-on-itis, myself.


> What is left to finish - either 3/4 of the tablecloth or I can finish the current repeat and finish it off as a large centerpiece doily - the latter is more likely at this point.


Although it would be lovely as a shawl or as a full-sized tablecloth, after all this time, it would be better to be a nice centre-piece than being hidden from view.


----------



## Belle1

TLL said:


> The lady that I got my spinning wheel from has made wool rugs. She loves them. The felt up beautifully when washed and make for a nicer and nicer rug each time. Make some rugs!!!


Challenge here -- Aunt Lydia's rug yarn is an acrylic -- so no felting.


----------



## dogyarns

Yes, that's the one! It is beautiful! I love all his designs!

I will show off my Rip Van Winkle award proudly!

ADKD: I sure hope there is no cure because I live to start new projects!

Cast-on-itis: since every project I do seems to take me three cast ons before I can get moving forward, I may be in line for this one, too.

I think the centerpiece doily is moving into first place in the choices of what to do with this. I can't believe that after all this time the sticky note is still marking my place! If I finish the repeat I'm on and feel like doing another one, I might go ahead and keep repeating until I've had enough. Who knows? It might end up a tablecloth after all!


----------



## Belle1

Belle1 said:


> Help Needed.......
> 
> 1. Well, I finished up my second try at this doily. The following picture is it sitting on the table ready to have the center stitches closed and then blocked -- hope to get to that today.
> 
> 2. As for making PDF files, progress has been made. It seems given the age of my basic software (Office 2003) the challenge is embedding the knitting font symbols. When I tried using some of the "free" services available online, charts showed up just fine, but all the symbols were lost. So after a few days of looking around and trying to figure this out, I downloaded some software that works like a printer driver and creates a PDF file when you Print the document. From my end, this appears to work. If some kind soul would like to test for me, I would appreciate it. It is hard to test fully capabilities on your own machine!!! Ideally, I'd like to e-mail the output PDF file to someone who DOES NOT have the Kauri Fonts loaded on their machine. So, if you received the file and opened it with a standard PDF reader and the symbols are visible -- SUCCESS.....
> 
> 3. Once I know that the PDF creation process really works, then I'm going to update the pattern so that it formats correctly and clarify a couple of points which I thought were confusing when I read through while I was doing the second doily. Then I can distribute it anyone who would like it.
> 
> So, not the typical UFO, but still a project that I want to get done.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Well, I will be so bold as to suggest that it would be a good theme for you to pick & host for later in the year - probably the fall. ;-)


Ros, we ended up with an odd week in July (12 -19) that would work. Hint, hint.  Or there are other open dates on the schedule. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...Who knows? It might end up a tablecloth after all!


We're rooting for you!


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...If some kind soul would like to test for me, I would appreciate it.


I can certainly test it for you - you have my email address - but I have the fonts installed.

Amazing that that purple lump is going to become a beautiful doily.


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Challenge here -- Aunt Lydia's rug yarn is an acrylic -- so no felting.


Oh, well. It was a nice idea.


----------



## Belle1

jscaplen said:


> I can certainly test it for you - you have my email address - but I have the fonts installed.
> 
> Amazing that that purple lump is going to become a beautiful doily.


Thanks Jane. Let's see if someone else can help. I doubt that it makes much difference if you have the fonts installed, but just to allay my skepticism I'm hoping to try with a "font free" machine. This download software seems to work a lot like the print-option that you tried, accept that because it is working from within Excel, the original formatting seems to be preserved. Kind of cool, huh........


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Me too Melanie the way I'm going. 💞


I was going to say that as I've made a mistake and tried to correct it and it's still not right . That's what I get for trying to do a little bit of 3 WIPs at a time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to the details. Welcome abroad - ooops - I mean aboard.


Where you still thinking of france😄


----------



## Grannypeg

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party!
> Just a little note for newcomers...
> The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.
> Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.
> ======
> For this Lace Party, we have decided that we want to rescue some of our UFOs which have been abandoned.
> Ground rules: I did say rules, didnt I? How silly of me?! Obviously rules dont apply to us or we wouldnt be in the situation that we are with multiple WIPs & those UFOs stuffed away from sight so as not to cause too much guilt or embarrassment.
> 
> Okay, it would be nice to know the following:
> Name of the project & link to the pattern if possible
> Materials involved - if it hasnt been too long ago to remember
> Who it was intended for/why you started it
> How long ago it was abandoned
> Why it was abandoned
> At what point you stopped
> What is left to finish
> Photo
> 
> Perhaps you have more than one project to rescue? Lets hear all the dirt I mean details.
> 
> For those of you who have no abandoned projects (be honest, now), certainly we would like you to knit along & share with us, just the same.
> 
> While we are working, I will chat about my familys experience in our maison seconde in France.


Great beginning Jane. I am still looking after hubby following surgery and will be working part-time at home and part-time at the office. I am still working on the Latis shawl, but I will be doing the Beginner's Lace shawl. Will attempt to send a picture when I have it started.

Peggy


----------



## Ronie

Good Morning all!! and all the new names I see, welcome!!.. Jane has a great Lace Party set up for us this week(s)... _FINISHING OFF WIP'S YAY!!_

Jane I love all the talk of France.. very interesting school system and wonderful that you and your husband thought to do this for Micheal!! clearly he benefited from it greatly!! since he has gone on to be such a great scholar 

Bev what a beautiful spot!!! I love your little slice of Heaven!! I love Rural too.. and miss it a lot! but we are embracing town life too.. I like being able to walk where ever I need to go..  but I do miss my country roads and the peace living out of town brings.. who knows what will happen in our future.. if all goes right we just might get our dome house on a few acres out of town.. it is what we wanted to do when we first moved to the coast  I know where there is one up the river.. hmmm now if they would just put it up on the market...LOL

Ros I am so sorry about all that tinking. it sounds like it is going to be ok now.. I am on the fence about mistakes.. I like Julie look at it and if I can live with it I leave it.. but if its a piece for a gift or something I am going to find a different home for I will tink back.. I think your blanket is so lovely and a true heirloom quality blanket that in your case the tinking was needed 

I was so far off on my calculations of how long things are going to take me!!! I worked on the wash cloth for 2 hours last night.. decreasing 1 stitch a row... I might get it done today..LOL I am also doing the Boneyard.. I want it done quickly so I will do a little on my WIP's and then a little on it.. I am making it to cover my hair when we take pictures off the bridge.. I will be doing that at the end of the week.. I doubt it will be done.. but it will definitely be done by the next week!

I have to go into the workshops and find the pattern for the slippers.. I think I know what to do but I need to double check..

Thanks for the suggestions on the rug yarn.. its true it won't felt but it would work up fast and thick for a rug! I was thinking of using some of my worsted weight yarn to add in so that it has a little bit of interest to it!!

Dogyarn that is what I plan on doing .. using 2 strands of crochet cotton held together to make something lacy and beautiful.. I have a lot of it!! and can't wait to get started on something.. we are doing a KAL here on the Lace Party soon using the Morning Dove pattern.. I may use some then.. it is so hard to decide what fibers to use for things.. LOL I have some beautiful yarns in my stash too that I am itching to get at!! 

Belle that would be great if it works.. maybe try to post the file here and see if we can print it off?? I have the font on my computer too.. I think most of us downloaded it when it became available..  

Well I have another full week at work.. I need to take advantage of these hours while we still have enough water in the river to go down!! I also am going to book our trip soon too.. they give me 2 free tickets any time I want to go..  right now it is the 104 mile trip and I really want to take that one!!! if we don't get some rain soon then it may be a very short season


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> It says 1156 beads but that bottom one looks like it has a bead on every stitch. I love how the lace shows with the top pic.


That is a lot of beads!


----------



## Miss Pam

dogyarns said:


> Name of the project & link to the pattern if possible - Dayflower Daydream Shawl - I was making it into a tablecloth - from Knitters Magazine No. 50, Spring 1998.
> 
> Materials involved - if it hasnt been too long ago to remember - No. 20 coned cotton thread in a peach color bought at a mill end store - using it doubled with size 2US needles.
> 
> Who it was intended for/why you started it - me, because I thought it would be beautiful on my table.
> 
> How long ago it was abandoned - about 1999.
> 
> Why it was abandoned - I am a process knitter and I had figured out the process at which point it was not fun anymore and I wanted to move on to something else. This is a never-ending issue with me.
> 
> At what point you stopped - this is a continuing pattern, so it can go as large or small as wanted - I stopped at about 1/4 the size I had originally planned.
> 
> What is left to finish - either 3/4 of the tablecloth or I can finish the current repeat and finish it off as a large centerpiece doily - the latter is more likely at this point.
> 
> Photo - difficult to see all scrunched up on the needles, but here it is:


It looks like a lovely project!


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> And vice versa


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba

Belle - PM sent

By the way, I do like that doily. It is unusual.


----------



## MissMelba

Quite a beautiful project Dogyarns.


----------



## patocenizo

Hi there, I do not have a UFO, what can I say. Sometimes I check out this post but have been busy and just can't seem to have extra time for now. I am making PICC Line Bandage Covers for Knots of Love and for now that is the one project I am putting my efforts into as I know that they are needed at Dr's offices and cancer centers as well.


jscaplen said:


> Hi, Pat - great to see you here.
> 
> I am so jealous of people that can actually visit yarn stores.
> I just ordered some Scrumptious - haven't decided what to knit with it yet. I love touching it,though.
> 
> Are you going to dig out a UFO & join us?


----------



## linda09

This is my abandoned project - a sweater. I did finish it - in June 2012 and don't ask me how come it was so long ago; I could have sworn it was only last year. 
Yarn is Sublime baby cashmere/merino/lace 4ply (fingering) and I used 3.75mm needles.
The pattern is my own - well bits and pieces of several patterns really. I love the sweater, love the yarn but it just doesn't fit right on the shoulders so I wore it once and put it away. Since then I have done a Craftsy class on getting sweaters to fit properly so the plan is to take each piece back to the armhole shaping and make it fit properly - fingers crossed.


----------



## Ronie

That is beautiful Linda!! Patocenizo what is that?? do you have a link.. it sounds like a worthy project!! I'd love to see what you are doing..


----------



## dogyarns

Thanks! Will see how it goes after I shake the dust out of it!


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> Great pics, Bev. Did we discuss that tree with the pink flowers before?


Those are redbuds, Jane. They bring color to our spring.  We have lots in our yard all from a neighbor's tree across the road.

Ros, so sorry you had to go back so far. Hopefully, it won't take you as long as you think to get back to where you were going to start.

Welcome, Elizabeth.  Love your Dayflower Dream Doily.

Thanks all for the comments on my pics. We certainly enjoy our little bit of heaven. 

ADKD and Cast-on-itis.  Makes me smile.

Belle, you can email it to me. I think you still have my email address. I have no knitting fonts on my machine and I can't get the Office excell to work on my machine.

Beautiful sweater, Linda.


----------



## dogyarns

Trying to figure out if I have more of this thread stashed somewhere or if what I have is all I have. If this is it, then there is no doubt it will end up as a doily instead of a tablecloth!


----------



## dogyarns

Thanks! I am super-motivated now that I get to test the beautiful doily for Belle1!


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> Where you still thinking of france😄


I think so.


----------



## jscaplen

Grannypeg said:


> ...I am still looking after hubby following surgery ...


I hope his convalescence is going okay.


> I am still working on the Latis shawl, but I will be doing the Beginner's Lace shawl. ..


Good - looking forward to your pics. 
I should finish the straight section on Latis tonight. I didn't have time to do any knitting today & I received the next clue for Spring Fling plus the first clue in a Boo MKAL & I have to do my UFO row. I'll be burning the midnight oil tonight, I guess.


----------



## jscaplen

patocenizo said:


> ...I am making PICC Line Bandage Covers...


Great of you to give of your time for this project. I had to do a search to see what they might look like.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...so the plan is to take each piece back to the armhole shaping and make it fit properly - fingers crossed.


Lovely sweater. I am glad that you have a plan to make it more wearable. Shame to waste that lovely knitting.


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> Trying to figure out if I have more of this thread stashed somewhere ...


That would make the decision easier, wouldn't it?
;-)


----------



## eshlemania

Peggy, sending prayers for a continued recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2

My goodness you lot have been busy chatting while I was sleeping- and I had only about three hours rest!

* Jane * very interesting to read of the French school system I got a few rows of my scarf knitted last night while I was 120 minutes on hold on the phone, fortunately the musac was not too awful, but for some it would be impossible being around about JS Bach- not sure if it actually was JS- not pieces I recognised, not being a musician like Norma. I finally took the option of 'call back' and eventually was connected about an hour after that. grrrrr.
currently can't get into the bank to check if my tax rebate has been paid in yet- another grrrrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> What a beautiful area to live. We holidayed in the Charente-Maritme area 2 years ago staying close to a little town called Pons. We visited Saintes on market day, buying the most delicious local strawberries. Really enjoyed exploring the Roman amphitheare and Arch of Germanicus. It is on our return to one day list.


You are so lucky Linda being able to get to France so easily- It takes about 36 hours constant flight from here, I did it there and back (well to Scotland and Germany there and back) in 2011- but don't really fancy doing it again economy, even if I had the cash. Our 'neighbours' Francophone are New Caledonia and Tahiti, and I suspect one would get a 'Colonial' accent in both places. Ancient for us is about 1850 and there is very little of that- there is a few remnants of earlier Maori occupation but most only visible to Archaeologists.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I got a few rows of my scarf knitted last night while I was 120 minutes on hold on the phone...


A small silver lining maybe...


> was connected about an hour after that. grrrrr.
> currently can't get into the bank to check if my tax rebate has been paid in yet- another grrrrrr.


I double those grrrrrrs!!!
They don't make you wait to * take* your money.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I double those grrrrrrs!!!
> They don't make you wait to * take* your money.


Very fast to act on that one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme

eshlemania said:


> Peggy, sending prayers for a continued recovery.


I'm hoping your husband makes a quick recovery too Peg 
Weren't you planning on going somewhere soon ? 
Sonja


----------



## TLL

Welcome to all of our newbies! Drop in anytime!

Jane, I really appreciate your sequential photos of your large project. The growing star/flower in the center is amazing!

Linda, the sweater you made is soooo nice. I sure hope you have the success you are hoping for with your shoulder adjustments. :thumbup:

Ros, I can totally relate to frogging and redoing and the frustration Jane mentioned of getting back to where you were. Your blanket will be so pretty though!

Everyone has such nice projects. Have fun!

I finally got some photos taken of mine and found out that I am in a different place than I thought I was, not as far as I thought, but not as much to tink either. Whew! I will try to get things posted after lunch here.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...Jane, I really appreciate your sequential photos of your large project. The growing star/flower in the center is amazing!...


After each section, I thought, "What a pretty flower!" but when you look at the whole, you don't see it the same way.


----------



## tamarque

Feel like I have been gone for so long altho it is only a couple of days that my reading here has been very superficial. So much good stuff going on with everyone.

Bev--always love your photos.

Jane--thank you for sharing your French life. As a child I had an English pen pal and learned a bit about the differences in their educational system. An English woman who taught there as well as in the State always commented on how much more advanced the European model was than ours. Cannot speak for Canada, but despite all the brouhaha about getting our schools to be competitive with the rest of the world, the effort still is quite limited. Your house property looks so pacific. 

Ronie--your rug yarn would also do well for macrame and also for crocheting some of those wonderful yarn baskets, neither idea of which I saw mentioned.

Ros--I find the biggest problem with frogging work, is dealing with the frustration of having to do it in the first place. And 13 cm is quite of bit of fine thread frogging to confront. And, as either Jane? or Bev? said, it is the annoyance for all the time it took. But once done and moving forward, life smiles a bit again.

Jane--I think this was a winning topic that will all of us some profit.

So nice to see some new voices here. Welcome all.

On my front, my sweater is slowly progressing with the bottom skirt pretty much complete. Now trying to figure out the top dimensions as the recipient is of disproportionate sizing. But am liking the cotton yarns I bought despite the slowness of working them. They are both very soft and will be warm and comfy I believe.

Unfortunately, my morning was horribly destroyed by a phone call informing me a god son died very suddenly. I am still stunned Took his partner to the police and medical examiner this morning to see what we could find out and pick up car keys. He is only 42 yrs old and was not symptomatic at all. Life was feeling good to him. His kids will be devastated when they find out. His partner had not reached them at the point that I left her. So let me leave you all here and go spend some time with myself and try to call a couple of other people..


----------



## Grannypeg

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping your husband makes a quick recovery too Peg
> Weren't you planning on going somewhere soon ?
> Sonja


Sonja, first I am so sorry that the news on your son is not good. However, he has decided to accept it and be as cheerful as he can be and get on with life as long as he can. Isn't that marvellous? We are all here for you. No parent should ever get that kind of news.

Not until July and then just for a few days. Our children are giving us a great trip to the Queen's Plate in Toronto. It's been a few years since we have been and we used to go all of the time. This year it is first class all the way.


----------



## Grannypeg

My husband is doing very well. They let him out the next day instead of keeping him two nights, but they sent home with an ostomy bag on the incision. We came home Thursday and I was able to take that off on Saturday. He is beginning to feel just how tired he is and how little strength he has. He cannot drive until he hs the strength to really slam on the brakes if need be. He only has a one inch horizontal incision and now only a light piece of guaze as a dressing. He will soon be back on his feet.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...my morning was horribly destroyed by a phone call informing me a god son died very suddenly...


So sorry to hear of this terrible loss, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen

Grannypeg said:


> ... He will soon be back on his feet.


Good to hear, Peg


----------



## TLL

Tanya, you will all be in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry to hear of your sudden loss.


----------



## jscaplen

Progress report: completed my daily quota of one row on Montego. Now on to Latis for one repeat - last one in the straight section - before I cast on Boo's "Be With You" - blatant Star Wars reference.


----------



## triciad19

triciad19 said:


> So many pretty projects already. I am trying to decide and can't get good pictures because it is so windy out.
> 
> Cat's Paw, mystery yarn, started in February 2015
> Spring Spirits, Benet Easter basket, started March 2015
> Fire scarf, started with Designer1234 workshop on color
> 2 different prayer shawls (various worsted weight) January 2015.


To keep from creating another ufo/wip I am finishing the poncho I started in April. I just need the cuffs and ribbing at the neck. I changed the neck to ribbing from a funnel. Then I will work on the prayer shawls.

Maybe someone will have a session on Christmas gifts, good ideas and getting them finished.


----------



## KittyChris

OMG, after 45 pages of browsing and typing a response, however brief, I lost the whole dang thing.....maybe post somehting when I get home


----------



## jscaplen

Hey, Chris - wondered where you were. Missed you.


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Unfortunately, my morning was horribly destroyed by a phone call informing me a god son died very suddenly. I am still stunned Took his partner to the police and medical examiner this morning to see what we could find out and pick up car keys. He is only 42 yrs old and was not symptomatic at all. Life was feeling good to him. His kids will be devastated when they find out. His partner had not reached them at the point that I left her. So let me leave you all here and go spend some time with myself and try to call a couple of other people..


Tanya - I am so, so very sorry to hear this and my condolences go out to you and his family.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Progress report: completed my daily quota of one row on Montego. Now on to Latis for one repeat - last one in the straight section - before I cast on Boo's "Be With You" - blatant Star Wars reference.


Well done on reaching your daily quota. I managed to get about 5 rows completed on my project last night. Will do some more today and try to work on my Spring Fling today, too, and maybe Foolish Heart, too. We'll see.


----------



## TLL

Thank you, Jane, for prodding us on to finish some things up. There are MANY to choose from, but I will settle on two of them. 

My Madryn has felt like it has been abandoned. MissPam and I were at about the same spot at one or two times. I thought for sure we would finish close together, but here I am with 7 1/2 rows of the 4th chart left and the border chart to do. I am hoping to have enough beads. If not I may use some of the beads in the far left packet on the bottom edge. The middle packet is what I am using now. They are much lighter color on the yarn than in the packet (Very wise of you to test on a swatch before that final decision.)


----------



## TLL

So here is my biggest reason for stalling out the Madryn:


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...
> My Madryn has felt like it has been abandoned....


What a lovely colour combo!


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> So here is my biggest reason for stalling out the Madryn:


Very good reason!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> What a lovely colour combo!


Thank you very much! The tiny little ball in the photo with my spool of handspun is all that is left of the pink!


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> You are so lucky Linda being able to get to France so easily- It takes about 36 hours constant flight from here, I did it there and back (well to Scotland and Germany there and back) in 2011- but don't really fancy doing it again economy, even if I had the cash. Our 'neighbours' Francophone are New Caledonia and Tahiti, and I suspect one would get a 'Colonial' accent in both places. Ancient for us is about 1850 and there is very little of that- there is a few remnants of earlier Maori occupation but most only visible to Archaeologists.


I agree long haul flights are probably not much fun, Julie. I've only flown once, to Tobago in the Carribbean the year my huband and I both reached 50 and it was our 25th wedding anniversary. France is so convenient because we can drive. I am hoping to persuade dh to try somewhere new next year for our 65th birthdays and 40th wedding anniversary but we will see.


----------



## TLL

After finishing the Madryn, I really want to get back to the Lavender Fields scarf I was making last year when my brother-in-law passed so suddenly. I dropped a few stitches and just couldn't get it together to work it all out. I will now put in a lifeline (gasp!) and work with those few stitches that were not cooperating and get it done. Because I like to be able to wrap up and be warm during our cold winters, I decided to do 7 repeats of the body chart on each half. The first half is a-l-m-o-s-t done. It is such a beautiful pattern. I am looking forward to getting back to it.


----------



## Normaedern

Dogyarn, that is a pretty UFO. I understand about being bored when I have understood the process. A failing of mine too.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> I agree long haul flights are probably not much fun, Julie. I've only flown once, to Tobago in the Carribbean the year my huband and I both reached 50 and it was our 25th wedding anniversary. France is so convenient because we can drive. I am hoping to persuade dh to try somewhere new next year for our 65th birthdays and 40th wedding anniversary but we will see.


As people are probably aware I really enjoyed my short visit to Germany, although Schiphol Airport is quite daunting and I had to get from the furthest point to my next departure gate- fortunately they provided one of those carts to get me there in time. It was very interesting flying over Europe- but on the way over it seemed to take for ever getting from Sydney to Darwin and finally out over the ocean. We flew over the Crimean Peninsula which would be very unwise now- interesting to see it!


----------



## tamarque

Jane/Toni/Pam--thank you for the good wishes. They are well appreciated.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Unfortunately, my morning was horribly destroyed by a phone call informing me a god son died very suddenly. I am still stunned Took his partner to the police and medical examiner this morning to see what we could find out and pick up car keys. He is only 42 yrs old and was not symptomatic at all. Life was feeling good to him. His kids will be devastated when they find out. His partner had not reached them at the point that I left her. So let me leave you all here and go spend some time with myself and try to call a couple of other people..


So sorry for your loss, Tanya. We will be grieving together. Tomorrow I have to attend the funeral of a colleague and friend of many years. She died 2 weeks ago aged 58. Maybe it isn't so traumatic for me, she had been ill for 16 months and we knew nothing more could be done. It awful when some as young as your god son is taken and so suddenly. God bless.xx


----------



## TLL

*


jscaplen said:



Okay - I do have a title for that one:
ADKD - Attention Deficit Knitting Disorder
I suffer from Cast-on-itis, myself.

Click to expand...

*Can I ever relate!!!

Congratulations on everyone's progress!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

That is lovely. Linda. It is well worth the effort to get the fit right so you can wear such a handsome piece. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

Grannypeg said:


> My husband is doing very well. They let him out the next day instead of keeping him two nights, but they sent home with an ostomy bag on the incision. We came home Thursday and I was able to take that off on Saturday. He is beginning to feel just how tired he is and how little strength he has. He cannot drive until he hs the strength to really slam on the brakes if need be. He only has a one inch horizontal incision and now only a light piece of guaze as a dressing. He will soon be back on his feet.


That is good news.


----------



## TLL

You are welcome, Tanya. 

Linda, we will keep you lifted up in prayer also.

Take Care.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Progress report: completed my daily quota of one row on Montego. Now on to Latis for one repeat - last one in the straight section - before I cast on Boo's "Be With You" - blatant Star Wars reference.


Well done. I am not going to cast on the Boo Knits until more clues have been released - I haven't even thought about yarn yet, although it is likely to be laceweight. I'll look out for your progress with interest though.


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> So here is my biggest reason for stalling out the Madryn:


Wow. You are doing well aren't you. Love the colours of your Madryn.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, to be on hold that long is terrible. DS was at it the other day as she had an overpay and if she didn't tell them, they come doen like a ton of bricks. Bach et al is supposed to bring the blood pressure down :roll:


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> After finishing the Madryn, I really want to get back to the Lavender Fields scarf I was making last year when my brother-in-law passed so suddenly. I dropped a few stitches and just couldn't get it together to work it all out. I will now put in a lifeline (gasp!) and work with those few stitches that were not cooperating and get it done. Because I like to be able to wrap up and be warm during our cold winters, I decided to do 7 repeats of the body chart on each half. The first half is a-l-m-o-s-t done. It is such a beautiful pattern. I am looking forward to getting back to it.


Lovely colour.


----------



## Normaedern

Tanya, hugs and prayers for you and your godson's family.


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Tanya.
> 
> Linda, we will keep you lifted up in prayer also.
> 
> Take Care.


Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern

Madryn is looking fabulous, Toni.

Edit Your wheel and fleece and yarn are awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Normaedern said:


> Madryn is looking fabulous, Toni.


Thank you, Norma! You did a wonderful job of designing it. :thumbup:

Thank you, all, for your encouraging words!


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> So sorry for your loss, Tanya. We will be grieving together. Tomorrow I have to attend the funeral of a colleague and friend of many years. She died 2 weeks ago aged 58. Maybe it isn't so traumatic for me, she had been ill for 16 months and we knew nothing more could be done. It awful when some as young as your god son is taken and so suddenly. God bless.xx


My condolences to you, too, Linda. Such losses are never easy, but you are right there is a bit of difference when you have some time to prepare yourself for the idea of it and be able to say your good byes. However, the reality of the loss is never easy, no matter what.


----------



## tamarque

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, hugs and prayers for you and your godson's family.


Thank you Norma. They help.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> So here is my biggest reason for stalling out the Madryn:


I love the way your Madryn is looking, Toni! And seeing these photos I can see why it's been languishing!


----------



## MissMelba

(((hugs))) Tanya. Maybe plant a flower or tree in his memory?


----------



## MissMelba

Great yarn Toni! Pretty darn good for a newbie.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> After finishing the Madryn, I really want to get back to the Lavender Fields scarf I was making last year when my brother-in-law passed so suddenly. I dropped a few stitches and just couldn't get it together to work it all out. I will now put in a lifeline (gasp!) and work with those few stitches that were not cooperating and get it done. Because I like to be able to wrap up and be warm during our cold winters, I decided to do 7 repeats of the body chart on each half. The first half is a-l-m-o-s-t done. It is such a beautiful pattern. I am looking forward to getting back to it.


That will be so lovely when you get it finished, Toni.


----------



## Miss Pam

linda09 said:


> So sorry for your loss, Tanya. We will be grieving together. Tomorrow I have to attend the funeral of a colleague and friend of many years. She died 2 weeks ago aged 58. Maybe it isn't so traumatic for me, she had been ill for 16 months and we knew nothing more could be done. It awful when some as young as your god son is taken and so suddenly. God bless.xx


Condolences to you, Linda, on the loss of your friend. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## eshlemania

Tanya, so sorry to hear of your unexpected bad news. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.

Peg, glad to hear your DH is doing well.

Toni, your Madryn looks wonderful!! Loved the pics of your spinning adventure. Looking pretty good there at the end of the spool. 

Linda, sending thoughts and prayers your way also. Sorry for your loss.

Here is my UFO.

Name: Blackrose Socks

link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackrose-socks

Stoll Handpainted sock yarn-colorway of Coffee Shop

It was for me because I love knitted socks and I wanted to always have some socks on my needles.

I stopped knitting it when DFL started her lace workshop and the rest is history. 

I had just finished the heel flap in the first sock.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...I really want to get back to the Lavender Fields scarf ...


Oh - this will be a beauty. I love that colourway.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ... Tomorrow I have to attend the funeral of a colleague and friend of many years...


My condolences as well for your loss, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania

Toni, I love your lavender fields as well. I have that on my WIP finish list also. But the socks are from way before LF.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Here is my UFO....Blackrose Socks...


Nice patten. I keep promising myself a pair of socks but they always seem to be for someone else.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi, been traveling but now I need to catch up. I am designing a circular shawl...so it is my UFP...no links, will show picks later.


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> ...will show picks later.


Looking forward to that.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry to hear of your unexpected bad news. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.
> 
> Peg, glad to hear your DH is doing well.
> 
> Toni, your Madryn looks wonderful!! Loved the pics of your spinning adventure. Looking pretty good there at the end of the spool.
> 
> Linda, sending thoughts and prayers your way also. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Here is my UFO.
> 
> Name: Blackrose Socks
> 
> link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackrose-socks
> 
> Stoll Handpainted sock yarn-colorway of Coffee Shop
> 
> It was for me because I love knitted socks and I wanted to always have some socks on my needles.
> 
> I stopped knitting it when DFL started her lace workshop.
> 
> I had just finished the heel flap in the first sock.


That's a lovely pattern and your socks will be great when finished.


----------



## KittyChris

jscaplen said:


> Hey, Chris - wondered where you were. Missed you.


Here I am! And just remember 'wherever you go there you are'. I see that in an hour and a half there are 3 more pages for me to read. But first I want to say I so briefly skimmed, mostly looking at pictures. Not clicking on any links because I just don't have the time to knit everything that I want. And I don't have the time to read. I am going to take up reading at work and check in every couple hours just to keep up. 
So, for a 3 day weekend I was at my sisters house at the NJ shore. She inherited this place and is in the process of fixing it up - just a little. While there we found a bald eagles nest on a cell phone tower and I just have to share a picture. Not a good picture, but.....it is so exciting to see an eagle.


----------



## eshlemania

Wow, Chris. Eagles are cool. We had one in a tree out back. Very cool. Such a loooong wing span.

Pam, I am hoping so. It's been so long, I may have to teach myself to do heels again. This also is my first project with the magic loop.


----------



## KittyChris

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Chris. Eagles are cool. We had one in a tree out back. Very cool. Such a loooong wing span.
> 
> Pam, I am hoping so. It's been so long, I may have to teach myself to do heels again. This also is my first project with the magic loop.


I have been very lucky - usually see a couple of Eagles in flight every year, probably because I live close to the Delaware River and there are lots of lakes in the Poconos. But this was a first for my sister. This eagle must love seafood as he is close to the bay.

Toni, I am so excited to see you spinning! Congratulations! Your LF is lovely. I love those Majesty stitches.

Hugs and prayers to all that need it.


----------



## KittyChris

Jane, did you know that they have built a replica of the ship the General Lafayette sailed to America to let Washington know that they will support he Americans? It is named Hermione I believe and will set sail soon to recreate that voyage. I just heard this on NPR today. 

And here is where I say that the UFO that I will be working on would be the Seabird scarf from Dogyarns. I may not get a lot done but will try to work on that - I have only 3 rows done so far. And I have to print off the pattern at work so I can tape the sheets together instead of trying to work from the tablet.


----------



## tamarque

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Tanya. Maybe plant a flower or tree in his memory?


Thanx. Was thinking of all the people I lost in the past couple of years and that I should set up a spot for them. Plant a few deer resistant trees or shrubs . I actually have a spot for my last cat with a shrub to plant. He and his partner live in my town and may ask her if she would like to do this on my property. Hers is only a rental.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, to be on hold that long is terrible. DS was at it the other day as she had an overpay and if she didn't tell them, they come doen like a ton of bricks. Bach et al is supposed to bring the blood pressure down :roll:


Problem is it is a country-wide answering set up- and I had obviously struck it at a time of high demand- I can imagine those who don't like Classical and especially Baroque, going to Call Back very rapidly!


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Chris. Eagles are cool. We had one in a tree out back. Very cool. Such a loooong wing span.
> 
> Pam, I am hoping so. It's been so long, I may have to teach myself to do heels again. This also is my first project with the magic loop.


Thanks for the good wishes, Bev.

I am sure magic loop will go easily for you and there are so many ways to do heels. Just pick one that looks interesting to you. You Tube has good tutorials, as you know.


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> Jane, did you know that they have built a replica of the ship the General Lafayette sailed to America


That is one of the things that I had planned to share. It is much closer to home that you realize. The ship was built in Rochefort - 20 minutes away from here & the boy next door is one of the crew.


> the UFO that I will be working on would be the Seabird scarf from Dogyarns.


Neat - Elizabeth is amonst us here.


> instead of trying to work from the tablet.


I think that it would be difficult to work from the tablet.


----------



## triciad19

KittyChris said:


> OMG, after 45 pages of browsing and typing a response, however brief, I lost the whole dang thing.....maybe post somehting when I get home


Oh Chris, bad luck.


----------



## triciad19

tamarque said:


> Unfortunately, my morning was horribly destroyed by a phone call informing me a god son died very suddenly. I am still stunned Took his partner to the police and medical examiner this morning to see what we could find out and pick up car keys. He is only 42 yrs old and was not symptomatic at all. Life was feeling good to him. His kids will be devastated when they find out. His partner had not reached them at the point that I left her. So let me leave you all here and go spend some time with myself and try to call a couple of other people..


Tanya, so sorry. Hugs and prayers


----------



## Grannypeg

Tanya and Linda - prayers coming for those you have lost.

Jane - I am just finding out how much time I will be spending with Dave, so I am going to continue with the Latis Shawl. I still have the dreambird and a pair of socks to finish as well, just to name a few.


----------



## jscaplen

Grannypeg said:


> ...Jane - I am just finding out how much time I will be spending with Dave...


Quality time, for sure! ;-)
I finished the straight part. Starting the decrease tomorrow.


----------



## dogyarns

Dogyarns here to say that she also printed off and taped the sheets together for ease of use. Whatever you get done will be awesome, though don't feel you need to hurry. I think the group has settled on doing two-to-four rows a day. Easy and no pressure!

Now back to figuring out how to do a stitch on this UFO that I obviously knew how to do in 1999, but am completely flummoxed by today.


----------



## britgirl

Got back this afternoon. Planning on watching Dancing With The Stars shortly. Hope to work some more on Latis this evening. I got Spring Fling and Be With Me clues, but not going to do anything with them tonight. Latis is a fairly mindless knit. I am up to the third repeat of the decrease section.

Here is my loot from Maryland Sheep and Wool. Grey laceweight and three fingering weights from Cherry Tree Hill yarns, and the green Tencel and beads and pattern from Justforyou yarns.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Here is the yarn I am keeping from the yarn given me by my SIL's friend. I have two large black trash bags of yarn I am donating to my Knitting Guild and the local Senior Center. most of the yarns are acrylics.

Sue


----------



## sisu

An in person lace party retreat in France sure sounds nice Jane! But I guess for now I will just have to settle for the vicarious trip we are taking with you  

Very pretty pattern you have left behind dogyarns. It sure will make a beautiful doily. Hope you will be inspired now and get it going again!

Linda, your sweater is so lovely. I can understand how disappointing that must have been to not have it fit right. Hope that workshop will help so you can get it to fit.

Tanya, sending my condolences to you for your sudden loss of your godson son, and hugs too. Hope you can plant some beautiful trees in his memory.

Chris, that has happened to me too where I write responses and then lose the whole post! Glad you got back and I enjoyed seeing your eagle nest picture.

Toni, what a great fleece! Are you getting tips on how to sort it and clean it etc? How do you like that wheel? You did a great job on your first spool of yarn. You have inspired me to spin again! Love the colors of your madryn said well. And hope you can finish the lavender fields. It is really a beauty. 

Bev, I love those socks. Socks are one of my unfinished projects as well. I have one done up to the gusset and then just left for some other projects.

Wow Sue, you may never have to buy yarn again. Lol


----------



## dogyarns

Wow! Wow! And did I say WOW!


----------



## eshlemania

Sue, Your Sheep and Wool yarn is yummolicious!!! And your stash yarn looks quite yummy also. 

Jane, that is so cool about that ship being built so close and a crew member next door. You are practically crew members yourselves.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Here is the yarn I am keeping from the yarn given me by my SIL's friend. I have two large black trash bags of yarn I am donating to my Knitting Guild and the local Senior Center. most of the yarns are acrylics.
> 
> Sue


Wow. Beautiful purchases and quite the yarns given to you!


----------



## tamarque

Trish/Grannypeg/Caryn--much thanx for your well wishes and good feelings. So critical in these situations. So unfortunate that things like this bring family together. Phone calls have been going round with everyone touching base and trying to figure out what they will need to do. My godson wanted no viewing or funeral so there will be cremation and a ceremony put together at some point. This will give everyone some time to absorb this loss. It is at events such as this that my godson would be playing with his band. It will be very empty not having him on center stage.


----------



## tamarque

Sue--you clearly hit the jackpot with yarns. Quite the weekend for you.


----------



## KittyChris

jscaplen said:


> That is one of the things that I had planned to share. It is much closer to home that you realize. The ship was built in Rochefort - 20 minutes away from here & the boy next door is one of the crew


Jane, I'm sorry about that. I had no idea that was so close to you. I was so excited when I heard that on the radio. I do hope you will have pictures and more info for us.


----------



## Ronie

KittyChris said:


> OMG, after 45 pages of browsing and typing a response, however brief, I lost the whole dang thing.....maybe post somehting when I get home


I hate that when it happens.. 

Tanya I am so sorry.. it just takes your breath away!! Take the time you need.. (((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Ronie

Tanya thanks for the ideas.. those yarn bowls would be pretty in the green I have.. and I could add some other yarn for color contrast.. 

Toni your Madryn is looking so pretty .. I love the pink!!! and your lavender fields is very nice.. I love that pattern too!!! the edging is the prettiest!! 

Toni your fleece and spinning wheel look like great time stealers LOL I think your spool of yarn looks great!!! and you could make one of those rugs you were talking about!! or hot pads or those 'Mug Rugs'  your lace weight yarn will take time and lots of practice.. 

Wow Sue!!! that is amazing!! you have probably more there than I do counting ALL my stash! and you have such pretty yarns too.. you must be floating on air!! 

So many pages to catch up on.. I tried my best but it has been a very long day.. and I'm tired..  

I did finish the dish cloth.. I'll take pictures of it later... I will be working on my boneyard tonight and the slippers tomorrow!! now I need to go and find the pattern !! I am thinking it would be nice if it is in the tote but I kinda think it is not!! another reason for needing to be more organized...


----------



## eshlemania

Posting to start up my notices again. I figured that an hour with no posts meant something was amiss.

Found out I did not have the last few rows of my Mandala pattern. Found and printed them out. It will be done in the next few days and I will get to work on my sock then.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> Posting to start up my notices again. I figured that an hour with no posts meant something was amiss.
> 
> Found out I did not have the last few rows of my Mandala pattern. Found and printed them out. It will be done in the next few days and I will get to work on my sock then.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: YAY!! I forgot to mention that those are really nice socks.. I like the color too!! Good Luck with them


----------



## TLL

How cool to see an eagle's nest, Chris!

Thank you for sharing your getaway photos, Bev!

That's a great idea to plant a tree in memory of someone, Melanie! :thumbup:

Sue, your new stash additions sure look like a lot of fun potential!

We can't wait to see your new pattern, DFL!!! Happy Designing! 

Jane, thank you for the French educational insights and the map of the area you are in. It was so fun to go "exploring". I look forward to hearing more about your neighbor's adventures on the Hermoine (sp?)

Thank you so much for all of your kind words about my projects and spinning. I have been doing ALL kinds of research for spinning, washing, and preparing the fleece. It is prompting me to get my day more organized - this is a good thing.  I have a very long way to go to get a decent yarn that doesn't pull apart.


----------



## britgirl

Welcome, Elizabeth. I am catching up on posts after being away for the weekend. My Seabird is on temporary hold right now. I did take it with me for the weekend but didn't get to do anything on it. I was doing the three or four rows a day, then life got in the way.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Dogyarns here to say that she also printed off and taped the sheets together for ease of use. Whatever you get done will be awesome, though don't feel you need to hurry. I think the group has settled on doing two-to-four rows a day. Easy and no pressure!
> 
> Now back to figuring out how to do a stitch on this UFO that I obviously knew how to do in 1999, but am completely flummoxed by today.


----------



## britgirl

Tanya, so sorry about your godson, my condolences to you.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Jane, thanks for all your info re French educational system.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Toni, that is looking good. Now I am home again, I need to block my Madryn.

Sue


TLL said:


> Thank you, Jane, for prodding us on to finish some things up. There are MANY to choose from, but I will settle on two of them.
> 
> My Madryn has felt like it has been abandoned. MissPam and I were at about the same spot at one or two times. I thought for sure we would finish close together, but here I am with 7 1/2 rows of the 4th chart left and the border chart to do. I am hoping to have enough beads. If not I may use some of the beads in the far left packet on the bottom edge. The middle packet is what I am using now. They are much lighter color on the yarn than in the packet (Very wise of you to test on a swatch before that final decision.)


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> Toni, that is looking good. Now I am home again, I need to block my Madryn.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern

Sorry to hear of your loss, Linda. Even with warning it can be a shock. Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## Normaedern

Dev, your socks are very pretty. I love the look. They will be very special.


----------



## Normaedern

Chris, the photo of the bald eagle nest is amazing. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Sue, your yarn is gorgeous. Wonderful colours :thumbup: the stash is huge!!!


----------



## Swedenme

tamarque said:


> Sue--you clearly hit the jackpot with yarns. Quite the weekend for you.


I agree , a very big lovely jackpot 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> Dogyarns here to say that she also printed off and taped the sheets together for ease of use.


I didn't tape mine together.
I laid the sheet with A & C on the end table to my left & put the B1 & B2 charts on my lap tray, one above the other - not quite enough room to see the whole works but with the working parts visible. I put a red mark on the right of B1 & a blue mark on the left. It did the reverse with B2. The marks corresponded to the red & blue markers in my knitting.

So if I was on the RS & I came to a red marker, knew that I was working with the chart with the red mark on the right.
If I was working on the WS & came to a red marker, I would be using the chart that had the red mark on the left.

Not sure if that is clear but it worked fine for me without having to have the charts all strung together.


> Now back to figuring out how to do a stitch on this UFO that I obviously knew how to do in 1999, but am completely flummoxed by today.


Isn't that funny? I think back at some of the projects that I did when I younger & I am amazed that I even tried them let alone completed them.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...Here is my loot from Maryland Sheep and Wool...


Looks great, Sue. Especially love those blues & that pattern looks pretty.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Here is the yarn I am keeping from the yarn given me ...


Oh - as Tanya said, you hit the jackpot there, didn't you?
What fun you must have had going through that!


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I'm sorry about that.


Don't be silly - no reason to feel bad. It is just so funny that you chanced to hear it just as it was about to come up here. So odd how things like that happen, isn't it?


----------



## jscaplen

*School system - part 2:*
In primary school, (up to CM2), the classes are the sole charge of the teacher who teaches all subjects. In rural areas of France, with numerous small communities scattered amongst the farms, classes are frequently multi-graded. In the school that Michael attended his first year, there were two classes with 3 grades each. In the school that he attended afterwards, three communities had organized their schools so as to have only 2-3 grades each, still based on 2 rooms per school.

Up to grade 5, school starts at 9 & goes to 4:30 with 1 1/2 hours for lunch. If the child stays in to lunch, he has to eat the school provided lunch which cost us about $2.50 - $3.00 CAD, over time. Lunch was quite substantial, made with fresh, seasonal, local produce: a starter, main meal & dessert (or cheese.) When Michael was in primary school, they had no school on Wednesdays but did have it Saturday mornings. The year that Michael moved on to grade 6, Sarkozy brought in a reform to cut out the Saturday classes in primary school. I think the plan was to have remedial classes on Wednesday mornings but nothing came of that.

Collège involved a larger school which took in all students from the area (in our case, the 17250 - postal code region.) There were 4-5 classes of each grade when Michael was there. School was Monday, Tuesday, Thursday & Friday from 8-4:30 & Wednesdays from 8-12:10. Changing to sixième must have been a major adjustment for those kids because all of a sudden they were in this large school, with a different teacher for each subject. To me, the attitude of the teachers was very much what I experienced in university - not in grade school. Courses were taught mostly lecture style with very little interaction or rapport between teacher & students. One teacher used to tell them that if they had to ask a question, it was because they werent listening. There were some exceptions, of course.

For lycée, (which lasts from 8am to 6 in the evening - add on an hour for the bus both ends!) students would go to a school that met with their future plans. So if students were oriented towards arts or science, they would go to a different high school in a larger town. One of Michaels friends was interested in becoming a chef so he went to La Rochelle to a high school in which the courses were organized around the hotel & restaurant industry. He stayed all week & came back home on weekends. These kids make decisions about their careers at the age of 14!

The marking system is also of interest. Things are marked out of 20 & people brag about their kids if they maintain a 15. In most cases, the notion of getting a 20 on something is unthinkable. Michael received 18/20 on a math assignment once & the teacher was surprised that I asked why he lost 2 marks since everything was marked as being correct. Obviously, I was supposed to see the 18 & be overjoyed instead of wanting to know what he had not done correctly so as to remedy it the next time. So he looked it over & was drawing a blank when he noticed the comment, Attention au soin. - meaning that it might have been tidier but this was in reference to a small diagram that he had to draw indicating symmetry & to colour some sections - he went outside the line slightly. The teacher pointed that out to me & said that this was why. I said, So he lost 10% on an assignment on which he demonstrated perfect understanding of the concepts - simply because his colouring wasnt perfect. Totally went over his head. I think it even confused him that I brought in the notion of %.

Lots of odd things went on regarding school - like strike days, but I will leave it at that.


----------



## KittyChris

jscaplen said:


> Don't be silly - no reason to feel bad. It is just so funny that you chanced to hear it just as it was about to come up here. So odd how things like that happen, isn't it?


Yes indeed.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> I hate that when it happens..
> 
> Tanya I am so sorry.. it just takes your breath away!! Take the time you need.. (((((((HUGS))))))))


Much thanx. It leaves you numb as there is no rhyme or reason and just emptiness and loss. Hugs really do help.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Tanya, so sorry about your godson, my condolences to you.
> 
> Sue


Many thanx


----------



## eshlemania

Wow, Jane, very interesting on how they mark things.And that they decided their futures when they were 14. A different perspective and, and yet, something they are used to. They grow up sooner. Here in the US back in the pioneer days one grew up quicker than the young folk do now. Now it seems they are not encouraged to be responsible as soon as they should be.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> *School system - part 2:*
> In primary school, (up to CM2), the classes are the sole charge of the teacher who teaches all subjects. In rural areas of France, with numerous small communities scattered amongst the farms, classes are frequently multi-graded. In the school that Michael attended his first year, there were two classes with 3 grades each. In the school that he attended afterwards, three communities had organized their schools so as to have only 2-3 grades each, still based on 2 rooms per school.
> 
> Up to grade 5, school starts at 9 & goes to 4:30 with 1 1/2 hours for lunch. If the child stays in to lunch, he has to eat the school provided lunch which cost us about $2.50 - $3.00 CAD, over time. Lunch was quite substantial, made with fresh, seasonal, local produce: a starter, main meal & dessert (or cheese.) When Michael was in primary school, they had no school on Wednesdays but did have it Saturday mornings. The year that Michael moved on to grade 6, Sarkozy brought in a reform to cut out the Saturday classes in primary school. I think the plan was to have remedial classes on Wednesday mornings but nothing came of that.
> 
> Collège involved a larger school which took in all students from the area (in our case, the 17250 - postal code region.) There were 4-5 classes of each grade when Michael was there. School was Monday, Tuesday, Thursday & Friday from 8-4:30 & Wednesdays from 8-12:10. Changing to sixième must have been a major adjustment for those kids because all of a sudden they were in this large school, with a different teacher for each subject. To me, the attitude of the teachers was very much what I experienced in university - not in grade school. Courses were taught mostly lecture style with very little interaction or rapport between teacher & students. One teacher used to tell them that if they had to ask a question, it was because they werent listening. There were some exceptions, of course.
> 
> For lycée, (which lasts from 8am to 6 in the evening - add on an hour for the bus both ends!) students would go to a school that met with their future plans. So if students were oriented towards arts or science, they would go to a different high school in a larger town. One of Michaels friends was interested in becoming a chef so he went to La Rochelle to a high school in which the courses were organized around the hotel & restaurant industry. He stayed all week & came back home on weekends. These kids make decisions about their careers at the age of 14!
> 
> The marking system is also of interest. Things are marked out of 20 & people brag about their kids if they maintain a 15. In most cases, the notion of getting a 20 on something is unthinkable. Michael received 18/20 on a math assignment once & the teacher was surprised that I asked why he lost 2 marks since everything was marked as being correct. Obviously, I was supposed to see the 18 & be overjoyed instead of wanting to know what he had not done correctly so as to remedy it the next time. So he looked it over & was drawing a blank when he noticed the comment, Attention au soin. - meaning that it might have been tidier but this was in reference to a small diagram that he had to draw indicating symmetry & to colour some sections - he went outside the line slightly. The teacher pointed that out to me & said that this was why. I said, So he lost 10% on an assignment on which he demonstrated perfect understanding of the concepts - simply because his colouring wasnt perfect. Totally went over his head. I think it even confused him that I brought in the notion of %.
> 
> Lots of odd things went on regarding school - like strike days, but I will leave it at that.


I am familiar with everything you talk about. My Haitian friend had a traditional French education in Haiti where he was schooled thru graduate school as a lawyer. Here in the US he attended graduate school years later for social work. There came an occasion when the teacher called him for conference on a paper he had written. The teacher was shocked at the quality of the work which was publishable. The teacher told my friend that he thought my friend was stupid and not fit for graduate school because he never participated in class and now was wondering why while criticizing him. My friend explained that in Haiti you NEVER asked questions or had open class discussions. Your notes are very familiar sounding here.

At another point I had taken my friend to a school board meeting where I wanted to make some comments, promising we would leave as soon as that happened. The comment period was at the beginning of the meeting but my friend wanted to stay. He was fascinated as he had never been to a public meeting where the community was free to make comments and did so quite vociferously. Again, his reaction the consequence of his early schooling.

I also am all too familiar with the ignorance/condescension/patronization of teachers and school admins. It never ceases to amaze the excuses created to hold a child back and diminish their successes. I have worked as a student advocate for over 30 yrs in my district and could cheerfully wring the teacher/admin necks.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Jane, very interesting on how they mark things.And that they decided their futures when they were 14. A different perspective and, and yet, something they are used to. They grow up sooner. Here in the US back in the pioneer days one grew up quicker than the young folk do now. Now it seems they are not encouraged to be responsible as soon as they should be.


We, in the US, do keep our children infantilized longer than most other countries.


----------



## tamarque

One room school houses still existed in the US till quite late. My town hall was originally a one room school house which was still operative when I moved here. A friend of mine attended a one-room school house outside the country seat for the early grade school levels. It was a bit of a culture shock when the kids moved up to the upper level grades in large, consolidated school districts. And I think of the experiences of my kids who were home schooled for several years and then put into the public schools. It wasn't just the largeness of the institution, but the attitudes as well which were quite unsupportive--downright punitive in many ways. Have often said if my kids weren't home schooled they never would have learned to read at all!


----------



## eshlemania

Ah, Tanya, we homeschooled also up through third grade.


----------



## kaixixang

I cannot say that public school hasn't been of benefit to me...I was diagnosed/assessed to have dyslexia (considering I hadn't yet has glasses and am near-sighted...not surprising now). If you cannot clearly see the chalk board from the middle or back of a room and only colors are obvious...how can you read correctly?

Home schooling wasn't an option as Mom was in Civil-service and Dad in the Army as a SP-6 putting on casts for people with broken limbs or needing corrective help for their legs/feet (infants). I do think I had a nice social training environment over in Germany even though all I knew how to indicate what I wanted was to say a number in the Deutsch and point to the item I needed. {computer just recommended the Deutschmark and I knew I had Deutsch spelled correctly :thumbup: }

I'm SO glad I updated my Open Office...though I want 4.1.1 now since this version doesn't seem to have higher than Word 97-2003 Doc format.


----------



## MissMelba

Grew up in rural New Hampshire, about 700 people in the town and probably several thousand cows, so the elementary school (grades 1 - 6) were in a one room school house. Came to Florida and discovered 600 students in my grade alone and that was just one school out of dozens. Bit of a shock for me.


----------



## jangmb

Well, 30 some pages finally checked out. Wayyyyyy behind yet again. 

First off, Tanya I am so sorry for your tragic loss. Some losses hit us especially hard. When we lose anyone it is sad, but truth be told we are more impacted with some.

Sympathies to you also, Linda. Friends are as much of a loss as family members.

Wow!! All of theses UFOs! Awesome projects all. My plans for working on a WIP is rather at a standstill. We have been on the road traveling for a couple of days and will be gone for at least a week. Driving with DH has not offered as much knitting time as one could expect. Too much to see. If the pic I want is on this tablet I will share my thoughts.

The green is a shell afghan that I really need to seriously work on. I started this when I first started knitting 4 years ago. DFLs lace workshops lured me away from this project. My Ashton is sitting here -the light blue. I did not take this project with me but will probably pick that up when I get home. Need to run so will add more later. 

BTW, this does not include the three snowdrops of Toni that are sitting there waiting for me to decide which yarn looks best with this pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> *School system - part 2:*
> In primary school, (up to CM2), the classes are the sole charge of the teacher who teaches all subjects. In rural areas of France, with numerous small communities scattered amongst the farms, classes are frequently multi-graded. In the school that Michael attended his first year, there were two classes with 3 grades each. In the school that he attended afterwards, three communities had organized their schools so as to have only 2-3 grades each, still based on 2 rooms per school.
> 
> Up to grade 5, school starts at 9 & goes to 4:30 with 1 1/2 hours for lunch. If the child stays in to lunch, he has to eat the school provided lunch which cost us about $2.50 - $3.00 CAD, over time. Lunch was quite substantial, made with fresh, seasonal, local produce: a starter, main meal & dessert (or cheese.) When Michael was in primary school, they had no school on Wednesdays but did have it Saturday mornings. The year that Michael moved on to grade 6, Sarkozy brought in a reform to cut out the Saturday classes in primary school. I think the plan was to have remedial classes on Wednesday mornings but nothing came of that.
> 
> Collège involved a larger school which took in all students from the area (in our case, the 17250 - postal code region.) There were 4-5 classes of each grade when Michael was there. School was Monday, Tuesday, Thursday & Friday from 8-4:30 & Wednesdays from 8-12:10. Changing to sixième must have been a major adjustment for those kids because all of a sudden they were in this large school, with a different teacher for each subject. To me, the attitude of the teachers was very much what I experienced in university - not in grade school. Courses were taught mostly lecture style with very little interaction or rapport between teacher & students. One teacher used to tell them that if they had to ask a question, it was because they werent listening. There were some exceptions, of course.
> 
> For lycée, (which lasts from 8am to 6 in the evening - add on an hour for the bus both ends!) students would go to a school that met with their future plans. So if students were oriented towards arts or science, they would go to a different high school in a larger town. One of Michaels friends was interested in becoming a chef so he went to La Rochelle to a high school in which the courses were organized around the hotel & restaurant industry. He stayed all week & came back home on weekends. These kids make decisions about their careers at the age of 14!
> 
> The marking system is also of interest. Things are marked out of 20 & people brag about their kids if they maintain a 15. In most cases, the notion of getting a 20 on something is unthinkable. Michael received 18/20 on a math assignment once & the teacher was surprised that I asked why he lost 2 marks since everything was marked as being correct. Obviously, I was supposed to see the 18 & be overjoyed instead of wanting to know what he had not done correctly so as to remedy it the next time. So he looked it over & was drawing a blank when he noticed the comment, Attention au soin. - meaning that it might have been tidier but this was in reference to a small diagram that he had to draw indicating symmetry & to colour some sections - he went outside the line slightly. The teacher pointed that out to me & said that this was why. I said, So he lost 10% on an assignment on which he demonstrated perfect understanding of the concepts - simply because his colouring wasnt perfect. Totally went over his head. I think it even confused him that I brought in the notion of %.
> 
> Lots of odd things went on regarding school - like strike days, but I will leave it at that.


That is so interesting, Jane, and so different from how it's done here in the States. Thank you again for sharing all this with us. And, what a great opportunity for Michael!


----------



## Miss Pam

Okay, I need to confess, and I honestly don't know what I was thinking when I started my project to begin with many months ago or when I bought the yarn for it many years ago. I bought 2 skeins of this lovely yarn, but only half the amount of each required for the pattern. So, I realized as I was knitting the other night that I wouldn't have enough of the yarn I was working with so decided to only make it half as wide as the pattern indicates. I finished it up that way last night and really don't like it at all, so am going to take it out and rewind the yarn and find a pattern that actually is written for the amount of yarn I have in each of the colors. Can't believe I did that, but it's an easy pattern to work with, so will look around to see what other yarn I have here in the right amount and start again another day with that project. In the meantime, I'm going to work on my Spring Fling and Foolish Hearts MKALs and the socks I'm making for my DS.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Tanya, we homeschooled also up through third grade.


We homeschooled our DS for grades 6-8. I was very disenchanted with the educational system. They diagnosed him in Kindergarten as having ADHD but never provided any sort of support in the school. It was a struggle all through school to get his teachers to understand him and his needs and by high school it was nearly impossible. But, he actually graduated with his class and made it out. As an adult he still continues to struggle, which is worrisome to my DH and I. He's definitely a late bloomer! Love him dearly but worry a lot!


----------



## Miss Pam

jangmb said:


> Wow!! All of theses UFOs! Awesome projects all. My plans for working on a WIP is rather at a standstill. We have been on the road traveling for a couple of days and will be gone for at least a week. Driving with DH has not offered as much knitting time as one could expect. Too much to see. If the pic I want is on this tablet I will share my thoughts.
> 
> The green is a shell afghan that I really need to seriously work on. I started this when I first started knitting 4 years ago. DFLs lace workshops lured me away from this project. My Ashton is sitting here -the light blue. I did not take this project with me but will probably pick that up when I get home. Need to run so will add more later.
> 
> BTW, this does not include the three snowdrops of Toni that are sitting there waiting for me to decide which yarn looks best with this pattern.


You do have a lot to keep you occupied, don't you?!!! I like the looks of all of them!


----------



## tamarque

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, I need to confess, and I honestly don't know what I was thinking when I started my project to begin with many months ago or when I bought the yarn for it many years ago. I bought 2 skeins of this lovely yarn, but only half the amount of each required for the pattern. So, I realized as I was knitting the other night that I wouldn't have enough of the yarn I was working with so decided to only make it half as wide as the pattern indicates. I finished it up that way last night and really don't like it at all, so am going to take it out and rewind the yarn and find a pattern that actually is written for the amount of yarn I have in each of the colors. Can't believe I did that, but it's an easy pattern to work with, so will look around to see what other yarn I have here in the right amount and start again another day with that project. In the meantime, I'm going to work on my Spring Fling and Foolish Hearts MKALs and the socks I'm making for my DS.


Pam, I think we are a magic seeking people. If we keep knitting the yarn will miraculously be there. And then we get insulted to find it not true (lol).


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Pam, I think we are a magic seeking people. If we keep knitting the yarn will miraculously be there. And then we get insulted to find it not true (lol).


LOL!  And, I agree! I couldn't believe I had actually done that, but I did! Oh, well ...


----------



## vermontmary

What a pretty scarf that will be, Jane!
I have three lace projects to finish...I think I get overwhelmed when I knit lace and am likely to abandon it... One is Spring's Dance from back in the day, only a couple of repeats to do, but I hate immortalizing the mistakes! I'm feeling somewhat inspired by everyone else's determination!



Lurker 2 said:


> UFO: from my Workshop with Designer1234, #21 Lace Scarf in Travelling Vine Design.
> Has been abandoned only a week this time round, but for several months over the summer.
> Yarn: Cascade Yarns, Cascade Kid Seta:
> 61% Super Kid Mohair
> 35% Silk
> 4 % Merino Wool:
> 25 g, 275 m.
> recommended needle size: 3-25 mm to 5 mm.
> I am using 4 mm straights. I have 57 stitches on this row- the count alters- 8 are the border garter stitches.
> Project: Scarf for my daughter's Birthday this year (5th December) or failing that, Christmas present.
> Abandoned: for other more pressing projects- warm gear for our winter, and also when I was moving it got put in the bottom of a box and not pulled out again for a quite a number of weeks.
> Photo of progress so far:


----------



## Ronie

Good Morning all!!! 

Toni I agree.. organization is key to doing everything we want to do and have to do  I am struggling with it too  this week alone I have 3 different start times at work.. it makes it hard to figure out what to do and when while I am at home.. 

Jane this is very interesting about the school system.. I know when I was growing up the California school system was amazing.. they recognized learning difficulties in the children and addressed them.. I struggled terribly in grade school then all of a sudden it all clicked and did very well in high school.. I know it was because of the teachers and the school I went to.. they were very patient with me.. 
My friend is a 4-5-and 6th grade teacher.. and usually has a class of 6 to 8 students.. even though it is not a 1 room school house it is very close.. they even bring children in from out of the area and house them at the school dorm and it is still very small.. also just about every child ends up going to college... I wish we were able to school my son there.. Pam we had same situation with our son.. he was told he had ADHD but all the Dr.s said no he did not!!! the school system was just to over crowded to care.. he also is a late bloomer.. it is hard and we worry about him.. then we see him and he seems so well adjusted.. I think I worry too much. he seems fine when we all get together.. 

I have frogged so many of my projects because the yarn didn't do well with the pattern!!! I'm ok with that.. I knit because I enjoy it.. if I get something great out of it!! then I am happy 

Jan you sure have your pick of WIP's to choose from  I hope you have a great trip and find some time to knit a little.. I can't knit in the car.. I wish I could.. but then I would miss something too !!


----------



## Ronie

vermontmary said:


> What a pretty scarf that will be, Jane!
> I have three lace projects to finish...I think I get overwhelmed when I knit lace and am likely to abandon it... One is Spring's Dance from back in the day, only a couple of repeats to do, but I hate immortalizing the mistakes! I'm feeling somewhat inspired by everyone else's determination!


So good to see you again Vermont Mary!!! I hope your doing well... It would be so nice if you could finish up the Springs Dance!!! it is spring now  how appropriate!  just take a needle and yarn and fix the mistakes.. if they show on the blocking mats.. its what I do.. and its amazing how well they look with a little bit of patients


----------



## Ronie

Just for fun.. I have been following this on my Facebook page and thought that since the subject of Eagles came up that maybe some of you would like to see this.. it is a web cam set up and you can see the interaction between baby's and parents.. I have been kinda watching since the eggs were laid.. they are getting so big now.. I imagine they will be being pushed out of the nest.. there are several videos here if you want to scan from the beginning


----------



## dogyarns

Progress report: finally figured out the 'weird' stitch and finished two rounds last night. It appears that I only have four rounds before I complete the pattern as written, though originally I was going to continue the repeats until it was tablecloth size. I am going to stop where the pattern does. So after just four more rounds, I can start the edging. There is hope for a FO in this project's future!


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> So good to see you again Vermont Mary!!! I hope your doing well... It would be so nice if you could finish up the Springs Dance!!! it is spring now  how appropriate!  just take a needle and yarn and fix the mistakes.. if they show on the blocking mats.. its what I do.. and its amazing how well they look with a little bit of patients


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

dogyarns said:


> Progress report: finally figured out the 'weird' stitch and finished two rounds last night. It appears that I only have four rounds before I complete the pattern as written, though originally I was going to continue the repeats until it was tablecloth size. I am going to stop where the pattern does. So after just four more rounds, I can start the edging. There is hope for a FO in this project's future!


That's great!


----------



## Belle1

Good Morning Everyone!!! A quick update on my attempts to create PDF files for that doily. Thanks so much to Dogyarns (Elizabeth) and Miss Melba (Melanie) who have been testing for me. The BAD news is that so far I haven't been able to get the symbols to show up in the PDF file. We are testing another cycle now. The challenge for me is that it appears to work when I test it on my machine, but when e-mailed, the recipients aren't seeing them. As was said earlier RATS!!!! Incidentally, that is an expression that has been in use in my family for ages. 

So much going on including some real sadness. The loss of loved ones, particularly unexpected and young folks, is not only shocking, but hard to accept and cope with. I'm sure that you will find the strength to help your friends and family come to terms. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Ronie

dogyarns said:


> Progress report: finally figured out the 'weird' stitch and finished two rounds last night. It appears that I only have four rounds before I complete the pattern as written, though originally I was going to continue the repeats until it was tablecloth size. I am going to stop where the pattern does. So after just four more rounds, I can start the edging. There is hope for a FO in this project's future!


YAY!!!!


----------



## Ronie

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! A quick update on my attempts to create PDF files for that doily. Thanks so much to Dogyarns (Elizabeth) and Miss Melba (Melanie) who have been testing for me. The BAD news is that so far I haven't been able to get the symbols to show up in the PDF file. We are testing another cycle now. The challenge for me is that it appears to work when I test it on my machine, but when e-mailed, the recipients aren't seeing them. As was said earlier RATS!!!! Incidentally, that is an expression that has been in use in my family for ages.
> 
> So much going on including some real sadness. The loss of loved ones, particularly unexpected and young folks, is not only shocking, but hard to accept and cope with. I'm sure that you will find the strength to help your friends and family come to terms. You are in my thoughts.


We appreciate how much effort you have put into this!! how frustrating this must be for you!! I bet it is a simple little click of something but finding it is so hard... I hope you can get it figured out!!


----------



## KittyChris

Ronie said:


> Just for fun.. I have been following this on my Facebook page and thought that since the subject of Eagles came up that maybe some of you would like to see this.. it is a web cam set up and you can see the interaction between baby's and parents.. I have been kinda watching since the eggs were laid.. they are getting so big now.. I imagine they will be being pushed out of the nest.. there are several videos here if you want to scan from the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronnie, so glad to see that you watch the Decorah Eagles. I check into that live feed every now and then, not as often as I would like to. I am a very amatuer birder and have been watching the eagles for at least 2 years.


----------



## TLL

dogyarns said:


> Progress report: finally figured out the 'weird' stitch and finished two rounds last night. It appears that I only have four rounds before I complete the pattern as written, though originally I was going to continue the repeats until it was tablecloth size. I am going to stop where the pattern does. So after just four more rounds, I can start the edging. There is hope for a FO in this project's future!


Yeah! You almost have one crossed off your list, dogyarns!!!


----------



## eshlemania

Jan, what a lovely pile of UFO's you have there. 

Hi, Mary. It sounds as if you don't have too much to go on the Spring Dance. How grand to be able to finish it. The feeling of accomplishment is greater when you put the finish off for a few years. 

Elizabeth, so glad you figured out the stitch. Yay!!

Belle thanks so much for all the hard work you are putting into this.


----------



## tamarque

Miss Pam said:


> We homeschooled our DS for grades 6-8. I was very disenchanted with the educational system. They diagnosed him in Kindergarten as having ADHD but never provided any sort of support in the school. It was a struggle all through school to get his teachers to understand him and his needs and by high school it was nearly impossible. But, he actually graduated with his class and made it out. As an adult he still continues to struggle, which is worrisome to my DH and I. He's definitely a late bloomer! Love him dearly but worry a lot!


 Love it--scratch the surface and look at all the information that comes thru. My kids did very well until pubic school. They were super bright, capable and enthusiastic. I had a school with several other like minded people. It was small and personal and was familial in the relationships created. My godson who just passed was part of it. When the school fell apart due to loss of the property and lack of funds to redo elsewhere, it was a major sense of failure to have put my kids into public school where they met with all the 'isms' in a frontal attack against them/us. The schools acted as if they needed to prove my kids deficient because they weren't. Only 1 teacher ever 'got' my son and she wanted to adopt him! She had self-taught her children and recognized the independence and brightness in my son from that early experience. My daughter did have some LD (a bit dyslexic) and not able to deal with the competitive environment. They wrote her off as of 'barely normal' intelligence and told me so. I guess Fordham and Antioch universities have lost their academic prowess these years and only teach to the bottom--don't need to pardon my sarcasm.

The nature of racism was so profound and succeeded in destroying my son's self-confidence. I don't think he ever recovered and his refusal to go to college is a reflection of that. My daughter, more like me, took on the system when she left HS and put herself thru college and then a masters program and now doing her 2nd masters at Fordham. Not too shabby for a dummy.


----------



## Normaedern

I have finished my scarf. Jane,s info about schools in France relieved the boredom :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns

The symbols may not show up the way they are supposed to, but due to being able to read foreign language charts, I have completed chart A and it went well. This is a lovely doily so far!


----------



## dogyarns

Thanks so much to everyone for cheering me on! I now feel 'accountable' and can see myself truly finishing this in the somewhat near future! 

Now, back to my regularly scheduled UFO knitting.


----------



## tamarque

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my scarf. Jane,s info about schools in France relieved the boredom :thumbup:


Yippee! We do need our entertainment.


----------



## triciad19

Beautiful projects and great some are getting finished. Finished the poncho late yesterday. Found the prayer shawl AND two more projects I forgot about. :0 off to work on the prayer shawl, a church member had a wreck, broke his leg in two places and is in a drug induced coma.

All this talk of schools brought back memories. I attended a 1 room, 1 teacher, 8 grade school. Most of the students lived close enough to walk to and from school. No buses, rain or shine, snow or any weather, we walked. Most families only had 1 car and it was used to go to work, shopping once a week. 

Each grade helped with lower grades which I think helped reinforce learning. Since higher grades were heard by the younger students, there was no fear moving up a grade. We learned to concentrate and work with all the distractions and if a student had trouble an older student would spend 1 on 1 time helping and then next year the material would be heard again. I remember giving spelling tests to upper grades (oldest girl in school). They had to know their spelling as sometimes I couldn't pronounce the words. 

In upper grades some classes were taught every other year with 2 grades together. Things like geography, health, sciences. There are a lot of classes taught today that we didn't have and things not taught now that we studied. I remember penmanship with hours of forming letters and being graded on how well we copied them, how legible our writing/printing was. Now kids type and most can barely sign their name. Neatness counted. If a teacher could not read your homework it didn't matter if it was correct it received a low or failing mark. Imagine the culture shock of going to town for upper grades, 9-12, having a different teacher and room for every class and moving from the ground floor to the top floor between classes with a restroom stop. Gym class instead of recess two or three times a day. Being one of a few students in class to being one of 20-25. Times sure have changed! And I thought my parents saw a lot of changes from horse and buggy to automobiles and man walking on the moon.

I was the first in my family to attend high school or college. Obtaining a Masters isn't bad coming from a simple beginning with few social skills.


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Love it--scratch the surface and look at all the information that comes thru. My kids did very well until pubic school. They were super bright, capable and enthusiastic. I had a school with several other like minded people. It was small and personal and was familial in the relationships created. My godson who just passed was part of it. When the school fell apart due to loss of the property and lack of funds to redo elsewhere, it was a major sense of failure to have put my kids into public school where they met with all the 'isms' in a frontal attack against them/us. The schools acted as if they needed to prove my kids deficient because they weren't. Only 1 teacher ever 'got' my son and she wanted to adopt him! She had self-taught her children and recognized the independence and brightness in my son from that early experience. My daughter did have some LD (a bit dyslexic) and not able to deal with the competitive environment. They wrote her off as of 'barely normal' intelligence and told me so. I guess Fordham and Antioch universities have lost their academic prowess these years and only teach to the bottom--don't need to pardon my sarcasm.
> 
> The nature of racism was so profound and succeeded in destroying my son's self-confidence. I don't think he ever recovered and his refusal to go to college is a reflection of that. My daughter, more like me, took on the system when she left HS and put herself thru college and then a masters program and now doing her 2nd masters at Fordham. Not too shabby for a dummy.


It's really sad how many children are neglected by the school system just because they are different in any way.  Well done for your daughter! And congratulations to her as well!


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my scarf. Jane,s info about schools in France relieved the boredom :thumbup:


Yay!!! I'm considering continuing to use the same pattern, just making it less stitches and more like a cowl than the loop it is. I had cast on 152 stitches in the beginning (but think doing it with the pattern # of 224 stitches would be good for the longer, loop version), so maybe I'll cast on 92 and see how that works out. I really love the yarn and it's so soft and would be wonderful feeling around the neck.


----------



## Miss Pam

dogyarns said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for cheering me on! I now feel 'accountable' and can see myself truly finishing this in the somewhat near future!
> 
> Now, back to my regularly scheduled UFO knitting.


You'll be done in no time!


----------



## Ronie

YAY Norma!!! I also finished one of my WIP's.. the slippers are done!! they took so little time.. and I thought the dishcloth would take so little time and I was wrong.. I had them mixed up LOL

Now to start on the Afghan.. the big one I want to make some headway on.. I was so tired last night all I got was 2 rows on the Boneyard (not a WIP) and I work 10 hours tomorrow then I don't have to be back at work until 1pm Thursday.. I hope to get some of it done then.. I need to know how long each segment takes me then I'll be able to plan it out.. I won't finish the whole project by the end of the 2 weeks but I'll have more of it done than I do now.. 

Yesterday was payday!! boy that $6.00 cut in pay sure hurts.. ouch!! I can only hope that the next paycheck will be twice as much as this one was.. since I am putting in more hours.. I don't mind being active but I do want to be able to pay the bills!! it is easy to say that I worked twice as many hours as my last job for half the pay!! facts are I enjoy this job but if it doesn't pay off then I'll have to search some more.. I'll give this the season.. I may feel better a few months from now


----------



## MissMelba

Bummer about the frogging Pam, but hopefully you will find a better pattern. Or just wait for Jane to post one 

Ronie - I have been watching the Decorah eagles cam for several years (via ustream) along with other bald eagle nests in MN and FL, two osprey nests (NJ and ME), a loon nest in MN, a stork nest in Lithuania, an eagle nest in Australia, and I follow whooping cranes (operation migration). There are other bird nests that I check occasionally but those are the daily ones. It's quite addicting. Sadly you do see when bad things happen but there are plenty of good things.


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> YAY Norma!!! I also finished one of my WIP's.. the slippers are done!! they took so little time.. and I thought the dishcloth would take so little time and I was wrong.. I had them mixed up LOL
> 
> Now to start on the Afghan.. the big one I want to make some headway on.. I was so tired last night all I got was 2 rows on the Boneyard (not a WIP) and I work 10 hours tomorrow then I don't have to be back at work until 1pm Thursday.. I hope to get some of it done then.. I need to know how long each segment takes me then I'll be able to plan it out.. I won't finish the whole project by the end of the 2 weeks but I'll have more of it done than I do now..
> 
> Yesterday was payday!! boy that $6.00 cut in pay sure hurts.. ouch!! I can only hope that the next paycheck will be twice as much as this one was.. since I am putting in more hours.. I don't mind being active but I do want to be able to pay the bills!! it is easy to say that I worked twice as many hours as my last job for half the pay!! facts are I enjoy this job but if it doesn't pay off then I'll have to search some more.. I'll give this the season.. I may feel better a few months from now


Well done! And I hope your next paycheck feels better to you. You're working hard and it feels so much better when you feel you're getting paid appropriately for all the hours you put in.


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> Bummer about the frogging Pam, but hopefully you will find a better pattern. Or just wait for Jane to post one


I like that idea, Melanie!!! I may use the pattern I have and just make it smaller and more "cowl"-like and not a loop. Giving it some serious thought.


----------



## MissMelba

Ronie said:


> YAY Norma!!! I also finished one of my WIP's.. the slippers are done!! they took so little time.. and I thought the dishcloth would take so little time and I was wrong.. I had them mixed up LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary

Thanks for the welcome back, Bev, Ronie, and Toni! I had a little break from the Lace Party, partly due to no notifications (and I find it very difficult to get the search function to take me to a current week if I miss the changeover!), and partly just being busy with other stuff! We're getting the airstream ready for our first 2015 camping this weekend-- hard to believe we had it thoroughly mired in the mud at the end of our driveway last week when we brought it home from winter storage!
I haven't pulled Spring's Dance out and confronted it yet... Maybe this evening!! I would like to get it done...and I like the idea of simply hiding the mistakes!!


----------



## TLL

Nests, projects, and progress, oh my!

Melanie, I had no idea there were so many nests to watch. The loons would be particularly interesting to see. They have such a unique call.

Jan, it sure looks like you have some fun UFO's to choose from. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## TLL

vermontmary said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, Bev, Ronie, and Toni! I had a little break from the Lace Party, partly due to no notifications (and I find it very difficult to get the search function to take me to a current week if I miss the changeover!), and partly just being busy with other stuff! We're getting the airstream ready for our first 2015 camping this weekend-- hard to believe we had it thoroughly mired in the mud at the end of our driveway last week when we brought it home from winter storage!
> I haven't pulled Spring's Dance out and confronted it yet... Maybe this evening!! I would like to get it done...and I like the idea of simply hiding the mistakes!!


 :thumbup: Have a great trip!


----------



## Belle1

There are some days when everything clicks and others..... well, I guess today is one of those. The second round of PDF file testing failed the same as yesterday -- so back to the research and vendor communications -- ugh!!! And then, I just finished blocking the doily I finished the other day -- decided to tie in all the loose ends when I finished the center -- blocked and discovered a dropped stitch which turned into a nice run when the doily was stretched. Yikes!!! So now it looks like I'll get to cut - yes, cut, one of the loops at the edge (because I can't find where I tied off the end), unravel 4-5 inches, attempt to pick up all the stitches and finished it again. Ugh!!!! Maybe not today. Now it is time to do something that is going to feel like a good accomplishment.


----------



## MissMelba

TLL said:


> Nests, projects, and progress, oh my!
> 
> Melanie, I had no idea there were so many nests to watch. The loons would be particularly interesting to see. They have such a unique call.
> 
> Jan, it sure looks like you have some fun UFO's to choose from. Have a great trip!!!


http://mnbound.com/live-loon-cam

There is a blog as well with lots of good info, and also a link to the MN eagle nest site. The loons have laid their first egg!


----------



## MissMelba

Belle1 said:


> There are some days when everything clicks and others..... well, I guess today is one of those. The second round of PDF file testing failed the same as yesterday -- so back to the research and vendor communications -- ugh!!! And then, I just finished blocking the doily I finished the other day -- decided to tie in all the loose ends when I finished the center -- blocked and discovered a dropped stitch which turned into a nice run when the doily was stretched. Yikes!!! So now it looks like I'll get to cut - yes, cut, one of the loops at the edge (because I can't find where I tied off the end), unravel 4-5 inches, attempt to pick up all the stitches and finished it again. Ugh!!!! Maybe not today. Now it is time to do something that is going to feel like a good accomplishment.


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> There are some days when everything clicks and others..... well, I guess today is one of those. The second round of PDF file testing failed the same as yesterday -- so back to the research and vendor communications -- ugh!!! And then, I just finished blocking the doily I finished the other day -- decided to tie in all the loose ends when I finished the center -- blocked and discovered a dropped stitch which turned into a nice run when the doily was stretched. Yikes!!! So now it looks like I'll get to cut - yes, cut, one of the loops at the edge (because I can't find where I tied off the end), unravel 4-5 inches, attempt to pick up all the stitches and finished it again. Ugh!!!! Maybe not today. Now it is time to do something that is going to feel like a good accomplishment.


I will second your "ugh" and hope that your next project is much more peace producing.


----------



## Swedenme

Belle1 said:


> There are some days when everything clicks and others..... well, I guess today is one of those. The second round of PDF file testing failed the same as yesterday -- so back to the research and vendor communications -- ugh!!! And then, I just finished blocking the doily I finished the other day -- decided to tie in all the loose ends when I finished the center -- blocked and discovered a dropped stitch which turned into a nice run when the doily was stretched. Yikes!!! So now it looks like I'll get to cut - yes, cut, one of the loops at the edge (because I can't find where I tied off the end), unravel 4-5 inches, attempt to pick up all the stitches and finished it again. Ugh!!!! Maybe not today. Now it is time to do something that is going to feel like a good accomplishment.


Oh my what you said you are going to do just boggled my mind , I have my fingers crossed that it all turns out well for you and the doily 
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> I will second your "ugh" and hope that your next project is much more peace producing.


From me, too, Belle.


----------



## KittyChris

MissMelba said:


> http://mnbound.com/live-loon-cam
> 
> There is a blog as well with lots of good info, and also a link to the MN eagle nest site. The loons have laid their first egg!


Oh, thanks Mel. I can't access this at work but have emailed the link to myself. . .

and something I took off a post on Ravelry that should have been posted yesterday.....


----------



## triciad19

Belle, so sorry. Why does it seem there are so many days like that? I found a ufo I will have to frog. I don't remember what pattern and it is lace. Wishing you the best of luck. Too bad you can't crochet the run but the stitches would probably not even out.

Finished the poncho, 8 3/4 skeins of worsted yarn. It is a Mary Maxim pattern called cables poncho. 

Finished one prayer shawl using two strands of worsted weight donated yarn. 2 sets of needles free! The other prayer shawl is maybe 1/3 finished. Both got set aside when I had a few shawls on hand and lace kept calling. Who could resist. 

Wouldn't you know it was calm out until I set up to take pictures. Sorry for the quality but they were blowing and the sun darkened the screen to it was a guess what I was taking a picture of.

Thanks Jane to suggest making fo projects out of ufos. It is helping with the left over yarn stash too!

Welcome to those who have been busy with life. Glad you popped in.
Welcome to new visitors. Come again and join us. We are a fun group of lace addicts with eclectic interests and projects.

What if we had a stash buster topic and discussed ways and projects to use those partial skeins of yarn and small, quick gifts to have for unexpected or expected occasions? I know I need Christmas and birthday gifts, prayer gifts for those who already have prayer shawls and quick, easy things to donate to the orphanage like stocking caps, scarves, ear warmers. (Senior moment of slow memory recall.)


----------



## Miss Pam

KittyChris said:


> Oh, thanks Mel. I can't access this at work but have emailed the link to myself. . .
> 
> and something I took off a post on Ravelry that should have been posted yesterday.....


Cute!


----------



## Miss Pam

triciad19 said:


> Belle, so sorry. Why does it seem there are so many days like that? I found a ufo I will have to frog. I don't remember what pattern and it is lace. Wishing you the best of luck. Too bad you can't crochet the run but the stitches would probably not even out.
> 
> Finished the poncho, 8 3/4 skeins of worsted yarn. It is a Mary Maxim pattern called cables poncho.
> 
> Finished one prayer shawl using two strands of worsted weight donated yarn. 2 sets of needles free! The other prayer shawl is maybe 1/3 finished. Both got set aside when I had a few shawls on hand and lace kept calling. Who could resist.
> 
> Wouldn't you know it was calm out until I set up to take pictures. Sorry for the quality but they were blowing and the sun darkened the screen to it was a guess what I was taking a picture of.
> 
> Thanks Jane to suggest making fo projects out of ufos. It is helping with the left over yarn stash too!
> 
> Welcome to those who have been busy with life. Glad you popped in.
> Welcome to new visitors. Come again and join us. We are a fun group of lace addicts with eclectic interests and projects.
> 
> What if we had a stash buster topic and discussed ways and projects to use those partial skeins of yarn and small, quick gifts to have for unexpected or expected occasions? I know I need Christmas and birthday gifts, prayer gifts for those who already have prayer shawls and quick, easy things to donate to the orphanage like stocking caps, scarves, ear warmers. (Senior moment of slow memory recall.)


Tricia, your cable poncho looks great! And I really like both your finished and unfinished prayer shawls.


----------



## MissMelba

KittyChris said:


> and something I took off a post on Ravelry that should have been posted yesterday.....


ROTFLMAO! This is good, and with the Dolly reference!


----------



## MissMelba

Love that purple Tricia.


----------



## Normaedern

Ronnie, so glad you finished your slippers :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

I have never seen a loon before. They are a pretty bird :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Belle that sounds dreadful! I hope you can do a fix.


----------



## Normaedern

Tricia that is a gorgeous poncho. The prayer shawls are great, too :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

jangmb said:


> ...My plans for working on a WIP is rather at a standstill. ...


Join us when you can.
I think that the green shell afghan should be done first. Looks like you have already invested a lot of time in it so it desrves to b finished. Beside, I want to see it.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> That is so interesting, Jane, and so different from how it's done here in the States.


I think that the experience in the States is similar to the Canadian one. We certainly found that we had to learn a lot & make a lot of adjustments.


> what a great opportunity for Michael!


We were not always aware of what was going on in school with him. Over time, he has shared some of his experiences. Sometimes, I wondered if we had done the right thing but not long ago he thanked us for providing him with these opportunities. He was referring to a broad range of exposure - school included but also the cultural aspect of things. Then he said, "...also the cheese."


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> ...really don't like it at all, so am going to take it out ...


Sorry that things didn't work out but you have come to grips with it. That's good.


> I'm going to work on my Spring Fling and Foolish Hearts MKALs and the socks I'm making for my DS.


Great! 
Don't forget to share your progress.
I have started the last clue of Foolish Heart but haven't had time to get at Spring Fling #4.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> ...They diagnosed him in Kindergarten as having ADHD but never provided any sort of support


In our system, any child deemed to have a special need has to have a program put in place with regular meetings of anyone involved. Procedures to be put in place within the classroom are noted & monitored.
Unfortunately, too often, ADD & ADHD were mindlessly treated with drugs - which to me should be a total last resort.


> As an adult he still continues to struggle, which is worrisome to my DH and I. ...


I can well imagine.
I hope that you didn't take offense to my ADKD comment. It certainly wasn't meant to dismiss the real concerns that parents like you have had to deal with.
In France, it seems to me, that there is very little tolerance for children with special needs. As an educator, I was often appalled at some of the practices that I learned of.


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia, I love the poncho. Looks great. The colors in the prayer shawls are wonderful. We are all getting lots of things done.


----------



## KittyChris

MissMelba said:


> ROTFLMAO! This is good, and with the Dolly reference!


Mel, can you please clue me in to what that Dolly reference means? I'm a little slow sometimes . . . .


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I can well imagine.
> I hope that you didn't take offense to my ADKD comment. It certainly wasn't meant to dismiss the real concerns that parents like you have had to deal with.
> In France, it seems to me, that there is very little tolerance for children with special needs. As an educator, I was often appalled at some of the practices that I learned of.


Absolutely no offense taken. Don't give it a second thought.  DS tested as average so they never set up any sort of plan for him. We advocated as much as we could. Every year I had to tell his teacher what his needs were as nothing was ever communicated forward from year to year. It got to be incredibly frustrating. We were so glad and relieved when he graduated high school!!!


----------



## jscaplen

I need to apologize for being absent most of the day. I had final preparations to take care of for an impending visit. Then I had to go to La Rochelle to collect my friend. Her plans were made at the last minute otherwise I would not have volunteered to host while she was here - being as she is high maintenance.

So with supper behind us & her tucked - hopefully snugly in bed, I have done my two primary knitting tasks of the day: one repeat on Latis & one row on Montego. I wouldn't allow myself to log in until that was done.


----------



## jscaplen

So glad to see you, Mary 


vermontmary said:


> ...
> I have three lace projects to finish...I think I get overwhelmed when I knit lace ...


Okay - take a deep breath & choose your favourite. We'll be here to cheer you on.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...Jane this is very interesting about the school system...


I thought that people might be interested - we had a lot to contend with - only scratched the surface.


> I know it was because of the teachers and the school I went to...


Unfortunately, this is too often the case - for those on the other side of the coin. I am so glad that you had those positive forces in your life.


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...There is hope for a FO in this project's future!


Excellent news! Funny that what you thought was an enormous undertaking became so much more manageable.


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...The BAD news is that so far I haven't been able to get the symbols to show up in the PDF file....


It is what I had feared. If the charts are created with a font that is not on the user's computer, then a substitution will be made.
I am not sure about how other designers create their charts. Perhaps they have some other type of format embedded into the document - like a graphic.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I need to apologize for being absent most of the day. I had final preparations to take care of for an impending visit. Then I had to go to La Rochelle to collect my friend. Her plans were made at the last minute otherwise I would not have volunteered to host while she was here - being as she is high maintenance.
> 
> So with supper behind us & her tucked - hopefully snugly in bed, I have done my two primary knitting tasks of the day: one repeat on Latis & one row on Montego. I wouldn't allow myself to log in until that was done.


Wow, busy day! Good for you for getting your one row done!


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ...All this talk of schools brought back memories...


Part of what I had in mind - we have such a variety of experiences which shape us.


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...blocked and discovered a dropped stitch which turned into a nice run ...


Oh, poop! 
Can't imagine that you plan on cutting!


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...and something I took off a post on Ravelry that should have been posted yesterday.....


As a Star Wars fan who is also a knit-a-holic - I love it!


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ...
> Finished the poncho......Finished one prayer shawl ...


Way to go!


----------



## sisu

Love all the conversations about the variety of educations that have been had. I was a teacher for special needs children in the public school systems and It was very challenging to meet their needs and follow the administration and state mandates! Sometimes the need for accountability just is taken overboard and the real needs of the kids are overlooked! 

Love seeing all the ufo's getting finished and moving along. Would love to see you finished slippers Ronie! Tricia, love your prayer shawls. They are always so pretty - love your color combinations. The cable poncho is gorgeous!

Belle, sorry for your frustrating day. Hope you can get back on track soon. 

Ronie, Chris And Melanie thanks for the bird watching links. That is so cool. I never knew they had these.

I am moving along on my top. I separated the sleeves and now just have to go round and round with stockinette stitch for the body. It's a bit boring! Will have to work on my May lace section if the beaded lace scarf in between!


----------



## triciad19

jscaplen said:


> It is what I had feared. If the charts are created with a font that is not on the user's computer, then a substitution will be made.
> I am not sure about how other designers create their charts. Perhaps they have some other type of format embedded into the document - like a graphic.


It has been a while, but there used to two ways to create pdf files. One embedded the font used while the other did not. Maybe there is an option to embed the font/symbols. I'll see if I can find anything.


----------



## kaixixang

I think the Open Office 4.0.1 and newer embeds the font "charts" into the PDF...but I have one of the two knitting fonts on the other computer.

I had to check the other computer before I attempted to offer a test to try your file.


----------



## MissMelba

KittyChris said:


> Mel, can you please clue me in to what that Dolly reference means? I'm a little slow sometimes . . . .


Hi Chris, You are not slow  It's just a reference that I know. The stormtroopers were clones in the early Star Wars universe, and Dolly was the name of the first successful cloned sheep.

I sent this cartoon to my DH and he laughed out loud, then promptly sent it along to his fellow Star Wars buddies.

ETA - actually should be clonetroopers, which were the precursor to the stormtroopers


----------



## tamarque

Belle--reading your frustration reminded me of how I get when things like that happen. After having my temper tantrum, which is what they are, I take me to task and get on with the correcting the problem. I often can get to the point of thinking how fantastic it is that I have the skills to make the corrections w/o undoing everything or tossing it out. If/when I get to this place, it always makes me feel so successful at developing such great skill.

VermontMary--great to see you back. Finding us is pretty easy if you go into the section on Swaps/KALs/Group Activities (see top of this page right above the Lace Party title for exact group name). In this group listing you can check for the latest Lace Party.

Tricia--Love your purple cable poncho. Beautiful job/great color.

Ronie--glad your slippers are done. Really can't wait to see your African Adventure Afghan. So sorry the new job is not paying so well. Retail is never a great money maker even if enjoyable. Hope it improves for you.

So many projects getting done; can't keep track of them all so sorry if I don't mention them all. But so glad the energy is so high in finishing these poor orphan projects.


Regarding Special Ed--yes the US has requirements for IEPs (individual education plans) for students with disabilities however, schools often do not set them up properly, if at all, and often don't follow thru. Very frustrating for the student and family. It can be a full time job and for families with harsh work schedules, lots of children, and/or lack of experience in confronting institutions it is a very challenging experience. Even well educated, white middle class families have reported major difficulty in getting the education support for their children. When my children were young there was not that much funding for LD students and trying to get help was insane. The child had to be below the 20 percentile to get reading room assistance, for example. At 40 percentile the student was not eligible for help and the better performing school districts had even harsher standards. When my daughter needed help I was told to hire my own help!!!!! And they wonder why I am still in there advocating for students suffering discrimination.

The drug connection is so abusive Jane. I have seen parents threatened with child welfare services if they didn't drug the child. Those drugs do such awful damage to the child. Had a young 23 yr old man labor for me last week. When young they 'talked' the family into putting him on Ritalin. Fortunately the grandmother saw the zombie it made of this child and took him off the drug. My rant is often about the lack of training for teachers in classroom relationships and compassion for students. Instead they are given these expectations of the 'perfect' textbook situation of children who only focus on the lesson plan of the day.

Several years ago NYS passed a requirement that ALL students needed to pass the State Regents exams. These were always elite tests for advanced students. 
My first comment was how are Special Ed students or limited ability students going to do this? It was obvious to me that it was part of weeding out poorer students so the district performance average would go up. Lo and behold 2 things happened. The tests were watered down or they were marked on a bigger curve. And then there was the naive, new school psychologist saying that 25% of the students would not be able to pass these tests. What a dirty look the supt threw her and next year she was gone! So it was another time that I hated to be right.

In the meantime you had the school-to-prison pipeline developing. So all these kids being forced out of school were to be seen as fodder for wars or free labor in the burgeoning private prison industry. And that is where many of them are pushed today.


----------



## Ronie

Very busy day today!! I am glad you like the web cam I linked to!! I watch only every once in awhile.. it is fun to see the birds so close up and not scripted!! Thanks for the Loon Link Melanie!! I will get to it next 

Tricia that is a very pretty poncho!! and great prayer shawls.. they look very cheerful.. and a great comfort I am sure.. 

Caryn that had to be a very difficult but rewarding job!! I bet you were very tired by the end of the day.. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful evening/day  I have so much to do before morning.. I do hope to get some knitting done!! 

Kudo's Jane after such a long day I am surprised you got to the knitting.. I hope it was relaxing and a release for you.. kind of let the tensions of the day dissolve


----------



## Ronie

Belle I wonder what is going on with that!! nothing should be this difficult .. and then to loose a stitch! that just pours salt on the wounds..  I sure hope your evening is better and that tomorrow will bring all the solutions for today's problems!


----------



## britgirl

Here's a free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-chevalier-shawl

and another:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diving-in-recipe
and one more:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mama-llama-stole-wrap

Last one?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cotton-lustre-wrap
Sue


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-chevalier-shawl
> 
> and another:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diving-in-recipe
> and one more:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mama-llama-stole-wrap
> Thanks, Sue!
> 
> Last one?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cotton-lustre-wrap
> Sue


----------



## TLL

I'm so sorry to hear of all of the frustrations going on. I sure don't understand what is going on with your pattern, Belle. :?

Tricia, your progress pics are wonderful. What a great feeling of accomplishment you must be experiencing.

As for the school subject, we have done it all, and are so glad to be back home with our son and educating him here.

Progress Report: I am now on Row 19 of Chart #4 of Madryn!!!

Thanks for the beautiful additions to the pattern stash, Sue!


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Tricia that is a gorgeous poncho. The prayer shawls are great, too :thumbup:


The poncho is gorgeous, love the cables and you have used such lovely coloured yarn for your prayer shawls 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern...


Thank, Sue. I really like the border on The Chevalier Shawl.


----------



## jscaplen

I am a bit behind with what I wanted to share today. 
When I checked my mail this morning, I got a message saying that the town has decided not to open the swimming pool this year which might very well mean no Swim Team. There is to be a meeting tonight & I am trying to get things moving from the wrong side of the pond. This is Michael's last year to be able to swim - 18 is the age limit. He has been on the swim team since he was 7 - shame not to be able to swim his final year.


----------



## eshlemania

Jane, so sorry things are going hinkey with the swim team an ocean away. How frustrating not to be able to personally attend and see that the right things are being done to persuade the town. My husband was on the swim team in high school. It is something he talks about on a regular basis, it is so much a part of him. When he was in college he coached a YMCA team. Now that he is in his 60's, he swims a mile once a week.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry to hear this, Jane!


----------



## Normaedern

Rotten news, Jane.


----------



## tamarque

Sue--thanx for the patterns. Particularly liked the Diving In recipe--love recipes. 

Also checked out the recommended Rowan cotton yarn which looks wonderful to work with for summer projects. Have to say again how much I am liking the Cascade cotton blend I am using now and the Plymouth Kudo cotton blend. They are so soft and the colors so rich. With warmer weather here, looking at summer yarns is more appealing

Jane--how cruel to cut the swimming program in Michael's last year. Are there any other pools around that might host the team? What is Michael saying/feeling about this possibility?

Toni--I think there is something special about home schooling. I used to know this Mormon family with 9? children, only 4 of them were their biological offspring. Several were disabled. They home schooled and their kids did so well. I have run into some of the older ones over the years. They were home birth/no vaccine people and the family used homeopathy for healing. Actually that is how I met them: the mother was in one of my homeopathic classes. 

I think some of the frustrations being reported are a reflection of the reasons why projects were not finished in the first place. Picking them up after time also loses our connection to the pattern which has to re-established. So extra energy needed which we often don't address, but we fight it expecting not to have to go thru this adjustment. And then there is whatever residual feelings we may have about the project that are still with it. Just some thoughts that may explain some of what is going on. But on the bright side, everyone is doing this together and we are being so supportive and celebratory of each other.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have put the scarf to one side, because my Frangipani yarn parcel has arrived from Britain- three cones of 5 ply worsted spun pure Yorkshire Wool in Raspberry red/pink. This project is to make a Guernsey for Cousin Jean on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula in Scotland in time for her next winter. I will use my own interpretation of the traditional Eriskay design and reinterpret Alice Starmore's version loosely. working on 360 stitches around, 2 .5 mm circular. I expect to be working on this all through our winter.


----------



## jscaplen

*Living in France:*
Some things that we had to get used to related to household stuff - some of these might apply specifically to our region, not sure

*Toilets* - I never saw so many ways to flush a toilet - levers, cords, buttons, on the floor, on the wall  even a two flush system geared towards conserving water (we are on a water metre here) - one button for light jobs, another button for a more serious flush.
Also, the toilet is in its own little cabinet - no sink, even. I sure hope people wash their hands afterwards!

*Cooking with gas* - not new to a lot of you, but certainly to me - I love it.

*Heures creuses* - electricity is expensive here & there are different schemes in place to help manage it. In our case, there are certain hours in the day (1:30pm - 4:30pm & 1:30 am-7:30am) when it is cheaper - so you try to arrange things like doing the laundry at that point. The hot water boiler is timed to cut in then as well. Some other places have a 3 level tariff system: green days electricity is at a medium rate, red days really expensive & blue days very cheap. (I might have the colours wrong.) One friend wont even boil her electric kettle on the red days.
Washing clothes takes ages because the washer heats the water as it moves through the cycle - water & energy conservation measures.

*Times, temps, measures* Of course, they use the 24 hour clock so I am always adding or subtracting 12 when time is mentioned- besides contending with the 4 1/2 hour time difference if dealing with home. Stoves temps home are in Fahrenheit but we are dealing with Celsius here. Some stoves even have settings of 1 - 6 (or something like that). So when I get recipes off labels & the like, I have to do some figuring.
Measurements for cooking are weighed. People often get confused when I say, for instance, that I used a cup of something in a recipe - because cups can be very small or quite large, same with teaspoons vs tablespoons, etc. So I bought myself a kitchen scale - however, it is used for weighing wool. ;-)

*Other... *
Pillows are square not oblong. 
Face cloths are mittens (gant de bain) not squares.

Street lights get turned off at some point in the evening - not left on all night until the next morning as they are at home. In this community, it is 10:35pm so I have to remember to leave the front door light on when I go out in the evening. In the first place we stayed, they went out at midnight.

You arent allowed to mow Sunday afternoon because many families have Sunday meals together & this wold disturb the peace.
There is mail is delivery on Saturday - we dont even have delivery in Marystown - have to go to the post office.

Almost everything is recycled. Some of you might have that as well - but in Marystown we only have recycling of drink containers - on which we have to pay a deposit with half of it being redeemed if we bring them to the recycling centre.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> ... my Frangipani yarn parcel has arrived...to make a Guernsey for Cousin Jean...


I can see that you are excited for this project, Julie.
Great start!
Yarn looks lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I can see that you are excited for this project, Julie.
> Great start!
> Yarn looks lovely.


It is quite a project! and being knitted as far in the globe as possible away from Jean! But good to be making something for her- Jean is a Stained Glass Artist.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--how cruel to cut the swimming program in Michael's last year. Are there any other pools around that might host the team? What is Michael saying/feeling about this possibility?...


Thank you all for you concern regarding Swim team. I have been the club president for the last 8 years - as well as president of the provincial body for the last 4 so I have put a lot of time & effort into all of this. This will be my last year involved with both.
It is very frustrating trying to deal with this on such a short time frame & from cross the ocean.

Our pool has only been open in the summer - well May-August. The town is building a facility with a new pool - which probably won't open until next spring. 
Despite the protest from council members that they have investigated all options for solving the problems that they are having with the old pool (a leak & a heating problem - yearly occurrences), I am very suspicious of their efforts. At a swim pool committee meeting last summer, the recreation director commented that they wouldn't need to open the old pool the next year because we would soon have a new one.
Would you blame me for being skeptical?

The closest pool is 40 km away. Even if I could arrange pool time for the team to train, it wouldn't work for a lot of people.


----------



## Swedenme

Jane Re living in France 
we( here in England) have more in common with France than I thought , 2 way toilet flushing system , the downstairs toilet does have a sink in there though , and we have 3 large outside bins to put all our recycling in , they have also started in some places turning off the street lamps at night and we definitely get mail on a Saturday 
Sonja


----------



## dogyarns

LOL! Love it!


----------



## dogyarns

Love that poncho! I am all about cables at the moment! Makes a good alternate project with lace.


----------



## dogyarns

Progress report from yesterday: half a round.  

What can I say, I had an "Oh, pretty shiny!" moment when I saw Belle1's doily and it got all my attention. Will do better today. Promise!


----------



## Jacki

No time to catch up! I'm working on the MKAL still, up to row 21 on the large size, and yes, I am brave and decided to put in beads! I'll try to get a pic tomorrow.

I've finished Norma's Madryn and will block and post as well.

See ya'll later when I get back home...may try to keep up some since I'm now "mobile."


----------



## sisu

Thank you Sue for all the pretty pattern links. I also like that recipe one.

Jane, that is really interesting about all the daily living changes you need to adjust to when living in a different country! We take all the things we domeach day for granted so much and don't really consider it being different elsewhere. 

Sorry about the complications for the swim team. That is a bummer to have to deal with now. You have given so much time and energy to it and Michael has done so well if I remember correctly from last year. It would be a shame for him to not finish it off in his senior year. Hope something can be worked out.

Wow Julie, that is beautiful wool. Love that rich color. What a lovely guernsey that will make. Nice pic of your friends too.

Elizabeth, half a round is better than none&#128516;


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...an "Oh, pretty shiny!" moment when I saw Belle1's doily...


See - that's what gets us into the UFO situation - too many shiny things.


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> Jane Re living in France
> we( here in England) have more in common with France...


I figured that you might. What about the electricity cycles?


----------



## vermontmary

I love the list of differences between France and North America, Jane! The separate WC and sink rooms IS a bit hard to get used to! A few additions to the list:
Most businesses are closed on Sundays...except, at least in Paris, in "tourist areas", where they can remain open! 
When you're shopping, most grocery stores sell...groceries, with a limited choice of other items like toothpaste, deodorant, etc. and don't expect to find deodorant soap or aspirin anywhere, even in the pharmacies... 
When you buy chicken, it comes with a label telling you what breed it is and whose farm produced it! 
Eggs are sold, even in supermarkets, out of an open container...you take an egg carton and fill it with eggs of your choice. 
If you go to the baking aisle in a supermarket, which in the U.S. would be huge, packed with cake mix, baking ingredients, etc, in France it's there, but comparatively small and stocked only with essentials. A very few mixes! Why? A stroll through the streets of even the smallest town will reveal tempting boulangeries (primarily bread) and patisseries (primarily sweet fancier pastries) which make any sort of do it yourself baking seem like a waste of time! Many French homes don't have full sized ovens, considered essential here. They have cooktops and small convection toaster oven sized things...and, increasingly, microwaves.
I must be hungry...&#128512;


----------



## TLL

Thank you for those wonderful comparisons, Jane and Mary.

I sure hope things work out for your swim team, Jane.

Julie, your new yarn is gorgeous! I just know you are going to have a fun time with that geurnsey. :thumbup:

Boy, do I ever understand the pull of "shiny" things.


----------



## Ronie

Good Morning everyone!!!

Jane thank you for the information on France.. I love learning about different areas of our world!! 

We have those recycle bins and they will pick it up for free every Wednesday! I keep telling hubby we need to do that.. but we make it a "Outing" and take it all to the Dump... they have fancy names now but they are just dumps..LOL

I can't imagine it would go over very well having the street lights turn off at night.. although I wouldn't mind since ours is right outside my house.. there was a time when hubby thought we didn't need to have the lights on in the front room because of it.. I convinced him that it was still to dark to eat from.. but it is relaxing to sit and talk and listen to music by!! its a compromise  

Thanks for the links Sue.. I put a few in my library.. I love the edging on the 1st one.. I think I would love to put that on a set of sheets or pillow cases!! I have some beautiful pillow cases that my MIL made.. I have them displayed on my quilt rack!

Julie!! that is beautiful yarn.. I'd love to get some in a cone like that!! so much easier than storing lots and lots of skeins.. but a little harder to knit from.. I have several cones now but none in wool!

That is too bad about the swim team.. I hope a solution can be made!! WOW Bev.. your husband swimming a mile is impressive!!! I have never been much of a fish... my experiences with water have been limited so my swimming skills are terrible.. I can float LOL I can actually swim a little.. our schools in Arizona have Pools so we are taught there but its been a long time since I have been in school!! 

Well today is my long day... and I have to be out of here soon... I hope this is a great day for all of you... I doubt I will get any knitting done.. unless I have a great evening and wake up !! I've been so tired every evening that the most I have done is 2 rows.. most of my knitting has been in the mornings


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> ....the most I have done is 2 rows.. most of my knitting has been in the mornings


Two rows is progress, Ronie. :thumbup: Have a blessed day!


----------



## Ronie

vermontmary said:


> I love the list of differences between France and North America, Jane! The separate WC and sink rooms IS a bit hard to get used to! A few additions to the list:
> Most businesses are closed on Sundays...except, at least in Paris, in "tourist areas", where they can remain open!
> When you're shopping, most grocery stores sell...groceries, with a limited choice of other items like toothpaste, deodorant, etc. and don't expect to find deodorant soap or aspirin anywhere, even in the pharmacies...
> When you buy chicken, it comes with a label telling you what breed it is and whose farm produced it!
> Eggs are sold, even in supermarkets, out of an open container...you take an egg carton and fill it with eggs of your choice.
> If you go to the baking aisle in a supermarket, which in the U.S. would be huge, packed with cake mix, baking ingredients, etc, in France it's there, but comparatively small and stocked only with essentials. A very few mixes! Why? A stroll through the streets of even the smallest town will reveal tempting boulangeries (primarily bread) and patisseries (primarily sweet fancier pastries) which make any sort of do it yourself baking seem like a waste of time! Many French homes don't have full sized ovens, considered essential here. They have cooktops and small convection toaster oven sized things...and, increasingly, microwaves.
> I must be hungry...😀


That is very interesting!!! I didn't think of this before but we have very few bakery's now!! they are all in our grocery stores.. same with Deli's!! I remember when Mom would go shopping there were always lots of stops for different items.. We had milk delivered and we also had a truck that had bread and bakery items in it come up and down the street once a week!! I can taste the glazed donuts now!! now I'm getting hungry!! LOL


----------



## jscaplen

vermontmary said:


> ...A few additions to the list...


Some of these points I had planned for further updates. Do you spend most of your time in Paris? I am noticing some differences even with your experience.
This one is funny:
I had a hard time finding a restaurant open at lunch time on Sunday when I had a friend visiting.


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> Two rows is progress, Ronie. :thumbup: Have a blessed day!


Thanks Toni!!!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...I've been so tired every evening that the most I have done is 2 rows.. .


Two is better than none - and adds up over time.


----------



## Swedenme

jscaplen said:


> I figured that you might. What about the electricity cycles?


Here it's usually cheaper in the middle of the night . So not such a good deal


----------



## tamarque

Jane--definitely be suspicious about the pool decisions. Something is fishy. It could also be someone's ego refusing to realize their short sightedness and refusing to alter their plans. As they say only death and taxes are fixed in life, all else can be negotiated and altered.

France sounds great with its energy conservation attitudes and practices. Can see how it would take some getting used to, especially with different measuring systems. It would make me nuts, but maybe it would also force me to learn to deal with the metric system. The US public has been steadfastly resistant to adopting it on a practical level even tho all measurements on things like food and yarn are listed in both systems.

In NYS there are big energy saving programs ongoing. I was certified by a State program as an energy auditor a few years back but dropped my license due to costs. However, the learning remains. I also did weatherization work/ran such programs way back in the 1980's so have a long history with energy conservation measures and cost savings for low income people. In NYS all toilets are 1.5 gallon flushes. Forget what year that was legislated. My 3 gallon flush is never going to be changed due to the poor performance of most 1.5 gal flushes. The ridiculous contradiction is that many of the newer toilets require 2 flushes for solids so there goes water savings. We also have energy saving appliances and Obama ran a program in his early years for rebates for purchasing new energy saving appliances. I took advantage of that and bought a new washing machine, on sale of course, and then received a $100 check in the mail rebate. Made for a nice upgrade in my life. Hot water washes are never done. Never even hooked up a hot water line to the laundry to ensure the kids, way back when, would not use it. My hot water is propane heated and that can get pretty expensive. I learned years ago that electric hot water can be very cheap if you learn to shut of the circuit breaker. I lived all electric years ago in a housing complex and was also doing energy work even back then, so read a lot of people's electric bills. Mine were a very small fraction of my neighbors as I only flipped on the circuit breaker for the water heater early in the a.m. for about 1 hour and later in the afternoon when coming home from work, again for an hour. The hot water was plentiful and maintained sufficient heat for many hours. It pays to run a switch for the heater into the kitchen or other convenience place for easy access. Can even put it on a timer switch for cost and energy savings.

I love gas cooking and never could understand people wanting electric stoves. Many people are switching to radiant heat cook tops. Not sure what I think about them for cooking. Maybe some others here use them and can share their thoughts on them.

I recycle almost everything. My household garbage barely fills one plastic garbage bag a month. My town/county recycles all the paper, so junk mail and phone books, and letters, etc plus newspapers are recycled. Metals, glass bottles, plastic bottes are also recycled as is cardboard. I buy bulk as possible and avoid packaging and recycle paper shopping bags. One supermarket collects plastic bags for recycling and there is talk of banning plastic bags altogether. 

I compost all food waste and since I don't eat GMO food (as best I know), it is a very safe practice. And it is great for plants.

Even the cities are recycling. The county seat provides 2 garbage cans to residents: 1 for household garbage and 1 for recyclables, unsorted. Paint cans are recycled if dry in metals. So we have lots of efforts to minimize garbage and conserve energy. Of course the more we save, the higher the fuel costs as the profit motive must be protected. I find it absurd that people, especially those who are involved in promotion of these cost and material saving protocols will not address this. For example, I have a big issue with solar energy which is heavily promoted in the State. People who can afford a solar system or whose property gets enough solar exposure will see dramatic cost savings. However, everyone else, including lower income people, will be penalized with much higher fuel costs as the corporations seek to bolster their bottom line. I am waiting for a local TPP to be proposed to cover 'losses' by energy providers due to fuel savings by those who can use these new technologies.

BTW, the US does have variation of costs for peak load use of electricity. It just doesn't seem to be as pronounced as you describe in France.


----------



## MissMelba

Ack! Yes! Toilet flushing in France was an adventure. One place had the flush button outside of the door to the little toilet closet. Took a bit to find that one, lol. Getting used to men in the restroom at a restaurant was another one for me.

Takes three or four stops to buy lunch fixings in France: bread at one store, cheese at another store, meat at a third store, and if you want some chips, good luck! LOL. But we had a good time even if we could not speak French - a lot of point and pay 

Not much knitting done yesterday, only one row on my sock. Hope to get some more rows done during lunch.


----------



## Lurker 2

sisu said:


> Thank you Sue for all the pretty pattern links. I also like that recipe one.
> 
> Jane, that is really interesting about all the daily living changes you need to adjust to when living in a different country! We take all the things we domeach day for granted so much and don't really consider it being different elsewhere.
> 
> Sorry about the complications for the swim team. That is a bummer to have to deal with now. You have given so much time and energy to it and Michael has done so well if I remember correctly from last year. It would be a shame for him to not finish it off in his senior year. Hope something can be worked out.
> 
> Wow Julie, that is beautiful wool. Love that rich color. What a lovely guernsey that will make. Nice pic of your friends too.
> 
> Elizabeth, half a round is better than none😄


Allie and Jean are two of my cousins- it is clear that they love their reds!


----------



## tamarque

I need some feedback. My sweater gauge is so far off. And yes I have swatted in SS as well as garter st, both of which I am using. I keep getting 5-5.5 st/inch which should give me 200-235 st/42". Instead I get 47" with 178 st. I had already reduced the stitch count by almost 20 stitches but the width of the sweater remains virtually unchanged. This begins to sound like my insane computer problems. The yarn is a cotton (cotton/rayon/silk is one and 100% Peruvian cotton is the other). I will be adding tencel to the 100% cotton to add a bit of resistance to it as well as a little glitz. I finished the miter square panel for the sweater bottom and began the top with some garter rows and some SS rows (only about 1" so far) but the dimension has not changed despite reducing the stitch count significantly.

Any thought appreciated. I am leaving the knitting for the day.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you for those wonderful comparisons, Jane and Mary.
> 
> I sure hope things work out for your swim team, Jane.
> 
> Julie, your new yarn is gorgeous! I just know you are going to have a fun time with that geurnsey. :thumbup:
> 
> Boy, do I ever understand the pull of "shiny" things.


It is good to knit with too- so evenly spun, and the thought of knitting off from a whole cone is so enticing- between me and Alice Starmore, I hope to produce a minor masterpiece.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...Takes three or four stops to buy lunch fixings in France...


Don't forget the stop for the wine!


----------



## britgirl

Jane, thank you all for all the info re the French school system.

We had quite a lot of contact with the school because of Amy's diabetes. We felt like we had to really educate them in many ways. We did have to fight with them a little,when she was in High school re their attendance policy, which penalized after ten absences. I appreciate that they have to have a policy covering all, but there was no flexibility, until in her case we had it written into her IEP. After all, how can you fail a student on the basis of health related absences when the work always is made up and it is a straight A student?

Sue quote=jscaplen]Part of what I had in mind - we have such a variety of experiences which shape us.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl

Jane, sorry to hear that about the swimming pool. It would be a shame if Michael wasn't able to swim in his final final yearHopefully you can get them persuaded to keep,it open. It has to be hard operating from a distance.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am a bit behind with what I wanted to share today.
> When I checked my mail this morning, I got a message saying that the town has decided not to open the swimming pool this year which might very well mean no Swim Team. There is to be a meeting tonight & I am trying to get things moving from the wrong side of the pond. This is Michael's last year to be able to swim - 18 is the age limit. He has been on the swim team since he was 7 - shame not to be able to swim his final year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> ...
> Julie!! that is beautiful yarn.. I'd love to get some in a cone like that!! so much easier than storing lots and lots of skeins.. but a little harder to knit from.. I have several cones now but none in wool!
> ...


Ronie you can find this company at http://www.guernseywool.co.uk
they send out their colour chart postage free.


----------



## Miss Pam

Jacki said:


> No time to catch up! I'm working on the MKAL still, up to row 21 on the large size, and yes, I am brave and decided to put in beads! I'll try to get a pic tomorrow.
> 
> I've finished Norma's Madryn and will block and post as well.
> 
> See ya'll later when I get back home...may try to keep up some since I'm now "mobile."


Great progress on your projects, Jacki!


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> I have put the scarf to one side, because my Frangipani yarn parcel has arrived from Britain- three cones of 5 ply worsted spun pure Yorkshire Wool in Raspberry red/pink. This project is to make a Guernsey for Cousin Jean on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula in Scotland in time for her next winter. I will use my own interpretation of the traditional Eriskay design and reinterpret Alice Starmore's version loosely. working on 360 stitches around, 2 .5 mm circular. I expect to be working on this all through our winter.


Lovely color, Julie! That will make a beautiful Guernsey and I'm sure your cousin will love it.


----------



## britgirl

That two flush system sounds like what my daughter has in her camper.

We have had recycling here for years. Initially we sorted into a couple of categories, but now it all goes into one huge container, and the city or trash company does that. It is all picked up at the same time as our regular trash collection. When my daughter lived in Germany, they had several different categories and individual color coded cans/bins for the different types. 
Sue



jscaplen said:


> *Living in France:*
> Some things that we had to get used to related to household stuff - some of these might apply specifically to our region, not sure
> 
> *Toilets* - I never saw so many ways to flush a toilet - levers, cords, buttons, on the floor, on the wall  even a two flush system geared towards conserving water (we are on a water metre here) - one button for light jobs, another button for a more serious flush.
> Also, the toilet is in its own little cabinet - no sink, even. I sure hope people wash their hands afterwards!
> 
> *Cooking with gas* - not new to a lot of you, but certainly to me - I love it.
> 
> *Heures creuses* - electricity is expensive here & there are different schemes in place to help manage it. In our case, there are certain hours in the day (1:30pm - 4:30pm & 1:30 am-7:30am) when it is cheaper - so you try to arrange things like doing the laundry at that point. The hot water boiler is timed to cut in then as well. Some other places have a 3 level tariff system: green days electricity is at a medium rate, red days really expensive & blue days very cheap. (I might have the colours wrong.) One friend wont even boil her electric kettle on the red days.
> Washing clothes takes ages because the washer heats the water as it moves through the cycle - water & energy conservation measures.
> 
> *Times, temps, measures* Of course, they use the 24 hour clock so I am always adding or subtracting 12 when time is mentioned- besides contending with the 4 1/2 hour time difference if dealing with home. Stoves temps home are in Fahrenheit but we are dealing with Celsius here. Some stoves even have settings of 1 - 6 (or something like that). So when I get recipes off labels & the like, I have to do some figuring.
> Measurements for cooking are weighed. People often get confused when I say, for instance, that I used a cup of something in a recipe - because cups can be very small or quite large, same with teaspoons vs tablespoons, etc. So I bought myself a kitchen scale - however, it is used for weighing wool. ;-)
> 
> *Other... *
> Pillows are square not oblong.
> Face cloths are mittens (gant de bain) not squares.
> 
> Street lights get turned off at some point in the evening - not left on all night until the next morning as they are at home. In this community, it is 10:35pm so I have to remember to leave the front door light on when I go out in the evening. In the first place we stayed, they went out at midnight.
> 
> You arent allowed to mow Sunday afternoon because many families have Sunday meals together & this wold disturb the peace.
> There is mail is delivery on Saturday - we dont even have delivery in Marystown - have to go to the post office.
> 
> Almost everything is recycled. Some of you might have that as well - but in Marystown we only have recycling of drink containers - on which we have to pay a deposit with half of it being redeemed if we bring them to the recycling centre.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Jane, thank you all for all the info re the French school system.
> 
> We had quite a lot of contact with the school because of Amy's diabetes. We felt like we had to really educate them in many ways. We did have to fight with them a little,when she was in High school re their attendance policy, which penalized after ten absences. I appreciate that they have to have a policy covering all, but there was no flexibility, until in her case we had it written into her IEP. After all, how can you fail a student on the basis of health related absences when the work always is made up and it is a straight A student?
> 
> Sue quote=jscaplen]Part of what I had in mind - we have such a variety of experiences which shape us.


[/quote]

We had similar experiences in my so-called progressive school district. My son would do A & high B work without even trying. He was clearly bored in classes but was tops in participation and exams. However, he refused to do homework and brought home barely passing grades because of that. I used to fight with the district about what they were really trying to teach--academic prowess or dutiful submission by rote! I am sure it is clear to which interpretation I hold. It was fortunate that Amy's health issue gave you the base for a successful challenge. Not only did we not have such a basis but their prejudices were flaming with little community understanding or support in those years.

I do agree with you regarding our different life experiences. But also those that are similar as well. That what is so fascinating about our discussions here on LP. What an incredible fabric it would make if we could translate all the differences and likenesses into a colorful, intricate expression of them. Maybe we could do such a project as a knitted/crochet version of a group quilt. All the color, textures, knitting techniques such as intarsia/fair isle, etc.


----------



## britgirl

Belle, it's a real bummer finding a dropped stitch after blocking and then having to rip out.
Tricia, sounds like you are making progress with finishing UFOs. Great poncho Nd prayer shawls.
VermontMary, good to see you back.
Julie, lovely yarn. Good luck with knitting it up. At least you have started right away.


Sue


----------



## Miss Pam

Progress update: I worked on Clue 4 of Spring Fling yesterday and have only 6 rows left to complete that clue. Will post a progress photo when I get that clue completed.


----------



## britgirl

Jane, you'll be happy to know that I knit about three rows on Montego last night. I may not get it finished during these two weeks, but will try and do several rows daily between other things like the current MKAL clues. I have been doing a little daily on Latis too. I am about halfway through the 4th repeat of the decrease section.
I donated a bag of my recently acquired tarn to the local senior center yesterday and also took some to Knitting Guild last night. What wasn't taken last night I will take over to the senior center.
Have another project I need to start. The knitting Guild is going to do a Lacy Moebius cowl by Cat Bordhi. They are giving us a couple of months to do that.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moebius-cowl

Sue


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Jane, you'll be happy to know that I knit about three rows on Montego last night. I may not get it finished during these two weeks, but will try and do several rows daily between other things like the current MKAL clues. I have been doing a little daily on Latis too. I am about halfway through the 4th repeat of the decrease section.
> I donated a bag of my recently acquired tarn to the local senior center yesterday and also took some to Knitting Guild last night. What wasn't taken last night I will take over to the senior center.
> Have another project I need to start. The knitting Guild is going to do a Lacy Moebius cowl by Cat Bordhi. They are giving us a couple of months to do that.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moebius-cowl
> 
> Sue


Such a generous sharing of your new found yarns. Am sure it will be appreciated by many.

Nice moebius cowl. Should be an easy one for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely color, Julie! That will make a beautiful Guernsey and I'm sure your cousin will love it.


Reds are clearly a favourite of both the twins! Interestingly Jean chose between this red and the same deep blue/green that will be my own one- obviously not to be worn this winter by me!


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Belle, it's a real bummer finding a dropped stitch after blocking and then having to rip out.
> Tricia, sounds like you are making progress with finishing UFOs. Great poncho Nd prayer shawls.
> VermontMary, good to see you back.
> Julie, lovely yarn. Good luck with knitting it up. At least you have started right away.
> 
> Sue


Fortunately I have now done so many versions of my beloved Eriskay designs it almost comes instinctively. I sort of knew as soon as I would receive the parcel it would become top priority. I hope still to do a couple of rows a day on the scarf.


----------



## TLL

Thanks for the pattern, Sue! It looks like a good size for summer.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, the yarn is a wonderful colour I can't wait to see more.


----------



## KittyChris

Jane, thanks for all the information on France. i look forward every day to read more as I will never have the chance to go abroad. It is amazing to hear about the toilet differences. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, the yarn is a wonderful colour I can't wait to see more.


I expect I will be doing progress photos- helps to have a record- it will eventually go in the Parade of Guernseys. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Wonderful reading. Back to knitting, now.


----------



## tamarque

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful reading. Back to knitting, now.


Smart woman here. Unlike some of us who keep reading and wonder why other things ain't happening like expected.


----------



## Belle1

Feels like I've been on a rollercoaster. The GOOD news today, is that I finally found a PDF converter that preserves the knitting graphic symbols. I want to make it clear that the real problem is that I'm using very old software and am too penny pinching to pay the upgrade costs. Well actually, I also have a strong reason not to upgrade. All my business materials which includes hundreds and hundreds of packaging labels, etc are on the old software and since I'm supposed to be retired, I can't see the economic advantage in abandoning something that has worked for me --- well, until now....

So Thanks to Melanie and Elizabeth, we conducted a successful test on a PDF generation. Now, I'm going to spend some time, correcting some formatting challenges and then the doily pattern will be ready to publish. This has been a big milestone for me, because I'd like to do more pattern making/drafting in the future. Looks like the tools may be ready for me give it a try.

And on the doily front, after thinking about it, I decided to reknit the whole thing. There is more than a half of ball of cotton thread left -- so I can make another doily without having to try and recover the yarn from this one. Since, this doily is supposed to be a birthday gift for another knitter, I'd like it to be well done. I'm just not convinced that I can salvage the first one and effectively hide the threads. Ultimately, I think faster to reknit and then frog the first after the birthday. 

I've included a picture of the oops. The doily is made of KnitPicks Curio 100% cotton thread size 10. It is wonderful to work with and I am in love with the colors. This one is called COMFREY. I'd probably called it puce, but it really is gorgeous.


----------



## Swedenme

Progress update I have knitted 3 inches more of my shawl , I ve knit 2 inches on my baby blanket and I've also finished knitting the little girl top and half of the shorts . Still have to add ribbon and buttons to top and block it but this is what it looks like so far . The colour is more a light peppermint shade


----------



## Miss Pam

Swedenme said:


> Progress update I have knitted 3 inches more of my shawl , I ve knit 2 inches on my baby blanket and I've also finished knitting the little girl top and half of the shorts . Still have to add ribbon and buttons to top and block it but this is what it looks like so far . The colour is more a light peppermint shade


You've been busy, Sonja! They look great!


----------



## Swedenme

Miss Pam said:


> You've been busy, Sonja! They look great!


Thank you Pam


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> You've been busy, Sonja! They look great!


I agree!


----------



## britgirl

Looking good, Sonja.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> Progress update I have knitted 3 inches more of my shawl , I ve knit 2 inches on my baby blanket and I've also finished knitting the little girl top and half of the shorts . Still have to add ribbon and buttons to top and block it but this is what it looks like so far . The colour is more a light peppermint shade


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> Don't forget the stop for the wine!


Six American women cycling through wine country - we definitely stopped for wine!


----------



## dogyarns

Ouch, Belle1. That is quite the oops! This pattern is so beautiful, though, that a re-do will be worth it! Glad you got the charts to work, too!


----------



## dogyarns

Those are so sweet!


----------



## MissMelba

Belle1 said:


> And on the doily front, after thinking about it, I decided to reknit the whole thing. There is more than a half of ball of cotton thread left -- so I can make another doily without having to try and recover the yarn from this one. Since, this doily is supposed to be a birthday gift for another knitter, I'd like it to be well done. I'm just not convinced that I can salvage the first one and effectively hide the threads. Ultimately, I think faster to reknit and then frog the first after the birthday.
> 
> I've included a picture of the oops. The doily is made of KnitPicks Curio 100% cotton thread size 10. It is wonderful to work with and I am in love with the colors. This one is called COMFREY. I'd probably called it puce, but it really is gorgeous.


Bummer that the doily cannot be repaired easily. I have a few balls of that Curio (Navy and Charcoal) and am glad to hear that you like it as I have not used it yet.


----------



## MissMelba

What great progress y'all are making! I have not had a chance to pick up my UFO since the other night so still only three rows done.


----------



## eshlemania

Oooo, Julie, what lovely yarn. Love the color. It will make a gorgeous gansey. 



Jane said:


> So I bought myself a kitchen scale - however, it is used for weighing wool. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the latest installment.
> 
> Ooo, Jacki, looking forward to seeing your Madryn.
> 
> 
> 
> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Bev.. your husband swimming a mile is impressive!!! I have never been much of a fish...
> 
> 
> 
> DH's nickname in high school and college was Fish. So when we started dating we were known as Fish and Chips.
> 
> I am all the way up to page 30, gotta run to the next client.  I found a new recipe for all purpose cleaner.  It really is a granite polisher, but it is the bomb when it comes to handprints on the wall. So I use it for everything. 1/4 C cheep vodka, 1 3/4 C water/3 drops of Dr Bonner's Magic Soap.
Click to expand...


----------



## dogyarns

Progress report: The good news - I finished my repeat! The bad news, I miscalculated and I am supposed to do one more 40 round repeat to match the pattern.

Dilemma I: if I do the 40 round repeat, it still will not be large enough for a tablecloth - I would need to do three 40-round repeats for that.

Decision: having already had quite enough of this pattern, thank-you-very-much, with just the few rounds I did to finish this last repeat, I am going to call it a doily and finish it off.

Dilemma II: With one less repeat of the pattern and the smaller size thread, the edging given is going to overwhelm the finished piece. I need to find a narrower edging that will look okay with the pattern. 

Silver lining for the day: I have a ready-made excuse to get out all my lace edgings books and browse guilt-free! WooHoo!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks, Bev! I think it will too!



eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Julie, what lovely yarn. Love the color. It will make a gorgeous gansey.
> 
> DH's nickname in high school and college was Fish. So when we started dating we were known as Fish and Chips.
> 
> I am all the way up to page 30, gotta run to the next client.  I found a new recipe for all purpose cleaner. It really is a granite polisher, but it is the bomb when it comes to handprints on the wall. So I use it for everything. 1/4 C cheep vodka, 1 3/4 C water/3 drops of Dr Bonner's Magic Soap.


What is this last ingredient, anyone?


----------



## britgirl

Looking forward to see it when done. The main thing is that you will have a FO and also have some freed needles for another project.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Progress report: The good news - I finished my repeat! The bad news, I miscalculated and I am supposed to do one more 40 round repeat to match the pattern.
> 
> Dilemma I: if I do the 40 round repeat, it still will not be large enough for a tablecloth - I would need to do three 40-round repeats for that.
> 
> Decision: having already had quite enough of this pattern, thank-you-very-much, with just the few rounds I did to finish this last repeat, I am going to call it a doily and finish it off.
> 
> Dilemma II: With one less repeat of the pattern and the smaller size thread, the edging given is going to overwhelm the finished piece. I need to find a narrower edging that will look okay with the pattern.
> 
> Silver lining for the day: I have a ready-made excuse to get out all my lace edgings books and browse guilt-free! WooHoo!


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Looking forward to see it when done. The main thing is that you will have a FO and also have some freed needles for another project.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me!


----------



## Belle1

Okay ladies and gents -- here are 2 files which are in PDF format (I really, really hope), that combine to make the pattern for the knitted doily that I charted which was originally found on Purple Kitty website. It really isn't a hard pattern to follow, but toward the end, there are so many stitches per repeat that it is hard to chart and have printed on standard paper; so I had to try to "shrink" the charts in a meaningful manner. I've made this doily twice now (and soon to do it again) from these charts so have a reasonably high confidence level. If you want to give them a try and need clarification, you might want to print the original English text from Purple Kitty and use the two together although I hope that won't be necessary. 

I just have to turn my attention to other matters. But I'd like to thank Elizabeth and Melanie for giving me a hand. I finally ended up using PDFCreator which is a free software. It and its companion are feature rich and as such there are a hundred ways to get yourself into trouble. But when I have some more time, I plan on trying to really learn them rather than just using it when in crisis mode.


----------



## Lurker 2

Belle1 said:


> Okay ladies and gents -- here are 2 files which are in PDF format (I really, really hope), that combine to make the pattern for the knitted doily that I charted which was originally found on Purple Kitty website. It really isn't a hard pattern to follow, but toward the end, there are so many stitches per repeat that it is hard to chart and have printed on standard paper; so I had to try to "shrink" the charts in a meaningful manner. I've made this doily twice now (and soon to do it again) from these charts so have a reasonably high confidence level. If you want to give them a try and need clarification, you might want to print the original English text from Purple Kitty and use the two together although I hope that won't be necessary.
> 
> I just have to turn my attention to other matters. But I'd like to thank Elizabeth and Melanie for giving me a hand. I finally ended up using PDFCreator which is a free software. It and its companion are feature rich and as such there are a hundred ways to get yourself into trouble. But when I have some more time, I plan on trying to really learn them rather than just using it when in crisis mode.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

dogyarns said:


> Progress report: The good news - I finished my repeat! The bad news, I miscalculated and I am supposed to do one more 40 round repeat to match the pattern.
> 
> Dilemma I: if I do the 40 round repeat, it still will not be large enough for a tablecloth - I would need to do three 40-round repeats for that.
> 
> Decision: having already had quite enough of this pattern, thank-you-very-much, with just the few rounds I did to finish this last repeat, I am going to call it a doily and finish it off.
> 
> Dilemma II: With one less repeat of the pattern and the smaller size thread, the edging given is going to overwhelm the finished piece. I need to find a narrower edging that will look okay with the pattern.
> 
> Silver lining for the day: I have a ready-made excuse to get out all my lace edgings books and browse guilt-free! WooHoo!


That sounds like a good day to me!!! Have fun! :thumbup:

Sonja, your baby clothes are so cute!

Julie, Dr. Bonner's is a liquid soap that can be purchased through natural/organic food stores/warehouses. They have bars of soap also. I just don't know a whole lot about it.

Congratulations, Belle, on the computer progress!!! Your doily is going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Belle. I will definitely download this and plan on making this sometime, but after I finish Montego. Thanks so much for doing this for us. That really is a beautiful doily.
Sue



Belle1 said:


> Okay ladies and gents -- here are 2 files which are in PDF format (I really, really hope), that combine to make the pattern for the knitted doily that I charted which was originally found on Purple Kitty website. It really isn't a hard pattern to follow, but toward the end, there are so many stitches per repeat that it is hard to chart and have printed on standard paper; so I had to try to "shrink" the charts in a meaningful manner. I've made this doily twice now (and soon to do it again) from these charts so have a reasonably high confidence level. If you want to give them a try and need clarification, you might want to print the original English text from Purple Kitty and use the two together although I hope that won't be necessary.
> 
> I just have to turn my attention to other matters. But I'd like to thank Elizabeth and Melanie for giving me a hand. I finally ended up using PDFCreator which is a free software. It and its companion are feature rich and as such there are a hundred ways to get yourself into trouble. But when I have some more time, I plan on trying to really learn them rather than just using it when in crisis mode.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> That sounds like a good day to me!!! Have fun! :thumbup:
> 
> Sonja, your baby clothes are so cute!
> 
> Julie, Dr. Bonner's is a liquid soap that can be purchased through natural/organic food stores/warehouses. They have bars of soap also. I just don't know a whole lot about it.
> 
> Congratulations, Belle, on the computer progress!!! Your doily is going to be gorgeous!!!


Do I gather it is fairly concentrated?


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Do I gather it is fairly concentrated?


I think so, but Bev would be able to answer that question better when she gets back. I probably know enough to be "dangerous".  Sorry!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I think so, but Bev would be able to answer that question better when she gets back. I probably know enough to be "dangerous".  Sorry!


That is ok, Toni!

t


----------



## MissMelba

dogyarns said:


> Progress report: The good news - I finished my repeat! The bad news, I miscalculated and I am supposed to do one more 40 round repeat to match the pattern.
> 
> Dilemma I: if I do the 40 round repeat, it still will not be large enough for a tablecloth - I would need to do three 40-round repeats for that.
> 
> Decision: having already had quite enough of this pattern, thank-you-very-much, with just the few rounds I did to finish this last repeat, I am going to call it a doily and finish it off.
> 
> Dilemma II: With one less repeat of the pattern and the smaller size thread, the edging given is going to overwhelm the finished piece. I need to find a narrower edging that will look okay with the pattern.
> 
> Silver lining for the day: I have a ready-made excuse to get out all my lace edgings books and browse guilt-free! WooHoo!


Peruse away!!


----------



## vermontmary

Omigod, Jane...I'm so sorry to tromp on your toes...I just got carried away! You are living in a small town, right? And I think you're more integrated into to community than we are! We spend three or four months a year in France --when we can! But we're in Paris, and don't really have friends there unless we import them. We inherited a small apartment, and our son and his wife live there now...they have to squeeze over when we show up! 
I know what you mean about Sunday lunch... A lot of restaurants around us aren't open on Saturday nights either.



jscaplen said:


> Some of these points I had planned for further updates. Do you spend most of your time in Paris? I am noticing some differences even with your experience.
> This one is funny:
> I had a hard time finding a restaurant open at lunch time on Sunday when I had a friend visiting.


----------



## MissMelba

Funny story about my first time in France (first time in a foreign country excepting Canada and the Bahamas which don't really count as foreign to us Americans  ). We got in so late from sightseeing that the only place still open for dinner was McDonalds! LOL My first meal in Paris was a fast food burger.


----------



## eshlemania

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to knit with too- so evenly spun, and the thought of knitting off from a whole cone is so enticing- between me and Alice Starmore, I hope to produce a minor masterpiece.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sue, so sorry for your mistake. No wonder you are going to just knit another one. Something like that I would be fearful that it would just get worse. On the other hand-YAY for the doily charts. Thanks for your hard work and frustration.

Ooo, Sonja, love your little baby set. I love mint green. 

Julie, we get Dr Bonner's magic Soap at the Health food store. It's a liquid soap-it's a liquid castile soap made with organic oils. here's a link. BUT if you have a dish soap you are comfortable using, just use three drops of that.

http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bronners-Organic-Castile-Liquid/dp/B00120VWJ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430943787&sr=8-1&keywords=dr+bronners+magic+soap

Julie, you can order from Amazon or look for it in your local Heath Food stores. But the link to Amazon will at least give you a picture of what you are looking for. Yes, it is concentrated. It is also very runny. I usually put in a bit more than I desire to. 
Looking forward to seeing your finished doily, Elizabeth. 

Now some of my UFO that I finished on our Runnaway. And my All about Love Shawlette.


----------



## tamarque

MissMelba said:


> Funny story about my first time in France (first time in a foreign country excepting Canada and the Bahamas which don't really count as foreign to us Americans  ). We got in so late from sightseeing that the only place still open for dinner was McDonalds! LOL My first meal in Paris was a fast food burger.


Isn't that sad. When in Puerto Rico many years ago, I asked some people for a good local food restaurant and was directed to a Burger King or MacDonalds--even back then!!!! I refused to eat there and got directed to a local version of the same. That trip was a gustatory failure.


----------



## Normaedern

Belle, I am so pleased you have solved your problem. Great news.


----------



## Normaedern

Very sweet outfit, Sonja.


----------



## tamarque

Sonja--great progress. Love the color Mint and it is great for wee ones. Really like that top. I like your decision to end the other project and turn it into a doily. Sounds very practical and more rewarding.

Belle-Such good news that you found a way to work the knitting fonts and pdf files. I, too, have used PDF creator but not with such demands as your pattern created.

Your doily was beautiful and so understand your decision to just begin over again. I would try to create a fix just as a challenge, but like you, would not want to gift it to someone, especially another knitter.

Bev--sounds like a great clearning formula. Would be interested in what kinds of things it will clean. Am always looking for ways to healthfully clean all kinds of crap. Dr. Bronner's is a stand by for me. It is the only body soap and shampoo I use. Love it in Almond scent.

Had such a mishap today; should have stayed home and knit. Was just completing painting stair risers and stringers when I mis-step and knocked 1/2 gallon of white paint down the stairs and onto the oak landing. Forget all the paint that got all over my pants and shoes. I was fit to be tied and couldn't get to the kitchen sink w/o white paint tracking over the oak living room floor. What a disgusting mess. Got upstairs to the bathroom, removed my pants and washed most of the paint off them and the shoes, but getting back down and out was less than successful. Those atari treads are not getting stained now: will coat them with floor/deck enamel. The floor, tho, will need to be scrubbed with a cleaner, sanded and re-poly's. Talk about a day when the s..t hits the fan. It really was my fault as I was in a very anxious state and should not have done any work of consequence till I could regain a more relaxed state. Isn't it always that way, and when will we ever learn. There was a song about that.


----------



## Normaedern

Tanya, that was a terrible mishap. What a mess :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, you have made so many beautiful things. I love them all but the Mandela just grabbed my attention :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Now some of my UFO that I finished on our Runnaway. And my All about Love Shawlette.


Bev, those all look great! Well done on turning them all into FO's.


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that was a terrible mishap. What a mess :thumbdown:


I agree, Tanya! So sorry you had that happen. :thumbdown:


----------



## jscaplen

vermontmary said:


> Omigod, Jane...I'm so sorry to tromp on your toes...


That is very French - marcher sur les pieds...
No problem at all - a different perspective - some similarities some differences.
I have been trying to break things into categories.


> You are living in a small town, right? And I think you're more integrated into to community than we are!


Yes. Michael being in school also made a big difference in our case because we met people & were involved in things within the communities because of that. Also Gerard joined a choir & played golf, I did a drawing course, attended a fitness group & the basket making group...


> But we're in Paris...


City life can be very different.


> A lot of restaurants around us aren't open on Saturday nights either.


So odd, isn't it? Seems totally counterproductive.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...My first meal in Paris was a fast food burger.


We had a similar experience. I thought, how embarrassing to tell people that you arrive in France & your first meal is a Big Mac - well at least it doesn't taste the same.


----------



## eshlemania

Tanya, so sorry about your mishap. That sounds so heart wrenching. So much to be cleaned and/or redone. Man, my heart goes out to you.

So glad to hear about using Dr Bonner's as a shampoo. I have tried many things but just was not pleased. I will be trying Dr Bonners. My recipe for the all purpose cleaner came from on line when I was looking for a natural granite cleaner. I mixed it up and it does polish the granite very nicely. I hate having to cart around multiple bottles of stuff. And I had used similar recipes for all purpose. So, I use it on counter tops, toilets, walls-did a super job at the churches we clean getting off finger prints etc. I use it in showers and tubs with a little extra Dr Bonner's soap in the sponge. Clears out the scum and stuff. Doesn't do anything for the rust though. I have even used it for mirrors, however, it didn't work today very well. I think there was too much Dr Bonners in the mix.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Very sweet outfit, Sonja.


Thank you everybody

Bev all your items are lovely . But I really really like your Mandela the colours are gorgeous

Tanya what a terrible mess . I hope it's all cleaned up ok 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Now some of my UFO that I finished on our Runnaway. And my All about Love Shawlette...


Wow - you've been busy, Bev!
Great work.
That All about Love is very tempting.


----------



## Lurker 2

The local Health Shop is so overpriced I normally avoid it like the plague- might check out the Supermarket. I seem to recall Amazon thinks NZ does not exist, when you get to checkout. Lovely FO's!



eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sue, so sorry for your mistake. No wonder you are going to just knit another one. Something like that I would be fearful that it would just get worse. On the other hand-YAY for the doily charts. Thanks for your hard work and frustration.
> 
> Ooo, Sonja, love your little baby set. I love mint green.
> 
> Julie, we get Dr Bonner's magic Soap at the Health food store. It's a liquid soap-it's a liquid castile soap made with organic oils. here's a link. BUT if you have a dish soap you are comfortable using, just use three drops of that.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bronners-Organic-Castile-Liquid/dp/B00120VWJ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430943787&sr=8-1&keywords=dr+bronners+magic+soap
> 
> Julie, you can order from Amazon or look for it in your local Heath Food stores. But the link to Amazon will at least give you a picture of what you are looking for. Yes, it is concentrated. It is also very runny. I usually put in a bit more than I desire to.
> Looking forward to seeing your finished doily, Elizabeth.
> 
> Now some of my UFO that I finished on our Runnaway. And my All about Love Shawlette.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Had such a mishap today...


Oh, my - sounds like a "sit down & cry" moment.


> my fault as I was in a very anxious state and should not have done any work of consequence ...


True - but sometimes it is what is needed to work out the stress.


----------



## dogyarns

Thanks for letting me test this for you! I have 20 rounds to go and my doily will be done!


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...a picture of the oops...


So sorry for your oops - but the rest of it is gorgeous. I might try some of that cotton.
Glad you resolved the pdf problem.


----------



## dogyarns

Free needles are always a good thing!


----------



## Belle1

Tanya -- Ouch~~~ I hate it when I do something like that particularly when I have no one but myself to blame or get mad at. So, my favorite saying is "Kitty did it." Poor kitty -- blame him/her even when and if I didn't have a cat. Somehow it felt better than say "I did it." Of course, in my circle everyone knows exactly who did it, really. 

Sorry this happened.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Norma. I was very pleased with the colors and how they worked on the Mandala. I always try to plan it out ahead, but sometimes you just need to work the colors as you go. 

Thanks, all for your comments on my FO. I have another I haven't gotten a picture yet. Been feeling a bit overwhelmed this week. . .for no apparent reason. 

Jane, you really should do All About Love. It really is a quick knit and now on my list of quick gift items that really look classy.  Just returning the favor, don't ya' know.


----------



## dogyarns

Wow! You have been so productive! Beautiful!


----------



## sisu

Elizabeth, hope you enjoy browsing all those lace edgings. What fun. I am sure you will find just the perfect one so you can finish up your abandoned piece and turn it into a beautiful doily.

Sonya, your baby outfit is sooo sweet. Sounds like you are making lots of progress on all your other projects as well.

I love your scarf that you are modeling Bev! Very nice accent for lots off outfits! The hat does look very warm and the mandala is such a nice combo of colors and design. 

I use Dr. Bronner soap to bathe the dogs. I use the eucalyptus and it keeps away the fleas and ticks! Will have to try that cleaning formula that Ronie suggested! 

Belle, thank you for getting through all those problems and sharing the pdf pattern with us! Very appreciated and I have it saved as a must do!

Tanya, so sorry that you had all that mess! Yucch! What a pain.

Haven't worked much on my ufo today. I just got notice that I am being sued by the person I crashed into in a car accident 31/2 years ago! I spent a lot of the day on the phone talking to lawyers and insurance companies. Always something.
Anyway, here is a picture of what I am up to so far. I think I will need to put some kind of firmer edging on the neckline- maybe an I-cord.


----------



## eshlemania

Looks great, Caryn.


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> ...I really really like your Mandela the colours are gorgeous ...


Sorry, Bev - I neglected to tell you that I really liked your Madella - great job. Your friend will love it.
I am feeling really pressured - sorry that I can't respond as I would like to everything but what with the visitor & the pool problems & preparing for the Provincial Swim Association AGM, I haven't gotten to touch my Montego or Latis today.
I am going to try to get at least a part of a row done on Montego before I turn in - while I await feedback on the meeting at the town hall this evening - just starting now.


----------



## Miss Pam

sisu said:


> Elizabeth, hope you enjoy browsing all those lace edgings. What fun. I am sure you will find just the perfect one so you can finish up your abandoned piece and turn it into a beautiful doily.
> 
> Sonya, your baby outfit is sooo sweet. Sounds like you are making lots of progress on all your other projects as well.
> 
> I love your scarf that you are modeling Bev! Very nice accent for lots off outfits! The hat does look very warm and the mandala is such a nice combo of colors and design.
> 
> I use Dr. Bronner soap to bathe the dogs. I use the eucalyptus and it keeps away the fleas and ticks! Will have to try that cleaning formula that Ronie suggested!
> 
> Belle, thank you for getting through all those problems and sharing the pdf pattern with us! Very appreciated and I have it saved as a must do!
> 
> Tanya, so sorry that you had all that mess! Yucch! What a pain.
> 
> Haven't worked much on my ufo today. I just got notice that I am being sued by the person I crashed into in a car accident 31/2 years ago! I spent a lot of the day on the phone talking to lawyers and insurance companies. Always something.
> Anyway, here is a picture of what I am up to so far. I think I will need to put some kind of firmer edging on the neckline- maybe an I-cord.


Caryn - so sorry about the lawsuit.  Your UFO is coming along!


----------



## sisu

Thanks Bev. And I guess it was you and not Ronie who came up with that natural cleaning formula.


----------



## dogyarns

sisu said:


> I use Dr. Bronner soap to bathe the dogs. I use the eucalyptus and it keeps away the fleas and ticks!


I will definitely try this on my dog - anything to keep the fleas and ticks off her. Thanks for this tip!


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry about your mishap. That sounds so heart wrenching. So much to be cleaned and/or redone. Man, my heart goes out to you.
> 
> So glad to hear about using Dr Bonner's as a shampoo. I have tried many things but just was not pleased. I will be trying Dr Bonners. My recipe for the all purpose cleaner came from on line when I was looking for a natural granite cleaner. I mixed it up and it does polish the granite very nicely. I hate having to cart around multiple bottles of stuff. And I had used similar recipes for all purpose. So, I use it on counter tops, toilets, walls-did a super job at the churches we clean getting off finger prints etc. I use it in showers and tubs with a little extra Dr Bonner's soap in the sponge. Clears out the scum and stuff. Doesn't do anything for the rust though. I have even used it for mirrors, however, it didn't work today very well. I think there was too much Dr Bonners in the mix.


I knew of all people you would really relate to that paint disaster. I am finally calming down and absorbing responsibility for it happening. That always seems to help erase the sense of helplessness and feeling out of control. Will go back tomorrow with some kind of latex paint remover--lots of it to clean the floors but the stair treads are a disaster. If I were living there they would get stripped and refinished but as a rental on the for sale market, I will have to settle for a solid paint color. Not as nice, but much quicker and cheaper to effect. I once knocked over a paint can on a job after painting about 10 hours straight--another stress situation. Fortunately, we got the paint off that carpet easily. Still remember that and the customer was very forgiving as I recall. I know this sounds really klutzy but it rarely happens. Two spilled cans in over 50 yrs of painting is not that bad. Worse things could have happened.

Thanx for the feedback on using Dr. Bronner's for cleaning. I have been using Safe Solutions for all organic dirt but am running out of my stash and I hate ordering it. There are other enzyme cleaners available like Miracle II which is also works on animal odors. Will try it on other stains and see what it does. I also need a new orbital sander as my old one has lost the screws that hold the pad in place and the holes are stripped, so no repairing. It will help clean up the oak floor.

Dr B's is great for shampoo and body soap. It is a bit drying but I use a nice herbal based conditioner with it that I buy in bulk from the HFS.

Agree about carrying around lots of cleaning bottles especially ones that are toxic. Really unhealthy to be working with them for any length of time but you make your living that way, so lots to avoid. I am sure you use vinegar, too.

BTW, who is into astrology here? There must be something overhead that is raining down disasters and frustration. We need some shamanic work to shift energy here.


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> Progress update ...


Great going, Sonya!
I feel like I have a part to play in all of these projects that are getting a new live - egocentric or what?!


----------



## sisu

jscaplen said:


> Sorry, Bev - I neglected to tell you that I really liked your Madella - great job. your friend will love it.
> I am feeling really pressured - sorry that I can't respond as I would like to everything but what with the visitor & the pool problems & preparing for the Provincial Swim Association AGM, I haven't gotten to touch my Montego or Latis today.
> I am going to try to get at least a part of a row done on Montego before I turn in - while I await feedback n the meeting at the town hall this evening - just starting now.


Sometimes it is just impossible to respond to everything when you have so much on your plate. Hope the meeting goes your way!


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> ...here is a picture of what I am up to so far...


Looking good - that simple touch of lace on the shoulders is very tasteful
Sorry about the lawsuit.


----------



## sisu

Miss Pam said:


> Caryn - so sorry about the lawsuit.  Your UFO is coming along!


Thanks Pam.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> True - but sometimes it is what is needed to work out the stress.


many times that is true, but couldn't make it work for me today. turning soil in the garden would have been the ticket--a mindless way to expend lots of excess energy.


----------



## eshlemania

No reason to be sorry-Caryn and Jane. 

So sorry, Caryn, about the law suit. What a way to eat up a day. Not near as much fun as spending the day on Lace Party.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Caryn - so sorry about the lawsuit.  Your UFO is coming along!


ditto


----------



## sisu

jscaplen said:


> Looking good - that simple touch of lace on the shoulders is very tasteful
> Sorry about the lawsuit.


Thanks Jane. I think that is what attached me to the pattern in the first place

The lawsuit is scary just because it is for a lot of money! I just am hopeful that my insurance company will take care of it. When I hear back from them I will feel a lot better, I hope.


----------



## tamarque

Norma/Caryn/Pam/Belle--thanks for the sympathy. I stood there with paint running down the stairs over my feet for several moments not being able to take it in. It was like the shock of my godson suddenly passing this week. To tell the truth, I think there was a connection between that shock and loss and what happened today. Much easier to discharge the energy over this physical mishap than the loss of someone I cared for. It is understandable how the paint spilled and blame can be assigned. Not so with his death. Will have to meditate on this I think and try to work it thru. Dan's death was too overwhelming to take in, and still is.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just thought I would mention I think you are all talking of _Mandala's_: Mandela surely is Nelson Mandela the South African hero and first black President.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sue, so sorry for your mistake. No wonder you are going to just knit another one. Something like that I would be fearful that it would just get worse. On the other hand-YAY for the doily charts. Thanks for your hard work and frustration.
> 
> Ooo, Sonja, love your little baby set. I love mint green.
> 
> Julie, we get Dr Bonner's magic Soap at the Health food store. It's a liquid soap-it's a liquid castile soap made with organic oils. here's a link. BUT if you have a dish soap you are comfortable using, just use three drops of that.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bronners-Organic-Castile-Liquid/dp/B00120VWJ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430943787&sr=8-1&keywords=dr+bronners+magic+soap
> 
> Julie, you can order from Amazon or look for it in your local Heath Food stores. But the link to Amazon will at least give you a picture of what you are looking for. Yes, it is concentrated. It is also very runny. I usually put in a bit more than I desire to.
> Looking forward to seeing your finished doily, Elizabeth.
> 
> Now some of my UFO that I finished on our Runnaway. And my All about Love Shawlette.


Bev--great projects. Did not see them when you posted and would not have gone back if someone else hadn't mentioned the pics. That All About Love wee shawl is appealing for a quick project and gift. So many people like warm neck wraps with a bit of pizzaz.


----------



## tamarque

sisu said:


> Thanks Jane. I think that is what attached me to the pattern in the first place
> 
> The lawsuit is scary just because it is for a lot of money! I just am hopeful that my insurance company will take care of it. When I hear back from them I will feel a lot better, I hope.


Sounds a bit bizarre that these people waited 3 1/2 yrs to bring an action. Isn't there a statute of limitations on these things? There was no indication they were pursuing any legal claims against your liability policy? The insurance companies should handle it and haggle out whatever settlement there is. Hope it is not draining on you.


----------



## Swedenme

jscaplen said:


> Great going, Sonya!
> I feel like I have a part to play in all of these projects that are getting a new live - egocentric or what?!


You definitely did for me both shawl and blanket were just laid there , not going anywhere and now I'm about halfway through the shawl and the main part of the blanket . I'm hoping to have at least the shawl and baby outfit finished so thank you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention I think you are all talking of _Mandala's_: Mandela surely is Nelson Mandela the South African hero and first black President.


I did wonder about the spelling but just thought that was what it was called . It is beautiful no matter what it's called 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I did wonder about the spelling but just thought that was what it was called . It is beautiful no matter what it's called
> Sonja


Sorry just being a bit pedantic!


----------



## KittyChris

Julie, I don't think I mentioned earlier how much I like that wool you got for the new gansey. Very nice. 

Bev, lovely FOs, they are beautiful. And I see you got all you hairs cut.  

Caryn, that is going to be a stunning top when complete. Keep up the good work. And try not to worry too much . . . Good thing we are knitters. It is very soothing and meditative. 

Tanya, I really feel so bad for you and your incident. It is so strange when we get out of sorts for some reason. Like there was a warp in the space-time continuum. 

Jane, I do hope things work out for you and the swim team. 

Mel, thanks for telling me about Dolly. I didn't know that.


----------



## KittyChris

Oh I forgot to say that spring is definitely in full force now over here. Finally! The redbuds along the highway are blooming, and the Wood Thrush and Baltimore Orioles are back. I better put out the hummingbird feeder, as I am sure they are around the corner.


----------



## sisu

tamarque said:


> Sounds a bit bizarre that these people waited 3 1/2 yrs to bring an action. Isn't there a statute of limitations on these things? There was no indication they were pursuing any legal claims against your liability policy? The insurance companies should handle it and haggle out whatever settlement there is. Hope it is not draining on you.


There is a statute of limitations - it is 4 years in FL. There were no claims til now. So it was a bit of a shock when the sheriff came to the door!


----------



## sisu

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, that is going to be a stunning top when complete. Keep up the good work. And try not to worry too much . . . Good thing we are knitters. It is very soothing and meditative.


Thanks Chris. Knitting does help to soothe.
Glad to hear you are finally getting to enjoy spring!


----------



## eshlemania

Man, they sent the sheriff. Shouldn't they have contacted your insurance company? I bet it was a shock. So sorry again.

Thanks, Tanya and Chris. Tanya you were in the midst of crisis mode. No problem.

And yes, Chris, I cut allllll my hairs.  It is quite short and seems to be a shock to most people. I like it and love the fact that there is not much to do with it. I have a teeny curling iron and curl the front and sides. Takes 5 whole minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks, Chris! It is my cousin Jean's choice- nice to be working with something completely different.



KittyChris said:


> Julie, I don't think I mentioned earlier how much I like that wool you got for the new gansey. Very nice.
> 
> Bev, lovely FOs, they are beautiful. And I see you got all you hairs cut.
> 
> Caryn, that is going to be a stunning top when complete. Keep up the good work. And try not to worry too much . . . Good thing we are knitters. It is very soothing and meditative.
> 
> Tanya, I really feel so bad for you and your incident. It is so strange when we get out of sorts for some reason. Like there was a warp in the space-time continuum.
> 
> Jane, I do hope things work out for you and the swim team.
> 
> Mel, thanks for telling me about Dolly. I didn't know that.


----------



## Lurker 2

sisu said:


> There is a statute of limitations - it is 4 years in FL. There were no claims til now. So it was a bit of a shock when the sheriff came to the door!


I bet it was- hoping your lawyer can sort it out to your benefit.


----------



## Ronie

Belle that is great!! I have it down loaded and will be making this soon!! I'm so glad you were able to find a software program that works for you  

Bev those are great!!!! I love the pretty colors in the first one!! Love the new hair cut too!!  the Seamans hate looks great and warm! I can't believe you also got the shawl and the Mandela finished!! I love the Mandela it turned out great!


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Now some of my UFO that I finished on our Runnaway. And my All about Love Shawlette.


Beautiful, Bev!!! You were a busy girl!


----------



## Ronie

I meant to mention that I think your baby outfit is very sweet Sonja!!! 

Dogyarns I would end it where it would look right and call it good too... It's only going to get worse if you continue on when really really really wanting to be done!!!  I am sure that what ever edging you put on it that it will look fine.. 

Oh no!!! Tanya that is terrible.. I hope you can get it cleaned up.. you might need some of Bev's cleaner !! 
We don't have that brand here but we have Myers? something like that and it is a natural cleaner that everyone is raving about.. it has a very vintage or plane packaging to it.. and kind of looks like something you would find back in the 40's .. I have not used it yet.. but I am getting ready to pull the tile out of my bathroom and get a tub surround!! that tile is a bear to keep clean.. 4" white tiles in the shower.. looks beautiful but takes way too much daily work to keep them clean..


----------



## TLL

Caryn, I am so sorry to hear about your lawsuit.

Jane, I sure hope things clear up for the swim team.

Maybe, we all need to take a *BIG* step backward and take a *DEEP* breath and relax before jumping back in to solve our perspective dilemmas. Or do like my daughter did yesterday, go workout, then get back at. That seemed to help her.


----------



## Ronie

Tanya I have days like that!! where I feel like if I just think about something it will fall on the floor.. Those are days when staying in bed all day should be mandatory! 

Caryn what a horrible shock and scary thing.. I hope someone will get to the end of it!! 
I went a good 6 or 7 months with out a drivers license and didn't know about it until we had to do something.. which I don't remember right now.. but the whole thing was over some guy who hit me!! and I went straight to my insurance Co and so when I found out about my license I called them and it got straightened out.. I told them they should of never paid the guy because his car wasn't damaged..mine was! they knew that from my report though.. she said it was easier to pay.. 

So frustrating.. I agree that waiting so long before you were notified seems strange.. I just hope it all gets resolved quickly and in your favor!!


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks Ronie and Toni. I am glad to have them done. There is such a feeling of accomplishment to finish those things that have been setting around. I started the Mandala on Sat??? It really didn't take all that long. And once I got the stitches for a row, I didn't need the pattern, just worked the row. So I took it with me everywhere I went> 

Here's my last FO. It's the prismatic scarf pattern in a short scarf with the pattern for around the bottom of the hat. I just downloaded a hat pattern with a similar construction for the decrease in the crown of the hat. The yarn is Manos Maxima, which is quite yummy and soft. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-prismatic-scarf


----------



## britgirl

Sorry about the lawsuit, Caryn. Hope all will turn out well.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Those look good, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks Ronie and Toni. I am glad to have them done. There is such a feeling of accomplishment to finish those things that have been setting around. I started the Mandala on Sat??? It really didn't take all that long. And once I got the stitches for a row, I didn't need the pattern, just worked the row. So I took it with me everywhere I went>
> 
> Here's my last FO. It's the prismatic scarf pattern in a short scarf with the pattern for around the bottom of the hat. I just downloaded a hat pattern with a similar construction for the decrease in the crown of the hat. The yarn is Manos Maxima, which is quite yummy and soft.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-prismatic-scarf


----------



## britgirl

My, you have been busy. All those FOs look good.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sue, so sorry for your mistake. No wonder you are going to just knit another one. Something like that I would be fearful that it would just get worse. On the other hand-YAY for the doily charts. Thanks for your hard work and frustration.
> 
> Ooo, Sonja, love your little baby set. I love mint green.
> 
> Julie, we get Dr Bonner's magic Soap at the Health food store. It's a liquid soap-it's a liquid castile soap made with organic oils. here's a link. BUT if you have a dish soap you are comfortable using, just use three drops of that.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bronners-Organic-Castile-Liquid/dp/B00120VWJ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430943787&sr=8-1&keywords=dr+bronners+magic+soap
> 
> Julie, you can order from Amazon or look for it in your local Heath Food stores. But the link to Amazon will at least give you a picture of what you are looking for. Yes, it is concentrated. It is also very runny. I usually put in a bit more than I desire to.
> Looking forward to seeing your finished doily, Elizabeth.
> 
> Now some of my UFO that I finished on our Runnaway. And my All about Love Shawlette.


----------



## britgirl

These look good too.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks Ronie and Toni. I am glad to have them done. There is such a feeling of accomplishment to finish those things that have been setting around. I started the Mandala on Sat??? It really didn't take all that long. And once I got the stitches for a row, I didn't need the pattern, just worked the row. So I took it with me everywhere I went>
> 
> Here's my last FO. It's the prismatic scarf pattern in a short scarf with the pattern for around the bottom of the hat. I just downloaded a hat pattern with a similar construction for the decrease in the crown of the hat. The yarn is Manos Maxima, which is quite yummy and soft.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-prismatic-scarf


----------



## britgirl

I just finished my Latis. I goofed by doing additional increases (my fault for not reading the pattern carefully), but just continued on on and made sure I did additional decreases at the other end. Consequently my mesh sectionis not as deep as pattern calls for. Now I have to block it as well as Madryn.

I have been working on the latest Spring Fling clue, so I am going to spend the rest of the evening between that and Montego.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Tanya, sorry about your paint mishap.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Caryn, that is looking good. Or maybe you could crochet an edging.

Sue


sisu said:


> Anyway, here is a picture of what I am up to so far. I think I will need to put some kind of firmer edging on the neckline- maybe an I-cord.


----------



## britgirl

Sorry about all the pool problems. Hope you managed to at least get a little done on Montego. I am going to divide the rest of the evening between that and Spring Fling. At least Latis is finished.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Sorry, Bev - I neglected to tell you that I really liked your Madella - great job. Your friend will love it.
> I am feeling really pressured - sorry that I can't respond as I would like to everything but what with the visitor & the pool problems & preparing for the Provincial Swim Association AGM, I haven't gotten to touch my Montego or Latis today.
> I am going to try to get at least a part of a row done on Montego before I turn in - while I await feedback on the meeting at the town hall this evening - just starting now.


----------



## Miss Pam

Swedenme said:


> You definitely did for me both shawl and blanket were just laid there , not going anywhere and now I'm about halfway through the shawl and the main part of the blanket . I'm hoping to have at least the shawl and baby outfit finished so thank you
> Sonja


I agree with Sonja - this is s great way to get to work on UFOs.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Latis. I goofed by doing additional increases (my fault for not reading the pattern carefully), but just continued on on and made sure I did additional decreases at the other end. Consequently my mesh sectionis not as deep as pattern calls for. Now I have to block it as well as Madryn.
> 
> I have been working on the latest Spring Fling clue, so I am going to spend the rest of the evening between that and Montego.
> 
> Sue


I think your Latis looks good, Sue. I made it through clue 4 of my Spring Fling this afternoon. Here's a progress photo. Going to work on my Foolish Heart MKAL tonight. Will be away from home tomorrow anf Friday visiting my parents, so will take socks I'm working on for DS along with me.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Sue. I think your latis looks great!

Pam, lovely start. Are those beads I see or nupps?

Working on my sock.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Pam. Your SF is looking good. I really love the pattern. I am working on my Montego at present but may do a row or two on SF again this evening. I really want to keep on top of it. Hope you enjoy your visit with your parents.
Sue.


Miss Pam said:


> I think your Latis looks good, Sue. I made it through clue 4 of my Spring Fling this afternoon. Here's a progress photo. Going to work on my Foolish Heart MKAL tonight. Will be away from home tomorrow anf Friday visiting my parents, so will take socks I'm working on for DS along with me.


----------



## Ronie

Caryn the top you are working on looks really nice.. I am sure you will get the neck edge worked out!!

Bev that looks really great in that yarn!! I love the variegates but have a hard time finding something they look good in 

YAY Sue.. I think it turned out just fine!! it is such a pretty thing.. 

Pam that is coming along really nice!! I love that pattern! I can't wait to see how it progresses


----------



## tamarque

Belle1 said:


> Okay ladies and gents -- here are 2 files which are in PDF format (I really, really hope), that combine to make the pattern for the knitted doily that I charted which was originally found on Purple Kitty website. It really isn't a hard pattern to follow, but toward the end, there are so many stitches per repeat that it is hard to chart and have printed on standard paper; so I had to try to "shrink" the charts in a meaningful manner. I've made this doily twice now (and soon to do it again) from these charts so have a reasonably high confidence level. If you want to give them a try and need clarification, you might want to print the original English text from Purple Kitty and use the two together although I hope that won't be necessary.
> 
> I just have to turn my attention to other matters. But I'd like to thank Elizabeth and Melanie for giving me a hand. I finally ended up using PDFCreator which is a free software. It and its companion are feature rich and as such there are a hundred ways to get yourself into trouble. But when I have some more time, I plan on trying to really learn them rather than just using it when in crisis mode.


Just got to open your doily downloads. Great job Belle. Much thanx for doing this. Really need to learn how to work with the fonts, too, but they elude my tech deprived brain.


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie,
That's what I like about the prismatic pattern. It takes the variegated yarns, spreads out the colors and does not let the color pool. Someday I want to make a baby blanket out of it.


----------



## MissMelba

You are very welcome Belle, any time you want a file tester  I have already printed your pattern.

So sorry to hear about the lawsuit Caryn, hope it gets resolved soon. On the good side your top is going to look great in that soft white.

Sue, great knitting as always 

Pam, thanks for the progress photo, really pretty pattern. And are those tone on tone beads? Nice choice.

Have had a few paint mishaps but never lost a can down a flight of stairs. I can imagine how frustrating that would be.

I know I am missing someone's WIP / UFO  I must take better notes. Thanks to all for posting, y'all are an inspiration!  

I finished clue 3 of the sock tonight. Off to the final clue tomorrow. Then I get to make the second sock!


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue. I think your latis looks great!
> 
> Pam, lovely start. Are those beads I see or nupps?
> 
> Working on my sock.


Thanks, Bev. Those are beads. They blend well. ;-)


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Pam. Your SF is looking good. I really love the pattern. I am working on my Montego at present but may do a row or two on SF again this evening. I really want to keep on top of it. Hope you enjoy your visit with your parents.
> Sue.


Thanks, Sue. It's a fun pattern. I'm going to do a few rows of my FH tonight. Just beginning clue 4 where the beads begin. Will be good to work on my socks while visiting and make some progress there, too. 

My parents are 83 and definitely slowing down. My mom has some health issues which have really slowed her down. It's good to visit for an overnight stay and see how they are getting on. I'm always sad when I get home after seeing them aging. It's a fact of life and I accept that and feel lucky to still have them in my life. My DH's parents are both gone.


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> Pam that is coming along really nice!! I love that pattern! I can't wait to see how it progresses


Thanks, Ronie. I'm looking forward to seeing how it progresses, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> Pam, thanks for the progress photo, really pretty pattern. And are those tone on tone beads? Nice choice.


Thanks, Melanie. Yes, they are tone on tone. I'm amazed at how well they match! 

Glad you're making progress on your sock. Looking forward to seeing it. I hope to get that pattern knitted, too, one of these days.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Thanks Ronie and Toni. I am glad to have them done. There is such a feeling of accomplishment to finish those things that have been setting around. I started the Mandala on Sat??? It really didn't take all that long. And once I got the stitches for a row, I didn't need the pattern, just worked the row. So I took it with me everywhere I went>
> 
> Here's my last FO. It's the prismatic scarf pattern in a short scarf with the pattern for around the bottom of the hat. I just downloaded a hat pattern with a similar construction for the decrease in the crown of the hat. The yarn is Manos Maxima, which is quite yummy and soft.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-prismatic-scarf


Really like those two, Bev. I have the pattern saved in my library.


----------



## Ronie

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Sue. It's a fun pattern. I'm going to do a few rows of my FH tonight. Just beginning clue 4 where the beads begin. Will be good to work on my socks while visiting and make some progress there, too.
> 
> My parents are 83 and definitely slowing down. My mom has some health issues which have really slowed her down. It's good to visit for an overnight stay and see how they are getting on. I'm always sad when I get home after seeing them aging. It's a fact of life and I accept that and feel lucky to still have them in my life. My DH's parents are both gone.


You are lucky to still be able to visit and see each other.. I am sure you make them very happy when you are able to spend some time with them!!  have a nice time!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Belle1 said:


> Okay ladies and gents -- here are 2 files which are in PDF format (I really, really hope), that combine to make the pattern for the knitted doily that I charted which was originally found on Purple Kitty website. It really isn't a hard pattern to follow, but toward the end, there are so many stitches per repeat that it is hard to chart and have printed on standard paper; so I had to try to "shrink" the charts in a meaningful manner. I've made this doily twice now (and soon to do it again) from these charts so have a reasonably high confidence level. If you want to give them a try and need clarification, you might want to print the original English text from Purple Kitty and use the two together although I hope that won't be necessary.
> 
> I just have to turn my attention to other matters. But I'd like to thank Elizabeth and Melanie for giving me a hand. I finally ended up using PDFCreator which is a free software. It and its companion are feature rich and as such there are a hundred ways to get yourself into trouble. But when I have some more time, I plan on trying to really learn them rather than just using it when in crisis mode.


Belle, so glad you got this to work. It's beautiful. Thanks for the pattern. I've downloaded it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> You are lucky to still be able to visit and see each other.. I am sure you make them very happy when you are able to spend some time with them!!  have a nice time!!


Thanks, Ronie. I know and I'm really glad I can and they're happy to have me come and stay over. I try to do it about once a month.


----------



## tamarque

trying to get focused here:

Pam--your Spring Fling is coming along beautifully. The stitch definition and pattern details are so distinct.

Chris--There is definitely a need to do some energy shifting.

Caryn--your top looks interesting. I am liking tops that have lace detail around the shoulders, down the sides, etc. Gives them a nice airy feeling with a bit of unusual detail. Lots of options for the the neck edge. What is the rest of the top like? Did I miss the pattern?

Ronie--I know that line of Meyers products but have never tried them. They do get sold around here. May look into them. The paint will be soft enough tomorrow that something like Goo Gone will loosen it up and a scraper will bet up the large drips that I missed today. A new orbital sander will also help on the floor which will then need some stain and poly. It is just a mess.

Toni--yes, the negative energy needs discharging. That is what turning the garden soil would have done for me today but needed to work on this house--so far behind schedule with it. So that is what happens when we don't attend our inner needs.

Sue--your latis came out uniquely. It is like lattice and I think will look good when wrapped on you.

Bev--that Prismatic has great texture. It is bold enough that it handles variegated yarn very well. You did good pairing that yarn and pattern. Your haircut will be great in summer. Cool and no fussing. Looks good on you, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> trying to get focused here:
> 
> Pam--your Spring Fling is coming along beautifully. The stitch definition and pattern details are so distinct.


Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## kaixixang

eshlemania --> Add a little baking soda for scrubbing power? I know straight baking powder will remove coffee stains from a cup.

tamarque --> Not to worry too much...but wasn't there a full moon on Sunday? I know even ER centers in hospitals dread the 2 or 3 times a month that this occurs!


----------



## Normaedern

Caryn, your top is looking good. But, sued after 31/2years....... I can't believe it.


----------



## Normaedern

Your scarf look lovely, Bev. They are a bit "different". Great!!!


----------



## Normaedern

Sue, that sounds like a whirlwind of knitting! Your Latis is very elegant :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's my last FO...


Looks great, Bev 
That scarf pattern works well with the variegated yarn. Thanks for the link.
Interesting display stand.


----------



## Normaedern

Pam, Spring Fling is looking great. After various mishaps like stitches shooting off needles I am just starting Clue 3. I was going to do the large but have downsized to the medium. I couldn't face all those stitches AGAIN.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Latis. ...


Way to go, Sue!

As for the mesh part with the extra stitches, couldn't you have continued on in that section with the same sequence - adding more mesh until you used up the extra stitches?
I think that it might be nicer with the wider sides - less spindly towards the ends.
Do you think that it could be easily customized by adding increase repeats?

I didn't get to do my quota on Latis last night - first time since I started it - or Montego - just half a row.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> ... I made it through clue 4 of my Spring Fling ...


Looking marvelous!!


----------



## jscaplen

*OddsnEnds*
*Store & hours:* As Mary mentioned, store hours can be erratic. Some places are closed on Mondays - or Monday mornings & a lot of places are closed for lunch but they might be open until 7:30 in the evening whereas at home most places close at 5 (except malls of course.) 
They take lunch seriously - usually 1 1/2 hours & they have their glass of wine, of course - & more. Even at school, the teachers have a bottle of wine at their table. Michael said that on Saint-Patricks Day they had Guinness - the teachers, not the students.
 and yes, you might discover that the restaurant that you wanted to dine at is closed for lunch.

There are local markets all over the place - even small communities have a market day, where you can buy all kinds of fresh produce, meats, seafood, cheeses, bread, spices, honey, candy,  In some cases, the market is more elaborate & there might be clothes, shoes, who knows what! On Sunday morning, supermarkets are allowed to be open - because a lot of people still buy their daily provisions instead of stocking up. Every Sunday morning at the supermarket in Saint-Porchaire, there is a stand in the parking lot, where you can buy oysters.

*Holidays:* I forgot to mention when talking abut school that they have frequent holidays. They attend school for about 7 weeks & then they have 2 weeks off - i.e in the fall, for Christmas, in the winter & in the spring. A very large percentage of families take a week & go somewhere. There are gites all over the place: houses, cabins, apartments that people rent a week at a time, from Saturday to Saturday. These are self-contained lodgings with cooking facilities & whatever equipment is needed - just like home. The highways are packed during holidays. In order to avoid too high a volume of traffic on the roads at the one time, the country is divided into 3 regions with staggered holidays so that there are only one or two groups on holiday at a time.

*Travelling:* In the rural areas, narrow roads meander all over the place & everyone zips along at high speeds. When you encounter another car coming the other way, both cars pull over & drive on the shoulder - what there is of one - often without any reduction in speed.

On these roads, whenever there is an intersection, there is a post - white with a red band near the top. It is placed to the right as you approach it, indicating that you have to give right of way to a car coming off this road. 
So the car on the right gets priority except in the rond points - although I was told that originally the same rule was applied but it created real snarls. These are called roundabouts by the British & I have heard the term rotary used home. I love these! More than once weve come upon one & we arent sure which turn off we should take - so we just just take another loop around until we see one that we like.

Heres one that I love: you approach the rond point & there are 4 spokes coming off it with signs indicating where the roads lead & one of them says Toutes Directions - All Directions. Well, if that road leads to all directions where do the others go & where did you just come from?!

*ETA:* Forgot - Along the highway, they have posted signs indicating when there is a radar/camera up ahead. So people slow down until they pass the radar & then speed up again on the other side. If you plan your trip using the Michelin site, it will indicate all of the radar points on the route. On the fast roads, you can go 130km/h - faster than I want to be moving - but at least it isnt the Autobahn.


----------



## jscaplen

A few patterns to keep you busy...

Mediterranea by MARIA ZILAKOU 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mediterranea

Celtic Myths by Asita Krebs 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-myths

Wellen Tuch by Asita Krebs 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wellen-tuch


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Pam, Spring Fling is looking great. After various mishaps like stitches shooting off needles I am just starting Clue 3. I was going to do the large but have downsized to the medium. I couldn't face all those stitches AGAIN.


Very understandable.


----------



## eshlemania

Pam, that is really great that you can spend time with your parents each month. I am sure they look forward to your coming.

Thanks, Pam. The pattern is an easy repeat and can be used in multiple situations. I love it too.

Well, Belle, I got your download and went to print it out and. . .I ran out of ink.  This is what happens when I print off too many patterns. I'm a hands on gal. I hate to leave a pattern on my computer. 

Thanks, Tanya, and all for comments on my hair. It really is so different from what I had before most people don't say anything.  When I was younger, it would have devastated me. But I am now fully grown up (HA!), so I just walk around with a smile on my face, cause I love it. There is a certain amount of freedom in that.  Thanks also for the kind comments on the prismatic set. 

Kaixixang, thanks for the suggestion on baking powder. I have a little shaker bottle of it that I take with me to use as needed. However, it does not touch rust. I just found a recipe on line for hard water stains that I am going to modify with Dr Bonners and see how that works.
1/2 bottle of white vinegar
1/4C lemon juice
fill rest of bottle with dish soap-Dr Bonners(I use 2 C spray bottles)
Shake, spray on, let sit for 30 min.
I will let you all know how that works. 

THanks, Norma and Jane. Jane, it was late and everyone was too busy to take pictures.  Sometimes we knitters just have to make do.  Feel free to use my idea. :lol: 

Norma, so sorry about those flying stitches. We have all had them on occasion.

Jane, I am enjoying your narrative on France. It's a lovely insight into the country. I especially like the road signs. How interesting to take a country drive there. We have roundabouts here. They put them in next to a major factory on the edge of town to handle the changing shifts. We thought it was a little uppity for a little town, but they do the job quite nicely. Lovely links as always. :wink:


----------



## britgirl

Thanks for these. There are just too many beautiful patterns out there.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A few patterns to keep you busy...
> 
> Mediterranea by MARIA ZILAKOU
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mediterranea
> 
> Celtic Myths by Asita Krebs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-myths
> 
> Wellen Tuch by Asita Krebs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wellen-tuch


----------



## TLL

Flying stitches? Sometimes they do have a life of their own, don't they?

Beautiful projects, completed and in-progress. 

Thanks for the tour, Jane. It is always so interesting to learn about a new place. We have some roundabouts near here. Like Bev, I thought they were a little snooty for a rural community, but people like them. FYI: We just learned that the county we live in is the only one in Minnesota without a stop light. They took them out to put in the roundabouts.


----------



## britgirl

I think I figured it was going to be awfully long if I just continued on. There probably is a way by adjusting the increases, rather than keeping the same, but I didn't want to get into that, so this is how it is.

Suequote=jscaplen]Way to go, Sue!

As for the mesh part with the extra stitches, couldn't you have continued on in that section with the same sequence - adding more mesh until you used up the extra stitches?
I think that it might be nicer with the wider sides - less spindly towards the ends.
Do you think that it could be easily customized by adding increase repeats?

I didn't get to do my quota on Latis last night - first time since I started it - or Montego - just half a row.[/quote]


----------



## dogyarns

Everyone sure has been busy! What great FOs are coming from this wee bit of time!

Jane, thanks for adding even more patterns to my overburdened queue. 

Progress report: I must be overthinking this edging. Looked at a ton of edgings last night and didn't like any of them. I may just do a simple something and call it good.

Only have about 12 rounds to go on the doily. I am so loving it!


----------



## MissMelba

Flying stitches? Yep, did that on the sock. I am working with 5 dpn's. I pulled the wrong needle, not the empty one. Aargh! And of course the wrong needle was one with pattern stitches on it, not SS.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania........
Well said:


> My water is very hard and mineral deposits can really build up. Have used plain white vinegar which works quite well. I put it on generously and if it is on a surface that runs, cover it with a saturated sponge or scrubby or rag to keep it there and damp.
> Also keep old toothbrushes on hand to scrub into those fine seams at the bottom of the faucet escutcheons and other seams.
> 
> Rust? am still looking for a solution myself that is non-toxic.


----------



## tamarque

MissMelba said:


> Flying stitches? Yep, did that on the sock. I am working with 5 dpn's. I pulled the wrong needle, not the empty one. Aargh! And of course the wrong needle was one with pattern stitches on it, not SS.


I often find my best learning comes from these nasty mistakes as I have to really pay attention to the pattern and how the stitches are working on the needles. Always feel better if I learn something new.


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Pam, Spring Fling is looking great. After various mishaps like stitches shooting off needles I am just starting Clue 3. I was going to do the large but have downsized to the medium. I couldn't face all those stitches AGAIN.


Thank you, Norma. Glad you're back on track. That must have been really frustrating!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Looking marvelous!!


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> A few patterns to keep you busy...
> 
> Mediterranea by MARIA ZILAKOU
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mediterranea
> 
> Celtic Myths by Asita Krebs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-myths
> 
> Wellen Tuch by Asita Krebs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wellen-tuch


More great patterns saved in my library!  Thank you!


----------



## britgirl

Jane, think I finally figured that one out. The Toutes Directions sign was only for trucks over a certain weight.

Loved the intersection with all those signs. I guess every Tom. Dick and Harry wanted one.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Heres one that I love: you approach the rond point & there are 4 spokes coming off it with signs indicating where the roads lead & one of them says Toutes Directions - All Directions. Well, if that road leads to all directions where do the others go & where did you just come from?


----------



## MissMelba

britgirl said:


> Heres one that I love: you approach the rond point & there are 4 spokes coming off it with signs indicating where the roads lead & one of them says Toutes Directions - All Directions. Well, if that road leads to all directions where do the others go & where did you just come from?


Rome


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> *OddsnEnds*
> *Store & hours:* As Mary mentioned, store hours can be erratic. Some places are closed on Mondays - or Monday mornings & a lot of places are closed for lunch but they might be open until 7:30 in the evening whereas at home most places close at 5 (except malls of course.)
> They take lunch seriously - usually 1 1/2 hours & they have their glass of wine, of course - & more. Even at school, the teachers have a bottle of wine at their table. Michael said that on Saint-Patricks Day they had Guinness - the teachers, not the students.
> and yes, you might discover that the restaurant that you wanted to dine at is closed for lunch.
> 
> There are local markets all over the place - even small communities have a market day, where you can buy all kinds of fresh produce, meats, seafood, cheeses, bread, spices, honey, candy,  In some cases, the market is more elaborate & there might be clothes, shoes, who knows what! On Sunday morning, supermarkets are allowed to be open - because a lot of people still buy their daily provisions instead of stocking up. Every Sunday morning at the supermarket in Saint-Porchaire, there is a stand in the parking lot, where you can buy oysters.
> 
> *Holidays:* I forgot to mention when talking abut school that they have frequent holidays. They attend school for about 7 weeks & then they have 2 weeks off - i.e in the fall, for Christmas, in the winter & in the spring. A very large percentage of families take a week & go somewhere. There are gites all over the place: houses, cabins, apartments that people rent a week at a time, from Saturday to Saturday. These are self-contained lodgings with cooking facilities & whatever equipment is needed - just like home. The highways are packed during holidays. In order to avoid too high a volume of traffic on the roads at the one time, the country is divided into 3 regions with staggered holidays so that there are only one or two groups on holiday at a time.
> 
> *Travelling:* In the rural areas, narrow roads meander all over the place & everyone zips along at high speeds. When you encounter another car coming the other way, both cars pull over & drive on the shoulder - what there is of one - often without any reduction in speed.
> 
> On these roads, whenever there is an intersection, there is a post - white with a red band near the top. It is placed to the right as you approach it, indicating that you have to give right of way to a car coming off this road.
> So the car on the right gets priority except in the rond points - although I was told that originally the same rule was applied but it created real snarls. These are called roundabouts by the British & I have heard the term rotary used home. I love these! More than once weve come upon one & we arent sure which turn off we should take - so we just just take another loop around until we see one that we like.
> 
> Heres one that I love: you approach the rond point & there are 4 spokes coming off it with signs indicating where the roads lead & one of them says Toutes Directions - All Directions. Well, if that road leads to all directions where do the others go & where did you just come from?!
> 
> *ETA:* Forgot - Along the highway, they have posted signs indicating when there is a radar/camera up ahead. So people slow down until they pass the radar & then speed up again on the other side. If you plan your trip using the Michelin site, it will indicate all of the radar points on the route. On the fast roads, you can go 130km/h - faster than I want to be moving - but at least it isnt the Autobahn.


Interesting to compare cultural differences here. Couple things come to mind. First, France is a Catholic country and they may still follow what is called the Blue Laws around here--closing of businesses on Sundays and religious holidays. Second, is the honoring of the mid-day break with the main meal often having occurred at this time of the day. In some countries, like Mexico and other warm/hot countries things close down for 2-3 hours mid-day every day when the temps are highest as it is way too hot to move or do business. Third, the country is still much more humanistic in its practices and not as heavily controlled and organized around corporate interests as we have here. As a consequence you find significant variations all around the country. Not to say corporate interests aren't powerful, but the people still seem to hold onto more personal life styles. I like that. It may make adjusting to a different country even more challenging, but it is also so much more interesting and unique.

I love the farmer's markets and around here they have become an expected way of shopping for many of us. I have reverted to going to different locations for many of my purchases. Different farms, different markets, different producers. Really love doing this. One of my favs is the little farm literally around the corner where their 'market' is a small trailer open 24/7. There is a money box, a sign in sheet and about 6 refrigerators with all their goodies. I can go buy truly organic eggs at any time and organic, raw, full fat milk by the 1/2 gallon whenever I need them. They sell their own meats and fowl and also have vegetable produce, some of it well into the winter. Cannot get any more convenient. Several other farms have similar set ups. And the week end street markets have increased to the point that almost every town now has one, at least on the eastern side of the county. My craft table last year was set up at the one for my town. Like those in France, there are breads, produce, cheeses, wines, sometimes organic meats, herbals, baskets, etc. So much nicer to shop like this, knowing the people who actually grow and produce our food, being able to ask questions and create community.

You are so fortunate to have this second home in another country. Michael has surely profited from a bi-cultural experience in many ways. I think it so important that people learn to see the world from different perspectives and become adaptable to relating and understanding these differences. Thank you for sharing your experiences.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> A few patterns to keep you busy...
> 
> Mediterranea by MARIA ZILAKOU
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mediterranea
> 
> Celtic Myths by Asita Krebs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-myths
> 
> Wellen Tuch by Asita Krebs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wellen-tuch


These are really nice. I think I am liking these scarf/shawlette type items more and more. They are great neck warmers and can have more interest than just a straight scarf. If I ever get this sweater moving again, these might be my next projects.
Thanx for sending them.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...I pulled the wrong needle,... one with pattern stitches on it, not SS.


Murphy's Law will get you every time.
I hope that it wasn't hard to pick back up.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ... The Toutes Directions sign was only for trucks over a certain weight....


In that case, but what about this one?
(I know that there are ways to figure them out but I still think it's funny.)


----------



## Ronie

Good Morning everyone!! Love the patterns!! I think I put them all in my library!! 
I love the information on France.. My brother was reading an article.. gosh it has to be almost 20 years ago now and he told me that the town I was living in 'Bend Oregon' was the first in the States to get those 'Roundabouts'  (wow Google liked that spelling ) they were scary at first but not so bad once you get use to them... and your country roads sound like ours!!! we call that kind of driving "straightening out the road".. if you drive fast enough you don't think of the curves... LOL
We do have something here that is strange to me.. and probably would never work in a City but lots of our restaurants are either open 6am-2 or 4pm-9pm so essentially we have some open for breakfast and lunch or dinner only.. so when someone asks where is a good place to eat you need to know what meal they are wanting to eat!!! silly.. and most little towns like mine close up on Sundays.. the grocery store and gas stations are open.. our gift shop is because of the 'Jet boat rides' but most gift shops, drug store, businesses etc.... are closed.. it makes for a sleepy town.. and shopping difficult if you really need something at the last minute.. our grocery stores are very well equip!!

it sounds like everyone is making great progress with their WIP's I don't go into work until 1pm so I am going to pull my work basket over to the couch and get started on my afghan.. I put several skeins of yarn in my basket.. and will switch them out as I work though the colors.. so if I am going to get some done today I had better get scooting..


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ... I think I am liking these scarf/shawlette type items more and more...


Me, too. They are so much easier for people to wear as an accent as opposed to a garment - as with full sized shawl.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...I am going to pull my work basket over to the couch and get started on my afghan...


Nice bright colours!


----------



## britgirl

I am looking at my countless WIPs beside my chair. Too many to even fit into my knitting bag, so they have spilled over onto my love seat where I sit, and I have just brought down two more lots of yarn for starting new ones. The one for LilyGo's MKAl which has just started calls for a picot cast on, and I am thinking that will take a while just to cast on (might be a whole evening's work there). The good thing is that it is bottom up so the number of stitches will be decreasing. My DH can't keep up as I am switching from one to another, but somehow it all eventually works out.

Sue


----------



## RosD

Hi everyone, I'm catching up on the news, but thought I would post a couple of photos of you know who.&#128158;


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping your husband makes a quick recovery too Peg
> Weren't you planning on going somewhere soon ?
> Sonja


Same from me Peggy. 💞


----------



## Ronie

britgirl said:


> I am looking at my countless WIPs beside my chair. Too many to even fit into my knitting bag, so they have spilled over onto my love seat where I sit, and I have just brought down two more lots of yarn for starting new ones. The one for LilyGo's MKAl which has just started calls for a picot cast on, and I am thinking that will take a while just to cast on (might be a whole evening's work there). The good thing is that it is bottom up so the number of stitches will be decreasing. My DH can't keep up as I am switching from one to another, but somehow it all eventually works out.
> 
> Sue


I know the feeling!! I am itching to start a new project!!! luckily for me my time is limited so I know I cannot start one.. but I had better hurry up and finish my latest 2 projects or one of them will get set aside again!! LOL I think we need to do these WIP Lace party's a few times a year like Ros said!! this way we can feed our addiction and finish up our projects!!! 

Very cute Ros.. he sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> Nice bright colours!


Thanks Jane!! I am using the same color for the middle of each Bow so they will all tie together.. and hopefully look ok..  they are suppose to be joined as I go but I haven't read that far yet!! I will also use the same colors to join them all so that will help also with the confetti of color that will be going on.. only time will tell.. it may just look like vomit too LOL... :roll: :shock: :shock:


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> So sorry to hear of this terrible loss, Tanya.


I'm so sorry for your loss Tanya, sending lots of love to you. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Thank you, Jane, for prodding us on to finish some things up. There are MANY to choose from, but I will settle on two of them.
> 
> My Madryn has felt like it has been abandoned. MissPam and I were at about the same spot at one or two times. I thought for sure we would finish close together, but here I am with 7 1/2 rows of the 4th chart left and the border chart to do. I am hoping to have enough beads. If not I may use some of the beads in the far left packet on the bottom edge. The middle packet is what I am using now. They are much lighter color on the yarn than in the packet (Very wise of you to test on a swatch before that final decision.)


Looking lovely Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD

linda09 said:


> So sorry for your loss, Tanya. We will be grieving together. Tomorrow I have to attend the funeral of a colleague and friend of many years. She died 2 weeks ago aged 58. Maybe it isn't so traumatic for me, she had been ill for 16 months and we knew nothing more could be done. It awful when some as young as your god son is taken and so suddenly. God bless.xx


I'm so sorry for your loss Linda. Sending lots of love to you. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> After finishing the Madryn, I really want to get back to the Lavender Fields scarf I was making last year when my brother-in-law passed so suddenly. I dropped a few stitches and just couldn't get it together to work it all out. I will now put in a lifeline (gasp!) and work with those few stitches that were not cooperating and get it done. Because I like to be able to wrap up and be warm during our cold winters, I decided to do 7 repeats of the body chart on each half. The first half is a-l-m-o-s-t done. It is such a beautiful pattern. I am looking forward to getting back to it.


Gorgeous Toni. 💞


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-chevalier-shawl
> 
> and another:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diving-in-recipe
> and one more:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mama-llama-stole-wrap
> 
> Last one?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cotton-lustre-wrap
> Sue


Thank you for the links, Sue. I have been using the Diving In "recipe" for several weeks now as my mindless project to in the car or when visiting my brother in his nursing home. I'm getting a little bored with it now but it has been fun and very useful - the end is now in sight.

I'm seriously behind with my reading but will catch up as and when I can. The funeral of my friend on Tuesday seemed to knock me for six, although I was doing ok beforehand.
I would like thank everyone who sent messages of sympathy and support - they are very much appreciated.


----------



## RosD

triciad19 said:


> Finished the poncho, 8 3/4 skeins of worsted yarn. It is a Mary Maxim pattern called cables poncho.


Beautiful work Tricia, love the cables. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm catching up on the news, but thought I would post a couple of photos of you know who.💞


Again, adorable!!!!


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Progress update I have knitted 3 inches more of my shawl , I ve knit 2 inches on my baby blanket and I've also finished knitting the little girl top and half of the shorts . Still have to add ribbon and buttons to top and block it but this is what it looks like so far . The colour is more a light peppermint shade


Lovely Sonja. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Bev, those all look great! Well done on turning them all into FO's.


Same from me Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that was a terrible mishap. What a mess :thumbdown:


So sorry Tanya, a dreadful thing to happen. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Looks great, Caryn.


It does look great Caryn, sorry about the lawsuit. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Latis. I goofed by doing additional increases (my fault for not reading the pattern carefully), but just continued on on and made sure I did additional decreases at the other end. Consequently my mesh sectionis not as deep as pattern calls for. Now I have to block it as well as Madryn.
> 
> I have been working on the latest Spring Fling clue, so I am going to spend the rest of the evening between that and Montego.
> 
> Sue


Looks lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> I think your Latis looks good, Sue. I made it through clue 4 of my Spring Fling this afternoon. Here's a progress photo. Going to work on my Foolish Heart MKAL tonight. Will be away from home tomorrow anf Friday visiting my parents, so will take socks I'm working on for DS along with me.


Beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> My parents are 83 and definitely slowing down. My mom has some health issues which have really slowed her down. It's good to visit for an overnight stay and see how they are getting on. I'm always sad when I get home after seeing them aging. It's a fact of life and I accept that and feel lucky to still have them in my life. My DH's parents are both gone.


You are very lucky to have your parents and they are lucky to have you. I feel the same way when we go to see my MIL who will be 85 in July. I get sad when I see that sometimes she doesn't know we are, but other times she does and she asks us about my daughters, Keira-Lee and Jackson. 💞


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> I know the feeling!! I am itching to start a new project!!! luckily for me my time is limited so I know I cannot start one.. but I had better hurry up and finish my latest 2 projects or one of them will get set aside again!! LOL I think we need to do these WIP Lace party's a few times a year like Ros said!! this way we can feed our addiction and finish up our projects!!!
> 
> Very cute Ros.. he sure is a cutie!!


Thank you Ronie.💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Again, adorable!!!!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD

Thank you Jane, I'm really enjoying your tour of France. &#128158;


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Ros. And thanks again for the adorable pictures of Jackson.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...The funeral of my friend on Tuesday seemed to knock me for six...


Sometimes it is hard to predict how things will hit you.


----------



## KittyChris

thanks Jane for all the info on France. I am loving this. Just want to let you know that I did look at these most recent patterns being shared, but I did not save any of them......I just don't have the time to keep up with all of you.


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...I did look at these most recent patterns...


You're oot supposed to be looking!


> I just don't have the time to keep up with all of you.


We can't keep up with us either.


----------



## Lurker 2

MissMelba said:


> Flying stitches? Yep, did that on the sock. I am working with 5 dpn's. I pulled the wrong needle, not the empty one. Aargh! And of course the wrong needle was one with pattern stitches on it, not SS.


Oh, deary me! it would be the pattern one!


----------



## Ronie

linda09 said:


> Thank you for the links, Sue. I have been using the Diving In "recipe" for several weeks now as my mindless project to in the car or when visiting my brother in his nursing home. I'm getting a little bored with it now but it has been fun and very useful - the end is now in sight.
> 
> I'm seriously behind with my reading but will catch up as and when I can. The funeral of my friend on Tuesday seemed to knock me for six, although I was doing ok beforehand.
> I would like thank everyone who sent messages of sympathy and support - they are very much appreciated.


I still get hit in the face with grief... there is no running from it.. it just has to play itself out!! unfortunately it is never the same from each time we loose a loved one and for each person going through it!! I use to have pamphlets that outlines the grief process but have since given them all out.. I hope you find far more peaceful moments with each passing day to the point where life will seem like it is getting back to normal..


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> We can't keep up with us either.


I agree!!! and then Elann International sent me some free patterns today!! all gorgeous!!!!

Well I spent a hour and a half on 1 bow of the afghan and hate it!! I am going to go find another stash buster... I am thinking of the one with the fish.. I'll post.. I know this is a WIP party.. but using up my stash has been a WIP for awhile now . So I'm fudging a bit... since I was suppose to be doing this in March!! Boy would that lady be upset with me _AGAIN_!!!!! LOL

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-recipe-for-fish

this is the fish afghan.. all knit!! YAY!! just makes it faster!!! I bet I could get a lot of my stash used up on this one.. now lets just hope it is fun to knit!


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely photos of Jackson. I love his ears!!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> We can't keep up with us either.


I love it!!! This is sooooo true!!!

Thank you, Ros!!!

Thank you for the signs, Jane. Your tour is great!

I like how the color transitions in the first fish blanket, Ronie. Have fun!

Those needles, slippery little things.


----------



## tamarque

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Tanya, sending lots of love to you. 💞


Thank you Ros. All good feelings welcome and needed.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> I agree!!! and then Elann International sent me some free patterns today!! all gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Well I spent a hour and a half on 1 bow of the afghan and hate it!! I am going to go find another stash buster... I am thinking of the one with the fish.. I'll post.. I know this is a WIP party.. but using up my stash has been a WIP for awhile now . So I'm fudging a bit... since I was suppose to be doing this in March!! Boy would that lady be upset with me _AGAIN_!!!!! LOL
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-recipe-for-fish
> 
> this is the fish afghan.. all knit!! YAY!! just makes it faster!!! I bet I could get a lot of my stash used up on this one.. now lets just hope it is fun to knit!


This would be an eyeball challenge for these screwy eyes. But the geometry and color of it is great/


----------



## tamarque

Linda--funerals do serve the purpose of making our loss final. Oftimes that is the moment the reality of it hits us. Hope you are beginning to adjust to it. it can take a very long time. A friend told me that in one of her graduate classes they were told that grieving takes, on average, 10 yrs! It does take a long time to fill the holes that loss creates--and the missing of the person never really leaves. Hope you have some places of peace in which to sit and reflect. 

I have reconciled my paint accident yesterday. It came clear to me that this accident was a manifestation of the out of control feeling of the sudden death. But in this case it was a material event that I caused and could correct--something death does not allow us to do. May sound strange to some, but that is what I think it was about. I did some cleaning up of the spill today and it was satisfying to see the floor begin to come back to its proper condition. Still have more work to do on it, so more healing to gain.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> .... grieving takes, on average, 10 yrs! It does take a long time to fill the holes that loss creates--and the missing of the person never really leaves. Hope you have some places of peace in which to sit and reflect.


Sometimes, we just need to take one moment at a time.

Prayers and hugs being sent to both you and Linda.


----------



## kaixixang

I found quite a few patterns from a Yahoo group I'm a member of. For the download time...I'm just going to work 5 to 10 downloads at a time making sure I red-out the completed downloads as they successfully load onto this hard drive.


----------



## triciad19

Ronie said:


> I agree!!! and then Elann International sent me some free patterns today!! all gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Well I spent a hour and a half on 1 bow of the afghan and hate it!! I am going to go find another stash buster... I am thinking of the one with the fish.. I'll post.. I know this is a WIP party.. but using up my stash has been a WIP for awhile now . So I'm fudging a bit... since I was suppose to be doing this in March!! Boy would that lady be upset with me _AGAIN_!!!!! LOL
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-recipe-for-fish
> 
> this is the fish afghan.. all knit!! YAY!! just makes it faster!!! I bet I could get a lot of my stash used up on this one.. now lets just hope it is fun to knit!


Ronie, that looks like an adaptation of Apple Core. Log cabin might be fun, or tumbling blocks or lizard ridge or rail fence should be easy except for all the piecing. There might be more quilt patterns adapted to knit/crochet.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> I agree!!! and then Elann International sent me some free patterns today!! all gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Well I spent a hour and a half on 1 bow of the afghan and hate it!! I am going to go find another stash buster... I am thinking of the one with the fish.. I'll post.. I know this is a WIP party.. but using up my stash has been a WIP for awhile now . So I'm fudging a bit... since I was suppose to be doing this in March!! Boy would that lady be upset with me _AGAIN_!!!!! LOL
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-recipe-for-fish
> 
> this is the fish afghan.. all knit!! YAY!! just makes it faster!!! I bet I could get a lot of my stash used up on this one.. now lets just hope it is fun to knit!


As much as I like Elann patterns, so glad they missed me today


----------



## triciad19

linda09 said:


> Thank you for the links, Sue. I have been using the Diving In "recipe" for several weeks now as my mindless project to in the car or when visiting my brother in his nursing home. I'm getting a little bored with it now but it has been fun and very useful - the end is now in sight.
> 
> I'm seriously behind with my reading but will catch up as and when I can. The funeral of my friend on Tuesday seemed to knock me for six, although I was doing ok beforehand.
> I would like thank everyone who sent messages of sympathy and support - they are very much appreciated.


Grief is different in every situation with every person, and the amount of time passed. The saying that time heals all is true. For a year or more there will be times that a thought, something said will bring back a memory. Remember the happy times and know your friend still lives in your heart.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> I still get hit in the face with grief... there is no running from it.. it just has to play itself out!! unfortunately it is never the same from each time we loose a loved one and for each person going through it!! I use to have pamphlets that outlines the grief process but have since given them all out.. I hope you find far more peaceful moments with each passing day to the point where life will seem like it is getting back to normal..


Thank you, Ronie. I have had a couple of tired and weepy days- didn't even want to knit but I did manage to tackle my ufo by unpicking the seams and frogging back to the armholes. The tedium of the task seemed to suit my mood and I do feel calmer today.

Everyone on Lp has been very busy and making great progress in spite of the occasional hiccup.

Tanya, so sorry to hear of your paint disaster. I'm sure you are right and it is linked with your shock and your grieving.

Jane, reading your accounts of life in France is making me long for our holiday there - just a few weeks to wait. We will be renting one of those gites you mentioned and visiting the markets to buy the local produce. Vive La France.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> I agree!!! and then Elann International sent me some free patterns today!! all gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Well I spent a hour and a half on 1 bow of the afghan and hate it!! I am going to go find another stash buster... I am thinking of the one with the fish.. I'll post.. I know this is a WIP party.. but using up my stash has been a WIP for awhile now . So I'm fudging a bit... since I was suppose to be doing this in March!! Boy would that lady be upset with me _AGAIN_!!!!! LOL
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-recipe-for-fish
> 
> this is the fish afghan.. all knit!! YAY!! just makes it faster!!! I bet I could get a lot of my stash used up on this one.. now lets just hope it is fun to knit!


I made the fish blanket for my grandson beore his birth. It was fun but oh how I wished I hadn't left all the ends to sew in at once This is the link to my version

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/a-recipe-for-fish

It was a brilliant travel project and great for when there was just an odd half hour to fill.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Linda--funerals do serve the purpose of making our loss final. Oftimes that is the moment the reality of it hits us. Hope you are beginning to adjust to it. it can take a very long time. A friend told me that in one of her graduate classes they were told that grieving takes, on average, 10 yrs! It does take a long time to fill the holes that loss creates--and the missing of the person never really leaves. Hope you have some places of peace in which to sit and reflect.
> 
> I have reconciled my paint accident yesterday. It came clear to me that this accident was a manifestation of the out of control feeling of the sudden death. But in this case it was a material event that I caused and could correct--something death does not allow us to do. May sound strange to some, but that is what I think it was about. I did some cleaning up of the spill today and it was satisfying to see the floor begin to come back to its proper condition. Still have more work to do on it, so more healing to gain.


I love your thinking, Tanya and am sure you are right. Hugs to you.


----------



## linda09

triciad19 said:


> Grief is different in every situation with every person, and the amount of time passed. The saying that time heals all is true. For a year or more there will be times that a thought, something said will bring back a memory. Remember the happy times and know your friend still lives in your heart.


Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> I made the fish blanket for my grandson...


Neat - those fish are certainly vibrant.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Neat - those fish are certainly vibrant.


The photos don't show all of the colours. There is a rainbow effect. The blanket may have been made for Raphael but his Daddy is the one who really likes it. Last time I visited I caught him cosied up on the sofa with it, dozing.


----------



## sisu

Sue, glad you got your Latis shawl finished. Looks great.

And Pam, your spring fling,with beads that match ,looks so pretty so far. So nice that you get to visit your parents regularly. My dad will be 90 this month and my mom is 93. I am so grateful that i still have them. I don't get to visit that often, but I do get to talk to them each week.

Tanya, the top i am doing is on Ravelry and is called Gemini. The rest of it, from the lace down, is all stockinette! Round and round. I did get an inch or so done today.

Jane, those signs are so funny. It is a wonder anybody gets anywhere&#128516;

Norma and Melanie I feel your pain about those flying needles and lost stitches!

Linda so sorry about the loss of your friend and i guess the funeral does make it so real. Glad you were able to get back to a knitting project and feel a bit better now.

They are having a yarn crawl around the towns here. There are about 10 yarn stores that are involved within maybe a 40 mile radius. If you get to them all and get your card stamped, you get entered in a grand prize drawing. So today, I went to 3 of them that were close by and of course bought some yarn. But I also got a surprise of winning a raffle prize! I am actually acquiring a stash!


----------



## sisu

linda09 said:


> The photos don't show all of the colours. There is a rainbow effect. The blanket may have been made for Raphael but his Daddy is the one who really likes it. Last time I visited I caught him cosied up on the sofa with it, dozing.


Love the way you arranged the fish! Must be nice and cozy, so of course dad would like it😄


----------



## Miss Pam

sisu said:


> Sue, glad you got your Latis shawl finished. Looks great.
> 
> And Pam, your spring fling,with beads that match ,looks so pretty so far. So nice that you get to visit your parents regularly. My dad will be 90 this month and my mom is 93. I am so grateful that i still have them. I don't get to visit that often, but I do get to talk to them each week.


Thanks, Caryn. Yes, I am lucky that my parents are close enough to see regularly.

Really like your yarns, both the bough and the won!


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...Last time I visited I caught him cosied up on the sofa with it, dozing.


Busted!


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> ...bought some yarn. But I also got a surprise of winning a raffle prize!...


What fun!


----------



## britgirl

Way to go, Caryn. glad you got some yarn.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, glad you got your Latis shawl finished. Looks great.
> 
> And Pam, your spring fling,with beads that match ,looks so pretty so far. So nice that you get to visit your parents regularly. My dad will be 90 this month and my mom is 93. I am so grateful that i still have them. I don't get to visit that often, but I do get to talk to them each week.
> 
> Tanya, the top i am doing is on Ravelry and is called Gemini. The rest of it, from the lace down, is all stockinette! Round and round. I did get an inch or so done today.
> 
> Jane, those signs are so funny. It is a wonder anybody gets anywhere😄
> 
> Norma and Melanie I feel your pain about those flying needles and lost stitches!
> 
> Linda so sorry about the loss of your friend and i guess the funeral does make it so real. Glad you were able to get back to a knitting project and feel a bit better now.
> 
> They are having a yarn crawl around the towns here. There are about 10 yarn stores that are involved within maybe a 40 mile radius. If you get to them all and get your card stamped, you get entered in a grand prize drawing. So today, I went to 3 of them that were close by and of course bought some yarn. But I also got a surprise of winning a raffle prize! I am actually acquiring a stash!


----------



## KittyChris

Ronie said:


> I agree!!! and then Elann International sent me some free patterns today!! all gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Well I spent a hour and a half on 1 bow of the afghan and hate it!! I am going to go find another stash buster... I am thinking of the one with the fish.. I'll post.. I know this is a WIP party.. but using up my stash has been a WIP for awhile now . So I'm fudging a bit... since I was suppose to be doing this in March!! Boy would that lady be upset with me _AGAIN_!!!!! LOL
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-recipe-for-fish
> 
> this is the fish afghan.. all knit!! YAY!! just makes it faster!!! I bet I could get a lot of my stash used up on this one.. now lets just hope it is fun to knit!


Ronie, that recipe for a fish looks like great fun. There are 2 other items that come to my mind regarding this . .

The Bee Keepers quilt is a paid pattern but I like this a lot. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt
I first saw reference to this on a loom knitting site and I had bookmarked that link which I never reviewed further but I believe there are instructions there. 
http://loomlady.blogspot.com/2012/05/pile-o-puffs.html?utm_source=GKK+April+2013+Newsletter&utm_campaign=3rd+Edition+GKK+Newsletter+April+2013&utm_medium=email&m=1
I would think it couldn't be too hard to figure out how to knit this.

The other pattern is the 10 stitch quilt which is a free pattern. I believe I have seen another 10 stitch pattern for a shawl. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket
Edited for spelling.


----------



## KittyChris

linda09 said:


> I made the fish blanket for my grandson beore his birth. It was fun but oh how I wished I hadn't left all the ends to sew in at once This is the link to my version
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/a-recipe-for-fish
> 
> It was a brilliant travel project and great for when there was just an odd half hour to fill.


You project is gorgeous Linda. Love the bright colors. 
I think if I tried this project I might attempt to knit the fishes all in one row - so if it starts at the tail end and ends at the nose , then just continue the pattern backwards from the nose to the tail to get a long strip.

I would also like to take this time to apologize for not extending my sympathies to everyone that has recently had to deal with the loss of a loved one. Know that I do care and have been sending my virtual hugs all along.


----------



## KittyChris

britgirl said:


> Way to go, Caryn. glad you got some yarn.
> 
> Sue


Ditto!! Nice haul!!


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros. And thanks again for the adorable pictures of Jackson.


You're welcome Bev.💞


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos of Jackson. I love his ears!!


Thank you Norma. Jackson puts a smile on my face, it's lovely if he can do the same for my LP friends. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Way to go, Caryn. glad you got some yarn.
> 
> Sue


Lovely yarn, Caryn. 💞


----------



## eshlemania

Caryn, what a total haul. You got some nice yarn there.

Tanya, I agree with what you said about the paint spill being connected to your loss. We tend to be off balance for a while after things like that happen. I remember when my dad died. It was at least a month till I felt something close to normal. Sending love and hugs.

For you also, Linda. Love and hugs.


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> I still get hit in the face with grief... there is no running from it.. it just has to play itself out!! unfortunately it is never the same from each time we loose a loved one and for each person going through it!! I use to have pamphlets that outlines the grief process but have since given them all out.. I hope you find far more peaceful moments with each passing day to the point where life will seem like it is getting back to normal..


I know what you mean Ronie. When my friend died on my birthday a few years ago (I was thinking it was strange that I didn't heard from her, but thought she must have been busy with her Mum) her Mum didn't tell me until the morning of the funeral. So I had no time to process the news and you can imagine the state I was in at her funeral considering I had only just found out a couple of hours before. I couldn't stop sobbing my heart out. 💞


----------



## RosD

linda09 said:


> I made the fish blanket for my grandson beore his birth. It was fun but oh how I wished I hadn't left all the ends to sew in at once This is the link to my version
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/a-recipe-for-fish
> 
> It was a brilliant travel project and great for when there was just an odd half hour to fill.


Looks great Linda, warm and snuggly. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Ronie. When my friend died on my birthday a few years ago (I was thinking it was strange that I didn't heard from her, but thought she must have been busy with her Mum) her Mum didn't tell me until the morning of the funeral. So I had no time to process the news and you can imagine the state I was in at her funeral considering I had only just found out a couple of hours before. 💞


I had a similar sort of thing happen when my daughter died, I found out the day before when they were holding the Memorial Service, (Bronwen had sent a snail mail letter this was long before email) Never occurred to me that Social Welfare would help me get there - I had no money for a same day flight so cudgelled my brain trying to find a suitable reading for my contribution, dashed to the post office to send it airmail this time, but at least, I was able to get help a few months later when we buried her ashes. The rituals around death do help.


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a similar sort of thing happen when my daughter died, I found out the day before when they were holding the Memorial Service, (Bronwen had sent a snail mail letter this was long before email) Never occurred to me that Social Welfare would help me get there - I had no money for a same day flight so cudgelled my brain trying to find a suitable reading for my contribution, dashed to the post office to send it airmail this time, but at least, I was able to get help a few months later when we buried her ashes. The rituals around death do help.


I'm so sorry that you were not able to be there Julie. 💞


----------



## dogyarns

Wonderful prize winnings! Congratulations!


----------



## dogyarns

Zero progress today on my doilies.  Snowflakes have to be finished before Sunday, so had to veer off to do those. Plan to make huge progress on my UFOs this weekend. Everyone else appears to be moving along well.

Love the fish afghan! I second the suggestion for the Ten Stitch Blanket - it looks so fun and stash-busting!


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry that you were not able to be there Julie. 💞


I think it helps in the process of farewelling someone, but it was just not mean't to be. You learn acceptance.


----------



## eshlemania

Ros and Julie, Sorry for your losses and the unfortunate circumstances. It seems we have all had losses. It helps us to understand each other a bit.

Back hurts tonight. Not sure why. Gonna see if I can sleep it away.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Ros and Julie, Sorry for your losses and the unfortunate circumstances. It seems we have all had losses. It helps us to understand each other a bit.
> 
> Back hurts tonight. Not sure why. Gonna see if I can sleep it away.


Hope that works, Bev!


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Ros and Julie, Sorry for your losses and the unfortunate circumstances. It seems we have all had losses. It helps us to understand each other a bit.
> 
> Back hurts tonight. Not sure why. Gonna see if I can sleep it away.


Thank you Bev, I hope your back gets better soon. 💞


----------



## britgirl

Just finished Spring Fling clue 4 - think there are 5 clues to go!


Also a pic of Madryn. Thanks for a great design, Norma. Hope to get some better pics outside tomorrow. Next I have to block Latis.
Sue


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Just finished Spring Fling clue 4 - think there are 5 clues to go!
> 
> Also a pic of Madryn. Hope to get some better pics outside tomorrow. Next I have to block Latis.
> Sue


Both are beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD

My afghan has been in the time out zone since I frogged it, I'm going to start work on it sometime today. I don't like my chances of finishing it in a week, but will give it a go. I decided to make this instead. &#128158;


----------



## TLL

Oh, that is so pretty, Ros!!! Use your yarn for the baby blanket for something else.  Don't worry about a week deadline, Ros. We are just here to make progress, finish if we can, but make progress on those things hanging over our heads. One stitch at a time. :thumbup:

Beautiful, Sue!!! That Spring Fling is so pretty! Your Madryn turned out gorgeous. It is so fun to see how the leaves transition their shape through the shawl. Great photo!!! 

The Ten Stitch Blanket sounds like one that you could go and go and go and not have so many ends to deal with. :thumbup:

I really like how you did your fish blanket, Linda. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Just finished Spring Fling clue 4 - think there are 5 clues to go!
> 
> Also a pic of Madryn. Thanks for a great design, Norma. Hope to get some better pics outside tomorrow. Next I have to block Latis.
> Sue


LOOKING LOVELY, sUE oops caps lock was on!


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Oh, that is so pretty, Ros!!! Use your yarn for the baby blanket for something else.  Don't worry about a week deadline, Ros. We are just here to make progress, finish if we can, but make progress on those things hanging over our heads. One stitch at a time. :thumbup:


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> My afghan has been in the time out zone since I frogged it, I'm going to start work on it sometime today. I don't like my chances of finishing it in a week, but will give it a go. I decided to make this instead. 💞


A very pretty set!


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> A very pretty set!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## triciad19

Probably just me, but I found the 10 stitch blanket clumsy as it grew. Working with 10 stitches the rest seemed to pull. I might try it again but frogged every time so far. I see several versions but just can't get comfortable with it.


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> My afghan has been in the time out zone since I frogged it, I'm going to start work on it sometime today. I don't like my chances of finishing it in a week, but will give it a go. I decided to make this instead. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Beautiful, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue.💞


----------



## Normaedern

Linda, I am so sorry you are grieving for your friend. I lost my friend just over 2 years ago and I still miss her.


----------



## Normaedern

Linda, your blanket is great. It is a colourfest!


----------



## Normaedern

Sue, your Spring Fling is wonderful and I am so taken with your Madryn. Gorgeous!.


----------



## Swedenme

jscaplen said:


> Neat - those fish are certainly vibrant.


I took a look at your fish blanket Linda and I thought it it was gorgeous . Really liked the colours you used and the way you put them together 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

Ros, your set is fit for a princess :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

sisu said:


> Sue, glad you got your Latis shawl finished. Looks great.
> 
> And Pam, your spring fling,with beads that match ,looks so pretty so far. So nice that you get to visit your parents regularly. My dad will be 90 this month and my mom is 93. I am so grateful that i still have them. I don't get to visit that often, but I do get to talk to them each week.
> 
> Tanya, the top i am doing is on Ravelry and is called Gemini. The rest of it, from the lace down, is all stockinette! Round and round. I did get an inch or so done today.
> 
> Jane, those signs are so funny. It is a wonder anybody gets anywhere😄
> 
> Norma and Melanie I feel your pain about those flying needles and lost stitches!
> 
> Linda so sorry about the loss of your friend and i guess the funeral does make it so real. Glad you were able to get back to a knitting project and feel a bit better now.
> 
> They are having a yarn crawl around the towns here. There are about 10 yarn stores that are involved within maybe a 40 mile radius. If you get to them all and get your card stamped, you get entered in a grand prize drawing. So today, I went to 3 of them that were close by and of course bought some yarn. But I also got a surprise of winning a raffle prize! I am actually acquiring a stash!


Sounds like fun.


----------



## linda09

KittyChris said:


> You project is gorgeous Linda. Love the bright colors.
> I think if I tried this project I might attempt to knit the fishes all in one row - so if it starts at the tail end and ends at the nose , then just continue the pattern backwards from the nose to the tail to get a long strip.
> 
> I would also like to take this time to apologize for not extending my sympathies to everyone that has recently had to deal with the loss of a loved one. Know that I do care and have been sending my virtual hugs all along.


I think other people did make it as you describe, Chris but to be honest I didn't plan the finished article beforehand and tried several placings of the fish before settling.
Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, what a total haul. You got some nice yarn there.
> 
> Tanya, I agree with what you said about the paint spill being connected to your loss. We tend to be off balance for a while after things like that happen. I remember when my dad died. It was at least a month till I felt something close to normal. Sending love and hugs.
> 
> For you also, Linda. Love and hugs.


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> My afghan has been in the time out zone since I frogged it, I'm going to start work on it sometime today. I don't like my chances of finishing it in a week, but will give it a go. I decided to make this instead. 💞


Ros your little set is gorgeous. Can I ask what size needles and yarn you used for your shoes because when ever I make them they always look on the small size 
Sonja


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> Looks great Linda, warm and snuggly. 💞


Thanks, Ros. It is. It is also acrylic so will machine wash and dry with no harm. I wanted bright and practical.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Just finished Spring Fling clue 4 ...


Looking good, Sue!
I am falling way behind with things - hard to knit as much as I'd like when I have company.
I did manage a row of Montego - having gotten a bad start on that one the night before - there is an error in the chart - & the stitch count has shot up again. I also did a repeat on Laits. Haven't touched Spring Fling clue 4 or Vampire or clue 2 of Be With You.


> Also a pic of Madryn. ...


Lovely work, Sue 
Norma, you must feel so proud seeing all these versions of your design.


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Ronie. When my friend died on my birthday a few years ago (I was thinking it was strange that I didn't heard from her, but thought she must have been busy with her Mum) her Mum didn't tell me until the morning of the funeral. So I had no time to process the news and you can imagine the state I was in at her funeral considering I had only just found out a couple of hours before. I couldn't stop sobbing my heart out. 💞


How sad. And how traumatic.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Just finished Spring Fling clue 4 - think there are 5 clues to go!
> 
> Also a pic of Madryn. Thanks for a great design, Norma. Hope to get some better pics outside tomorrow. Next I have to block Latis.
> Sue


Lovely work, Sue.


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> My afghan has been in the time out zone since I frogged it, I'm going to start work on it sometime today. I don't like my chances of finishing it in a week, but will give it a go. I decided to make this instead. 💞


Lucky baby. So very pretty.


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> Linda, I am so sorry you are grieving for your friend. I lost my friend just over 2 years ago and I still miss her.


I don't think we ever really stop missing the people we love and lose but eventually reach a point where the sadness fades and happy times can be remembered without pain. Hugs for you, your loss is still comparatively recent

I picked up on the suggestion made to Tanya (sorry I can't remember who made it) to plant a tree. I haven't got enough space to do that but my friend and I were both keen gardeners and frequently swopped plants. Those she gave me are certainly going to get extra care and attention.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> I don't think we ever really stop missing the people we love and lose but eventually reach a point where the sadness fades and happy times can be remembered without pain. Hugs for you, your loss is still comparatively recent
> 
> I picked up on the suggestion made to Tanya (sorry I can't remember who made it) to plant a tree. I haven't got enough space to do that but my friend and I were both keen gardeners and frequently swopped plants. Those she gave me are certainly going to get extra care and attention.


I have a couple of scent bottles given me by my daughter which I treasure, and a couple of embroidered cross stitch pictures from kits she gifted, likewise greatly valued.


----------



## eshlemania

I have a couple of my Dad's Bibles. One is a smallish one that I take with me every time we travel. It is always a pleasure to see his handwriting.


----------



## eshlemania

Sue, lovely start on your Spring Fling. And your Madryn is gorgeous. I love how you 'posed' it for the picture. 

Ros, the sweater and booties are beautiful. The stitching is so even and the pattern details-which I assume are yours-makes the sweater special. Is the baby blanket something you WANT to finish? If not, don't. I have had several finished items that I simply frogged, because the yarn and pattern did not work, or I didn't like the finished product. You do such pretty and precise work and have so many beautiful finished products. 

Linda, I don't think I posted about your fish blanket. The colors in it are wonderful. Just smile a secret smile, when you see the Dad using it. All knitting should have someone to love it like he does.


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> Ros, your set is fit for a princess :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Ros your little set is gorgeous. Can I ask what size needles and yarn you used for your shoes because when ever I make them they always look on the small size
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. I used Peter Pan DK. And for the booties I used 3.25mm needles. 💞


----------



## RosD

linda09 said:


> How sad. And how traumatic.


It was really traumatic and Liz was 58 years old. 💞


----------



## RosD

linda09 said:


> Lucky baby. So very pretty.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## britgirl

Jane, sorry that you are getting behind. I know what it is like to miss a couple of days, having done that myself this,past weekend. I am sort of catching up now.

Could you tell me where the error is in Montego, although I know I am quite a way behind you. I had a similar thing happen Wednesday evening, and fudged it, but then looked more closely and saw the mistake in the pattern and went back and tinked.

I started the Vampire yesterday afternoon, but still after several hours casting on have barely past the halfway point. Telling myself to hang in there as the stitch count will go down and this is probably the worst part of it.

Sue


----------



## dogyarns

These are gorgeous!


----------



## dogyarns

Sweet, sweet, sweet!


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Ros, the sweater and booties are beautiful. The stitching is so even and the pattern details-which I assume are yours-makes the sweater special. Is the baby blanket something you WANT to finish? If not, don't. I have had several finished items that I simply frogged, because the yarn and pattern did not work, or I didn't like the finished product. You do such pretty and precise work and have so many beautiful finished products.


Thank you Bev, the pattern is Marianna Mel's All in one top down. I just love playing around with it. I pick a pretty lace stitch pattern and change the stocking stitch part to whatever I like. Sometimes I need to increase or decrease a couple of stitches to make it work. I've done quite a few. They are a very quick knit and look pretty.
About that baby blanket that has been in the time out zone, I really love that pattern so by hook or by crook I'm going to finish it!!!! 💞💞💞


----------



## sisu

It is so nice to hear of the mementos people have saved from there loved ones who have passed. That can be so helpful.

Thanks for all the congrats on my prize win. It Is always fun to get freebies. I will probably get to at least one more store today,

Sue, your Madryn is so pretty. And love how your Springf Fling is progressing. 

Ros, all those baby clothes are beautifully done and so very cute!


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Jane, sorry that you are getting behind. I know what it is like to miss a couple of days, having done that myself this,past weekend. I am sort of catching up now.


Same from me Jane. 💞



> Could you tell me where the error is in Montego, although I know I am quite a way behind you. I had a similar thing happen Wednesday evening, and fudged it, but then looked more closely and saw the mistake in the pattern and went back and tinked.


so sorry that you had to tink Sue. 💞


> I started the Vampire yesterday afternoon, but still after several hours casting on have barely past the halfway point. Telling myself to hang in there as the stitch count will go down and this is probably the worst part of it. Sue


How many stitches do you have to cast on Sue? 💞


----------



## RosD

sisu said:


> Ros, all those baby clothes are beautifully done and so very cute!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

I haven't been able to go through the posts this morning - I'll try later. Went to a brocante first thing then to a memorial ceremony in the bourg. Today is V-E day. 
May is a great month for holidays: May 1st is Labour Day, the 8th is V-E day, the Ascension is the 14th & this year the Pentecost is on the 24th - that could be in June if Easter is later. Even though the church is supposed to be totally separate from the state, these religious holidays are still observed.
The Ascension always falls on a Thursday & since Wednesday is a day off in primary school & a half day for older students, Friday attendance tended to be quite low - with people opting to take a little holiday with this extension to the weekend. So now schools take a bridge day & make Friday a holiday making it up with two half days on Wednesdays throughout the year.


----------



## jscaplen

*More miscellaneous notes on living in France:*

We live in a rural area - lots of farmland around us. Most farmers produce 3 of four main crops during the growing season. The colza, or rapeseed, from which canola oil is made, is the winter crop - just about finished now. I took a some pics the other day when I was out with Tango but the bright yellow was starting to die. The wheat is coming up well now & the corn or sunflowers have just been planted.

As Ive mentioned before, meals can last a long time. A formal supper will start with an apéritif, in this area often a glass of pineau (a Charentais specialty - a fortified wine made from a blend of lightly fermented grape must and Cognac eau-de-vie) served with some type of nibbles - can be a bit more elaborate.
About a half hour later, you go to the table for the starter - could be salad, foie gras, a plate of charcuterie. served with lots of bread & wine, of course.
The main meal follows but there could be another half hour in between - no rush. 
Home our main course always includes something like potatoes, rice, pasta - but this isnt always the case with a French meal. It could be chicken served with a major mound of string beans.
This could be followed by a light salad (i.e. just the greens) to clear the palate before moving on to the cheese course. After that is dessert, then coffee - not served with but after. For the brave souls who are able, this would be followed by brandy, cognac or some other digestif.

When you meet up with someone, you exchange bisous - the famous kiss on the cheek - could be one, two, three or four, depending on where people are from. Even the men greet each other this way if they are close. Usually with small children, there is just the one peck on the cheek. If you go to any kind of gathering, saying hello can last a long time because once you start the rounds, you greet everyone whether you have met them before or not.

If you approach someone in a store or whatever to ask for information, you first say, Bonjour. Home, I would normally say, Excuse me. but this isn't considered polite.


----------



## eshlemania

RosD said:


> About that baby blanket that has been in the time out zone, I really love that pattern so by hook or by crook I'm going to finish it!!!! 💞💞💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Jane, thanks again for more of France. So sorry you are so busy this week.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Just finished Spring Fling clue 4 - think there are 5 clues to go!
> 
> Also a pic of Madryn. Thanks for a great design, Norma. Hope to get some better pics outside tomorrow. Next I have to block Latis.
> Sue


They both look great, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> My afghan has been in the time out zone since I frogged it, I'm going to start work on it sometime today. I don't like my chances of finishing it in a week, but will give it a go. I decided to make this instead. 💞


Beautiful set, Ros!


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...Snowflakes have to be finished before Sunday...


When will you give the info on that KAL? 


> Plan to make huge progress on my UFOs this weekend....


I take it, then, that you have decided on your edging?


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ... I decided to make this instead. 💞


So sweet, Ros 
I bet that you could get the afghan done in a week. When you get going, those stitches just fly.


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful set, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Ronie

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, that looks like an adaptation of Apple Core. Log cabin might be fun, or tumbling blocks or lizard ridge or rail fence should be easy except for all the piecing. There might be more quilt patterns adapted to knit/crochet.


It was so quick to knit up one of the fish yesterday.. and only 2 ends to work in!! the other one had 14 ends per bow shape!!! :shock: :shock: and several loopy sides because of the changing of the colors. Plus it took a long time to make just 1.. I am either get very specific with where I place my fish or I will just toss them in a bag and join them that way.. I think I will work that out later this weekend.. I have a busy one planned so with any hope I will get it some work done on this...  I do love the idea of a quilt pattern adapted to the knit patterns.. because I was a quilter before I was a knitter!!


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...Could you tell me where the error is in Montego...


It's in the edging.
Row 33 shows an extra stitch but that isn't important because it is just plain knitting. It is in row 35 where it matters & you'd spot it right away. There are two K2tog stitches followed by K3. On the other side of the YO stretch, it should be K3 instead of K4 to correspond to that.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> So sweet, Ros
> I bet that you could get the afghan done in a week. When you get going, those stitches just fly.


Thank you Jane, we will see, I haven't done any today, so I better get started!!! I was going to do some today but went to a knitting group and did something else instead. I thought I wouldn't want to make another mistake. I'm still at the same place that I picked up the stitches from my trip to the frog pond. 💞


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> Lovely work, Sue
> Norma, you must feel so proud seeing all these versions of your design.


I really do. I am so proud of everyone too. I have had a lot of pleasure see so many versions.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...I thought I wouldn't want to make another mistake...


No - you need a bit of peace & quiet to make sure that everything is set up correctly.


----------



## Ronie

Caryn congrats on winning the raffle!!! YAY... and great yarn too!! 

Thanks for the links Chris... I love the bee keepers and the hexagon one.. I tried the ten stitch and didn't care for it!!! maybe at another time or different yarn!! 

Linda how did you seam the fish together!! I see black yarn between all those fish? I was planning on the mattress stitch and burying the ends in the seams... 

Sue I love how the flowers are being continued up the piece!! such a pretty stitch pattern..  and your Madryn turned out so pretty!!! I love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> I have a couple of my Dad's Bibles. One is a smallish one that I take with me every time we travel. It is always a pleasure to see his handwriting.


I have quite a few momentoes of my dad, a few for mum- but the one of course we had not anticipated losing was my daughter- and her aunt sent everything to Bronwen, who keeps it very secretively.


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> It was really traumatic and Liz was 58 years old. 💞


Not very old, really. Which makes it that much harder.


----------



## Ronie

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Ronie. When my friend died on my birthday a few years ago (I was thinking it was strange that I didn't heard from her, but thought she must have been busy with her Mum) her Mum didn't tell me until the morning of the funeral. So I had no time to process the news and you can imagine the state I was in at her funeral considering I had only just found out a couple of hours before. I couldn't stop sobbing my heart out. 💞


I was that way with my first client! I was with him when he took his last breath and it just crushed me.. the funeral was 3 weeks later and the place was packed!! and there I sat crying my eyes out.. I think back now at our time together and feel so blessed to have been able to be there and made life long friends with the family but it was so hard!!


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> No - you need a bit of peace & quiet to make sure that everything is set up correctly.


Absolutely Jane, I've made a few mistakes lately and it's not something that I'm used too or want to get used too. I'd really much rather stay away from that frog pond as pretty as it might be!!!!💞


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Thank you Sonja. I used Peter Pan DK. And for the booties I used 3.25mm needles. 💞


Thank you Ros and another beautiful dress love the sparkly yarn you have used 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Ros and another beautiful dress love the sparkly yarn you have used
> Sonja


Sonja! how is the Election going? I've missed the late news!


----------



## tamarque

Linda--your fish blanket is wonderful. Besides the colors, you managed to create the effect of a school of fish moving thru the ocean. Quite unique.

Tricia--haven't done any of the 10 stitch patterns but can see your point about the bulk of the blanket growing uncomfortably as you worked. I have felt that way when working long scarves which have only a fraction of that bulk, especially when working with worsted wt yarn. It is another one of the knitting challenges that comes with some of the territory. And after working lacey lace wt projects ia heavy 10 st project can feel very burdensome after a point.


----------



## Ronie

Very pretty little dresses Ros!! that is a sweet color of pink 

Thanks for more information on France Jane... I wondered if they still did the 'kiss on the cheek'  the last time I stuck my hand out for a hand shake I got a surprised look from the other person.. its sad that its not done as much any more.. too many people afraid of germs.. so not they do the hand bump!! I guess its a sign of the times.. 

Well its a early day for me... so I need to scoot... have a great day everyone... I'll check back in tonight...

Bev I hope you woke up feeling better... back aches are tough!!!


----------



## tamarque

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Ronie. When my friend died on my birthday a few years ago (I was thinking it was strange that I didn't heard from her, but thought she must have been busy with her Mum) her Mum didn't tell me until the morning of the funeral. So I had no time to process the news and you can imagine the state I was in at her funeral considering I had only just found out a couple of hours before. I couldn't stop sobbing my heart out. 💞


What a shock that must have been! Hopefully it was only an oversight due to the shock and grief of your friend's parents who got caught up only in their own feelings and forgot about all the others who would want/need to know. That still would not have made it any easier for you.

These shocks with sudden death make me realize why people create a belief in an after world that looks the same as our daily lives. It often helps people stay connected with those who have transitioned.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja! how is the Election going? I've missed the late news!


Conservatives got back in by a majority and labour, lib dems and ukip leaders have all resigned The SNP took the whole of Scotland apart from 3seats 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Conservatives got back in by a majority and labour, lib dems and ukip leaders have all resigned The SNP took the whole of Scotland apart from 3seats
> Sonja


Oh dear. But the Scottish result will have cousin Karen seriously happy.


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> Not very old, really. Which makes it that much harder.


I think it's always hard Julie, no matter what age. 💞


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> I was that way with my first client! I was with him when he took his last breath and it just crushed me.. the funeral was 3 weeks later and the place was packed!! and there I sat crying my eyes out.. I think back now at our time together and feel so blessed to have been able to be there and made life long friends with the family but it was so hard!!


It is hard Ronie. 💞


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> I have a couple of my Dad's Bibles. One is a smallish one that I take with me every time we travel. It is always a pleasure to see his handwriting.


I find myself wanting little things that represent the essence of a person to keep. I inherited a gorgeous painting done by my Boston friend's mother. Her family cleaned and refurbished it for me and I just love it, front and center in my living room. But it is the few original pieces of Fiesta ware that one of her granddaughters gave me that make me feel most connected to this woman whom I loved and who, literally, saved my life. When my sister passed last year, we all took some of her stone collection--she loved to collect semi-precious stones, especially amethyst and I got one those. She was another purple person.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Ros and another beautiful dress love the sparkly yarn you have used
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, I love knitting baby things. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> I think it's always hard Julie, no matter what age. 💞


Although, with my dad being 91 nearly 92, and with his broken neck, and hating being in the rest home, and although I miss him still, I was more relieved his struggle was over, at the time. He did not have much quality of life, although always a gentleman. And much liked in the home.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> *More miscellaneous notes on living in France:*
> 
> We live in a rural area - lots of farmland around us. Most farmers produce 3 of four main crops during the growing season. The colza, or rapeseed, from which canola oil is made, is the winter crop - just about finished now. I took a some pics the other day when I was out with Tango but the bright yellow was starting to die. The wheat is coming up well now & the corn or sunflowers have just been planted.
> 
> As Ive mentioned before, meals can last a long time. A formal supper will start with an apéritif, in this area often a glass of pineau (a Charentais specialty - a fortified wine made from a blend of lightly fermented grape must and Cognac eau-de-vie) served with some type of nibbles - can be a bit more elaborate.
> About a half hour later, you go to the table for the starter - could be salad, foie gras, a plate of charcuterie. served with lots of bread & wine, of course.
> The main meal follows but there could be another half hour in between - no rush.
> Home our main course always includes something like potatoes, rice, pasta - but this isnt always the case with a French meal. It could be chicken served with a major mound of string beans.
> This could be followed by a light salad (i.e. just the greens) to clear the palate before moving on to the cheese course. After that is dessert, then coffee - not served with but after. For the brave souls who are able, this would be followed by brandy, cognac or some other digestif.
> 
> When you meet up with someone, you exchange bisous - the famous kiss on the cheek - could be one, two, three or four, depending on where people are from. Even the men greet each other this way if they are close. Usually with small children, there is just the one peck on the cheek. If you go to any kind of gathering, saying hello can last a long time because once you start the rounds, you greet everyone whether you have met them before or not.
> 
> If you approach someone in a store or whatever to ask for information, you first say, Bonjour. Home, I would normally say, Excuse me. but this isn't considered polite.


With meals like this, one has to wonder how the French remain so slim. Or is this a myth?


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> Very pretty little dresses Ros!! that is a sweet color of pink


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> What a shock that must have been! Hopefully it was only an oversight due to the shock and grief of your friend's parents who got caught up only in their own feelings and forgot about all the others who would want/need to know. That still would not have made it any easier for you.
> 
> These shocks with sudden death make me realize why people create a belief in an after world that looks the same as our daily lives. It often helps people stay connected with those who have transitioned.


It was a huge shock!!! I had no control over my sobbing, I just couldn't stop. Everyone else at the funeral had 10 days to get over the shock. I was her best friend and was left out of being notified until the last minute.💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> It was a huge shock!!! I had no control over my sobbing, I just couldn't stop. Everyone else at the funeral had 10 days to get over the shock. I was her best friend and was left out of being notified until the last minute.💞


Families can be very unpredictable- was there a death notice in the paper- they may have thought that was sufficient?


----------



## tamarque

Caryn--what fun to have won all that yarn. There is always something special and extra fun about things like that happening.

Ros--your baby dress and booties are adorable. That is a good basic pattern to play with.

Sue--cannot believe how many projects you seem to handle simultaneously. You are amazing.

Can't believe how many projects everyone is working on. I am picking away on only 1--my miter square sweater that was giving me such grief over gauge. After frogging several times, think I finally got the decreased size. The cotton is a yarn that just seems to keep on growing. Will post progress shortly.

Knitting group last nite reported a major traffic back up due to a police shoot out on a major highway. No info on what it was about but backup extended across the river, back several miles. Yes, of course this happened at rush hour.


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> Although, with my dad being 91 nearly 92, and with his broken neck, and hating being in the rest home, and although I miss him still, I was more relieved his struggle was over, at the time. He did not have much quality of life, although always a gentleman. And much liked in the home.


I know what you mean Julie, we don't want anyone to suffer. My Mum did and it was horrible. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> Families can be very unpredictable- was there a death notice in the paper- they may have thought that was sufficient?


No notices, her Mum was not very nice and ran poor Liz ragged. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Julie, we don't want anyone to suffer. My Mum did and it was horrible. 💞


I am so sorry to hear that of your Mum's passing- it must have been very difficult for you. And Mum's are irreplaceable.


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> No notices, her Mum was not very nice and ran poor Liz ragged. 💞


And obviously had little caring for those Liz loved.


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> Ros--your baby dress and booties are adorable. That is a good basic pattern to play with..


Thank you Tanya and I do love to play with that pattern. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that of your Mum's passing- it must have been very difficult for you. And Mum's are irreplaceable.


It was Julie. I do miss her, but she taught me to knit and I feel close to her when knitting, which bought me here surrounded by friends. So thanks Mum 💞💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> It was Julie. I do miss her. 💞


Hugs, dear!


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs, dear!


Thank you Julie. It's great to be surrounded by friends here on LP. 💞💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. It's great to be surrounded by friends here on LP. 💞💞


It is great, isn't it!


----------



## britgirl

433 stitches. That is for the medium size! I am sure it will all be worth it in the end, but right now it is a pain!

Sue


RosD said:


> How many stitches do you have to cast on Sue? 💞


----------



## Lurker 2

Was it Ronie who mentioned Darn Good Yarns a few days ago? Any way I have ordered some of their lace weight silk in Mermaid at sea, to knit up in the shawl _Kelvinway_ that I bought some time back- because cousin Karen loves to walk through Kelvinway in Glasgow. The dollar exchange was against me, but that is the risk one takes when ordering on the internet.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, that is just on the chart.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> It's in the edging.
> Row 33 shows an extra stitch but that isn't important because it is just plain knitting. It is in row 35 where it matters & you'd spot it right away. There are two K2tog stitches followed by K3. On the other side of the YO stretch, it should be K3 instead of K4 to correspond to that.


----------



## Lurker 2

How the red Guernsey is coming on- not a UFO I am well aware- but as a large project being on 2 .75mm now I really want to press on with it. I am about half way up the stocking stitch band, with Jean's initials.


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> 433 stitches. That is for the medium size! I am sure it will all be worth it in the end, but right now it is a pain!
> 
> Sue


Wow Sue!!! That is a lot to cast on. Yes it will be worth it. I feel your pain💞


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> How the red Guernsey is coming on- not a UFO I am well aware- but as a large project being on 2 .75mm now I really want to press on with it. I am about half way up the stocking stitch band, with Jean's initials.


It will be gorgeous Julie. 💞


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Linda, I don't think I posted about your fish blanket. The colors in it are wonderful. Just smile a secret smile, when you see the Dad using it. All knitting should have someone to love it like he does.


 :wink:


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> It was really traumatic and Liz was 58 years old. 💞


Same age as my friend. Way too young to go - as with Julie's daughter too.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Jane, sorry that you are getting behind. I know what it is like to miss a couple of days, having done that myself this,past weekend. I am sort of catching up now.
> 
> Could you tell me where the error is in Montego, although I know I am quite a way behind you. I had a similar thing happen Wednesday evening, and fudged it, but then looked more closely and saw the mistake in the pattern and went back and tinked.
> 
> I started the Vampire yesterday afternoon, but still after several hours casting on have barely past the halfway point. Telling myself to hang in there as the stitch count will go down and this is probably the worst part of it.
> 
> Sue[/quote
> 
> Just think of the beauty of the finished shawl. I've just seen a photo of your Mountain Mist, Sue, in a newsletter from Watercolour and Lace. It is a beauty.


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> It will be gorgeous Julie. 💞


I agree with Ros it's looking good julie


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> With meals like this, one has to wonder how the French remain so slim. Or is this a myth?


Plus they love their sweets - especially chocolate.
You still see lots of petite people but there is a fair share of large ones, too.
I think that where the meal is spread out over time & portions are not necessarily that big, that it doesn't have as bad an effect as it might.


----------



## jscaplen

Stitch count on my Montego at row 36 of the edging: 1768. There is one more increase row which I think adds 136 stitches.
I am trying to figure out where I might add some beads in the last lace row - have to count my beads to see what might be possible.
Invited out for supper this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> It will be gorgeous Julie. 💞


Thanks, Ros- I am looking forward to getting to the purl/plain patterning.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Same age as my friend. Way too young to go - as with Julie's daughter too.


And she was only 22 when we lost her. I have not mentioned before, Linda, but it does not mean I've not felt your pain.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I agree with Ros it's looking good julie


Thanks Sonja- it will be a slow knit- because Jean asked for a dense fabric- living as she does on the chilly west coast.


----------



## dogyarns

jscaplen said:


> When will you give the info on that KAL?


As soon as the snowflakes and their ebook are published on Ravelry - probably Sunday or Monday.



jscaplen said:


> I take it, then, that you have decided on your edging?


Nope! I will probably just sit down and decide to 'do it' and knit by the seat of my pants! It will be as much a surprise to me as everyone else!


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> 433 stitches. That is for the medium size! I am sure it will all be worth it in the end, but right now it is a pain!


I love Lily's patterns so I agree - it will be worth it in the end... if I ever get time to do it! Actually, I am determined that I will CO Sunday evening. I am invited out for dinner so supper will be cancelled.  That gives me free time to knit.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> Linda how did you seam the fish together!! I see black yarn between all those fish? I was planning on the mattress stitch and burying the ends in the seams...


I crocheted it together which was easy because each row starts with a slip stitch. The yarn between is actually a sort of teal colour to give the impression of the sea. I started by laying out all the fish and adjusting until I got a formation I liked, then did long ribbons, and finally crocheted the ribbons together. It was quick to do and I liked the stained glass effect but then there was the tedium of sewing in the ends, which I did during a cricket match - 4 or 5 hours work.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Thanks, that is just on the chart.


Yes - & I wasn't bright enough to immediately check the written version but spent a while working out the stitches in previous rows & requirements for the next ones. DUH!


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Linda--your fish blanket is wonderful. Besides the colors, you managed to create the effect of a school of fish moving thru the ocean. Quite unique.
> .


Thank you, Tanya, that was just the effect I wanted.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> How the red Guernsey is coming on...


Making great progress, Julie. That colour is glorious.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ... I've just seen a photo of your Mountain Mist, Sue, in a newsletter from Watercolour and Lace. It is a beauty.


Yes - I noticed it, too, & forgot to mention it.


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...It will be as much a surprise to me as everyone else!


Looking forward to the surprise. 
I won't be able to start the Snowflake KAL until I get back home.


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> It was Julie. I do miss her, but she taught me to knit and I feel close to her when knitting, which bought me here surrounded by friends. So thanks Mum 💞💞


Me too, Ros - and my grandmother.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> How the red Guernsey is coming on- not a UFO I am well aware- but as a large project being on 2 .75mm now I really want to press on with it. I am about half way up the stocking stitch band, with Jean's initials.


Great progress. It is going to look so good.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Stitch count on my Montego at row 36 of the edging: 1768. There is one more increase row which I think adds 136 stitches.
> I am trying to figure out where I might add some beads in the last lace row - have to count my beads to see what might be possible.
> Invited out for supper this evening.


Don't think of the numbers just keep thinking of how stunning it will look.


----------



## RosD

I heard from Keira-Lee, she loves her birthday scarf and teddy bear. I'm off to bed it's 11.36pm here. I just thought I would sneak another pic of Jackson in, you know what I'm like. &#128158;


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> And she was only 22 when we lost her. I have not mentioned before, Linda, but it does not mean I've not felt your pain.


Understood, Julie. xxx


----------



## dogyarns

Jane, the Snowflake KAL itself will not start until June. I will just be announcing it in a few days to let folks get their patterns and supplies gathered since it will encompass the new snowflakes and the two previous sets.

I have to say, Jane, that I have never had an urge to see France. No idea why, just didn't. Your travelogue has me wanting to see it now, though! Keep those 'inside view' descriptions coming!


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> I heard from Keira-Lee, she loves her birthday scarf and teddy bear. I'm off to bed it's 11.36pm here. I just thought I would sneak another pic of Jackson in, you know what I'm like. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Linda, I found an error in clue 3 in the right half of the chart on line 1 (really row 101 overall) It shows 2 yo's to the left of the second A decrease. The one right by the A should just be a knit stitch. 
Jane has posted the error in the edging on row 35.

Thanks for the post about the W & L newsletter. I had received that this morning, but not got round to reading it. It was some beautiful yarn I had received.

Sue



linda09 said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane, sorry that you are getting behind. I know what it is like to miss a couple of days, having done that myself this,past weekend. I am sort of catching up now.
> 
> Could you tell me where the error is in Montego, although I know I am quite a way behind you. I had a similar thing happen Wednesday evening, and fudged it, but then looked more closely and saw the mistake in the pattern and went back and tinked.
> 
> I started the Vampire yesterday afternoon, but still after several hours casting on have barely past the halfway point. Telling myself to hang in there as the stitch count will go down and this is probably the worst part of it.
> 
> Sue[/quote
> 
> Just think of the beauty of the finished shawl. I've just seen a photo of your Mountain Mist, Sue, in a newsletter from Watercolour and Lace. It is a beauty.
Click to expand...


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> Don't think of the numbers just keep thinking of how stunning it will look.


Imagine how long the BO will take if I opt for a picot one! We'll need to extend this party by a week for me to get it done by the end. 

I am really looking forward to getting at the BO, though.
Can't imagine how I am going to block it.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> I heard from Keira-Lee, she loves her birthday scarf and teddy bear.


There was never any doubt.


> another pic of Jackson...


He always looks so busy.
Give him a hug from me when you see him on Sunday.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> He always looks so busy.
> Give him a hug from me when you see him on Sunday.


I will certainly give him a hug from you. 💞


----------



## eshlemania

Julie, your guernsey is looking great. Love the red. 

Ros, thanks for the picture of Jackson. He is our mascot! 

My back is still sore this morning. But it gets better with moving. I am putting magnesium gel and cayenne salve on it. My lady yesterday morning has a set of bay windows off her kitchen over a sloped roof. I open a window and climb out, do the outside and then climb back in. The climb back in is when I tweaked my back. I think yesterday was the last time I will do those windows.

See you all later.


----------



## TLL

linda09 said:


> I don't think we ever really stop missing the people we love and lose but eventually reach a point where the sadness fades and happy times can be remembered without pain. Hugs for you, your loss is still comparatively recent
> 
> I picked up on the suggestion made to Tanya (sorry I can't remember who made it) to plant a tree. I haven't got enough space to do that but my friend and I were both keen gardeners and frequently swopped plants. Those she gave me are certainly going to get extra care and attention.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KTGriff

Wow, I miss 3 days and can't believe how many pages to get thru, I love this group. To all who have suffered loss or illness I send prayers and hugs and lots of healing laughter. I am a believer of guardian angels, my closest is my maternal grandmother who passed when I was 3. My mother always thought I had a creative mind with the stories I told but my great aunts and uncles understood it was from grandma. Whenever I was ill she was there always. This life can't be all there is and angels are my transition. All my best to all, thanks for all the inspiration and baby pics. Your wip have inspired me to knit even when tired, I find it rejuvenating! Love and laughter, Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> I crocheted it together which was easy because each row starts with a slip stitch. The yarn between is actually a sort of teal colour to give the impression of the sea. I started by laying out all the fish and adjusting until I got a formation I liked, then did long ribbons, and finally crocheted the ribbons together. It was quick to do and I liked the stained glass effect but then there was the tedium of sewing in the ends, which I did during a cricket match - 4 or 5 hours work.


That was a lot of ends!


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Making great progress, Julie. That colour is glorious.


Thanks, Jane ,*(ooopsy similar avatars there) it is a little richer to the eye than on my monitor at least.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Great progress. It is going to look so good.


Thanks, Linda, I hope it will be good, between me and Alice Starmore!


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> I heard from Keira-Lee, she loves her birthday scarf and teddy bear. I'm off to bed it's 11.36pm here. I just thought I would sneak another pic of Jackson in, you know what I'm like. 💞


With a darling like him, who wouldn't be!?


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Understood, Julie. xxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: oxo


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks, Bev- I am just hoping I don't break another needle- first time I've had one snap, but neither have I usually done so many stitches on a #2!



eshlemania said:


> Julie, your guernsey is looking great. Love the red.
> 
> Ros, thanks for the picture of Jackson. He is our mascot!
> 
> My back is still sore this morning. But it gets better with moving. I am putting magnesium gel and cayenne salve on it. My lady yesterday morning has a set of bay windows off her kitchen over a sloped roof. I open a window and climb out, do the outside and then climb back in. The climb back in is when I tweaked my back. I think yesterday was the last time I will do those windows.
> 
> See you all later.


----------



## britgirl

Got a couple of pics of Madryn, taken outside in the glorious sunshine.it's so nice to see all the green outside, after winter and before the heat of summer that will "burn" it. 

Sue


----------



## KittyChris

britgirl said:


> Got a couple of pics of Madryn, taken outside in the glorious sunshine.it's so nice to see all the green outside, after winter and before the heat of summer that will "burn" it.
> 
> Sue


I like this second picture, it looks like the shawl is flying in the air on its own. LOL 
and your SF is looking good too. I'm done with clue 4 but haven't taken a picture yet. Maybe after work today or tomorrow....


----------



## KittyChris

triciad19 said:


> Probably just me, but I found the 10 stitch blanket clumsy as it grew. Working with 10 stitches the rest seemed to pull. I might try it again but frogged every time so far. I see several versions but just can't get comfortable with it.


It looks so cool, but I can see your point. it probably would be a pain . . .


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Got a couple of pics of Madryn, taken outside in the glorious sunshine.it's so nice to see all the green outside, after winter and before the heat of summer that will "burn" it.
> 
> Sue


Looking good, Sue! I think Norma has real potential as a designer.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, Sue! I think Norma has real potential as a designer.


That's a beautiful shawl Sue and Norma you are a genius

Sonja


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> He always looks so busy.
> Give him a hug from me when you see him on Sunday.


And me, too!!!


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, Sue! I think Norma has real potential as a designer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I can't wait to see more of your geurnsey, Julie! It is coming along really well!


----------



## jscaplen

KTGriff said:


> ...I am a believer of guardian angels...


We used to say this prayer when we were kids:
Angel of God,
my guardian dear,
to whom God's love commits me here,
ever this day,
be at my side
to light and guard,
to rule and guide.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Got a couple of pics of Madryn, taken outside....


The outdoor shots really bring them to life!
Looks fabulous, Sue


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I can't wait to see more of your geurnsey, Julie! It is coming along really well!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> We used to say this prayer when we were kids:
> Angel of God,
> my guardian dear,
> to whom God's love commits me here,
> ever this day,
> be at my side
> to light and guard,
> to rule and guide.


I have never heard this one before. It is very nice.


----------



## tamarque

Just read past 4 or 5 pages. Brain is still fuddled so can't keep many of the posts straight in my mind.

Spent my 1 hours on knee yesterday cleaning paint from the oak flooring. Today spent 1.5 hours getting more of it out the floor grains and sanding the stair treads so most of the paint his removed and I have lost 3 days of planned progress. But it also has clearly been a path for working out the out of control sense of death. 

Missed an ECC meeting yesterday after promising to be there. Am still in a fiddle mixing up days of the week.

Our local Farmer's Market begins today and am readying to go over now. Hope my Eastern European baking woman is there. Really want some of her fabulous bread. It will feel good to see other people, too, especially our Korean woman farmer who has seedlings again this year. Last year she had great plants.

Will come home and knit. Hope to finally decide on the sweater top dimensions and opening. Wanted to do an off center opening but not sure how it will look with the miter square bottom. If I can, will photo and send pics in a while.


----------



## eshlemania

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, Sue! I think Norma has real potential as a designer.


Right on both counts, Julie. 

Kathy, we are glad that you are here too.


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Right on both counts, Julie.
> 
> Kathy, we are glad that you are here too.


And hope your back is feeling better, Bev.

You sound more at peace, Tanya. I hope your time at your farmer's market is a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Toni. Actually, it is feeling better. As I went through my day, it loosened up as I worked. So I have hopes that in a few days it will be history.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Got a couple of pics of Madryn, taken outside in the glorious sunshine.it's so nice to see all the green outside, after winter and before the heat of summer that will "burn" it.
> 
> Sue


Looks really good.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> And hope your back is feeling better, Bev.
> 
> You sound more at peace, Tanya. I hope your time at your farmer's market is a good one. :thumbup:


I am working on regrounding myself. The work today helped some. The farmer's market is always pleasant and super friendly. Bought a mess of seedlings and ramps, sampled some wine and picked up some bread. Lots of chatter and one woman, a potter, apologized for not getting back to me on a pair of mitts she wanted last Fall. Her father passed and it threw her for a loop so we both commiserated and agreed to get together at my house for sale/rent. Something may happen there. If not, its okay. I like her a lot and enjoy her energy.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni. Actually, it is feeling better. As I went through my day, it loosened up as I worked. So I have hopes that in a few days it will be history.


Glad you are doing better. Back pain is the worst. For future reference, arnica to run in for acutes as well as internally for injuries. Also Rhus Tox for symptoms that are worse when getting up but improve on movement. Both are great first aid remedies to have on hand in a couple of potencies.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> I have never heard this one before. It is very nice.


But as is often said, watch what you ask for. A psychic once told me that the angels and guardian spirits have no sense of humor and you have no idea how your requests will be interpreted.


----------



## Ronie

linda09 said:


> I crocheted it together which was easy because each row starts with a slip stitch. The yarn between is actually a sort of teal colour to give the impression of the sea. I started by laying out all the fish and adjusting until I got a formation I liked, then did long ribbons, and finally crocheted the ribbons together. It was quick to do and I liked the stained glass effect but then there was the tedium of sewing in the ends, which I did during a cricket match - 4 or 5 hours work.


Thank you Linda! I am going to sort through my yarns and plan it out. I think the stained glass effect looks great and I might do that too.. I will know more in a few days.. the first one I did was a baby blue so I kinda played around with the idea Tricia had with her Madryn and I could do a sea shore look to it also..  it sure is a fun little thing to make.. and I would bury my ends as I went in the crochet part..

have fun at dinner Jane!

That is looking great Julie!! it is really coming along quickly! I am going to order some yarn too.. I just need to go back in there and look.. I know there were several I wanted


----------



## Ronie

KTGriff said:


> Wow, I miss 3 days and can't believe how many pages to get thru, I love this group. To all who have suffered loss or illness I send prayers and hugs and lots of healing laughter. I am a believer of guardian angels, my closest is my maternal grandmother who passed when I was 3. My mother always thought I had a creative mind with the stories I told but my great aunts and uncles understood it was from grandma. Whenever I was ill she was there always. This life can't be all there is and angels are my transition. All my best to all, thanks for all the inspiration and baby pics. Your wip have inspired me to knit even when tired, I find it rejuvenating! Love and laughter, Kathy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Have a good night!!!


----------



## triciad19

Julie, love the start on the guernsey. Your cousin should love it
Sue, lovely Madryn. It does look like it is flying with no visible means of support.
I agree, Norma has a future in design.
Cute baby clothes Ros. Great work.
Bev love your scarf. So looking like spring. Your Seaman's cap looks so warm. I need one in winter when doing chores to keep my ears and back of my neck warm.

Finished the prayer shawl with about 20 inches of yarn left. Hope to get another ufo finished or at least get back to it. It has been good, used up some stash, freed up some needles, good to have these projects finished instead of looking reproachful when something new is started.


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ...
> Finished the prayer shawl with about 20 inches of yarn left. ...


Feels good, huh?
So glad that you are getting back to those projects.
I have other UFOs waiting back home for our next Rescue Mission.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni. Actually, it is feeling better. As I went through my day, it loosened up as I worked. So I have hopes that in a few days it will be history.


That is good news!! I think all the walking I do at work has helped my hip a lot!! even though it also flares it up! it is so much better than before! There really is a reason why they say to stay active


----------



## jscaplen

More tantalizing possibilities:

Morrígan by Beata Jezek 
http://shop.hedgehogfibres.com/product/morrigan

Azalea Offset Shell Cowl
by Darlene Joyce 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azalea-offset-shell-cowl

Other free patterns from Darlene Joyce
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Darlene%20Joyce&availability=free&sort=date

Without Moonlight
by Caitlin ffrench 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/without-moonlight

Creamy Shawl
by Kasia Smolak 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/creamy-shawl

Karen Shawl from Lorna's Laces 
(have to have an account)
http://blog.loveknitting.com/free-lornas-laces-shawl-pattern/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=070515_LORNAS&utm_content=NOOFFER


----------



## Ronie

Tanya have a great time at the farmers market!!! let yourself remember what brings you happiness  maybe being around friends and familiar surroundings will help you get more centered.. 

Tricia that is great progress and nothing like getting down to the wire!! wow I bet there was some tense moments  

Sue you Madryn is so pretty outside in the yard and sunshine!! I should use either my Azalea or Fuchsia for my pictures.. yours look so nice!


----------



## jscaplen

Free for the first 24 hours onlyuntil 4:00 p.m. Saturday May 9th U.S. Pacific Time.

Criss Cross Apricot Shawlette by Pam Jemelian 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/criss-cross-apricot-shawlette


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> Free for the first 24 hours onlyuntil 4:00 p.m. Saturday May 9th U.S. Pacific Time.
> 
> Criss Cross Apricot Shawlette by Pam Jemelian
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/criss-cross-apricot-shawlette


Love this Jane.. and I saved several of the other ones you shared... the Criss Cross Apricot is really pretty though!!!


----------



## TLL

Oh, no! Cast-on-it is has set in again!!!  Those are some really nice patterns again, Jane. You are a super sleuth! 

I have to agree with Ronie. The Criss Cross Apricot with the cables in the back is especially pretty. 

It has been my experience also, the more that I move, the better I feel. I am so glad you are both feeling so good, Ronie and Bev!!! 

In reference to asking for protection and guidance from God's angels, I know that with Jesus as my Savior I do not need to fear and I gladly ask for His and His angel's protection daily.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Right on both counts, Julie.
> 
> Kathy, we are glad that you are here too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Bev!


----------



## eshlemania

Jane, I love the Without Moonlight, especially in the variegated colors. I would think about doing it in worsted weight. I think it would still be a nice size shawl and it wouldn't cost so much. 

Thanks, Tanya, for the list of first aid items to have.

I have looked at how to do the heel on You tube. I may try to do it tomorrow. I will work on my Shipwreck tonight. I did some on that last night. It is a WIP/UFO.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Thank you Linda! I am going to sort through my yarns and plan it out. I think the stained glass effect looks great and I might do that too.. I will know more in a few days.. the first one I did was a baby blue so I kinda played around with the idea Tricia had with her Madryn and I could do a sea shore look to it also..  it sure is a fun little thing to make.. and I would bury my ends as I went in the crochet part..
> 
> have fun at dinner Jane!
> 
> That is looking great Julie!! it is really coming along quickly! I am going to order some yarn too.. I just need to go back in there and look.. I know there were several I wanted


Thanks so much, Ronie! I've ordered Mermaid at Sea- which should be pastels, but won't matter if it is darker.


----------



## Lurker 2

It is such a nice colour to work with- but I have come home from a shopping spree with the yarn for a black scarf and yarn to do the lass's initials probably- I had to go for bulky to get it done in time- we have gone so cold so quickly- I will probably 'Swiss Darn' them, (Duplicate Stitch) I have seen so many designs since along the lines of Madryn- but Norma's is unique so far as I can tell!



triciad19 said:


> Julie, love the start on the guernsey. Your cousin should love it
> Sue, lovely Madryn. It does look like it is flying with no visible means of support.
> I agree, Norma has a future in design.
> Cute baby clothes Ros. Great work.
> Bev love your scarf. So looking like spring. Your Seaman's cap looks so warm. I need one in winter when doing chores to keep my ears and back of my neck warm.
> 
> Finished the prayer shawl with about 20 inches of yarn left. Hope to get another ufo finished or at least get back to it. It has been good, used up some stash, freed up some needles, good to have these projects finished instead of looking reproachful when something new is started.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> I have never heard this one before. It is very nice.


I didn't either. I love that!


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Got a couple of pics of Madryn, taken outside in the glorious sunshine.it's so nice to see all the green outside, after winter and before the heat of summer that will "burn" it.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely beautiful. We're enjoy lovely spring weather here, too. It's do uplifting!


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> I heard from Keira-Lee, she loves her birthday scarf and teddy bear. I'm off to bed it's 11.36pm here. I just thought I would sneak another pic of Jackson in, you know what I'm like. 💞


What a little cutie!


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> Love this Jane.. and I saved several of the other ones you shared... the Criss Cross Apricot is really pretty though!!!


I did, too, and I do, too!


----------



## triciad19

It is a hard decision which project to work on next. There is a scrappy prayer shawl, a homespun prayer shawl, Spring Spirits, Cat's Paw and a mystery project, probably a lace shawl. Plenty for now and later too.

Teaching a Bible Study, leading Celebrate Recovery meetings, and Chairing the women's group at church are cutting into my knitting time. It isn't just the meetings but the preparation time.


----------



## Lurker 2

What I came home with from Spotlight today- not all of the yarn, because there is two of the variegated green, and seven in total of the black- which is to be for a scarf for a young friend, I have to do her initials- could not get a white in the right weight so have opted for the off-white. The pinks are for another scarf I am knitting from edge to edge, long edge that is, not short edges. the needles are all 2 .75 mm, and should cover all I will need to finish the Guernsey. I now have 5 skeins of the green, so that should be plenty for whatever I end up deciding to do with it. The jar with lid and handle is for taking my lunch when I go to my Korowai Weaving class, on Mondays.


----------



## Miss Pam

triciad19 said:


> It is a hard decision which project to work on next. There is a scrappy prayer shawl, a homespun prayer shawl, Spring Spirits, Cat's Paw and a mystery project, probably a lace shawl. Plenty for now and later too.
> 
> Teaching a Bible Study, leading Celebrate Recovery meetings, and Chairing the women's group at church are cutting into my knitting time. It isn't just the meetings but the preparation time.


Those both look great. I didn't get any knitting done while I was away at my parents'. Going to try to work on my Foolish Heart MKAL tonight.


----------



## triciad19

Miss Pam said:


> Those both look great. I didn't get any knitting done while I was away at my parents'. Going to try to work on my Foolish Heart MKAL tonight.


I have that one but trying hard to not start anything new unless it is a prayer shawl Cat's paw is dark but it is a lace project where the lace forms the paw print. It is an 8 row repeat and increases 18 stitches for every 8 rows.

Please keep Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (USA) in your prayers. They are having record setting rains. My cousin sent pictures of water in the street in front of her home last reported 4 feet deep. Water in their yard and it is showing that is raining heavy there this evening.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> What I came home with from Spotlight today- not all of the yarn, because there is two of the variegated green, and seven in total of the black- which is to be for a scarf for a young friend, I have to do her initials- could not get a white in the right weight so have opted for the off-white. The pinks are for another scarf I am knitting from edge to edge, long edge that is, not short edges. the needles are all 2 .75 mm, and should cover all I will need to finish the Guernsey. I now have 5 skeins of the green, so that should be plenty for whatever I end up deciding to do with it. The jar with lid and handle is for taking my lunch when I go to my Korowai Weaving class, on Mondays.


That's great, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam

triciad19 said:


> I have that one but trying hard to not start anything new unless it is a prayer shawl Cat's paw is dark but it is a lace project where the lace forms the paw print. It is an 8 row repeat and increases 18 stitches for every 8 rows.
> 
> Please keep Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (USA) in your prayers. They are having record setting rains. My cousin sent pictures of water in the street in front of her home last reported 4 feet deep. Water in their yard and it is showing that is raining heavy there this evening.


Will add them to my prayers, Tricia.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Julie!


I have got started on the black scarf straight away- because that is the most pressing promise!
I have overspent, but what the heck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Will add them to my prayers, Tricia.


Me too.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> I have that one but trying hard to not start anything new unless it is a prayer shawl Cat's paw is dark but it is a lace project where the lace forms the paw print. It is an 8 row repeat and increases 18 stitches for every 8 rows.
> 
> Please keep Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (USA) in your prayers. They are having record setting rains. My cousin sent pictures of water in the street in front of her home last reported 4 feet deep. Water in their yard and it is showing that is raining heavy there this evening.


that is pretty severe weather. vaguely heard something about baseball size hail someplace in the country predicted, too. do hope everyone in Oklahoma stays safe. will send energy.


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ...Spring Spirits, Cat's Paw ....


Your Cat's Paw is looking great, Tricia. Maybe that will be the next of Kris Basta that I will knit.
I love the colourway in your Spring Spirits.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> What I came home with from Spotlight today....


That should keep you busy for a whie, Julie.
I love that green.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> That should keep you busy for a whie, Julie.
> I love that green.


I am sure it will! The green calls for a 12 mm needle.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> ...The green calls for a 12 mm needle.


Not evident in the photo - might have to do that in short stints.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Not evident in the photo - might have to do that in short stints.


cast on 27, garter stitch, and then a variation of what I know as oblique openwork.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> and I would bury my ends as I went in the crochet part..


At the time I didn't know enough about crochet to know you could do that.

I've been doing bits and pieces to improve my skills - including catching the ends in


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> That is good news!! I think all the walking I do at work has helped my hip a lot!! even though it also flares it up! it is so much better than before! There really is a reason why they say to stay active


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Free for the first 24 hours onlyuntil 4:00 p.m. Saturday May 9th U.S. Pacific Time.
> 
> Criss Cross Apricot Shawlette by Pam Jemelian
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/criss-cross-apricot-shawlette


Like this. Thank you, Jane.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> What I came home with from Spotlight today- not all of the yarn, because there is two of the variegated green, and seven in total of the black- which is to be for a scarf for a young friend, I have to do her initials- could not get a white in the right weight so have opted for the off-white. The pinks are for another scarf I am knitting from edge to edge, long edge that is, not short edges. the needles are all 2 .75 mm, and should cover all I will need to finish the Guernsey. I now have 5 skeins of the green, so that should be plenty for whatever I end up deciding to do with it. The jar with lid and handle is for taking my lunch when I go to my Korowai Weaving class, on Mondays.


A goodly haul.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> A goodly haul.


That is what I thought, too!!!!


----------



## RosD

Just across the road from Carmen & Peter's farm property in Mandurah. There were so many kangaroos, at least 30. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Ros, thanks for the picture of Jackson. He is our mascot!


Thanks Bev, how adorable!!! Jackson the LP mascot. I love it. I hope your back feels better soon.💞


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> With a darling like him, who wouldn't be!?


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Got a couple of pics of Madryn, taken outside in the glorious sunshine.it's so nice to see all the green outside, after winter and before the heat of summer that will "burn" it.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> And me, too!!!


Yes I will Toni. He's so adorable!!!💞


----------



## RosD

triciad19 said:


> Cute baby clothes Ros. Great work.


Thank you Tricia. 💞


----------



## eshlemania

triciad19 said:


> It is a hard decision which project to work on next.


You have some lovely choices there, Tricia. Sounds like your life is quite full. 

Oh, Julie, what a lovely haul you have there. I have the Entrelac book. It is quite good. So, what is Spotlight and can I go with you next time you go?? 

Praying, Tricia.

Wow, that's a lot of kangaroos, Ros.


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> What a little cutie!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD

triciad19 said:


> It is a hard decision which project to work on next. There is a scrappy prayer shawl, a homespun prayer shawl, Spring Spirits, Cat's Paw and a mystery project, probably a lace shawl. Plenty for now and later too.
> 
> Teaching a Bible Study, leading Celebrate Recovery meetings, and Chairing the women's group at church are cutting into my knitting time. It isn't just the meetings but the preparation time.


Looking gorgeous Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> What I came home with from Spotlight today- not all of the yarn, because there is two of the variegated green, and seven in total of the black- which is to be for a scarf for a young friend, I have to do her initials- could not get a white in the right weight so have opted for the off-white. The pinks are for another scarf I am knitting from edge to edge, long edge that is, not short edges. the needles are all 2 .75 mm, and should cover all I will need to finish the Guernsey. I now have 5 skeins of the green, so that should be plenty for whatever I end up deciding to do with it. The jar with lid and handle is for taking my lunch when I go to my Korowai Weaving class, on Mondays.


Lovely yarn Julie, I bought that Entrelac Book at Spotlight some time ago. 💞


----------



## RosD

triciad19 said:


> I have that one but trying hard to not start anything new unless it is a prayer shawl Cat's paw is dark but it is a lace project where the lace forms the paw print. It is an 8 row repeat and increases 18 stitches for every 8 rows.
> 
> Please keep Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (USA) in your prayers. They are having record setting rains. My cousin sent pictures of water in the street in front of her home last reported 4 feet deep. Water in their yard and it is showing that is raining heavy there this evening.


I hope everyone will be safe in Oklahoma. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> You have some lovely choices there, Tricia. Sounds like your life is quite full.
> 
> Oh, Julie, what a lovely haul you have there. I have the Entrelac book. It is quite good. So, what is Spotlight and can I go with you next time you go??
> 
> Praying, Tricia.
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of kangaroos, Ros.


Fantastic photo Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> You have some lovely choices there, Tricia. Sounds like your life is quite full.
> 
> Oh, Julie, what a lovely haul you have there. I have the Entrelac book. It is quite good. So, what is Spotlight and can I go with you next time you go??
> 
> Praying, Tricia.
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of kangaroos, Ros.


Fantastic photo Bev. 💞oops double post. 😀


----------



## eshlemania

THanks, Ros. Twice over.


----------



## KittyChris

triciad19 said:


> It is a hard decision which project to work on next. There is a scrappy prayer shawl, a homespun prayer shawl, Spring Spirits, Cat's Paw and a mystery project, probably a lace shawl. Plenty for now and later too.
> 
> Teaching a Bible Study, leading Celebrate Recovery meetings, and Chairing the women's group at church are cutting into my knitting time. It isn't just the meetings but the preparation time.


Oh, I like your 2 starts here. I will make the Cats Paw some day. You are really active - I don't know how you get time to get any knitting done.


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> What I came home with from Spotlight today- not all of the yarn, because there is two of the variegated green, and seven in total of the black- which is to be for a scarf for a young friend, I have to do her initials- could not get a white in the right weight so have opted for the off-white. The pinks are for another scarf I am knitting from edge to edge, long edge that is, not short edges. the needles are all 2 .75 mm, and should cover all I will need to finish the Guernsey. I now have 5 skeins of the green, so that should be plenty for whatever I end up deciding to do with it. The jar with lid and handle is for taking my lunch when I go to my Korowai Weaving class, on Mondays.


Nice haul Julie. It will be interesting to see the scarf with the pink fancy yarn. Will all those skeins go into 1 scarf? 
Now that I have completed my Kaika socks (will post pic later, it is very cloudy right now) I am thinking about taking a ride to the LYS to check out her sock yarn to make more socks. She always has a bunch of stuff on sale.


----------



## sisu

Julie, you have made good progress on the red guernsey. It is such a nice rich red, at least on my monitor!

Oh my Jane, 1768 stitches on the needles and more increases! That must seem like forever to get one row done. 

Ros, so glad Keira-Lee liked her scarf and teddy! And of course I love seeing happy little Jackson!

Sue, the Madryn shawl looks so pretty amongst all that greenery! I can't remember, what yarn did you use? Was it fingering or lace weight?

Tanya, hope the farmers market was good and helped ease some of your angst.

Ronie, it is good that you switched to doing the fish! Sounds like it will be a much better project for you!

Trish, lovely start and completions as well. You sure are busy!

Lovely additions to your stash Julie. Bet you will have fun working with all of that!


----------



## KittyChris

Ros, that is an awful lot of kangaroos, thanks for posting. Love nature and wildlife. 

Bev, great picture as always! &#128516;&#128150;&#128158;&#128516;

Tricia, will be praying for Oklahoma as well as the world. Weather is crazy all over. The first tropical storm has been named in the Atlantic yesterday. It is at least 1 month early for that. &#128549;

Jane, I broke down and have put the Criss Cross shawl in my library. I like that one a lot and it is a bit different. &#128576;&#128571;


----------



## sisu

Yes, I too love the photo Bev and glad to know your back is feeling better.

Ros, that is so neat to see all those kangaroos just roaming around!


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Ros. Twice over.


You are so welcome Bev. 😀💞


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Chris and Caryn. And my back is continuing to improve. I didn't feel it at all when I got up or in bed last night. Now it has just a minor presence which I am hoping will get gone during the day.


----------



## RosD

sisu said:


> Ros, so glad Keira-Lee liked her scarf and teddy! And of course I love seeing happy little Jackson!


Thank you Caryn, me too!!! He is such a happy little boy. He has had lots of kisses and cuddles from LPers today. He is adorable and we've had lots of fun with him today. When we arrived here he was on the lawn running around with the chickens. Too cute!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

KittyChris said:


> Ros, that is an awful lot of kangaroos, thanks for posting. Love nature and wildlife.


You're welcome Chris, I'm sorry I couldn't get a better photo. I thought if I get out of the car they would all hop away. 💞


----------



## RosD

sisu said:


> Yes, I too love the photo Bev and glad to know your back is feeling better.
> 
> Ros, that is so neat to see all those kangaroos just roaming around!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> What I came home with from Spotlight today- not all of the yarn, because there is two of the variegated green, and seven in total of the black- which is to be for a scarf for a young friend, I have to do her initials- could not get a white in the right weight so have opted for the off-white. The pinks are for another scarf I am knitting from edge to edge, long edge that is, not short edges. the needles are all 2 .75 mm, and should cover all I will need to finish the Guernsey. I now have 5 skeins of the green, so that should be plenty for whatever I end up deciding to do with it. The jar with lid and handle is for taking my lunch when I go to my Korowai Weaving class, on Mondays.


Julie, it sounds like life is settling down very nicely for you. I am so glad.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Fantastic photo Bev. 💞oops double post. 😀


Your second post can be from me then.  Great photo, Bev!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Chris and Caryn. And my back is continuing to improve. I didn't feel it at all when I got up or in bed last night. Now it has just a minor presence which I am hoping will get gone during the day.


That's great Bev, I hope the pain is all gone tomorrow. 💞


----------



## TLL

So many wonderful options to chose from Tricia! When you get the chance, I am sure you will enjoy them. 

Thanks for the update on Oklahoma. My niece posted a joke on facebook, just taking it all in stride, but I think she is in a different part of the state. It is a crazy time of year weatherwise.

Thanks for the kangaroo photo, Ros! Rumor has it they are like deer here. If we are out and about around dusk, we might see a herd (of deer  ) that size.


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns

KittyChris said:


> I am thinking about taking a ride to the LYS to check out her sock yarn to make more socks. She always has a bunch of stuff on sale.


Always a worthwhile outing to find more sock yarn, especially when it is on sale!


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Thanks for the kangaroo photo, Ros! Rumor has it they are like deer here. If we are out and about around dusk, we might see a herd (of deer  ) that size.


You're welcome Toni, I would love to see a herd of deer. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


Hi Julie, did you get my PM? 💞


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Just across the road from Carmen & Peter's farm property in Mandurah. There were so many kangaroos, at least 30. 💞


Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, did you get my PM? 💞


Yes! did you get my email?


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! did you get my email?


I just checked and yes I did thank you. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> There were so many kangaroos, at least 30.


Are they on he inside or the outside of the fence?
Are kangaroos friendly?


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Just for fun...


Lovely shot.
Looks peaceful - I need a big dose of that at the moment.


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> ...Oh my Jane, 1768 stitches on the needles and more increases! That must seem like forever to get one row done. ...


The repeats are easy to follow which helps.


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, I broke down and have put the Criss Cross shawl in my library....


I am sorry but you aren't supposed to be looking. Now put it back!
;-) ;-)


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> The repeats are easy to follow which helps.


Well that's good, because that's an awful lot of stitches!


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Are they on he inside or the outside of the fence?
> Are kangaroos friendly?


They are on the inside of a fence and close to the freeway. They are not tame, if you approach them they tend to hop away. The big bucks can be aggressive but generally they hop away. Unfortunately they don't have any road sense and you quite often see dead ones on the side of the road. My hubby says he occassionly sees emus running along the side of the road.💞


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Lovely shot.
> Looks peaceful - I need a big dose of that at the moment.


Hang in there, Jane. We've got you.

Ros, I will try to keep that in mind, that you would like to see some deer, when I have my camera with me during the right time of day.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ... they don't have any road sense and you quite often see dead ones on the side of the road. My hubby says he occassionly sees emus running along the side of the road.💞


I frequently encounter deer on the road here in France plus all kinds of smaller varmints. I have never come across a sanglier however they are around.
In Newfoundland the road hazard is moose. If you run into one, you'll be lucky to survive.


----------



## RosD

Sunset just over the road from my DD Jane's home.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Hang in there, Jane. We've got you.


 Yes we do Jane. 💞



> Ros, I will try to keep that in mind, that you would like to see some deer, when I have my camera with me during the right time of day.


Thank you Toni, that would be great.💞


----------



## britgirl

Here is my finished Latis. I am very happy with it. I had misread the instructions and even did increases on the two rows not requiring the, so I had 16 extra stitches by the end of the increase section. However, I did the straight mesh section as called for and was concerned that it might look strange with the mesh section not being so deep. Then I made sure that I repeated my error in the decrease section so both ends matched. I have to confess that I am very happy with it, and like the little extra width. I can see making it again and knitting it exactly the same!

It is a sage green, which proved to be a hard colour to photograph. In a lot of the photos it looks grey.

Sue

Sue


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Latis. I am very happy with it. I had misread the instructions and even did increases on the two rows not requiring the, so I had 16 extra stitches by the end of the increase section. However, I did the straight mesh section as called for and was concerned that it might look strange with the mesh section not being so deep. Then I made sure that I repeated my error in the decrease section so both ends matched. I have to confess that I am very happy with it, and like the little extra width. I can see making it again and knitting it exactly the same!
> 
> It is a sage green, which proved to be a hard colour to photograph. In a lot of the photos it looks grey.


It's beautiful Sue and looks gorgeous on you. 💞


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> In reference to asking for protection and guidance from God's angels, I know that with Jesus as my Savior I do not need to fear and I gladly ask for His and His angel's protection daily.


I agree!!!  very well put 

Tricia those are looking great!! I keep forgetting that I printed off Cats Paw!! I can't wait to see what yours looks like finished.. it just may push me to get started on it.. I am saving my time and yarn for the KAL we are doing here!! Morning Dove?? I think that is the right name..

Julie wow!!! you really got a great haul didn't you... that scarf is going to be lovely!!

I agree Pam!!! finally some nice weather... we are in full blown Spring with the wind and pollen.. but yesterday was so nice! lots of sun.. I sat outside for a little while just soaking it up.. I had to go on the Bridge first thing yesterday morning to take pictures of the jet boat and the sun was so warm on my back.. the walk up to the bridge I saw so many wild flowers and lots of wild life... what a great way to start the day!!!


----------



## Ronie

Oh no Tricia that is not good... I'll keep them in my Prayers... my Dad was born in Oklahoma City!! I don't know where he lived though.. it was quite a long time ago.. LOL and he passed when I was 3.. 

pretty dandelion Bev!! you have a great eye!!! you took a weed and turned it into art


----------



## Ronie

Ros thank you for the lovely photo's..such beautiful sunsets and seashore pictures... 

Sue that turned out just perfect!! the lattice part looks great and is the perfect size for you..  love the little guy by the drain too  very cute!! 

Very busy weekend ahead for me.. I will find time to sit and relax though.. as I read the LP I am itching to do another fish  but we have shopping out of town to do.. we need to visit a dear friend who just got home from the hospital and then we have a 'Grand Opening' of the place 2 of our friends just bought... I sure hope the food is better!!! LOL and I hope the weather is nice so we can walk..  Tomorrow is a day of rest in our home.. very little gets done unless it is for pleasure .. Now to go look at yarn... I have the money in my pocket finally!!


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Latis. ...


Looks great, Sue - both as a scarf & as a shawl. It is much bigger looking than I expected. Perhaps the extra fullness helped with that.
I was in to my 3rd decrease repeat before I realized that I was decreasing all rows. Arrrgh! This is where the stitch count comes in so handy. Now I have to fiddle a little to make up for that.
I am inclined towards your idea of applying the increase & decrease to all rows.


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Sunset just over the road from my DD Jane's home.


Beautiful photos!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...I am saving my time and yarn for the KAL we are doing here!! Morning Dove??...


Oh gosh - forgot that. When are we doing that again? I will make a project page so that I don't forget again.


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Sue and looks gorgeous on you. 💞


Ditto from me, Sue! Very lovely.


----------



## dogyarns

RosD said:


> Sunset just over the road from my DD Jane's home.


So beautiful and soothing!


----------



## dogyarns

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Latis. I am very happy with it.


As well you should be since it is lovely!

Who is your little pal by the downspout? What a cutie!


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> Ros thank you for the lovely photo's..such beautiful sunsets and seashore pictures...


 you're welcome Ronie. 💞


> Very busy weekend ahead for me.. I will find time to sit and relax though.. as I read the LP I am itching to do another fish  but we have shopping out of town to do.. we need to visit a dear friend who just got home from the hospital and then we have a 'Grand Opening' of the place 2 of our friends just bought... I sure hope the food is better!!! LOL and I hope the weather is nice so we can walk..  Tomorrow is a day of rest in our home.. very little gets done unless it is for pleasure .. Now to go look at yarn... I have the money in my pocket finally!!


I hope your friend recovers quickly and that you have a lovely rest day. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful photos!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD

dogyarns said:


> So beautiful and soothing!


Thank you. 💞


----------



## tamarque

RosD said:


> Just across the road from Carmen & Peter's farm property in Mandurah. There were so many kangaroos, at least 30. 💞


I don't know how the Australian people feel about kangaroos, but that picture is very exciting to me. Here we have deer that will come onto properties in large groups. They are so destructive to landscaping and gardens but they still seem to excite people when we see them. Everyone loves bambi here.
This is really a great picture.


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> I don't know how the Australian people feel about kangaroos, but that picture is very exciting to me. Here we have deer that will come onto properties in large groups. They are so destructive to landscaping and gardens but they still seem to excite people when we see them. Everyone loves bambi here.
> This is really a great picture.


Thank you Tanya, I did think that LP would like to see them so I told hubby he had to stop so I could take a few photos, not the best but if I got out of the car they would have all disappeared. 💞


----------



## tamarque

RosD said:


> They are on the inside of a fence and close to the freeway. They are not tame, if you approach them they tend to hop away. The big bucks can be aggressive but generally they hop away. Unfortunately they don't have any road sense and you quite often see dead ones on the side of the road. My hubby says he occassionly sees emus running along the side of the road.💞


Same behavior with deer. They are not tame but are used to people and will come close to houses for food--even up on porches. Will try to find some of my photos of the deer on a customers property. I once did a job where the turkeys came feed every day about noon--a entire flock! They were within 20 ft of our working. The deer train their young around my garden. You see the mother circling with her babies around the garden fence as if to say "there are the real goodies."


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Latis. I am very happy with it. I had misread the instructions and even did increases on the two rows not requiring the, so I had 16 extra stitches by the end of the increase section. However, I did the straight mesh section as called for and was concerned that it might look strange with the mesh section not being so deep. Then I made sure that I repeated my error in the decrease section so both ends matched. I have to confess that I am very happy with it, and like the little extra width. I can see making it again and knitting it exactly the same!
> 
> It is a sage green, which proved to be a hard colour to photograph. In a lot of the photos it looks grey.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue


That looks great Sue. It is much larger than I thought it would be and I like that. The lattice work on the back is such a nice detail.


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> Same behavior with deer. They are not tame but are used to people and will come close to houses for food--even up on porches. Will try to find some of my photos of the deer on a customers property. I once did a job where the turkeys came feed every day about noon--a entire flock! They were within 20 ft of our working. The deer train their young around my garden. You see the mother circling with her babies around the garden fence as if to say "there are the real goodies."


I had a client that was paralyzed and I would take her outside for some sun.. when Spring came and the Fawns were out they would come right up to her.. Her husband fed them and he had fed the Mom too when she was little.. they would walk right into the garage and stick their heads in the door to the house for some apples!!!  she would get a big kick out of them and he put a piece of apple on the top of her foot and they ate right off of it!! these are what we call 'Town Deer' they are much tamer than the ones in the wilds.. I have seen some pretty angry Momma's if you get to close to their young... they talk too!! it was very strange but exciting too.. I knew I was far enough away..


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Ros.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Elizabeth. That's our little Cairn, Misty. Usually she doesn't make it into the pics, unlike our Miniature Schnauzer, Max, who is usually right there. He is at the very left in the pic with the swing.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> As well you should be since it is lovely!
> 
> Who is your little pal by the downspout? What a cutie!


----------



## britgirl

Glad you are having good weather. It was beautiful yesterday, but today it is just a blahsy day with fine drizzle.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I agree!!!  very well put
> 
> Tricia those are looking great!! I keep forgetting that I printed off Cats Paw!! I can't wait to see what yours looks like finished.. it just may push me to get started on it.. I am saving my time and yarn for the KAL we are doing here!! Morning Dove?? I think that is the right name..
> 
> Julie wow!!! you really got a great haul didn't you... that scarf is going to be lovely!!
> 
> I agree Pam!!! finally some nice weather... we are in full blown Spring with the wind and pollen.. but yesterday was so nice! lots of sun.. I sat outside for a little while just soaking it up.. I had to go on the Bridge first thing yesterday morning to take pictures of the jet boat and the sun was so warm on my back.. the walk up to the bridge I saw so many wild flowers and lots of wild life... what a great way to start the day!!!


----------



## britgirl

Thanks. I am definitely happy with it and glad I just continued in and didn't frog. That will teach me to read the instructions more carefully. I think I do better with charts.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue - both as a scarf & as a shawl. It is much bigger looking than I expected. Perhaps the extra fullness helped with that.
> I was in to my 3rd decrease repeat before I realized that I was decreasing all rows. Arrrgh! This is where the stitch count comes in so handy. Now I have to fiddle a little to make up for that.
> I am inclined towards your idea of applying the increase & decrease to all rows.


----------



## britgirl

Julie, you have a good haul there. You are making good progress on your Guernsey

Caryn, the yarn for my Madryn was Loops and Threads Woolike, supposed to be a laceweight. It is nice to work with. The worst part is that it is acrylic and has to be steam blocked, which can be time consuming.

Ros, loved seeing the pics of the Kangaroos, also the other pics too.

Great photo, Bev. Glad your back is improving.

Sue


----------



## triciad19

Thank you, Pam Julie, Tanya, Bev, Ros, for keep Oklahoma City in your prayers. In the past few years my Aunt's house has been hit with tornado twice. Picked up the house and set it back turned on the foundation. Damaged the roof with golf ball size hail once and they never had storms like that when I was a kid. 

Coffeyville, KS was listed in the World Book of Records for the largest hail. It was kept it a freezer for years. I have since heard other places receive large hail. The big hail are more like chunks instead of pebbles.

Thanks Jane on the comment about the Cat's Paw. It is an easy knit and fun to do. I am trying beads but they keep going to the back. 

Julie, pretty yarn. 12 mm needles? Did I read right? About a 15 or 17 US? That should work up quick. I have used 13 US or 9 mm with 2 strands of worsted #4 weight yarn.

Bev, pretty picture. Is it a dandelion? 

Ros, love your picture of the kangaroos. 

Chris, I knit or crochet whenever I sit to rest. There will be less time now as it is getting warmer and garden and yard work call.


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> T...about the Cat's Paw. It is an easy knit and fun to do. I am trying beads but they keep going to the back. ...


Hmmm - I was hoping to add beads. I'll have to study that some more. 
I find that her patterns are quick & easy - great for a last minute gift.


----------



## triciad19

Toni & Ros, sometimes I see a herd of deer that size or flock of turkey that numbers over 100. Not only is the weather changing but the animals are on the move looking for new homes. Ros, deer are raising young now. We will see herds moving in the fall. I have seen them eating hay with the cattle in winter. But it is hard to get close enough to take pictures here.

Awww Jane she just put in her library. I put things there I want to think about and the free for the day patterns. 

Ros, pretty pictures. The sunsets are gorgeous examples of color.

Sue, your Latis looks good. 

Ronie, it is amazing how much Oklahoma City has grown and taken in surrounding suburbs over the past 50 years.

Jane, it may depend on how the beads are put on. I pre-strung them and trying to put them on the paw on row 3. They probably will sit better using a crochet hook or floss but I can barely get one strand of yarn through the beads.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> I had a client that was paralyzed and I would take her outside for some sun.. when Spring came and the Fawns were out they would come right up to her.. Her husband fed them and he had fed the Mom too when she was little.. they would walk right into the garage and stick their heads in the door to the house for some apples!!!  she would get a big kick out of them and he put a piece of apple on the top of her foot and they ate right off of it!! these are what we call 'Town Deer' they are much tamer than the ones in the wilds.. I have seen some pretty angry Momma's if you get to close to their young... they talk too!! it was very strange but exciting too.. I knew I was far enough away..


Most of the time the deer make little/no noise, but they do have a voice and they will hiss at you if angry/frightened. They do that to me when I chase them off from eating my apple tree. I communicate mentally with them and they can be very obstinate about leaving, hissing at me as they turn away. I know it is exciting to get so personally connected with wild life, but I think it better to not do so. They can become too dependent on you for food and the deer will carry deer ticks. Lyme is a major occurrence in my region, so better to watch from afar.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> Toni & Ros, sometimes I see a herd of deer that size or flock of turkey that numbers over 100. Not only is the weather changing but the animals are on the move looking for new homes. Ros, deer are raising young now. We will see herds moving in the fall. I have seen them eating hay with the cattle in winter. But it is hard to get close enough to take pictures here................
> 
> It is the season for the baby deer being born. They are the cutest, especially when they have their spots. I once found a newborn parked at my garden gate in the weeds. The mother had left it there temporarily. Nothing like teaching them where the goodies really are first thing.
> 
> We have turkeys in large numbers, too. There are lots of woods on my road which harbor the turkeys. One year, going down the road, a turkey was about to cross so I stopped. It hopped across the road and then there was another. That one did a different hop, fly, jump routine. Another followed,and then more. There must have been at least 50 or more and each one crossed the road differently. It was hysterical--like watching a double line dance where people take turns strutting their stuff one at a time down the line.


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:
 

> ...Jane, it may depend on how the beads are put on. I pre-strung ...


Yes - very likely.


> I can barely get one strand of yarn through the beads.


I had only one kind of bead that I could use for Foolish Hearts since it was a heavier weight yarn & I only had sizes 8 & 6. I think they are TOHO - they have a larger hole.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks for the lovely comments on my dandelion. I have so much fun capturing nature.

That said, Ros, I love your sunsets and by the water photos. So nice and peaceful

Jane, dear, take some time by yourself, just to breathe and catch some beauty outside. Have you heard yet any results from the pool meeting.

Sue, I love the way you Latis fits you. It really looks lovely on you and sometimes, our mistakes make the piece exceptional. 

Ronie, what an experience with the deer and your client. Very cool. Take some time for yourself today-oh, that's right. You said you had money for yarn.  Woohoo!

Tanya, loved your turkey story.

All, the back is not an issue at all today. Just a little stiff in the morning. All better now. So thankful.


----------



## tamarque

Bev/Ros--always love your nature photos. Bev, you must have macro-lens feature on your camera? Such a great ethereal view of the the seed heads. Ros, you did get such great sunset colors captured. 


Bev--glad you liked the turkey story. It was many years ago that it happened but the experience still makes me laugh when thinking about them.


----------



## KittyChris

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I am definitely happy with it and glad I just continued in and didn't frog. That will teach me to read the instructions more carefully. I think I do better with charts.
> 
> Sue


Sue, so glad that you are happy with your Latis. Is came out very well and I have to say I like that pattern more now than originally, now that I see it on you. And I spied the little schnauzer 

Ros, love the sunset pictures. I hope they worked to soothe Jane a bit.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, ... Have you heard yet any results from the pool meeting....


Apparently there is a leak that they can't track down - a problem that they have pretty well every year, it seems. At the meeting someone suggested a liner & they said that they would look into it. Still waiting.


----------



## kaixixang

tamarque said:


> We have turkeys in large numbers, too. There are lots of woods on my road which harbor the turkeys. One year, going down the road, a turkey was about to cross so I stopped. It hopped across the road and then there was another. That one did a different hop, fly, jump routine. Another followed,and then more. There must have been at least 50 or more and each one crossed the road differently. It was hysterical--like watching a double line dance where people take turns strutting their stuff one at a time down the line.


What! No music to help them along? I admit to not having none when I chased that wild turkey off of the roadway...but just knowing he/she wasn't happy with me was music enough!


----------



## tamarque

kaixixang said:


> What! No music to help them along? I admit to not having none when I chased that wild turkey off of the roadway...but just knowing he/she wasn't happy with me was music enough!


Guess the radio needed to be turned up (smile)


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> Apparently there is a leak that they can't track down - a problem that they have pretty well every year, it seems. At the meeting someone suggested a liner & they said that they would look into it. Still waiting.


That was my immediate thought--there is a leak in the liner. But they can be a bit dear and if they want a new pool in town, they don't care about the kids, only their costs.

Afterthought---what about calling for a fund raiser for the repair. Maybe a bit of public embarrassment will force them to rethink and maybe work in coalition wight he community. What about the rest of the team, both parents and students, getting them on board to raise some funds for repair?


----------



## Swedenme

jscaplen said:


> I frequently encounter deer on the road here in France plus all kinds of smaller varmints. I have never come across a sanglier however they are around.
> In Newfoundland the road hazard is moose. If you run into one, you'll be lucky to survive.


In Sweden we used to encounter deer and moose regularly . Here it's foxes and ducks Saw a beautiful red fox a few times down near a lake where I walk the dog . But the ducks are the funniest there are three of them and they just waddle about up and down the paths totally ignoring anyone in there way been round here for months now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Sunset just over the road from my DD Jane's home.


Beautiful pictures Ros . Love the sunset
Sonja


----------



## tamarque

Swedenme said:


> In Sweden we used to encounter deer and moose regularly . Here it's foxes and ducks Saw a beautiful red fox a few times down near a lake where I walk the dog . But the ducks are the funniest there are three of them and they just waddle about up and down the paths totally ignoring anyone in there way been round here for months now
> Sonja


1. Jane-what are sanglier??????

2. Sonja--my neighbors had geese for many years. They also had chickens and a rooster who would wake me at 4 a.m. daily!!!! The geese would come to visit regularly. I have a very small 1/2 acre property and the neighbors over 15 acres but the geese seemed to wander here. I had some photos of the white geese in the snow which always made me laugh. My neighbors, also with a much bigger property than mine, had varieties of chickens which always came to forage. Other neighbors, also had chickens that would wander down the road to my house. Have to wonder what goodies there are in the soil for all these critters. Finally, the neighbors either fenced in the chickens or they stopped raising them. Actually, I miss these animals as they gave me lots of smiles and my cats always left them alone.


----------



## MissMelba

Woo Hoo! Sock #1 is done! This is from the KnitPurlHunter KAL for her Kaika socks. Really nice pattern. Learned a toe up cast on and Japanese short row heel. Now to do the second sock. I think Chris has finished her socks and I vaguely remember purple?? I am using Schoppel Zauberball in blue/indigo/black with 2.75mm DPN's. I started with 2.25 which was way too much work trying to pass a left hand needle stitch over two other stitches so I went up a size. The gauge was still very close so all is good. First sock took about 140 yards.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...what about calling for a fund raiser for the repair...


I don't have a blow by blow of the meeting but apparently there were other suggestions made. Not sure what.


----------



## MissMelba

I have got to check in here more often - so much going on  Sorry to hear the pool issue was not resolved. Enjoyed the nature photos and all the knitting projects. Not much for wildlife around here but I live in suburbia so to be expected. I used to live in the boonies of NH so do know about animals that you did not intend to feed and house.

Hope all have a great day, off to cast on for sock #2.

Early Happy Mothers Day to all the moms here in the US


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Sock #1 is done! This is from the KnitPurlHunter KAL for her Kaika socks. Really nice pattern. Learned a toe up cast on and Japanese short row heel. Now to do the second sock. I think Chris has finished her socks and I vaguely remember purple?? I am using Schoppel Zauberball in blue/indigo/black with 2.75mm DPN's. I started with 2.25 which was way too much work trying to pass a left hand needle stitch over two other stitches so I went up a size. The gauge was still very close so all is good. First sock took about 140 yards.


Yay, Melanie! That looks great! I'm looking forward to making those socks.


----------



## tamarque

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Sock #1 is done! This is from the KnitPurlHunter KAL for her Kaika socks. Really nice pattern. Learned a toe up cast on and Japanese short row heel. Now to do the second sock. I think Chris has finished her socks and I vaguely remember purple?? I am using Schoppel Zauberball in blue/indigo/black with 2.75mm DPN's. I started with 2.25 which was way too much work trying to pass a left hand needle stitch over two other stitches so I went up a size. The gauge was still very close so all is good. First sock took about 140 yards.


My, what little feet you have!

Very nice work, Mel.


----------



## MissMelba

Miss Pam said:


> Yay, Melanie! That looks great! I'm looking forward to making those socks.


They are a nice pattern - and she has put up a one file download on Ravely now.


----------



## MissMelba

tamarque said:


> My, what little feet you have!
> 
> Very nice work, Mel.


LOL - I have skis!! Size 9 AA, nothing dainty about them


----------



## tamarque

MissMelba said:


> I have got to check in here more often - so much going on  Sorry to hear the pool issue was not resolved. Enjoyed the nature photos and all the knitting projects. Not much for wildlife around here but I live in suburbia so to be expected. I used to live in the boonies of NH so do know about animals that you did not intend to feed and house.
> 
> Hope all have a great day, off to cast on for sock #2.
> 
> Early Happy Mothers Day to all the moms here in the US


Years ago when I lived in NYC, we had rats, or mice, roaches, ands and lots of pidgeons. Much prefer my current wild life neighbors now. Miss the pheasants that used to live on my road and no longer see fox altho they are in the county. But still deer, turkey, opossum, raccoons, groundhogs (destructive in gardens), and oh so many birds. Love the wood peckers even tho they can be destructive on a house. Used to see pilated ones on my property. Amazing to watch peck a hole in a tree. And did see a new hole in a tree the other day. Up county there are bear and wild cats. Actually glad that I don't have to worry about them but one bear was seen at my son's property which is only 15 miles from mine. And someone reported a wildcat on his property only 5 miles from me several years ago. Despite problems living with them, I really love having a variety of nature around me. It keeps us humble.


----------



## tamarque

MissMelba said:


> LOL - I have skis!! Size 9 AA, nothing dainty about them


Wouldn't have guessed. I use a 257 yd skein/per sock for my tug boats. Do make yours very short? Those narrow feet make a very big difference, too. Mine are a men's 5E!


----------



## eshlemania

Melanie,
I love your socks. I hope to get one done in the next few days.

Tanya, yes, I have a macro lens and I love it. I am still learning how to use it, bit by bit.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> I love your socks. I hope to get one done in the next few days.
> 
> Tanya, yes, I have a macro lens and I love it. I am still learning how to use it, bit by bit.


Nice, Bev. Had one of those on my manual cameras years ago. They are great.


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> Just across the road from Carmen & Peter's farm property in Mandurah. There were so many kangaroos, at least 30. 💞


Wow! was something attracting them?


----------



## britgirl

Tricia, will keep Oklahoma City in my prayers. It seems like tornado season gets worse every year.

I was speaking with my brother who lives in Newfoundland just a couple of days ago and he was talking about a type of hail I had never heard of, known as "graupel". Has anybody heard of this before? Apparently the freezing droplets freeze around snowflakes.

Sue

quote=triciad19]Thank you, Pam Julie, Tanya, Bev, Ros, for keep Oklahoma City in your prayers. In the past few years my Aunt's house has been hit with tornado twice. Picked up the house and set it back turned on the foundation. Damaged the roof with golf ball size hail once and they never had storms like that when I was a kid.

Coffeyville, KS was listed in the World Book of Records for the largest hail. It was kept it a freezer for years. I have since heard other places receive large hail. The big hail are more like chunks instead of pebbles.

Thanks Jane on the comment about the Cat's Paw. It is an easy knit and fun to do. I am trying beads but they keep going to the back.

Julie, pretty yarn. 12 mm needles? Did I read right? About a 15 or 17 US? That should work up quick. I have used 13 US or 9 mm with 2 strands of worsted #4 weight yarn.

Bev, pretty picture. Is it a dandelion?

Ros, love your picture of the kangaroos.

Chris, I knit or crochet whenever I sit to rest. There will be less time now as it is getting warmer and garden and yard work call.[/quote]


----------



## Swedenme

KittyChris said:


> Sue, so glad that you are happy with your Latis. Is came out very well and I have to say I like that pattern more now than originally, now that I see it on you. And I spied the little schnauzer
> 
> I think your Latis is beautiful and it looks lovely on you
> Sonja


----------



## britgirl

Melanie, that sock looks really good. I keep telling myself to cast on a pair. I have had the yarn, needles and pattern set aside for nearly a year now, so really have no excuse not to just start it. once Imget cast on I,am sure I would start to work on it, as they are so easy to pick up for just a couple of minutes knitting.
Sue


MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Sock #1 is done! This is from the KnitPurlHunter KAL for her Kaika socks. Really nice pattern. Learned a toe up cast on and Japanese short row heel. Now to do the second sock. I think Chris has finished her socks and I vaguely remember purple?? I am using Schoppel Zauberball in blue/indigo/black with 2.75mm DPN's. I started with 2.25 which was way too much work trying to pass a left hand needle stitch over two other stitches so I went up a size. The gauge was still very close so all is good. First sock took about 140 yards.


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> Sunset just over the road from my DD Jane's home.


Beautiful photos, Ros.


----------



## britgirl

Thank you.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> KittyChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, so glad that you are happy with your Latis. Is came out very well and I have to say I like that pattern more now than originally, now that I see it on you. And I spied the little schnauzer
> 
> I think your Latis is beautiful and it looks lovely on you
> Sonja
Click to expand...


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Latis. I am very happy with it. I had misread the instructions and even did increases on the two rows not requiring the, so I had 16 extra stitches by the end of the increase section. However, I did the straight mesh section as called for and was concerned that it might look strange with the mesh section not being so deep. Then I made sure that I repeated my error in the decrease section so both ends matched. I have to confess that I am very happy with it, and like the little extra width. I can see making it again and knitting it exactly the same!
> 
> It is a sage green, which proved to be a hard colour to photograph. In a lot of the photos it looks grey.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue


Now that looks like a very wearable little shawl. Nice work, Sue.


----------



## britgirl

Our weather turned nice this afternoon, so I sat out for a little while on our swing and knitted. I managed to finish the May clue for 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. It's hard to believe as I nearly reach the halfway point that the year is nearly halfway over. This is going to be another Christmas present.

Sue


----------



## Ronie

Melanie!!! those turned out great!!! well worth all your hard work


----------



## eshlemania

Sue, your Beaded lace scarf is turning out wonderfully.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Melanie, that sock looks really good. I keep telling myself to cast on a pair. I have had the yarn, needles and pattern set aside for nearly a year now, so really have no excuse not to just start it. once Imget cast on I,am sure I would start to work on it, as they are so easy to pick up for just a couple of minutes knitting.
> Sue


sock knitting is a different mind set. perhaps that is what is holding you back. it clearly is not a skill deficit.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> I love your socks. I hope to get one done in the next few days.
> 
> Tanya, yes, I have a macro lens and I love it. I am still learning how to use it, bit by bit.


great lilac photos. I have a few white lilacs right outside my kitchen window. The lilac ones are under too much shade and have barely survived. Need to take some cutting and plant in sun before they are totally destroyed. But they are such strong plants as they have survived over 30 yrs of growing shade.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Oh gosh - forgot that. When are we doing that again? I will make a project page so that I don't forget again.


We are doing the Morning Dove Shawlette KAL May 31 - June 14. Has anyone else downloaded and printed the pattern? It looked great on my computer in pdf form, but printed missing many vertical lines on two of the big charts.

Sue, your Latis looks great! I really like it as a scarf. It looks good on you. :thumbup:

Thank you, Ros, for the wonderful sunset and ocean photos!!!

Taking photos off the bridge - what a great way to start your day, Ronie!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> They are a nice pattern - and she has put up a one file download on Ravely now.


Oh, that's good to know.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> I love your socks. I hope to get one done in the next few days.
> 
> Tanya, yes, I have a macro lens and I love it. I am still learning how to use it, bit by bit.


Lovely photos. Those are really big lilacs!


----------



## TLL

Thanks for the turkey trot story, Tanya. I had to chuckle just imagining it happen. 

Beautiful sock, Melanie!!!

It will be nice for everyone involved when that pool situation gets settled, Jane. How is our little Tango doing these days?


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Our weather turned nice this afternoon, so I sat out for a little while on our swing and knitted. I managed to finish the May clue for 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. It's hard to believe as I nearly reach the halfway point that the year is nearly halfway over. This is going to be another Christmas present.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, sue. Hard to believe we're getting close to the middle of the year. I guess I should take a photo of mine through the May clue.


----------



## TLL

Sue, your beaded monthly KAL is looking so nice. The year is going so quickly, isn't it?

I can imagine how much you would enjoy that macro lens, Bev. It would be so fun. Your photos are amazing!!!


----------



## triciad19

tamarque said:


> 1. Jane-what are sanglier??????
> 
> 2. Sonja--my neighbors had geese for many years. They also had chickens and a rooster who would wake me at 4 a.m. daily!!!! The geese would come to visit regularly. I have a very small 1/2 acre property and the neighbors over 15 acres but the geese seemed to wander here. I had some photos of the white geese in the snow which always made me laugh. My neighbors, also with a much bigger property than mine, had varieties of chickens which always came to forage. Other neighbors, also had chickens that would wander down the road to my house. Have to wonder what goodies there are in the soil for all these critters. Finally, the neighbors either fenced in the chickens or they stopped raising them. Actually, I miss these animals as they gave me lots of smiles and my cats always left them alone.


Tanya, with your garden there were plenty of bugs for them. Good organic practice and I am sure some natural fertilizer. Do know of a natural way to get rid of squash bugs?


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful Lilacs. That's one of my favourites. We had a beautiful one untilDH decided to prune it. Massacre is more the word. it has never been the same since. I cringe any time he mentions pruning something. I am ready to stand in front of the chosen one and try and save it!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> I love your socks. I hope to get one done in the next few days.
> 
> Tanya, yes, I have a macro lens and I love it. I am still learning how to use it, bit by bit.


----------



## britgirl

Tanya, don't think Jane has answered, but I think sanglier is a wild boar. Not something you would really want to encounter. I guess I picture them charging out of the woods like in movies.
We don't get a lot of wild life here within living within the city. Did have a deer run down the road years ago, but now you are lucky to see some rabbits. I did see a turtle last week when walking around them neighborhood, but that's just small fry!

Sue


----------



## kaixixang

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, with your garden there were plenty of bugs for them. Good organic practice and I am sure some natural fertilizer. Do know of a natural way to get rid of squash bugs?


From what I remember about large gardens...waiting about 2-5 years between growing another crop of the gourd family (squash, pumpkin, etc) is a non-spray remedy.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks all for the comments about the lilacs. It is really hard to image how many we have. That's why I stood in the picture to give you some idea of how tall and wide they are.


----------



## triciad19

Melanie, pretty sock. Good luck with the second one.

My lilacs are already gone but were sure pretty while in bloom.

It is raining here. Not hard now but we had some hard rain last night.

Jane Cat's Paw seems long and narrow maybe 46" by 14" . I may add a repeat or two. I have two partial skeins on this brown mystery yarn and used about half of one. I need to get a scale. If I don't add extra repeats this will be finished in a day or two.


----------



## kaixixang

It takes about 430-450 yards for a pair of size 13/14 socks done with Red Heart Shimmer worsted and UK 11 (3 mm) circulars. I think I had to add about 1-200 yards for lace-weight...not as many socks as I'd have liked for my size 11/12 feet with 9.5 toe-to-heel measurement. Being flat-footed means I don't have to shape my socks special along the length of foot or above the heel.

My 35mm camera is missing a lens cover (needs a 55 mm cover). I have 1000 ASA film in is...but I think I'd be money ahead getting the $5-7 USD battery...considering it's been about 10 years since I used it last. I'm NOT opening up the film cover until I use up what is in there. Now to wish for/buy some high speed Black-and-white film. For the experience --> I have the camera...why not??!


----------



## kaixixang

TLL said:


> We are doing the Morning Dove Shawlette KAL May 31 - June 14. Has anyone else downloaded and printed the pattern? It looked great on my computer in pdf form, but printed missing many vertical lines on two of the big charts.


I cannot afford to get the download now. I have to pay my student loan creditor so much a month...and I'm enjoying what free downloads I can get.

:XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu

Beautiful sunset by the ocean Ros. What a nice scene to have across from the house!

Sue, I do like the Madryn in the lace weight yarn. I didn't like how mine was turning out and I was running out of the fingering yarn I was using so I frogged it and will start again with the lace weight I have. 
Your Latis looks super on you. It lays (lies) on your shoulders so perfectly. Thanks for showing the different ways to wear it.

Great job on the sock Melanie. You finished way ahead of time! It looks like a great fit.

Haven't seen any deer or turkeys here. Just some turkey vultures, lots of rabbits and a huge groundhog! When I lived upstate in New York and had sheep we had to worry about coyotes. 

Bev, those lilacs are so pretty, I can almost smell them! I haven't seen any of those around here either! Lots of rhododendron though.

I never heard of graupel Sue. Your next section of the beaded scarf looks great. I haven't gotten to mine yet!

Tricia, the only way I have gotten rid of squash bugs was to go out early in the morning each day and find them and squash them! I also,looked for their eggs on the bottom of the leaves and would rub them off.


----------



## triciad19

Mine must have come in with the plants because I hadn't planted squash for a few years. Planted yellow squash and zucchini and these beetle like things invaded. They live under the leaves in the moist shade. Even got the cucumber vines.


----------



## kaixixang

britgirl said:


> Tanya, don't think Jane has answered, but I think sanglier is a wild boar. Not something you would really want to encounter. I guess I picture them charging out of the woods like in movies.
> We don't get a lot of wild life here within living within the city. Did have a deer run down the road years ago, but now you are lucky to see some rabbits. I did see a turtle last week when walking around them neighborhood, but that's just small fry!
> 
> Sue


Now we need two people within a certain distance of each other to have a Hawaiian style roasting party. I'll have a wrestling/shooting session with a couple of them and ...Tamarque (sp?) can supply the needed greens. Fresh roast pork is DELICIOUS!


----------



## dogyarns

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Sock #1 is done!


Those look great! Love that ending bind off!


----------



## triciad19

sisu said:


> Tricia, the only way I have gotten rid of squash bugs was to go out early in the morning each day and find them and squash them! I also,looked for their eggs on the bottom of the leaves and would rub them off.


I've done that and picked off the leaves with eggs on them, stuck them in a bottle with a lid. One place I read about them said the only was was use 2 blocks. Place the beetle on one and squash it with the other. I did read they don't like marigold. Going to try it. Heard there are some herbs that repel them, maybe rosemary?


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> triciad19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toni & Ros, sometimes I see a herd of deer that size or flock of turkey that numbers over 100. Not only is the weather changing but the animals are on the move looking for new homes. Ros, deer are raising young now. We will see herds moving in the fall. I have seen them eating hay with the cattle in winter. But it is hard to get close enough to take pictures here................
> 
> It is the season for the baby deer being born. They are the cutest, especially when they have their spots. I once found a newborn parked at my garden gate in the weeds. The mother had left it there temporarily. Nothing like teaching them where the goodies really are first thing.
> 
> We have turkeys in large numbers, too. There are lots of woods on my road which harbor the turkeys. One year, going down the road, a turkey was about to cross so I stopped. It hopped across the road and then there was another. That one did a different hop, fly, jump routine. Another followed,and then more. There must have been at least 50 or more and each one crossed the road differently. It was hysterical--like watching a double line dance where people take turns strutting their stuff one at a time down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> One of those occasions you wish for a video camera.
Click to expand...


----------



## kaixixang

Making a solution of Tansy and/or growing it close to Eggplant can provide protection. Be warned though...it does spread though rubbing a leaf or two on you can discourage biting insects.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tansy


----------



## dogyarns

Bev, your lilacs are beautiful! Wish I had some - I have always loved lilacs.


----------



## linda09

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Sock #1 is done! This is from the KnitPurlHunter KAL for her Kaika socks. Really nice pattern. Learned a toe up cast on and Japanese short row heel. Now to do the second sock. I think Chris has finished her socks and I vaguely remember purple?? I am using Schoppel Zauberball in blue/indigo/black with 2.75mm DPN's. I started with 2.25 which was way too much work trying to pass a left hand needle stitch over two other stitches so I went up a size. The gauge was still very close so all is good. First sock took about 140 yards.


Now that is a nicely fitting sock. Also like the colour and pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns

Progress report: nothing to report on either doily, but the snowflakes are done. Lots of yarn overs so I am going to count them as lace progress.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> I love your socks. I hope to get one done in the next few days.
> 
> Tanya, yes, I have a macro lens and I love it. I am still learning how to use it, bit by bit.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I agree!!!  very well put


Thank you, Ronie.

Melanie, I got the Kaika sock pattern stashed in my ravelry library for s-o-m-e d-a-y.  Thank you!!!


----------



## TLL

dogyarns said:


> Progress report: nothing to report on either doily, but the snowflakes are done. Lots of yarn overs so I am going to count them as lace progress.


Of course!!!

Our lilacs are just opening now. They smell so fresh.


----------



## sisu

TLL said:


> We are doing the Morning Dove Shawlette KAL May 31 - June 14. Has anyone else downloaded and printed the pattern? It looked great on my computer in pdf form, but printed missing many vertical lines on two of the big charts.


I just downloaded the pattern Toni and the same thing happened with mine. Missing lots of vertical lines on the print out.


----------



## Ronie

sisu said:


> I just downloaded the pattern Toni and the same thing happened with mine. Missing lots of vertical lines on the print out.


I am going to go and see if I can still print it. I need to find it!! I didn't think it was a 'Paid for' pattern...

Bev your lilacs are beautiful.. ours are just putting on.. and have very few leaves.. I wonder what is up with that??? not just the neighbors tree either we noticed several around doing the same thing.. seems strange to me..

Sue that is very pretty!!! you must just be doing 1 clue a month! I can see why you can do so many at once!!


----------



## Ronie

I see what you are talking about! several vertical lines are missing.. I am printing off the written directions too so I can make sure I do it right!! what a bummer.. I wonder what happened.. plus the chart squares are sooooooo tiny!!!!!!! I am glad the written directions are easy to read..  it could be a case of not having much of a choice but to forget the chart


----------



## MissMelba

Lovely lilacs Bev. Bet they smell wonderful.

Sue your shawl will make a nice Christmas present in that pretty green.

Dogyarns, anything with holes counts as lace in this group. Even if the holes were not intentional, lol.

Thanks for the nice words about my sock. I have started the toe for its mate. The yarn is currently in a dark color but looks to be going back to the bright blue shortly.

Will go look at my print out of Morning Dove.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> Thanks for the turkey trot story, Tanya. I had to chuckle just imagining it happen. ........
> 
> Yes, a camera would have been good to have. It was pretty hysterical. I was driving and stopped for them, and they just kept coming each one in its own individual way. Gotta love the natural world in all its diversity! I will remember your calling it a Turkey Trot--really like that.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, with your garden there were plenty of bugs for them. Good organic practice and I am sure some natural fertilizer. Do know of a natural way to get rid of squash bugs?


Aside from building soil health, homeopathic remedies have helped a lot. Without the remedy I was getting no squash. Need to pull out my list and will send the one for squash bugs in a few days. Can't recall from damaged memory.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Beautiful Lilacs. That's one of my favourites. We had a beautiful one untilDH decided to prune it. Massacre is more the word. it has never been the same since. I cringe any time he mentions pruning something. I am ready to stand in front of the chosen one and try and save it!
> 
> Sue


If your lilacs are still growing there are a couple of ways to handle them. One is homeopathy and there are a couple of remedies that might help. The first one that always comes to mind is arnica for injury. The second one might me staphisagria for anger--and yes plants can be angry and hurt emotionally. The other protocol is one that I learned which is similar to EFT. It uses a diagnostic that can be learned but is hard to describe briefly. But will send more info if your are interested. It does not require anything other than your energy to effect.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Tanya, don't think Jane has answered, but I think sanglier is a wild boar. Not something you would really want to encounter. I guess I picture them charging out of the woods like in movies.
> We don't get a lot of wild life here within living within the city. Did have a deer run down the road years ago, but now you are lucky to see some rabbits. I did see a turtle last week when walking around them neighborhood, but that's just small fry!
> 
> Sue


I think wild boars would be something that would get to me. I do understand they can be quite aggressive and damaging.

You mention turtles and it seems to me I have not seen any snapping turtles for some years now. We used to have some fairly large ones that would cross the road at a small pond. Used to have to stop driving to wait for them to cross but that has not happened for some time now. We do still have a blue heron that hangs out in that pond every season. It is a lone bird and not a very big one. There are some very large ones that live in the region that have an almost prehistoric feel to them with their huge wind span and long necks. Very special birds in my book.


----------



## tamarque

kaixixang said:


> It takes about 430-450 yards for a pair of size 13/14 socks done with Red Heart Shimmer worsted and UK 11 (3 mm) circulars. I think I had to add about 1-200 yards for lace-weight...not as many socks as I'd have liked for my size 11/12 feet with 9.5 toe-to-heel measurement. Being flat-footed means I don't have to shape my socks special along the length of foot or above the heel.
> 
> My 35mm camera is missing a lens cover (needs a 55 mm cover). I have 1000 ASA film in is...but I think I'd be money ahead getting the $5-7 USD battery...considering it's been about 10 years since I used it last. I'm NOT opening up the film cover until I use up what is in there. Now to wish for/buy some high speed Black-and-white film. For the experience --> I have the camera...why not??!


I use about the same amount of yarn for a pair of socks for me but the yarn gets used for width, not length. I think more yardage could be used for making the leg sections as long as I would like.

My daughter used to love working in Black/White film. I have a few of her photos framed. That is a great medium to work in for some great drama.


----------



## Miss Pam

sisu said:


> I just downloaded the pattern Toni and the same thing happened with mine. Missing lots of vertical lines on the print out.


Mine seemed to print out ok, but the chart squares are so tiny. I think I may just use the written directions.


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I see what you are talking about! several vertical lines are missing.. I am printing off the written directions too so I can make sure I do it right!! what a bummer.. I wonder what happened.. plus the chart squares are sooooooo tiny!!!!!!! I am glad the written directions are easy to read..  it could be a case of not having much of a choice but to forget the chart


Not using the chart would be an option. Does anyone happen to know the designer? Or could I message her on ravelry and ask about an update? What would be appropriate protocol here? (I am so spoiled with charts.  )


----------



## dogyarns

MissMelba said:


> Dogyarns, anything with holes counts as lace in this group. Even if the holes were not intentional, lol.


Dogyarns definition of lace: holes strategically placed. Had to have a definition because otherwise I would have a lot of 'unintentional' lace. :-D


----------



## TLL

dogyarns said:


> Dogyarns definition of lace: holes strategically placed. Had to have a definition because otherwise I would have a lot of 'unintentional' lace. :-D


And you would be able to call it a "design element" like the rest of us. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Miss Pam said:


> Mine seemed to print out ok, but the chart squares are so tiny. I think I may just use the written directions.


They are very tiny squares. I wonder why yours printed and the rest of us are having problems....maybe it has been updated already?


----------



## tamarque

I often have difficulty with charts printing in a readable size. What works is to use the enlarging feature of the printer or copier. Sometimes it requires 2 or 3 enlargements to reach a readable size, but it does work doing that.


----------



## Swedenme

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the comments about the lilacs. It is really hard to image how many we have. That's why I stood in the picture to give you some idea of how tall and wide they are.


Your lilacs look lovely and very healthy . Both of mine died 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

tamarque said:


> I think wild boars would be something that would get to me. I do understand they can be quite aggressive and damaging.
> 
> You mention turtles and it seems to me I have not seen any snapping turtles for some years now. We used to have some fairly large ones that would cross the road at a small pond. Used to have to stop driving to wait for them to cross but that has not happened for some time now. We do still have a blue heron that hangs out in that pond every season. It is a lone bird and not a very big one. There are some very large ones that live in the region that have an almost prehistoric feel to them with their huge wind span and long necks. Very special birds in my book.


A heron comes to the lake near where I live every year like yours it's alone and I do wonder if it's the same one one as its been coming for years
Sonja


----------



## eshlemania

Sorry your lilacs died, Sonja. Do you have other flowers in your yard?


----------



## Swedenme

eshlemania said:


> Sorry your lilacs died, Sonja. Do you have other flowers in your yard?


Lots , honeysuckle, buddlia,forsythia,clematis, weigela, viburnum and fushia I bought a wisteria plant but for some reason the dog didn't like it and kept digging it up and it died . I really would like one of them might try again 
Sonja


----------



## linda09

Swedenme said:


> Lots , honeysuckle, buddlia,forsythia,clematis, weigela, viburnum and fushia I bought a wisteria plant but for some reason the dog didn't like it and kept digging it up and it died . I really would like one of them might try again
> Sonja


That sounds like a lovely mix, Sonja. I'm trying to get a wisteria to "go". It is my third try and it is only just coming into leaf whereas most around here are in full flower. It still looks like a twig stuck in the ground.


----------



## Swedenme

linda09 said:


> That sounds like a lovely mix, Sonja. I'm trying to get a wisteria to "go". It is my third try and it is only just coming into leaf whereas most around here are in full flower. It still looks like a twig stuck in the ground.


If it's a new plant they take a couple of years to get going and flower

Sonja


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> Not using the chart would be an option...


I am assuming that the chart in question is the one on page 7. It printed fine for me, too. (I didn't bother with the one on page 8 - only reflects the other side.)
I don't think that we have different versions. The pattern was available free for 24 hours, if you recall. So I would think that we all got the same one.


> Or could I message her on ravelry and ask about an update? What would be appropriate protocol here? ...


It is Pam Jemelian - we contacted her before when we did the Random Monet.
There is nothing written on her project page to indicate a correction.
I am inclined to think it is an individual printer problem - no idea why it would happen.


----------



## tamarque

Swedenme said:


> A heron comes to the lake near where I live every year like yours it's alone and I do wonder if it's the same one one as its been coming for years
> Sonja


It most likely is the same bird. Birds tend to find their 'home'' and return annually to the same spot.

Recently I watched a program with a segment on puffins. These birds live in very large colonies where they each create a burrow home. Despite the hundreds in the colony, they return each year to the exact burrow they created. Birds are fascinating species.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> They are very tiny squares. I wonder why yours printed and the rest of us are having problems....maybe it has been updated already?


Good question. I printed it out a couple of weeks ago or so. Very strange.


----------



## tamarque

Came across this very light and lacey scarf by Foldi Knit. It seems to be one of her few free patterns. It reminds me of the Snowdrop we did in a way.

http://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-u9zR6RmHQzNXJnSDFTX0dlZlE/edit?pli=1


----------



## eshlemania

Sounds as if you have a wonderful yard, Sonja. 

Two counts for a great morning.
1. back is completely back to normal
2. Son #2 took me out for breakfast this morning.

Happy Mother's Day all!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Came across this very light and lacey scarf by Foldi Knit. It seems to be one of her few free patterns. It reminds me of the Snowdrop we did in a way.
> 
> http://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-u9zR6RmHQzNXJnSDFTX0dlZlE/edit?pli=1


That really is pretty, Tanya. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Swedenme

tamarque said:


> Came across this very light and lacey scarf by Foldi Knit. It seems to be one of her few free patterns. It reminds me of the Snowdrop we did in a way.
> 
> http://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-u9zR6RmHQzNXJnSDFTX0dlZlE/edit?pli=1


This is a beautiful scarf . I downloaded it as I have some yarn that just might fit this pattern . Thank you very much 
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if you have a wonderful yard, Sonja.
> 
> Two counts for a great morning.
> 1. back is completely back to normal
> 2. Son #2 took me out for breakfast this morning.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day all!!!


And Happy Mother's Day to you all from me, too! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Swedenme

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if you have a wonderful yard, Sonja.
> 
> Two counts for a great morning.
> 1. back is completely back to normal
> 2. Son #2 took me out for breakfast this morning.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day all!!!


Thank you , that is the back garden that Mishka( our dog ) thinks is her domain . I have to tell her who is really the boss every time I do that garden . It's comical because she has her toys all round the lawn and as I pick them up and put them in the tub so I can cut the grass she is behind me putting them exactly back in the spot I've just took it from 
I'm glad you are having a lovely Mother's Day 
Sonja


----------



## britgirl

Tanya, congratulations. See you won a free Snowflakes e-book on Ravelry.
Sue


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Tanya, congratulations. See you won a free Snowflakes e-book on Ravelry.


Congrats, Tanya 
I am looking forward to seeing the beaded ones especially.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Tanya, congratulations. See you won a free Snowflakes e-book on Ravelry.
> Sue


I did?????? How do I get to that?


----------



## jscaplen

Michael sent me these this morning...


----------



## britgirl

Here is the link.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I did?????? How do I get to that?


http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3181482/251-275#270


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> I did?????? How do I get to that?


It's from Elizabeth in the SeaBird bingo thread.

ETA: Sue must have been posting just as I did.


----------



## britgirl

Sorry I Inadvertently pressed send again.


britgirl said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> Sue
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3181482/251-275#270


----------



## jscaplen

Ha! With three responses, Tanya is sure to see one of them.

I just got back from a relaxing walk with the dog - I am laying low - recharging - today.
I was supposed to go out for lunch but it got changed to supper. I am going to try to make up for a lot of lost ground before I leave.


----------



## dogyarns

jscaplen said:


> Michael sent me these this morning...


Those are both hysterical! Love them!


----------



## dogyarns

tamarque said:


> I did?????? How do I get to that?


They are on Ravelry in the Seabird Bingo game. You will receive the ebook as soon as I can get it on Ravelry. Congratulations!


----------



## britgirl

jscaplen said:


> Michael sent me these this morning...


Cute cards.

Sue


----------



## tamarque

Sue/Jane/Elizabeth--thank you for notifying me. I did use the link and can't wait to get the book. Fun, fun, fun. This will be my Mother's Day gift.

jane--your son's humor is great. Love the second card--so true for most of our kids.


----------



## tamarque

here are a few pics. it will take some time to get them downloaded here:


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Michael sent me these this morning...


Fun cards.


----------



## eshlemania

Jane, Tanya took the words out of my mouth. Michael has a wonderful sense of humor. And it is to your credit, that he feels comfortable in it. You can always tell when a home has laughter in it.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Jane, Tanya took the words out of my mouth. Michael has a wonderful sense of humor. And it is to your credit, that he feels comfortable in it. You can always tell when a home has laughter in it.


Thank you Bev & Tanya, et al, for your kind words about Michael.
I didn't send all of the jokes he sent me - you might have changed your minds on him then.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> Thank you Bev & Tanya, et al, for your kind words about Michael.
> I didn't send all of the jokes he sent me - you might have changed your minds on him then.


Nah! He is a teen age boy and he loves his mother.


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> Not using the chart would be an option. Does anyone happen to know the designer? Or could I message her on ravelry and ask about an update? What would be appropriate protocol here? (I am so spoiled with charts.  )


"Please do not hesitate to contact me with any questons you might have [email protected]@yahoo.com" I have never seen a email address like that before so I am thinking the name Pam should probably be in the subject box?? but this was on the pattern it might be worth trying to contact her..


----------



## Swedenme

Miss Pam said:


> Fun cards.


Definitely a fun card . Made me smile .
Sonja


----------



## Ronie

Good Morning everyone!! 

Congrats Tanya!!! nice win  and thanks for sharing the pictures!! very pretty and rustic yard.. I have had a few of those too... 
The sweater is coming along very nice.. I like those colors too... She will really like it!

I think Heron's travel from place to place in the course of the day.. it is why you normally only see one at a time. We have Great Blue Heron's and Snowy Egrets and both of those types of birds are usually alone.. but we know biology and know that they have to pair up at some point .. LOL

I don't know what is going on with that chart! but it can't be a printer problem because I am pretty sure all 3 of us don't have the same printer.. it could be that at some point there was a change made and the one we saved is not the correct one.. I don't know.. but I am going to email her and ask her about it.. I have also wasted so much ink trying to enlarge a chart and ended up going to the printers and have them do it.. It would enlarge on my screen but print off small again.. so I don't even try anymore.. I'm not very computer savvy..  and it doesn't help that the manuals are in the computer when you are trying to work on a program.. the clicking back and forth and all over the place when a pamphlet in my hand would be so much better.. LOL

That was very nice of your Son Bev!!  Happy Mothers Day to you too!!!

Very cute cards Jane.. How sweet he remembered.. 

Happy Mothers Day everyone!! My husband ordered a Lobster.. it comes alive and he's a bit stressed over cooking it!! I told him its like cooking crab! something we have done often..  I also got a beautiful bouque of Roses the party pack.. so there are several different colors in it.. 
I don't know what else we are going to do.. I'd like to just sit and relax.. 

We never made it to our friends house yesterday.. he was too tired.. We did pick him up a 2 volume set of 'Louis Lamore' short story's. He likes to read and since they are short he can read a little or a lot.. depending on his strength  So we might go out there.. I am sure we are not going out to breakfast.. we ate lunch and dinner out yesterday.. I feel like a slug!! LOL but the kitchen has been clean all weekend


----------



## Ronie

Ok E-mail sent... I tossed in the fact that there were several of us interested in her pattern and also the size of the charts.. who knows what will happen.. most likely it will have to be a written pattern shawl... it will give us greater appreciation for our charts..LOL 
I just might stop at the printers for the center section.. its pretty straight forward as far as the wing parts go..


----------



## Ronie

Jane I just read this on my news page!! http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/dog-flu-outbreaks-temporarily-close-shelters-suspend-adoptions/ar-BBjgOL5?ocid=U142DHP It seems to be an epidemic right now... maybe this is what Tango had???


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> Congrats Tanya!!! nice win  and thanks for sharing the pictures!! very pretty and rustic yard.. I have had a few of those too...
> The sweater is coming along very nice.. I like those colors too... She will really like it!
> 
> I think Heron's travel from place to place in the course of the day.. it is why you normally only see one at a time. We have Great Blue Heron's and Snowy Egrets and both of those types of birds are usually alone.. but we know biology and know that they have to pair up at some point .. LOL
> 
> I don't know what is going on with that chart! but it can't be a printer problem because I am pretty sure all 3 of us don't have the same printer.. it could be that at some point there was a change made and the one we saved is not the correct one.. I don't know.. but I am going to email her and ask her about it.. I have also wasted so much ink trying to enlarge a chart and ended up going to the printers and have them do it.. It would enlarge on my screen but print off small again.. so I don't even try anymore.. I'm not very computer savvy..  and it doesn't help that the manuals are in the computer when you are trying to work on a program.. the clicking back and forth and all over the place when a pamphlet in my hand would be so much better.. LOL
> 
> That was very nice of your Son Bev!! Happy Mothers Day to you too!!!..............
> 
> Happy Mothers Day everyone!! My husband ordered a Lobster.. it comes alive and he's a bit stressed over cooking it!! I told him its like cooking crab! something we have done often..  I also got a beautiful bouque of Roses the party pack.. so there are several different colors in it..
> I don't know what else we are going to do.. I'd like to just sit and relax.. ......


 Very polite of you to refer to my yard as 'rustic.' I will remember that. Mowing doesn't begin for another week unless we get a big rain and the grasses spring up. You can see the iris leaves in front of the apple tree. Apples are in bloom right now and we have fields of white blossoms. Will try to get a photo of them, as this is apple country. But thought I could at least share one of my two trees.

I am not sure you understood my suggestion about enlarging patterns. This is done after you print out the pattern. You can then put the pattern into your copy machine and enlarge it. Most, if not all of them, give you the choice of enlarging the copy when you chose to copy. I will recopy, not reprint, 2 or 3 times to get a large enough chart. Had to do that with the Madryn, for example.

Those Great Herons really are something else. I have seen them with something like 10 ft wing spans. And the power they effect when doing lift off with their wings expanding is a sight never to be forgotten. Not sure of their mating habits but not like the puffins which mate for life and share the home and egg sitting.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Came across this very light and lacey scarf by Foldi Knit. It seems to be one of her few free patterns. It reminds me of the Snowdrop we did in a way.
> 
> http://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-u9zR6RmHQzNXJnSDFTX0dlZlE/edit?pli=1


That is very pretty. Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Michael sent me these this morning...


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> here are a few pics. it will take some time to get them downloaded here:


Your apple blossom is stunning, Tanya and your vest is coming on very nicely. Love the colours.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> here are a few pics. it will take some time to get them downloaded here:


Your apple blossom is stunning, Tanya and your vest is coming on very nicely. Love the colours.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Nah! He is a teen age boy and he loves his mother.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

Sorry for the double post. My netbook is on a go slow today and I got impatient.


----------



## dogyarns

Posting my UFO to FO mini lace projects here in a minute before going to lie down (migraine from the pressure changes of the tropical storm). Still working on the two doilies.


----------



## dogyarns

Snowflakes - think of them as pointed mini-doilies!


----------



## Ronie

Dogyarns I love your snowflakes!!! very pretty! are they going to be a part of something else?? or to be used as a doily would? either way I love them!!

I would love to see the apple trees Tanya.. when we were on the ranch I had a orchard with a few different types of apples and apricots and a hazel nut tree... the horses kept the grass down and it looked very well kept... the yard around the house was quite large and I sectioned it off to where we had a little front yard to mow and a very large garden then the rest of it was rustic.. my wild life enjoyed the rustic part and the kids would play for hours out there.. I really liked the look of it!! wild flowers would pop there heads up here and there... I'd mow it all down about twice a year just for fire danger maintenance  We were so far out that the only firefighters we had were our neighbors.. we all spent several days fighting fires each year...


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> Very polite of you to refer to my yard as 'rustic.' I will remember that. Mowing doesn't begin for another week unless we get a big rain and the grasses spring up. You can see the iris leaves in front of the apple tree. Apples are in bloom right now and we have fields of white blossoms. Will try to get a photo of them, as this is apple country. But thought I could at least share one of my two trees.
> 
> I am not sure you understood my suggestion about enlarging patterns. This is done after you print out the pattern. You can then put the pattern into your copy machine and enlarge it. Most, if not all of them, give you the choice of enlarging the copy when you chose to copy. I will recopy, not reprint, 2 or 3 times to get a large enough chart. Had to do that with the Madryn, for example.
> 
> Those Great Herons really are something else. I have seen them with something like 10 ft wing spans. And the power they effect when doing lift off with their wings expanding is a sight never to be forgotten. Not sure of their mating habits but not like the puffins which mate for life and share the home and egg sitting.


Your right I didn't understand that part of it.. I'll give it a try.. I have always just hit copy and printed off what was on my scanner.. I'll play with it and see how to enlarge... 

EDIT: YAY I learned something new today!!! 200% was too big...LOL but 150% was perfect.. at least I can read half the chart.. and like Jane said the second one is just the first side in reverse.. I'll try to not need to copy that but at least I know how now!! Thank You so much Tanya!!


----------



## eshlemania

Tanya, lovely pictures. I love the apple tree.  We have one of those also. It's a miniature one. We don't get a lot of apples, but we enjoy what we get.


----------



## Miss Pam

dogyarns said:


> Snowflakes - think of them as pointed mini-doilies!


They look great, Elizabeth!


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> here are a few pics. it will take some time to get them downloaded here:


Love your photos, Tanya!


----------



## linda09

dogyarns said:


> Snowflakes - think of them as pointed mini-doilies!


Lovely - so delicate.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> Dogyarns I love your snowflakes!!! very pretty! are they going to be a part of something else?? or to be used as a doily would? either way I love them!!
> 
> I would love to see the apple trees Tanya.. when we were on the ranch I had a orchard with a few different types of apples and apricots and a hazel nut tree... the horses kept the grass down and it looked very well kept... the yard around the house was quite large and I sectioned it off to where we had a little front yard to mow and a very large garden then the rest of it was rustic.. my wild life enjoyed the rustic part and the kids would play for hours out there.. I really liked the look of it!! wild flowers would pop there heads up here and there... I'd mow it all down about twice a year just for fire danger maintenance  We were so far out that the only firefighters we had were our neighbors.. we all spent several days fighting fires each year...


Sounds idyllic, Ronie.


----------



## Swedenme

dogyarns said:


> Snowflakes - think of them as pointed mini-doilies!


Your snowflakes are beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## TLL

Happy Mother's Day!!!

I enjoyed the card Michael sent, Jane. Thanks for sharing. 

Your breakfast sounded very enjoyable, Bev. 

Dogyarns, your snowflakes are fantastic!

Tanya, thank you for the pattern link. It reminds me of a well known stitch pattern that I have seen before (sorry, I'm drawing a blank on it's name.) My printer seems to be pretty basic. I am not finding any enlargement features.  Thank you for the beautiful photos of your yard. It looks like a nice place to relax.

Ronie, thank you for reading the pattern more closely  then following through with contacting the designer. I forgot she was the same one who did Random Monet.

Have a great day, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Elizabeth, love your snowflakes.


----------



## dogyarns

Ronie said:


> Dogyarns I love your snowflakes!!! very pretty! are they going to be a part of something else?? or to be used as a doily would? either way I love them!!


They aren't anything, but what they are: knitted snowflakes. Here's the story: Several years ago, a crochet editor for a publishing company called me - she was a friend of mine - and asked if it was possible to knit a snowflake. I said that it was. She asked me if I was sure. I said that off the top of my head I could think of at least three different ways it could be done. She asked me to make her a few. I did and gave them to her a few days later. She then told me that the knitting editor for the publishing company said that it was impossible to knit snowflakes and that's why no one had ever done it and that there were only crocheted snowflakes. Well, I did a few more and they published them into a book.

I now have three sets, two on Ravelry, and one published by Leisure Arts called Stars in the Making. I have no idea why everyone likes these, but they do. They hang them in windows, on holiday trees, as package toppers. One of my testers this time even put one on a shawl. So cute!


----------



## dogyarns

Miss Pam said:


> They look great, Elizabeth!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns

Thanks, everyone! Glad you like my 2015 snowflakes!


----------



## tamarque

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, everyone! Glad you like my 2015 snowflakes!


Just posted you on Ravelry to thank you for the gift. They will be fun to make.

You video on Nemo-mine, mine, mine was too funny


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Your right I didn't understand that part of it.. I'll give it a try.. I have always just hit copy and printed off what was on my scanner.. I'll play with it and see how to enlarge...
> 
> EDIT: YAY I learned something new today!!! 200% was too big...LOL but 150% was perfect.. at least I can read half the chart.. and like Jane said the second one is just the first side in reverse.. I'll try to not need to copy that but at least I know how now!! Thank You so much Tanya!!


So glad I could actually teach someone something about technology.


----------



## sisu

Sonya, what a grand selection of flowering shrubs you have in your garden! Bet it is beautiful when they are in bloom.

Tanya,thanks for the pattern link. I have it saved. Your yard pictures are so nice. Love the apple tree, bleeding hearts and the thyme. I just bought some thyme and lavender for my garden. Your miter jacket is such a wonderful color. You are making good progress on it. And congrats on the snowflake Ebook win!

Jane, Great sense of humor Michael has. Wonder where he got that from? They were great Mother's Day cards and I'm sure you appreciated them!

Really pretty snowflakes, Elizabeth. How big are they on average? They will look nice hanging in a window I bet. Not that I want to be thinking of snowflakes yet


----------



## tamarque

Happy to share the beautiful apple tree in full blossom. Flowering season is so short. and wanted you to see at least one tree in bloom before they are all gone. My tree is already almost empty of blossoms. If I go down county tomorrow, there may still be some orchards in bloom. Most of the farmers have switched over to mini-trees and mine which is a semi-dwarf has not been pruned in quite a few years.

However, as Toni commented, it is a great place to sit and knit. Love sitting under the apple trees (I have 2 of them). The property is on a dead end road so little traffic in summer and very quiet. Just me and insects buzzing. Do love it.

Thanks everyone for the comments on the sweater. Wanted Fall colors and think this was achieved quite well. Hope the cotton yarn holds its shape over time.


----------



## eshlemania

Tanya, I forgot to comment on your sweater. That looks like it's going great. Love those fall colors. 

Just had a 3 hour Mother's Day nap. #3 son took me for ice cream after lunch.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I forgot to comment on your sweater. That looks like it's going great. Love those fall colors.
> 
> Just had a 3 hour Mother's Day nap. #3 son took me for ice cream after lunch.


thanks Bev. nice son--ice cream dessert.


----------



## tamarque

sorry--erased


----------



## linda09

Feel as if progress is being made at last. Have started to reknit my rescued sweater and have 2 shawls blocking. The first (blue, beaded) is Nigella by Rahyma the second is the mkal I decided to try out - called Blooms'n Things; the jury is still out on that one. I love the colours and the cotton yarn but the pattern itself seems a bit chaotic -lace, short rows, reverse socking stitch and stocking stitch. I'm also not sure of the size, which seems on the small side. I could have knitted more of the lattice edging but thought it would unbalance the design. I'll see how I feel when it has finished blocking but it may still get frogged. I'll try to get better photos in a couple of days. It hasn't really made me want to try other mkals.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> Feel as if progress is being made at last. Have started to reknit my rescued sweater and have 2 shawls blocking. The first (blue, beaded) is Nigella by Rahyma the second is the mkal I decided to try out - called Blooms'n Things; the jury is still out on that one. I love the colours and the cotton yarn but the pattern itself seems a bit chaotic -lace, short rows, reverse socking stitch and stocking stitch. I'm also not sure of the size, which seems on the small side. I could have knitted more of the lattice edging but thought it would unbalance the design. I'll see how I feel when it has finished blocking but it may still get frogged. I'll try to get better photos in a couple of days. It hasn't really made me want to try other mkals.


Good work Linda. The Nigella is definitely a beauty. Love the shape of it. That alone would make it worth knitting.

The MKAl? I can see your disappointment with it. It has a folksy feel to it and the stitch variation speaks to that. Given that I like folksy this is not bad in itself. And I don't mind the stitch variation either but can see that there is something missing needed to pull it all together. It works okay, and would be something to quickly grab and throw around the shoulder, but it does call out to you in any big way. Certainly not a formal appearance. But your work on it is wonderful


----------



## dogyarns

sisu said:


> Really pretty snowflakes, Elizabeth. How big are they on average? They will look nice hanging in a window I bet. Not that I want to be thinking of snowflakes yet


These average 4.5 to 9 inches from point to point depending on what size thread/yarn you use. For the large size, I use worsted weight cotton and stitch them onto round crocheted potholders that also are made with worsted weight cotton. They make great hot pads.


----------



## eshlemania

Linda, I love the Nigela. Great stitching and beading. I agree with all that Tanya said about the second one, but feel maybe it will be better without the yellow of your blocking boards behind it. It's a bit disconcerting having the yellow peeping out all over your blue and white. 

Elizabeth, love your snowflake hot pad.


----------



## sisu

Beg,sounds like you had a wonderful Mothers Day. 

Linda, the nigella shawl is so delicate looking. Your beading is lovely and the edging is so special. I like the Mkal shawl too. I think the way the stripes flow from the short rows is very striking. And I do,like the colors you chose as well. Nice job.

What a great idea Elizabeth. That looks so pretty.


----------



## dogyarns

Thanks, Bev and Caryn! The pic shown was a blue snowflake and was only pinned on to show what I was talking about. I use white ones with the red usually. My knitting buddies always know they will be getting one in their holiday gift bags every other year when I design these. It is how I get rid of all my samples.


----------



## Ronie

Well I heard back from the designer.. she is aware that some are having problems.. she really thought it was just a Apple problem and I informed her that I had a PC and so did others here and that the problem is also with the PC.. The enlarging of the chart helped I can get a ruler and draw in the lines.. plus make the markings more clear. I will also have to cut it out and tape it to another piece of paper.. maybe card stock.. 
Toni does your printer have a scanner? I put my printed pattern on the scanner bed and pressed copy.. then scrolled through the menu until 100% showed up and upt it to 150%. 

Linda your shawls are very nice! I like them both.. I like the second one it is very sporty and would be great with a causal outfit. 

That is so funny Elizabeth why would a knitting publisher think you couldn't knit snow flakes... I think they would be a great addition to my doily's  I am one day going to make enough to make 3 large curtains.. for my front room.. not full size curtains but toppers and down the sides.. I have blinds for privacy 

I like the hot pad idea too... looks very Christmasy 

I never posted the pictures of my slippers or dishcloth.. I love the slippers.. and have done nothing with the dishcloth... it was for my last client who had a red and white kitchen... I love red too so I will use it one of these days.. it didn't turn out so great... the pictures are on the next page.. I was able to do 3 at a time that way..


----------



## Ronie

well this way I can get all posted at once..


----------



## tamarque

correction I see needed in previous post Linda. I meant to say the pattern does NOT call out to you in any big way.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie--like your slippers. Great colors. See what you mean about the bias cloth but when using it, who will ever notice. And maybe blocking it will even it out.

You really got the enlargement process down. Yea!!!


----------



## MissMelba

Great snowflakes Dogyarns. Did not know they were knitted, assumed they were crochet. Very interesting.

Linda, your Nigella shawl (the top picture) makes me think of jelly fish swimming, very graceful looking.

Lovely apple tree Tanya. 

Ronie, your slippers look like they will go with Tanya's miter jacket  Great colors in both.

Hope all had a nice mother's day. Loved the cards Jane.


----------



## kaixixang

I'm trying to figure out which graph needs to be expanded. I can email Toni with my expansion...and she can forward to others.


----------



## britgirl

Hope everyone had a good Mother's Day. We went on a picnic with Kat and family to,Great Falls by the Potomac River. Lovely picnic, then we took a walk along one of the trails. It was a really enjoyable afternoon.

Linda love your Nigella shawl.

Ronie liked your bright socks. I really need to cast on some socks again.

Tanya, nice to see your apple trees.

I know I have forgotten some people. Sorry about that. Will try and glance back a page or two to refresh my memory.
Jane, I hope you had a relaxing day and got a chance to knit.

Elizabeth, I love those snowflakes. It is nice to know there are knitted ones around.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie, I love your slippers.  And cotton dishcloths work best, whatever the pattern. 

I am getting frustrated with my sock and the Magic Loop. I may have to rip back, not sure. I am really considering putting in DPNs to finish. At least I know how to work them. The pattern is written for Magic Loop. It is supposed to work for DPNs not sure if I can make my mind work it out. But I am remembering things about knitting socks. It's all to the good. The Pink knitting lady has a pattern for the Magic Loop in socks in worsted for easy learning. I may have to try that. She has videos to go with it. But I have to purchase the pattern. $8. Sigh. Leaving that decision for later.

So I am working on my Shipwreck tonight. I need to finish this row, then I get to go up a needle size.


----------



## Ronie

Thanks everyone!! I like the slippers too  they are comfy  and actually turned out cuter than I thought they would.. if I had known I would of made them for Christmas Gifts.. but now everyone has slippers so I don't need to bother.. except hubby hmmm I wonder if he would like a pair 

I did some more fish.. they are fast and fun and I really think if I could just sit and do 3 in a row I would have the pattern memorized!! I wanted to work on the Boneyard though so I did a little of both 

Linda I remember several pages back you had said that you would of crocheted your ends in as you went but you were just learning... you did a great job!! did you go around each fish first then joined those two edges?? or did you just do them together kind of like a 3 needle bind off?? I think putting it together the way you did it is how I am going to do it!! 

It sounds like you had a great Mothers day Sue.. we went on a picnic last weekend  they are fun.. and it feels good to be outside again 

I got another E-mail back from the designer Pam and she was thinking also it might have to do with updates on our PDF readers.. I wonder if I did a update on my Adobe if it would fix the problem.. I'm going to give it a try!! I'll let you know.. 

I struggle with the magic loop too Bev.. I have been successful with it in the past but its not easy for me.. with socks I like DPN's, Traveling loop and 2 circular needles.. I usually end up doing the Traveling loop when I attempt to do Magic loop


----------



## Ronie

I did what she suggested and updated my Adobe Reader and it worked.. all my lines are there ... I also learned there is a ink saver program on my computer..  so I used that.. it might of come with the update.. good luck everyone!!! mystery solved... 

I had a wonderful dinner that hubby made for me.. I have the kitchen to clean though.. LOL he is a good cook.. and it turned out wonderful.. the Lobster was a bit scrawny so I am glad we split a small steak too


----------



## britgirl

Now our Rescuing UFOs party is about midway through, I was wondering how everyone thinks that those are coming along.

For myself, I am happy to have picked up my Montego. I finally have finished the third chart. I still have a way to go. I don't think I will do the expanded version that Jane is doing, so I will omit chart 5 and go straight to the transition and edging. I am not sure if I will bead or not. It is a soft mauve colour and I really don't know what colour I would choose. Any ideas, anyone?

It is hard to get a good pic now, as it won't lie flat as it is getting large, but I think the colour is fairly true.
Sue


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> Thanks everyone!! I like the slippers too  they are comfy  and actually turned out cuter than I thought they would.. if I had known I would of made them for Christmas Gifts.. but now everyone has slippers so I don't need to bother.. except hubby hmmm I wonder if he would like a pair
> 
> I did some more fish.. they are fast and fun and I really think if I could just sit and do 3 in a row I would have the pattern memorized!! I wanted to work on the Boneyard though so I did a little of both
> 
> Linda I remember several pages back you had said that you would of crocheted your ends in as you went but you were just learning... you did a great job!! did you go around each fish first then joined those two edges?? or did you just do them together kind of like a 3 needle bind off?? I think putting it together the way you did it is how I am going to do it!!
> 
> It sounds like you had a great Mothers day Sue.. we went on a picnic last weekend  they are fun.. and it feels good to be outside again
> 
> I got another E-mail back from the designer Pam and she was thinking also it might have to do with updates on our PDF readers.. I wonder if I did a update on my Adobe if it would fix the problem.. I'm going to give it a try!! I'll let you know..


Your slipper pattern has been handed down in my family for a long time. It makes for pretty comfy and warm slippers. :thumbup: Yours look great!!!

I will check into the adobe update. It makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## britgirl

I don't know if anyone other than Jane is still doing the monthly dishcloths. I am finding the May one a little more interesting as it is not dependent on the positioning of knit and purl stitches. Instead there are some twisted stitches plus a couple of different cable stitches.

Sue


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> Now our Rescuing UFOs party is about midway through, I was wondering how everyone thinks that those are coming along.
> 
> For myself, I am happy to have picked up my Montego. I finally have finished the third chart. I still have a way to go. I don't think I will do the expanded version that Jane is doing, so I will omit chart 5 and go straight to the transition and edging. I am not sure if I will bead or not. It is a soft mauve colour and I really don't know what colour I would choose. Any ideas, anyone?
> 
> It is hard to get a good pic now, as it won't lie flat as it is getting large, but I think the colour is fairly true.
> Sue


It is beautiful, Sue! There are so many pretty stitch patterns in there. What about a pearl-type bead? Or grey?


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Now our Rescuing UFOs party is about midway through, I was wondering how everyone thinks that those are coming along.
> 
> For myself, I am happy to have picked up my Montego. I finally have finished the third chart. I still have a way to go. I don't think I will do the expanded version that Jane is doing, so I will omit chart 5 and go straight to the transition and edging. I am not sure if I will bead or not. It is a soft mauve colour and I really don't know what colour I would choose. Any ideas, anyone?
> 
> It is hard to get a good pic now, as it won't lie flat as it is getting large, but I think the colour is fairly true.
> Sue


That's going to be beautiful, Sue. Maybe a light brown bead? My foolish hearts is coming along. About ready to begin the 5th (and final) clue.


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> I don't know if anyone other than Jane is still doing the monthly dishcloths. I am finding the May one a little more interesting as it is not dependent on the positioning of knit and purl stitches. Instead there are some twisted stitches plus a couple of different cable stitches.
> 
> Sue


I did the March one. I liked that one also. This one looks like a lot of fun. 

I am on the final pattern row of the Madryn. I ended up with *2*light grey beads, so I inserted a row of the rainbow medium grey before the final row of light grey. Now in this last row, they are all the rainbow beads. My hope has been that the beads would help with transitions of the color changes of the yarns. We will see. 

Yesterday, I decided that I had better get going on the design of the Fall Workshop and found out that my pattern idea wasn't as straight forward as I thought it would be. There have been several changes made already.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> I don't know if anyone other than Jane is still doing the monthly dishcloths. I am finding the May one a little more interesting as it is not dependent on the positioning of knit and purl stitches. Instead there are some twisted stitches plus a couple of different cable stitches.
> 
> Sue


Yes, I'm doing it and enjoying it.


----------



## Grannypeg

I have over half of the pages to catch up on. DH has had a couple of set backs. I think he did far too well the first few days home. Had him at Er twice this past week. Once we were there for about 6-1/2 hours and the next time I got an ambulance and we were still there for about four.

He has finally realized that what is going on is the kidney healing itself and it just has to happen with leakage and a few accidents. Finally got him som depends - saves on he bedding.

Tried to do some knitting tonight - ending up frogging what I did.

Just want you to know I am still here.

Peggy


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Adult miter square sweater eking its way into being


This is looking lovely, Tanya. Those colours are so rich.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ... maybe this is what Tango had???


Could be. That sounds to be highly contagious.


----------



## Ronie

Sue that is coming along really nice!! I like the pearl beads a lot or maybe some clear to give a little sparkle?? 

I hope you workshop will be as big of a success as your last one was Toni!! 

Peggy I'm sorry for the set backs.. I hope they are behind you now and that he continues to improve..


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> Could be. That sounds to be highly contagious.


I thought of Tango as soon as I read that.. I was so glad that there was no one on the beach this morning when we took out dogs.. we would of had to take them home.. I don't think it has reached the West Coast yet.. but I don't want to take any chances..


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> Snowflakes - think of them as pointed mini-doilies!


Lovely, Elizabeth.
I was out to supper this evening & was gifted a pile of crochet cotton that my friend's mother had. It was ecru, though. I could use some white for the flakes. I have been planning on doing a tablecloth for the table here in France, though, so it won't go to waste.

She also gave me a dozen or so crochet pattern books.

I accepted it as a Mother's Day gift even though it isn't Mother's Day here yet.


----------



## KTGriff

I would try a clear iridescent bead,it should add sparkle and pull up the yarn color. Could also try a faceted black bead. Ok got me started so I leaving before I cause beaditis. Wonderful wips everyone! Kathy
quote=britgirl]Now our Rescuing UFOs party is about midway through, I was wondering how everyone thinks that those are coming along.

For myself, I am happy to have picked up my Montego. I finally have finished the third chart. I still have a way to go. I don't think I will do the expanded version that Jane is doing, so I will omit chart 5 and go straight to the transition and edging. I am not sure if I will bead or not. It is a soft mauve colour and I really don't know what colour I would choose. Any ideas, anyone?

It is hard to get a good pic now, as it won't lie flat as it is getting large, but I think the colour is fairly true.
Sue[/quote]


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...the knitting editor for the publishing company said that it was impossible to knit snowflakes...


Does this editor knit, I wonder?
Wonderful to have a company like that to publish your designs.
Back in January, Belle hosted a lace party in which she shared small doily patterns that she had converted to chart form:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311557-1.html

Many of us knit at least one of the patterns that she shared. I have hung mine in the central pane in my French door. 
She shared an interesting way to start off knitting in the round, as well.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...The first (blue, beaded) is Nigella by Rahyma


Stunning, Linda! Really looking forward to seeing it released. Is this the pattern that your daughter gifted to you?


> the second is the mkal I decided to try out - called Blooms'n Things; the jury is still out on that one...


I like the colours & the pattern but it does seem small - perhaps make a good kerchief? At least a scarf.


> It hasn't really made me want to try other mkals.


Oh, but they are so much fun! I read the description & look at the designer's other patterns to help me decide. If I am not sure - & the pattern is free - I download it & wait to see how it is coming along with other people's WIPs.
Certain ones, I know that I will knit & won't look at the spoiler until I have done the clues.


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...They make great hot pads.


Neat idea - very festive looking.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ... she really thought it was just a Apple problem...


I use a Mac & it printed fine.
Another posibility - for the center at least since the rest is very straight forward - would be to take a screen shot & crop the centre panel.


> I like the second one it is very sporty and would be great with a causal outfit.


This is very true. It probably just loses something in your eyes when placed next to the fine lace of the marvelous Nigella.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> well this way I can get all posted at once..


Good work, Ronie.
The colours in your slippers seem similar to those in Tanya's jacket.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...
> Jane, I hope you had a relaxing day and got a chance to knit....


Thanks, Sue. Pretty low-key - didn't make as much progress as I had hoped.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Now our Rescuing UFOs party is about midway through, I was wondering how everyone thinks that those are coming along.


I am down to the 2nd last RS row. I am trying to figure how I might add beads to it. I only brought what was left in the package with me so I don't have a lot. I have more home but I want to finish this now so I will have to count them & see how to place them.


> I finally have finished the third chart... I don't think I will do the expanded version that Jane is doing...


Yeah - don't know what Jane was thinking there. 


> It is a soft mauve colour and...


I love that colour, Sue. It is looking great.
As for beads, it would be nice with a matte bead in the same tone but darker. Might be hard to find. What about the clear Rainbow Transparent?


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ... the monthly dishcloths....


Looking good, Sue, in that bright yellow. I am thinking a vase full of flowers.


----------



## jscaplen

Grannypeg said:


> ...DH has had a couple of set backs....Just want you to know I am still here.


Sorry to hear of the setbacks but it appears that things are under control again. Certainly glad that you are still with us.
Did you see Sue's Latis? Looks great. I am working on the decrease section.
Thank you for leading us astray - I mean for the inspiration. ;-)


----------



## Swedenme

Ronie said:


> well this way I can get all posted at once..  [/quot
> 
> Pretty wash cloth really like the colour and your slippers are lovely
> 
> Linda both your shawls are lovely but the nigella shawl looks so delicate and very pretty with those beads peaking through ,
> 
> Elizabeth I like your snowflakes and your idea for a hot pad , I will have to try it
> 
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

The


eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I love your slippers.  And cotton dishcloths work best, whatever the pattern.
> 
> I am getting frustrated with my sock and the Magic Loop. I may have to rip back, not sure. I am really considering putting in DPNs to finish. At least I know how to work them. The pattern is written for Magic Loop. It is supposed to work for DPNs not sure if I can make my mind work it out. But I am remembering things about knitting socks. It's all to the good. The Pink knitting lady has a pattern for the Magic Loop in socks in worsted for easy learning. I may have to try that. She has videos to go with it. But I have to purchase the pattern. $8. Sigh. Leaving that decision for later.
> 
> So I am working on my Shipwreck tonight. I need to finish this row, then I get to go up a needle size.


I learned how to knit in the round and the magic loop at Christmas as I couldn't stop getting ladders with dpns . I only use circular needles now . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I learned how to knit in the round and the magic loop at Christmas as I couldn't stop getting ladders with dpns .
> Sonja


when I learned to knit socks, dpn's were all we had, and I've never had problems with ladders, it is good to have alternatives! I think you need a really flexible cable for magic loop- and that is hard to find here!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> when I learned to knit socks, dpn's were all we had, and I've never had problems with ladders, it is good to have alternatives! I think you need a really flexible cable for magic loop- and that is hard to find here!


i found I was quite clumsy with the dpns maybe it had something to do with I wasn't quite confident with what I was doing . Might give them another go 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> i found I was quite clumsy with the dpns maybe it had something to do with I wasn't quite confident with what I was doing . Might give them another go
> Sonja


They are very good for working really small numbers of stitches (I find) also having the right length does make a difference- perhaps if you try working with 5 needles, rather than 4?


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> They are very good for working really small numbers of stitches (I find) also having the right length does make a difference- perhaps if you try working with 5 needles, rather than 4?


That made me smile Julie keeping control of 4 was hard enough without adding another one into the mix . But I know what you mean someone else suggested I try 5 as well . I must admit I'm quite happy using the circular needles and magic loop 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

I have been AWOL! I have had a nasty infection with a high temperature. I feel better this morning so I will return to base. The good news is I have nearly finished my pi shawl as it is an easy knit. I have decided to put an extra repeat in as I have just enough yarn left to do so


----------



## KittyChris

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the comments about the lilacs. It is really hard to image how many we have. That's why I stood in the picture to give you some idea of how tall and wide they are.


I have never seen lilacs that big! Thanks for that picture. I'll bet it smells wonderful by your house, mmmmmm.

I haven't checked in since Saturday morning. . . Hope all have had a wonderful Mother's Day.


----------



## KittyChris

Normaedern said:


> I have been AWOL! I have had a nasty infection with a high temperature. I feel better this morning so I will return to base. The good news is I have nearly finished my pi shawl as it is an easy knit. I have decided to put an extra repeat in as I have just enough yarn left to do so


Norma, sorry to hear that you have been under the weather. Take care.

Melba, I love your sock. 😊

Speaking of birds, I have heard the Common Loon out on the lake by me the past 2 mornings. That is a first for me. I wonder if he is in transit further north. There is a mated pair of swans here that have 6 to 8 babies every year and dad does a good job of chasing away the Canadian Geese that might want to try to stay.


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> I have been AWOL! ...I feel better this morning...


So glad that you are feeling better & can join in again, Norma.


> The good news is I have nearly finished my pi shawl


Way to go!
Looking forward to seeing it soon.


----------



## Normaedern

Chris, thank you. I am waiting for our house martins. They are the complete bug control!


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Jane. I should finish the shawl today and hopefully block too. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

Another vest to add to the list - pretty... 
Floral Vest by Jeri Riggs 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/floral-vest

This looks odd to me - seems like a bib-like part in front - didn't look inside the pattern but I like the cables so downloaded it to check later. 
Islanderry Cowl by Kate Mahoney 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/islanderry-cowl

I came across this while looking at her latest - Bev's Scarf - which I wasn't fussy about. Then I realized that I already had it but it is nice so just in case someone else hasn't seen it...
Angustura Shawl by Bianca Perez 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/angustura-shawl


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie keeping control of 4 was hard enough without adding another one into the mix . But I know what you mean someone else suggested I try 5 as well . I must admit I'm quite happy using the circular needles and magic loop
> Sonja


I think the important thing is to keep to what you find works! I am not a fan of magic loop- although I did watch darowil using it in Goulburn, last year. I find the idea of having to keep pulling the cord through, quite frustrating!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I have been AWOL! I have had a nasty infection with a high temperature. I feel better this morning so I will return to base. The good news is I have nearly finished my pi shawl as it is an easy knit. I have decided to put an extra repeat in as I have just enough yarn left to do so


So sorry to hear it was illness Norma, I was hoping it was just that you were busy. At least you were able to knit!


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie, it sounds as if your hubby made you Surf and Turf for supper. Sounds yummy! 

Sue, your Montego is gorgeous. Love the soft mauve. Can't wait to see it all stretched out? I am drawn toward the grey beads Toni mentioned. 

Looking forward to seeing your Madryn, Toni.  Good luck with the fall workshop. No worries. You did such a good job this spring. 

Peggy, so sorry to hear of your hubby's set backs. Hopefully, he will 'clear up and fly right' now.  In the healing department I mean. Praying for a smooth recovery from here on.

Norma, so glad you are getting better. Good show on the pi shawl. Looking forward to seeing it, when you are up to it.


----------



## sisu

Nice comfy looking slippers Ronie. And the washcloth will definitely come in handy! Also, I will have to try printing that graph again with the updated Adobe.

Sounds like you had a nice Mothers Day Sue. I haven't been doing the washcloths, but this months does look pretty. Your Montego is a lovely color. All the bead colors suggested so far sound good to me! My wip is coming along slowly. Added another couple of inches over the weekend. My husband and I have been busy building boxes for a raised bed garden.

Bev, Liat Gat at knitfreedom.com has instructions for magic loop toe up socks that I believe are for free. Sounds like you are making good progress in your shipwreck shawl.

Wow Toni, another workshop. Good for you! I have just finished 2 of the washcloths from your first! I still want to do the scarf as well.

Sorry to hear of your husbands set back Peggy. Hopefully things will only improve now. 

Norma, Glad that you are feeling better and are back again!


----------



## sisu

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the important thing is to keep to what you find works! I am not a fan of magic loop- although I did watch darowil using it in Goulburn, last year. I find the idea of having to keep pulling the cord through, quite frustrating!


I agree Julie. But it is fun to try each in order to find what works! I found that pulling of the cord very fiddly also with magic loop. And many times I pulled the wrong part! I have been using the 12" circular now, but I am still not sure about that and may go back to dpn's again.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> You have some lovely choices there, Tricia. Sounds like your life is quite full.
> 
> Oh, Julie, what a lovely haul you have there. I have the Entrelac book. It is quite good. So, what is Spotlight and can I go with you next time you go??
> 
> Praying, Tricia.
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of kangaroos, Ros.


Spotlight, Bev, is usually referred to by me as 'the Emporium' they have kitchen stuff, curtainings, venetian blinds etc., sewing machines, paper patterns, craft supplies, and a small collection of knitting patterns and books, as well as yarns.


----------



## jscaplen

* Tour of the Charente-Maritime, part 1* 
Typically for this region, the little town - or commune - that we belong to has a population of about 650 but I wouldnt think that there are even 100 people living in the bourg itself. Instead there are scattered little hamlets or lieu-dits which grew up around a farming complex. Most of the buildings & land in our hamlet, belonged to one of two families. A number of the houses here were actually farm buildings, made over into homes. Our little community has grown since we arrived - with modern homes being added, including two wooden houses which people are amazed at. Of course, where I come from that is all we know.

Our home is an old Charentais structure, over 200 years old, which might not have started out as a home. Made of stone - walls 2 feet thick & a large fireplace made from stone from a local, famous quarry at Crazannes - less than 5 minutes from here. Stone from Crazannes was used for the base of the Statue of Liberty.
Images of the quarry & statues, etc, made from the stone:
http://fr.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A9mSs2vxgVBV8VUALipjAQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE0YW81cjNrBGNvbG8DaXIyBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVklQRlIxNl8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Pierre+De+Crazannes&fr=spigot-chr-ffmac

We have a lot of historic sites & remains in the area. The closest town is Saintes (population ~26 000), where among other things you can see the Arc de Germanicus, which I believe was made from the stone from Crazannes. It was constructed around 20AD & was originally situated over the terminus of the Roman road from Lyon to Saintes. It was moved over about 15 metres when work was being done on the canals, etc. Also in the Saintes, are the remains of a Roman amphitheatre dating to about 40AD. These are the two most notable but there are remains of Roman aqueducts & viaducts scattered around.
Other notable structures in Saintes: cathédrale Saint-Pierre, église Saint-Eutrope et sa crypte, Abbaye-aux-Dames, Eglise Saint-Pallais, Temple protestant, église Saint-Vivien

(Sorry, I had planned more but didn't get it together last week, as I had planned to do because of my company. So I am doing it on the fly now. I just got interrupted by a lengthy phone call & if I don't post this now, it might not get done. I will try to share more tomorrow but the phone call resulted in plans for an outing which will take most of the day.)


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Nice haul Julie. It will be interesting to see the scarf with the pink fancy yarn. Will all those skeins go into 1 scarf?
> Now that I have completed my Kaika socks (will post pic later, it is very cloudy right now) I am thinking about taking a ride to the LYS to check out her sock yarn to make more socks. She always has a bunch of stuff on sale.


I must photograph what I have so far- it could qualify as a UFO- but I need to work on the black one- not sure why I keep saying I will make scarves- I get bored with them, and they become rather a labour. But I have completed nearly a metre.


----------



## sisu

Thanks for posting all of this Jane! Very interesting region and so much history! Those carvings at the quarry are something else! Enjoy your plans for today. Hope it is for something fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

I really want to get back to the Guernsey, but am doing the black scarf, and have promised Bronwen a shrug as my next project. Have to locate that yarn again- I know roughly where in all the bags it is.



sisu said:


> Julie, you have made good progress on the red guernsey. It is such a nice rich red, at least on my monitor!
> 
> Oh my Jane, 1768 stitches on the needles and more increases! That must seem like forever to get one row done.
> 
> Ros, so glad Keira-Lee liked her scarf and teddy! And of course I love seeing happy little Jackson!
> 
> Sue, the Madryn shawl looks so pretty amongst all that greenery! I can't remember, what yarn did you use? Was it fingering or lace weight?
> 
> Tanya, hope the farmers market was good and helped ease some of your angst.
> 
> Ronie, it is good that you switched to doing the fish! Sounds like it will be a much better project for you!
> 
> Trish, lovely start and completions as well. You sure are busy!
> 
> Lovely additions to your stash Julie. Bet you will have fun working with all of that!


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Julie and Bev. I have watched an awful lot of TV :roll:


----------



## Normaedern

Caryn, thank you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Julie, it sounds like life is settling down very nicely for you. I am so glad.


When things are at 50%, Toni, for whatever reason, it is important to see it as the glass 'half full' not 'half empty'. I have an awful lot of sorting still to do- but progress a little each day. I will be glad when the black scarf is complete- I am on the 4th ball.


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Sunset just over the road from my DD Jane's home.


Lovely tranquil shots, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> I agree!!!  very well put
> 
> Tricia those are looking great!! I keep forgetting that I printed off Cats Paw!! I can't wait to see what yours looks like finished.. it just may push me to get started on it.. I am saving my time and yarn for the KAL we are doing here!! Morning Dove?? I think that is the right name..
> 
> Julie wow!!! you really got a great haul didn't you... that scarf is going to be lovely!!
> 
> I agree Pam!!! finally some nice weather... we are in full blown Spring with the wind and pollen.. but yesterday was so nice! lots of sun.. I sat outside for a little while just soaking it up.. I had to go on the Bridge first thing yesterday morning to take pictures of the jet boat and the sun was so warm on my back.. the walk up to the bridge I saw so many wild flowers and lots of wild life... what a great way to start the day!!!


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## dogyarns

Ronie said:


> That is so funny Elizabeth why would a knitting publisher think you couldn't knit snow flakes... I think they would be a great addition to my doily's  I am one day going to make enough to make 3 large curtains.. for my front room.. not full size curtains but toppers and down the sides.. I have blinds for privacy


The reason she didn't think they could be done was because no one had done them before. She had only seen crocheted snowflakes. I later discovered that she could knit, but had been hired for her editing skills, not her knitting creativity. She was more of a 'no, it can't be done' about something new, whereas I am a 'of course you can knit that' person. Give me a challenge and I am off and running! 

Doing even toppers and down the sides will be a major undertaking! Although, I am about to start that same project for my kitchen window.


----------



## Normaedern

That is fascinating, Jane. Thank you for taking the trouble :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns

Ronie said:


> well this way I can get all posted at once..


Love the slippers! The dishcloth only has to be functional, so it will be perfect!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Sue! The Guernsey has had to go to one side for this black one! But I hope to get it done this week.
You make such a striking model for your creations. The result of all your 'keep fit?



britgirl said:


> Julie, you have a good haul there. You are making good progress on your Guernsey
> 
> Caryn, the yarn for my Madryn was Loops and Threads Woolike, supposed to be a laceweight. It is nice to work with. The worst part is that it is acrylic and has to be steam blocked, which can be time consuming.
> 
> Ros, loved seeing the pics of the Kangaroos, also the other pics too.
> 
> Great photo, Bev. Glad your back is improving.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Thank you, Pam Julie, Tanya, Bev, Ros, for keep Oklahoma City in your prayers. In the past few years my Aunt's house has been hit with tornado twice. Picked up the house and set it back turned on the foundation. Damaged the roof with golf ball size hail once and they never had storms like that when I was a kid.
> 
> Coffeyville, KS was listed in the World Book of Records for the largest hail. It was kept it a freezer for years. I have since heard other places receive large hail. The big hail are more like chunks instead of pebbles.
> 
> Thanks Jane on the comment about the Cat's Paw. It is an easy knit and fun to do. I am trying beads but they keep going to the back.
> 
> Julie, pretty yarn. 12 mm needles? Did I read right? About a 15 or 17 US? That should work up quick. I have used 13 US or 9 mm with 2 strands of worsted #4 weight yarn.
> 
> Bev, pretty picture. Is it a dandelion?
> 
> Ros, love your picture of the kangaroos.
> 
> Chris, I knit or crochet whenever I sit to rest. There will be less time now as it is getting warmer and garden and yard work call.


How is the Tornado situation? we are also on tornado alert. But little ones. 
The green is to be knitted on 12mm needles, and my needle gauge cuts out at 10mm or size 15, so at a guess it must be size 17!


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi all, okay, admit I am a little lost....been gone to California for a wedding and some site seeing.

Roni, I cannot for the life of me find where you posted that slipper pattern. I have one that is very old from my Grandma, but it is probably packed away...anyway, I would love to have it.

As far as my works in progress, I am steadily finishing some toys and believe it or not, I am working on Christmas Gifts right now. I am also working on my circular charts for the "long ago shawl I was doing in the round".

I wanted to ask the group if any of you have worked with "Diadem" from KnitPicks???

It is a single-ply yarn of mulberry silk and alpaca.

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Diadem_Solid_Fingering_Yarn__D5420257.html

I purchased several colors (one skein each) at a sale a while back when they were closing out the "heathered colors". Anyway, I love, love, love the feel of the yarn, but it is slippery.

Wondered if I may have chosen the wrong pattern for this...

I am working a simple lace pattern with lots of stockingnette stitches so it isn't too busy, but I feel that the yarn just slips too much...have tried the wooden needles instead of metal tips I began with, but it is still really fidgety to work with.

Take care all,

Dragonflylace


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> ...Very interesting region and so much history!


The histroical & cultural richness are what attracted us to this place, for sure. I assume that it is the same everywhere in France - much of Europe as well.


> Those carvings at the quarry are something else!


They have a kind of museum there & offer little workshops as well. Along the road, there are small partially completed sculptures - funny to see in the middle of nowhere. I must try to remember to come back home that way the next time that I go to Saintes & get a picture of one.


> Enjoy your plans for today. Hope it is for something fun!


The outing is for tomorrow but for today I am hoping to catch up a bit on my neglected knitting before I do some work in the garden. Maybe I will get some pics to share tomorrow - we are going to a small community called Port d'Envaux where there is a garden full of sculptures - I am thinking now, perhaps of stone from Crazannes since it is only a stone's throw away. (Ooops - pardon the expression.)


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> I love your socks. I hope to get one done in the next few days.
> 
> Tanya, yes, I have a macro lens and I love it. I am still learning how to use it, bit by bit.


Your lilacs are so beautiful, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Tricia, will keep Oklahoma City in my prayers. It seems like tornado season gets worse every year.
> 
> I was speaking with my brother who lives in Newfoundland just a couple of days ago and he was talking about a type of hail I had never heard of, known as "graupel". Has anybody heard of this before? Apparently the freezing droplets freeze around snowflakes.
> 
> Sue
> 
> quote=triciad19]Thank you, Pam Julie, Tanya, Bev, Ros, for keep Oklahoma City in your prayers. In the past few years my Aunt's house has been hit with tornado twice. Picked up the house and set it back turned on the foundation. Damaged the roof with golf ball size hail once and they never had storms like that when I was a kid.
> 
> Coffeyville, KS was listed in the World Book of Records for the largest hail. It was kept it a freezer for years. I have since heard other places receive large hail. The big hail are more like chunks instead of pebbles.
> 
> Thanks Jane on the comment about the Cat's Paw. It is an easy knit and fun to do. I am trying beads but they keep going to the back.
> 
> Julie, pretty yarn. 12 mm needles? Did I read right? About a 15 or 17 US? That should work up quick. I have used 13 US or 9 mm with 2 strands of worsted #4 weight yarn.
> 
> Bev, pretty picture. Is it a dandelion?
> 
> Ros, love your picture of the kangaroos.
> 
> Chris, I knit or crochet whenever I sit to rest. There will be less time now as it is getting warmer and garden and yard work call.


[/quote]

Yes I think it must be US 17. The pattern on the ball band is for a version of oblique openwork stitch- which I may well try- calls for three skeins- I thought a beanie with another- I like them for weather proofing in winter.


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> ...I wanted to ask the group if any of you have worked with "Diadem" from KnitPicks???


Sue & I are both using this for Lily Go's latest MKAL- _ Interview with the Vampire._ 
I knit a small swatch with it & loved the feel of working with it but noted that you have to be careful not to split it. Sue has discovered the same thing, I think. I haven't gotten past the CO yet but she is further along.


----------



## dogyarns

jscaplen said:


> Does this editor knit, I wonder?
> Wonderful to have a company like that to publish your designs.
> Back in January, Belle hosted a lace party in which she shared small doily patterns that she had converted to chart form:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311557-1.html
> 
> Many of us knit at least one of the patterns that she shared. I have hung mine in the central pane in my French door.
> She shared an interesting way to start off knitting in the round, as well.


She knits - just does not have an imagination.

Just checked that link. I have all of Gloria's books and love them! She is such a delightful person, too. That KAL sounds like it was fun. Now I want to get out those books and knit some of the patterns. You Enabler, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...You Enabler, Jane!


Qui? Moi?!


----------



## Lurker 2

sisu said:


> I agree Julie. But it is fun to try each in order to find what works! I found that pulling of the cord very fiddly also with magic loop. And many times I pulled the wrong part! I have been using the 12" circular now, but I am still not sure about that and may go back to dpn's again.


I think most of mine are a bit longer we have 40 60 and 80 cm readily available not sure of the conversion. I keep saying it is great we are not all the same!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie and Bev. I have watched an awful lot of TV :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

I agree with Jane. It has a lovely soft feel to it, but it does split. I am tempted to say I would probably not knit with it again, as I find I have to be very careful with it, which slows me down somewhat. As of now too with so little done, I can't tell how good the stitch definition is. This is a darker colour than I would normally use too and reminds me why I prefer lighter colours.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Sue & I are both using this for Lily Go's latest MKAL- _ Interview with the Vampire._
> I knit a small swatch with it & loved the feel of working with it but noted that you have to be careful not to split it. Sue has discovered the same thing, I think. I haven't gotten past the CO yet but she is further along.


----------



## britgirl

Little Miss Innocence itself! you are our Enabler-in-Chief!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Qui? Moi?!


----------



## dogyarns

Thanks you MissMelba, britgirl, Jane, and Sonja for your kind words about my snowflakes. Now it is time to get back to those two doilies that await me.


----------



## eshlemania

Julie, yes, we have a lot of lilacs.  I planted them 17 years ago when we got the property.  Boy, am I glad I did. DH said not to plant them near the house, as the smell gives him headaches. Now we have a nice row at the end of the drive.

DFL, I have a UF in the diadem. It is a gorgeous dark blue. I love the yarn, but did find it a bit slippery. Hence the UFO. I think I will be frogging it and finding something more suited to the yarn.

Jane, thanks for the latest info on France. I loved the carvings in the quarry also. And the ruins. And the stone in houses etc. Gorgeous. I would love to be able to walk them.  Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

That is unfortunate that DH can't take the smell- I used to love bringing them in to our house at Rotokawa, we had white and purple ones (well Lilac) and the house used to smell so lovely- a real spring scent.



eshlemania said:


> Julie, yes, we have a lot of lilacs.  I planted them 17 years ago when we got the property.  Boy, am I glad I did. DH said not to plant them near the house, as the smell gives him headaches. Now we have a nice row at the end of the drive.
> 
> DFL, I have a UF in the diadem. It is a gorgeous dark blue. I love the yarn, but did find it a bit slippery. Hence the UFO. I think I will be frogging it and finding something more suited to the yarn.
> 
> Jane, thanks for the latest info on France. I loved the carvings in the quarry also. And the ruins. And the stone in houses etc. Gorgeous. I would love to be able to walk them.  Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## britgirl

Jane, thanks for posting this. It sounds a very interesting region, and definitely one worth a visit. I really enjoy visiting such places which have such a past, and thinking of of those people who have lived before us and walked in those various places and seeing those constructions that have stood the test of time. I am awe especially when I see the majestic cathedrals that were built a thousand years ago. Even today those would be an architectural feat, but a thousand years ago, without the benefit of modern technology and equipment!
Sue


----------



## Miss Pam

Grannypeg said:


> I have over half of the pages to catch up on. DH has had a couple of set backs. I think he did far too well the first few days home. Had him at Er twice this past week. Once we were there for about 6-1/2 hours and the next time I got an ambulance and we were still there for about four.
> 
> He has finally realized that what is going on is the kidney healing itself and it just has to happen with leakage and a few accidents. Finally got him som depends - saves on he bedding.
> 
> Tried to do some knitting tonight - ending up frogging what I did.
> 
> Just want you to know I am still here.
> 
> Peggy


Sorry, Peggy, for all the worry you are having. I hope he continues to heal.


----------



## MissMelba

Sorry to hear your DH had some setbacks Grannypeg. Hope those are the last of them.

Lovely color Sue, very soft. I would try for tone-on-tone beads or as someone else suggested clear AB.

Welcome back Norma, glad you are feeling better. And nice that you could get some progress on your pi shawl even while under the weather.

Sonja, 5 DPN's are actually easier than 4 for me. Still fiddly with only a few stitches (prone to slide out) but once underway the four sit better. Remember to snug up the second stitch as well as the first stitch when changing needles to prevent ladders.

3 pages to go


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Pam. Look forward to seeing your FH when done.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That's going to be beautiful, Sue. Maybe a light brown bead? My foolish hearts is coming along. About ready to begin the 5th (and final) clue.


----------



## britgirl

Peggy, do hope your DH is over his setbacks now. Take care of yourself too. Hope you can find some time to relax with some knitting.

Sue


Grannypeg said:


> I have over half of the pages to catch up on. DH has had a couple of set backs. I think he did far too well the first few days home. Had him at Er twice this past week. Once we were there for about 6-1/2 hours and the next time I got an ambulance and we were still there for about four.
> 
> He has finally realized that what is going on is the kidney healing itself and it just has to happen with leakage and a few accidents. Finally got him som depends - saves on he bedding.
> 
> Tried to do some knitting tonight - ending up frogging what I did.
> 
> Just want you to know I am still here.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> I have been AWOL! I have had a nasty infection with a high temperature. I feel better this morning so I will return to base. The good news is I have nearly finished my pi shawl as it is an easy knit. I have decided to put an extra repeat in as I have just enough yarn left to do so


Sorry you've been ill, Norma. I hope you're feeling completely back to normal soon. Looking forward to seeing your Pi shawl.


----------



## britgirl

That was nice to get the cotton and the crochet books. All you need now is some more time,

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Lovely, Elizabeth.
> I was out to supper this evening & was gifted a pile of crochet cotton that my friend's mother had. It was ecru, though. I could use some white for the flakes. I have been planning on doing a tablecloth for the table here in France, though, so it won't go to waste.
> 
> She also gave me a dozen or so crochet pattern books.
> 
> I accepted it as a Mother's Day gift even though it isn't Mother's Day here yet.


----------



## britgirl

Will have to check out the beads. At least I have some time before I get to that point.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I love that colour, Sue. It is looking great.
> As for beads, it would be nice with a matte bead in the same tone but darker. Might be hard to find. What about the clear Rainbow Transparent?


----------



## britgirl

Norma, sorry you weren't well, but glad you are feeling better now. You were missed here.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I have been AWOL! I have had a nasty infection with a high temperature. I feel better this morning so I will return to base. The good news is I have nearly finished my pi shawl as it is an easy knit. I have decided to put an extra repeat in as I have just enough yarn left to do so


----------



## britgirl

Looking forward to seeing it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jane. I should finish the shawl today and hopefully block too. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> * Tour of the Charente-Maritime, part 1*
> Typically for this region, the little town - or commune - that we belong to has a population of about 650 but I wouldnt think that there are even 100 people living in the bourg itself. Instead there are scattered little hamlets or lieu-dits which grew up around a farming complex. Most of the buildings & land in our hamlet, belonged to one of two families. A number of the houses here were actually farm buildings, made over into homes. Our little community has grown since we arrived - with modern homes being added, including two wooden houses which people are amazed at. Of course, where I come from that is all we know.
> 
> Our home is an old Charentais structure, over 200 years old, which might not have started out as a home. Made of stone - walls 2 feet thick & a large fireplace made from stone from a local, famous quarry at Crazannes - less than 5 minutes from here. Stone from Crazannes was used for the base of the Statue of Liberty.
> Images of the quarry & statues, etc, made from the stone:
> http://fr.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A9mSs2vxgVBV8VUALipjAQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE0YW81cjNrBGNvbG8DaXIyBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVklQRlIxNl8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Pierre+De+Crazannes&fr=spigot-chr-ffmac
> 
> We have a lot of historic sites & remains in the area. The closest town is Saintes (population ~26 000), where among other things you can see the Arc de Germanicus, which I believe was made from the stone from Crazannes. It was constructed around 20AD & was originally situated over the terminus of the Roman road from Lyon to Saintes. It was moved over about 15 metres when work was being done on the canals, etc. Also in the Saintes, are the remains of a Roman amphitheatre dating to about 40AD. These are the two most notable but there are remains of Roman aqueducts & viaducts scattered around.
> Other notable structures in Saintes: cathédrale Saint-Pierre, église Saint-Eutrope et sa crypte, Abbaye-aux-Dames, Eglise Saint-Pallais, Temple protestant, église Saint-Vivien
> 
> (Sorry, I had planned more but didn't get it together last week, as I had planned to do because of my company. So I am doing it on the fly now. I just got interrupted by a lengthy phone call & if I don't post this now, it might not get done. I will try to share more tomorrow but the phone call resulted in plans for an outing which will take most of the day.)


Thanl youz, Jane, for all this great information and those wonderful photos!


----------



## MissMelba

Thanks for continuing to show us your area of France Jane. Enjoying out little trip 

Sock #2 is started. I made a stupid error by doing the instep pattern all the way around which I did not realize until I had completed one repeat (4 rows). Sigh. I laddered down and corrected the purls but left the PKOK stitch alone as this yarn is not easy to tink. Without the purl columns they are not too noticeable and should be ok on the bottom of my feet so I left them as 'design elements'. PKOK = Pass 3rd stitch on left needle over first two stiches, k1, yo, k1.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl

Thank you, Julie for the compliment. I would hope that has helped although I haven't really done any in a couple of months, but I am going back to,jazzercise this morning, in just a few minutes. I haven't had a dizzy spell in a couple of weeks now and was ready to begin driving again, but my DH offered to drive me, so am taking him up on the offer, although it is definitely my intention to get back to my normal life this week. With th lack of exercise I,have put on several pounds. It is important that I exercise as I do have osteoporosis, despite all the exercise.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sue.
> You make such a striking model for your creations. The result of all your 'keep fit?


----------



## tamarque

Just read about 6 pages and, once again, will rely on a soggy memory in responding as time for reviewing is limited now..

Jane--that Angustura?? shawl is beautiful and was already in my library, but good to have it pointed out again. The floral vest is also interesting

Love the archeology of your region in France. The carving are wonderful. Am always in awe of such remnants of by gone millennia. The human spirit was always creative and always saw the energy in the material world around and sought to bring it to the surface. I think of the amount of physics the ancient Egyptians knew when engineering the building of the pyramids. Same for the knowledge used to move and mount those massive stones in the French sites. and they have stood the test of time, including surviving destructive wars.

Building with stone was so well developed and your 200 yr old home is evidence. Those European building skills are evidenced in my neck of the woods, so to speak, in the stone houses those early immigrants built that we still have standing here.

Happy to know Tango is back to his old self. The traveling may have weakened his immune system due to the stress of the move making him susceptible to various microorganisms developing. As he is getting older, it might be good to do things to beef up his immune system when traveling or doing other things that could be stressful to him. Dogs are really no different than humans in this way.

Sue--hard to envision a bead color for your Montego as I don't trust the color showing up on my screen. I always think of purpley tinted gray/brown with mauve so maybe a burgundy would work. And anything purple is always good.

I am sure getting back to exercising will improve your sense of well being. So hard when we have to truncate our lives for physical problems. Never seems fair.

Grannypeg--glad DH is on the mend. Know how stressful this period has been for you both.

Norma--so sorry you have been so sick. Hope Spring brings good health again.

Toni--so happy that your workshop was so successful and that it will be repeated again.

DFL--welcome back from your travels

Mel--good that sock #2 is on the needles. That was always the hardest part for me with socks--getting the 2nd one going. It is the main reason for doing 2-at-a-time even tho it takes me longer to do them that way. However, once done, they are done.

Bev--Magic loop is really not that hard. Liat Gat and some other folks on You tube have good demos. I do find myself using the Traveling Loop much more as I think it was Ronie who also did. For sock knitting it seems to work for me pretty easily. I am kind of doing this now with my sweater sleeves--2-at-a-time with more of a Traveling Loop action with the needles.

The colors out my window are spectacular these days. All the trees have been in bloom this past week--so many pinks, whites, rose/red colors and of course all the new greens. Everyone else's tulips are blooming, too, but not mine. I think I have lost a lot of tulips this winter as well as some other flowers. The deer ate my small fritilaria before I could get it together to spray them with garlic/hot pepper. Most of my lilacs have stopped blooming except for the white ones that have walked themselves out from under the trees which have taken over. But those are right outside my kitchen window next to the forsythia bush. The poison ivy is proving itself to be voluptuous this year with all the water we had this winter. Really need someone to come and pull it out as my sensitivity to it is beyond description. Okay, now to get it together and get out and finish this window repair. Can't believe I had to buy new tools this week--a new orbital sander and brad nailer!! Did find a guy on Craigslist with discount tools so will pick up a new 8" fiberglass ladder from him very cheaply this week. Hey, I am supposed to be retiring--not investing in work.

Since I boohoo'd here about my paint spill mishap last week, thought you might like to see the damage and its repair. Will give a second coat of poly to the treads for hardness this week and call it quits. It will be good enough for this ol' house. The house was built around 1860 as best I can gather.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Little Miss Innocence itself! you are our Enabler-in-Chief!


Oh, well, if I have to go sit in the corner, I might as well have company.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...All you need now is some more time,


Right - forgot to ask if she had some of that here.

Some of the cotton is in a sealed pack which includes a hook & possibly a pattern.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...Even today those would be an architectural feat, but a thousand years ago, without the benefit of modern technology and equipment!


They took many years & many lives in the construction.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...it is definitely my intention to get back to my normal life this week. ...


We're rooting for you, Sue!
Glad to hear that the dizziness has subsided.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> Oh, well, if I have to go sit in the corner, I might as well have company.


it is not a lonely corner.


----------



## Ronie

Norma welcome back!! I hope you continue to feel better... 

Thanks for the vest pattern Jane.. it looks like it would be great with my work clothes.. it is strange for me to have a job where I can get dressed up a little.. and also lots of fun to start putting together a classic wardrobe...


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> They took many years & many lives in the construction.


Very true, Jane. Construction has always been hazardous to one's health.


----------



## Ronie

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, okay, admit I am a little lost....been gone to California for a wedding and some site seeing.
> 
> Roni, I cannot for the life of me find where you posted that slipper pattern. I have one that is very old from my Grandma, but it is probably packed away...anyway, I would love to have it.
> 
> As far as my works in progress, I am steadily finishing some toys and believe it or not, I am working on Christmas Gifts right now. I am also working on my circular charts for the "long ago shawl I was doing in the round".
> 
> I wanted to ask the group if any of you have worked with "Diadem" from KnitPicks???
> 
> It is a single-ply yarn of mulberry silk and alpaca.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Diadem_Solid_Fingering_Yarn__D5420257.html
> 
> I purchased several colors (one skein each) at a sale a while back when they were closing out the "heathered colors". Anyway, I love, love, love the feel of the yarn, but it is slippery.
> 
> Wondered if I may have chosen the wrong pattern for this...
> 
> I am working a simple lace pattern with lots of stockingnette stitches so it isn't too busy, but I feel that the yarn just slips too much...have tried the wooden needles instead of metal tips I began with, but it is still really fidgety to work with.
> 
> Take care all,
> 
> Dragonflylace


Here is the slipper workshop!! it was very easy and I wish I had finished them a year ago..LOL
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/3/5/1362497027135-crochet_easy_slippers.pdf Have fun... if you can knit or crochet in the car it would make a great car project.. I can not but they were great Dr. office project!


----------



## Ronie

Jane thanks for the wonderful pictures and information on your area!! very fascinating.. and rich with history!!

I bought a bin of crochet thread for 2 dollars a year of so ago and some of it was still sealed.. but mine didn't come with hooks !!! lucky you!! I do have some WIP's with it though.. I plan on doubling the pretty lilac/blue for the morning dove.. thats my plan this morning though... it could change later LOL I have some beautiful Pallet that I want to use for something too..


----------



## Normaedern

Thanks, Sue. I missed being here and I can tell I've missed things! I shall try to catch up!


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Jane thanks for the wonderful pictures and information on your area!! very fascinating.. and rich with history!!
> 
> I bought a bin of crochet thread for 2 dollars a year of so ago and some of it was still sealed.. but mine didn't come with hooks !!! lucky you!! I do have some WIP's with it though.. I plan on doubling the pretty lilac/blue for the morning dove.. thats my plan this morning though... it could change later LOL I have some beautiful Pallet that I want to use for something too..


What a nice crochet thread stash you landed there. Great colors.


----------



## Normaedern

Tanya, you have done a grand job of removing the paint spill. It looks hard work so a pat on the back :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> What a nice crochet thread stash you landed there. Great colors.


Thanks the blue I want to use is on the right hand side.. these shelves are 3' deep and the side shelves are only 12" deep.. its a great closet for all my yarn!!

Tanya it looks like you got the mess all cleaned up!! YAY.. it looks great too


----------



## Normaedern

Ronnie, a great looking stash :thumbup: Lovely colours.


----------



## Ronie

Normaedern said:


> Ronnie, a great looking stash :thumbup: Lovely colours.


Thank you Norma.. as you can see by the pictures there is a lot more yarn in there... I actually took pictures when I cleaned the whole mess up  all the cotton thread is condensed so I have more space .. all my yarn is separated by weight and fiber..  plus there is several bins of material in there.. 

Well I need to get some things done before heading out to work... have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Normaedern

Tablet deciding it was not going to post and then it did 
:evil:


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for continuing to show us your area of France Jane. Enjoying out little trip
> 
> Sock #2 is started. I made a stupid error by doing the instep pattern all the way around which I did not realize until I had completed one repeat (4 rows). Sigh. I laddered down and corrected the purls but left the PKOK stitch alone as this yarn is not easy to tink. Without the purl columns they are not too noticeable and should be ok on the bottom of my feet so I left them as 'design elements'. PKOK = Pass 3rd stitch on left needle over first two stiches, k1, yo, k1.
> 
> Hope all have a good day,
> 
> Melanie


Sounds like a good solution, Melanie!


----------



## tamarque

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, you have done a grand job of removing the paint spill. It looks hard work so a pat on the back :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. The hardest part was having to do it in the first place and it wasted my entire week. The amount of time was not THAT much, but I could only work an hour at a time because of my knee which has been going south. And then I had to buy a new sander and extra finish material, so lots of aggravation. But was always planning on recoating the steps as the house is on the market for sale and they needed refreshening due to tenant abuses. It just would have been much simpler and more pleasant to not have had all the extra stress.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Thanks the blue I want to use is on the right hand side.. these shelves are 3' deep and the side shelves are only 12" deep.. its a great closet for all my yarn!!
> 
> Tanya it looks like you got the mess all cleaned up!! YAY.. it looks great too


I could use a couple of those closets myself. Lucky you.

Thanks for the support on the paint mishap. They do look great and will look even better with a second clear coat. Even the floor will perk right up.


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Thanks Norma. The hardest part was having to do it in the first place and it wasted my entire week. The amount of time was not THAT much, but I could only work an hour at a time because of my knee which has been going south. And then I had to buy a new sander and extra finish material, so lots of aggravation. But was always planning on recoating the steps as the house is on the market for sale and they needed refreshening due to tenant abuses. It just would have been much simpler and more pleasant to not have had all the extra stress.


You've done a really great job with it, Tanya. So sorry, though, that you had to do it at all!


----------



## tamarque

Miss Pam said:


> You've done a really great job with it, Tanya. So sorry, though, that you had to do it at all!


Thanks Pam. It definitely is looking so much better and will help to sell the house. A great paint job really is the cheapest investment in selling, or renting.


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Thanks Pam. It definitely is looking so much better and will help to sell the house. A great paint job really is the cheapest investment in selling, or renting.


I agree!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...I bought a bin of crochet thread for 2 dollars a year of so ago ... I have some beautiful Pallet ...


Nice stash


----------



## Belle1

Good Morning Everyone..... Jane what a fun week+ it has been touring your area with you. I too appreciate the little bits of personal information. Unfortunately, I think the chances of my ever visiting Europe are slipping away, so it is fun to see it through someone else's eyes. 

I was so looking forward to the time set aside for WIPs, but so far nothing accomplished. I got sidetracked with making the PDF graphs and then finding a hole in the finished doily which was to have been a present for a friend this coming weekend. So, instead of dealing with my WIPs I been frantically knitting the doily again. I have 3 more rows of pattern and then the 2 rounds of crochet edging to complete it. Hoping that by Wednesday it can be blocked with a large sigh of relief. 

To make matters a bit more challenging, my aunt feel last week and fractured her hip and broke her right leg. They had to air flight her to closest orthopedic facility -- so last Thursday I had to drive my uncle to that hospital for the surgery. I've been driving with my new knee, but a 300 mi trip was akin to a marathon and the multiple flights of stairs really pushed my capabilities. Of course, everything is in turmoil because my aunt is 90 and uncle is 88. Uncle is a stubborn, old koot who refuses to even consider moving into a better housing arrangement-- one that his wife would be able to negotiate assuming that she will every walk again (a big assumption). So, lots of family turmoil. 

So much going on here, it is hard to comment on all of it. But being able to hear from each of you certainly makes my day richer and more interesting.


----------



## tamarque

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone..... Jane what a fun week+ it has been touring your area with you. I too appreciate the little bits of personal information. Unfortunately, I think the chances of my ever visiting Europe are slipping away, so it is fun to see it through someone else's eyes.
> 
> I was so looking forward to the time set aside for WIPs, but so far nothing accomplished. I got sidetracked with making the PDF graphs and then finding a hole in the finished doily which was to have been a present for a friend this coming weekend. So, instead of dealing with my WIPs I been frantically knitting the doily again. I have 3 more rows of pattern and then the 2 rounds of crochet edging to complete it. Hoping that by Wednesday it can be blocked with a large sigh of relief.
> 
> To make matters a bit more challenging, my aunt feel last week and fractured her hip and broke her right leg. They had to air flight her to closest orthopedic facility -- so last Thursday I had to drive my uncle to that hospital for the surgery. I've been driving with my new knee, but a 300 mi trip was akin to a marathon and the multiple flights of stairs really pushed my capabilities. Of course, everything is in turmoil because my aunt is 90 and uncle is 88. Uncle is a stubborn, old koot who refuses to even consider moving into a better housing arrangement-- one that his wife would be able to negotiate assuming that she will every walk again (a big assumption). So, lots of family turmoil.
> 
> So much going on here, it is hard to comment on all of it. But being able to hear from each of you certainly makes my day richer and more interesting.


Really a very challenging situation for your family. It is so hard to uproot people as they watch their life abilities shrink. So hard to lose our functioning and then have others tell us that we need to make changes. Really understanding your old koot of an uncle but your aunt will need lots of support--emotionally as the fear of dying in older people when they break a hip is very high. You probably already know this.
Peace and good luck with you continued healing and family trials.


----------



## TLL

One moment at a time, Grannypeg. Your knitting will be there when you are ready. So will we. 

Thank you, Ronie! I hope so, too. That still blows me away. I updated my Adobe Reader, used the print page to enlarge the chart and printed off the center section in all its glory.  Thank you for checking in with the designer about that. :thumbup:

Jane was thinking that this is such a beautiful pattern and it would look so good on her _______ that she just HAD to knit the WHOLE thing!!!  Matte beads would be very pretty and rainbow and transparent and...  Have fun deciding!!!


----------



## TLL

The RMT cloth looks like it could be the basket and bottom part of a hot air balloon, maybe. 

Norma, I am so glad you are on the mend. Welcome back!

Loons, Chris?! We never, well hardly ever see them here. You have to be at a lake at just the right time when they are passing through headed North. Enjoy!!!

More patterns to drool over! Thank you very much, Jane!!!


----------



## KittyChris

jscaplen said:


> Oh, well, if I have to go sit in the corner, I might as well have company.


Jane, I downloaded the vest......you do need to sit in the corner.LOL
and thank you so much for continuing the education on France. I love all the carving in the stone.......


----------



## KittyChris

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, you have done a grand job of removing the paint spill. It looks hard work so a pat on the back :thumbup:


ditto!  :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

KittyChris said:


> ditto!  :thumbup:


Yes, a little sense of accomplishment here.


----------



## britgirl

Tanya, sorry that you had to do that clean up job, but you did well.

Sue


----------



## TLL

I find that I keep going back and forth with the dpns and magic loop. One day I like how one of them is working out, the next it is the other. ML sure does mess with the cable though.

Jane, thank you for the next stop on the tour. Those carvings are so detailed! Do they mean that the quarry is no longer in use? Enjoy your day!

Yep, the cup half full is so much better! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba

Quite a bit of clean up Tanya, but looks good.

Sorry about your aunt and uncle Belle. Hoping for a good recovery for her. I've been trying to get my mother and stepfather to move into a smaller house (financial, not logistical) but he won't budge. Guess he's the koot in my family 

Feels good to get the stash organized doesn't it Ronie. Nice crochet thread colors.

Welcome back DFL, glad your absence was due to being busy 

I may never have to go looking for a pattern again with Jane around, lol. She'll probably be in the corner of her stash room so will be looking at all the yarns and go off finding more patterns. Circular problem. 

Back to work.


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> I agree with Jane. It has a lovely soft feel to it, but it does split. I am tempted to say I would probably not knit with it again, as I find I have to be very careful with it, which slows me down somewhat. As of now too with so little done, I can't tell how good the stitch definition is. This is a darker colour than I would normally use too and reminds me why I prefer lighter colours.
> 
> Sue


It sounds like it will be beautiful when you are done though. Silk and Alpaca - yummy!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Thank you, Julie for the compliment. I would hope that has helped although I haven't really done any in a couple of months, but I am going back to,jazzercise this morning, in just a few minutes. I haven't had a dizzy spell in a couple of weeks now and was ready to begin driving again, but my DH offered to drive me, so am taking him up on the offer, although it is definitely my intention to get back to my normal life this week. With th lack of exercise I,have put on several pounds. It is important that I exercise as I do have osteoporosis, despite all the exercise.
> Sue


Sorry to hear of the Osteoporosis, Sue. So far that is one diagnosis I have avoided. Hope this morning's workout has you feeling really good!


----------



## TLL

That was an amazing clean up on that paint spill, Tanya! It is looking really good!!!

What a nicely organized stash you have there, Ronie! Way to go!!! Your slippers are crocheted? Mine were knit. I couldn't tell the difference from your photo. :shock:


----------



## TLL

Great problem solving, Melanie!!! Those socks are going to be so nice when you are done. 

Jane, me thinks we could all have quite the party in your corner. It might have to be a really BIG one. 

Take care, Belle. It seems like every family needs an old koot. 

One purl row and the bind off left on Madryn.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> One purl row and the bind off left on Madryn.


Looking forward to seeing it, Toni.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Good work Linda. The Nigella is definitely a beauty. Love the shape of it. That alone would make it worth knitting.
> 
> The MKAl? I can see your disappointment with it. It has a folksy feel to it and the stitch variation speaks to that. Given that I like folksy this is not bad in itself. And I don't mind the stitch variation either but can see that there is something missing needed to pull it all together. It works okay, and would be something to quickly grab and throw around the shoulder, but it does call out to you in any big way. Certainly not a formal appearance. But your work on it is wonderful


Thank you, Tanya. I love the Nigella and would knit that again - there is a version with a stocking stitch body which would look a little more casual I think.
My daughter has informed me that if I'm not going to wear the other one, "pretty please, could I have it?" She thinks it would be perfect at work in the summer. So, it will not be frogged.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Linda, I love the Nigela. Great stitching and beading. I agree with all that Tanya said about the second one, but feel maybe it will be better without the yellow of your blocking boards behind it. It's a bit disconcerting having the yellow peeping out all over your blue and white.


Thank you. Perhaps, I'm just being too picky.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Tanya, sorry that you had to do that clean up job, but you did well.
> 
> Sue


thank you


----------



## linda09

sisu said:


> Linda, the nigella shawl is so delicate looking. Your beading is lovely and the edging is so special. I like the Mkal shawl too. I think the way the stripes flow from the short rows is very striking. And I do,like the colors you chose as well. Nice job.
> 
> .


Thank you. I hadn't done a beaded project for a while and so enjoyed doing the Nigella


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I love the Nigella and would knit that again - there is a version with a stocking stitch body which would look a little more casual I think.
> My daughter has informed me that if I'm not going to wear the other one, "pretty please, could I have it?" She thinks it would be perfect at work in the summer. So, it will not be frogged.


There you go--perfect for casual or sporty wear; perfect for an office. I know you really didn't want to have to frog that shawl.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> well this way I can get all posted at once..


I love those bright slippers, Ronie - makes me want to knit some. Thank you for your comments on my shawls. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> correction I see needed in previous post Linda. I meant to say the pattern does NOT call out to you in any big way.


 :thumbup: I figured it out, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> I find that I keep going back and forth with the dpns and magic loop. One day I like how one of them is working out, the next it is the other. ML sure does mess with the cable though.
> 
> Jane, thank you for the next stop on the tour. Those carvings are so detailed! Do they mean that the quarry is no longer in use? Enjoy your day!
> 
> Yep, the cup half full is so much better! :thumbup:


I go back and forth with different techniques and love it. It gives me a great sense of freedom to know that if one style of working doesn't feel right, I have a few others to chose from. It seems to me that my body is in a different state, daily, and sometimes it likes to work one way, other times another.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> I did some more fish.. they are fast and fun and I really think if I could just sit and do 3 in a row I would have the pattern memorized!! I wanted to work on the Boneyard though so I did a little of both
> 
> Linda I remember several pages back you had said that you would of crocheted your ends in as you went but you were just learning... you did a great job!! did you go around each fish first then joined those two edges?? or did you just do them together kind of like a 3 needle bind off?? I think putting it together the way you did it is how I am going to do it!!


I did the kind of 3 needle bind of thing, Ronie, except the fish were already bound off. i was making it up as I went along really. I just chose my colours, bought 100g of each and knitted fish until the yarn was used. Then I figured out the placement and then started joining. The really nice thing about that project was that my daughter ( the mum to be) and my mother-in-law could also do a couple of fish each making it a 3 generation gift for the baby.


----------



## tamarque

Melanie/Toni--thanks for the nice comments on the stair paint clean up. You know, it kind of feels the same as when I have to frog something after making a big mistake. Great satisfaction to get it corrected, and corrected well.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Melanie/Toni--thanks for the nice comments on the stair paint clean up. You know, it kind of feels the same as when I have to frog something after making a big mistake. Great satisfaction to get it corrected, and corrected well.


Amen.


----------



## TLL

Jane, I have been thinking about your bead question. What about these: http://www.artbeads.com/tbrd8-611.html I just noticed they are low on stock and I am not sure about your availability there in France. :?


----------



## TLL

Thank you, Pam. I am hoping to get to it for a little bit after lunch here.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Now our Rescuing UFOs party is about midway through, I was wondering how everyone thinks that those are coming along.
> 
> For myself, I am happy to have picked up my Montego. I finally have finished the third chart. I still have a way to go. I don't think I will do the expanded version that Jane is doing, so I will omit chart 5 and go straight to the transition and edging. I am not sure if I will bead or not. It is a soft mauve colour and I really don't know what colour I would choose. Any ideas, anyone?
> 
> It is hard to get a good pic now, as it won't lie flat as it is getting large, but I think the colour is fairly true.
> Sue


It is going to look spectacular, Sue. It is hard to think of bead colours to match when viewing on line but maybe a sort of bronze colour would work.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...
> Jane--that Angustura?? shawl is beautiful and was already in my library, but good to have it pointed out again.


I keep rediscovering things that I really like. I have to get a better system for keeping track of these patterns that I have a very high chance of doing.


> Love the archeology of your region in France.


It is a great area - so much history attached to that architecture.


> I think of the amount of physics the ancient Egyptians knew when engineering the building of the pyramids.


Me, too - maybe it really was a more advanced alien race that was responsible. 
;-)


> Happy to know Tango is back to his old self.


It pleases me greatly to know that you & our other friends on LP care for him. I am so relieved that he is perky again. I try to hug him because I am so relieved but he doesn't put up with much of that.
I agree with all of those points that you brought up - might very well have been a combination of things making him more susceptible.


> I do find myself using the Traveling Loop ...


This is probably what you would call my technique but I just did it naturally years ago when I started knitting those Icelandic sweaters that were the rage in the 80s.


> the damage and its repair...


You did an amazing job. Such a shame that you had to go through it but, as you said, it was no doubt cathartic. I certainly admire your wide wealth of experience & knowledge.


----------



## Normaedern

Prayers for you and your family, Belle. It is not an easy situation.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Oh, but they are so much fun! I read the description & look at the designer's other patterns to help me decide. If I am not sure - & the pattern is free - I download it & wait to see how it is coming along with other people's WIPs.
> Certain ones, I know that I will knit & won't look at the spoiler until I have done the clues.


Thank you for your comments, Jane. Nigella isn't the gift from my daughter - that was Fiori Autunnali and hopefully will be next on my needles when I have finished rescuing my sweater. I have taken my time to find the yarn and beads - and that, I think, is at the heart of my problem with mkals. I think I must be a bit of a control freak and want to know that the yarn I choose will suit the project. I take your point about knowing the designer though and have the Boo Knits mkal lined up but won't start it just yet.


----------



## linda09

Swedenme said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well this way I can get all posted at once..  [/quot
> 
> Linda both your shawls are lovely but the nigella shawl looks so delicate and very pretty with those beads peaking through ,
> 
> Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sonja.
Click to expand...


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> They are very good for working really small numbers of stitches (I find) also having the right length does make a difference- perhaps if you try working with 5 needles, rather than 4?


 :thumbup: I agree with you there, Julie.


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> I have been AWOL! I have had a nasty infection with a high temperature. I feel better this morning so I will return to base. The good news is I have nearly finished my pi shawl as it is an easy knit. I have decided to put an extra repeat in as I have just enough yarn left to do so


Sorry you have been ill and glad you are feeling better, Norma.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the important thing is to keep to what you find works! I am not a fan of magic loop- although I did watch darowil using it in Goulburn, last year. I find the idea of having to keep pulling the cord through, quite frustrating!


Me too. Couldn't get any rythmn. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

linda09 said:


> I did the kind of 3 needle bind of thing, Ronie, except the fish were already bound off. i was making it up as I went along really. I just chose my colours, bought 100g of each and knitted fish until the yarn was used. Then I figured out the placement and then started joining. The really nice thing about that project was that my daughter ( the mum to be) and my mother-in-law could also do a couple of fish each making it a 3 generation gift for the baby.


What a great idea, Linda!!!


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> * Tour of the Charente-Maritime, part 1*
> Typically for this region, the little town - or commune - that we belong to has a population of about 650 but I wouldnt think that there are even 100 people living in the bourg itself. Instead there are scattered little hamlets or lieu-dits which grew up around a farming complex. Most of the buildings & land in our hamlet, belonged to one of two families. A number of the houses here were actually farm buildings, made over into homes. Our little community has grown since we arrived - with modern homes being added, including two wooden houses which people are amazed at. Of course, where I come from that is all we know.
> 
> Our home is an old Charentais structure, over 200 years old, which might not have started out as a home. Made of stone - walls 2 feet thick & a large fireplace made from stone from a local, famous quarry at Crazannes - less than 5 minutes from here. Stone from Crazannes was used for the base of the Statue of Liberty.
> Images of the quarry & statues, etc, made from the stone:
> http://fr.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A9mSs2vxgVBV8VUALipjAQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE0YW81cjNrBGNvbG8DaXIyBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVklQRlIxNl8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Pierre+De+Crazannes&fr=spigot-chr-ffmac
> 
> We have a lot of historic sites & remains in the area. The closest town is Saintes (population ~26 000), where among other things you can see the Arc de Germanicus, which I believe was made from the stone from Crazannes. It was constructed around 20AD & was originally situated over the terminus of the Roman road from Lyon to Saintes. It was moved over about 15 metres when work was being done on the canals, etc. Also in the Saintes, are the remains of a Roman amphitheatre dating to about 40AD. These are the two most notable but there are remains of Roman aqueducts & viaducts scattered around.
> Other notable structures in Saintes: cathédrale Saint-Pierre, église Saint-Eutrope et sa crypte, Abbaye-aux-Dames, Eglise Saint-Pallais, Temple protestant, église Saint-Vivien
> 
> (Sorry, I had planned more but didn't get it together last week, as I had planned to do because of my company. So I am doing it on the fly now. I just got interrupted by a lengthy phone call & if I don't post this now, it might not get done. I will try to share more tomorrow but the phone call resulted in plans for an outing which will take most of the day.)


 Now you've done it, Jane. Loved it when we visited before and now I want to go back. Will make do with looking back at our photos. we stayed in a converted farm building much as you decribe.


----------



## linda09

Goodness me, you must have been about ready to cry, Tanya. All that work! but you have done a super recovery job.


tamarque said:


> Just read about 6 pages and, once again, will rely on a soggy memory in responding as time for reviewing is limited now..
> 
> Jane--that Angustura?? shawl is beautiful and was already in my library, but good to have it pointed out again. The floral vest is also interesting
> 
> Love the archeology of your region in France. The carving are wonderful. Am always in awe of such remnants of by gone millennia. The human spirit was always creative and always saw the energy in the material world around and sought to bring it to the surface. I think of the amount of physics the ancient Egyptians knew when engineering the building of the pyramids. Same for the knowledge used to move and mount those massive stones in the French sites. and they have stood the test of time, including surviving destructive wars.
> 
> Building with stone was so well developed and your 200 yr old home is evidence. Those European building skills are evidenced in my neck of the woods, so to speak, in the stone houses those early immigrants built that we still have standing here.
> 
> Happy to know Tango is back to his old self. The traveling may have weakened his immune system due to the stress of the move making him susceptible to various microorganisms developing. As he is getting older, it might be good to do things to beef up his immune system when traveling or doing other things that could be stressful to him. Dogs are really no different than humans in this way.
> 
> Sue--hard to envision a bead color for your Montego as I don't trust the color showing up on my screen. I always think of purpley tinted gray/brown with mauve so maybe a burgundy would work. And anything purple is always good.
> 
> I am sure getting back to exercising will improve your sense of well being. So hard when we have to truncate our lives for physical problems. Never seems fair.
> 
> Grannypeg--glad DH is on the mend. Know how stressful this period has been for you both.
> 
> Norma--so sorry you have been so sick. Hope Spring brings good health again.
> 
> Toni--so happy that your workshop was so successful and that it will be repeated again.
> 
> DFL--welcome back from your travels
> 
> Mel--good that sock #2 is on the needles. That was always the hardest part for me with socks--getting the 2nd one going. It is the main reason for doing 2-at-a-time even tho it takes me longer to do them that way. However, once done, they are done.
> 
> Bev--Magic loop is really not that hard. Liat Gat and some other folks on You tube have good demos. I do find myself using the Traveling Loop much more as I think it was Ronie who also did. For sock knitting it seems to work for me pretty easily. I am kind of doing this now with my sweater sleeves--2-at-a-time with more of a Traveling Loop action with the needles.
> 
> The colors out my window are spectacular these days. All the trees have been in bloom this past week--so many pinks, whites, rose/red colors and of course all the new greens. Everyone else's tulips are blooming, too, but not mine. I think I have lost a lot of tulips this winter as well as some other flowers. The deer ate my small fritilaria before I could get it together to spray them with garlic/hot pepper. Most of my lilacs have stopped blooming except for the white ones that have walked themselves out from under the trees which have taken over. But those are right outside my kitchen window next to the forsythia bush. The poison ivy is proving itself to be voluptuous this year with all the water we had this winter. Really need someone to come and pull it out as my sensitivity to it is beyond description. Okay, now to get it together and get out and finish this window repair. Can't believe I had to buy new tools this week--a new orbital sander and brad nailer!! Did find a guy on Craigslist with discount tools so will pick up a new 8" fiberglass ladder from him very cheaply this week. Hey, I am supposed to be retiring--not investing in work.
> 
> Since I boohoo'd here about my paint spill mishap last week, thought you might like to see the damage and its repair. Will give a second coat of poly to the treads for hardness this week and call it quits. It will be good enough for this ol' house. The house was built around 1860 as best I can gather.


----------



## linda09

that is quite a stash, Ronie.


Ronie said:


> Jane thanks for the wonderful pictures and information on your area!! very fascinating.. and rich with history!!
> 
> I bought a bin of crochet thread for 2 dollars a year of so ago and some of it was still sealed.. but mine didn't come with hooks !!! lucky you!! I do have some WIP's with it though.. I plan on doubling the pretty lilac/blue for the morning dove.. thats my plan this morning though... it could change later LOL I have some beautiful Pallet that I want to use for something too..


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: I agree with you there, Julie.


 :thumbup: Did you, like me start out in the days when it was only dpn's?


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> There you go--perfect for casual or sporty wear; perfect for an office. I know you really didn't want to have to frog that shawl.


I always think of the time that was wasted when I could have been doing something else. But the little shawl? Scarf? is growing on me now that it is blocked. It would be a good one to wear while sight seeing to stop my neck and chest getting burned,


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Did you, like me start out in the days when it was only dpn's?


 I did, yes. I only discovered circulars about 5 years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Me too. Couldn't get any rythmn. :thumbup:


Similarly with continental, I did teach myself to do it left handed back in 2011, so I could teach an 11 year old using her dominant hand, but I have reverted completely to my throwing, it has become quite instinctive, I know without looking when I have split a stitch, or missed it completely- which is how come it is quite easy to keep an eye on the computer at the same time. 
I've just done a round and a bit on the Guernsey- only one more round and the initials will be complete- then about 4 rounds and on to the major panels. I am glad I bought the metal needles it is 'gliding' better.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> I did, yes. I only discovered circulars about 5 years ago.


I forget when I first discovered them! but have a large collection now, including two different brands of interchangeables in bamboo- but I really did not want to run the risk of snapping another of these 2 .75mm ones.


----------



## Swedenme

sisu said:


> Thanks for posting all of this Jane! Very interesting region and so much history! Those carvings at the quarry are something else! Enjoy your plans for today. Hope it is for something fun!


I want to say thank you too Jane , love all the pictures and it has been really interesting reading your posts about France 
Sonja


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> I always think of the time that was wasted when I could have been doing something else. But the little shawl? Scarf? is growing on me now that it is blocked. It would be a good one to wear while sight seeing to stop my neck and chest getting burned,


I know that feeling--making something and thinking I should have done something different and how I wasted the time. So very happy to see that the shawl is growing on you as an idea. I think part of the problem is that you were comparing it to the Nigella which is a much more elegant/showy item and this cotton one is a bit proletarian in character. This doesn't make it less useful, just a different use.


----------



## Swedenme

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry, Peggy, for all the worry you are having. I hope he continues to heal.[/quote
> 
> Sorry to hear of your husbands set backs Peg I hope he is feeling a lot better now
> Sonja


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> Goodness me, you must have been about ready to cry, Tanya. All that work! but you have done a super recovery job.


Cannot even begin to find words for what I was feeling. Scream/cry/maim and murder. Instead I went numb, scooped up as much paint as I could (horrors to waste all that paint flowing down the stairs and over the oak flooring) and ran away where I could have a temper tantrum for a few hours. Seems that is what it takes me to regroup to a point where I can try to find a solution. And so spent the week picking away at the problem, layer by layer. It is good now. The house looks terrific and the freshly coated stairs are a key piece seen as soon as you open the door to the house. Am finally calming down over it.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> You did an amazing job. Such a shame that you had to go through it but, as you said, it was no doubt cathartic. I certainly admire your wide wealth of experience & knowledge.


Thank you Jane. All these mishaps: I keep asking myself what life lessons need to be learned that are passing me by. 
But I keep trying and little glimmers begin to shine through.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, you have done a grand job of removing the paint spill. It looks hard work so a pat on the back :thumbup:


I think you have done a great job too , it must have taken a lot of hard work

Norma I'm glad you are feeling better . I hope it's warmer down where you are than it is up here , it's turned quite chilly and we may have frost over the next couple of nights so no putting plants in the garden yet 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

tamarque said:


> I could use a couple of those closets myself. Lucky you.
> 
> Thanks for the support on the paint mishap. They do look great and will look even better with a second clear coat. Even the floor will perk right up.


Oohs If there are some of them closets full of yarn going free I'll take one too 😍
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> Thank you, Pam. I am hoping to get to it for a little bit after lunch here.


And you'll feel so good to have it finished!


----------



## TLL

TLL said:


> Jane, I have been thinking about your bead question. What about these: http://www.artbeads.com/tbrd8-611.html I just noticed they are low on stock and I am not sure about your availability there in France. :?


Sorry! I think it was Sue with the mauve colored project who was wondering about beads.


----------



## britgirl

Yes, that was my project, although a little sojourn in France might be very enjoyable, but thanks for the link

Sue


TLL said:


> Sorry! I think it was Sue with the mauve colored project who was wondering about beads.


----------



## KittyChris

jscaplen said:


> I am so relieved that he is perky again. I try to hug him because I am so relieved but he doesn't put up with much of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that Tango is not a cat?
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

linda09 said:


> It is going to look spectacular, Sue. It is hard to think of bead colours to match when viewing on line but maybe a sort of bronze colour would work.


I think a bronze color might look good, too.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Pam. I am going to have to check out what Imhave.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I think a bronze color might look good, too.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> Similarly with continental, I did teach myself to do it left handed back in 2011, so I could teach an 11 year old using her dominant hand, but I have reverted completely to my throwing, it has become quite instinctive, I know without looking when I have split a stitch, or missed it completely- which is how come it is quite easy to keep an eye on the computer at the same time.
> I've just done a round and a bit on the Guernsey- only one more round and the initials will be complete- then about 4 rounds and on to the major panels. I am glad I bought the metal needles it is 'gliding' better.


Yes, it is throwing for me too. I can do a combination when doing colour work but for speed and accuracy it is throwing for me - no difficulty with purling either.
I like metal needles for aran and aranstyle patterns too. i think you said you were doing an Alice Starmore pattern. I love her designs. I have just used a stitch sample from one of her books for an aran vest and plan to do one of her tunics ready for the winter if I can find a good rich colour.


----------



## Lurker 2

Not sure if this has been posted already: Sam put it up on the Knitting Tea Party:

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/spool201/doilies

may be of interest.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> I know that feeling--making something and thinking I should have done something different and how I wasted the time. So very happy to see that the shawl is growing on you as an idea. I think part of the problem is that you were comparing it to the Nigella which is a much more elegant/showy item and this cotton one is a bit proletarian in character. This doesn't make it less useful, just a different use.


You are probably right, Tanya. Also, I rarely knit small shawls, i like good generous sizes.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Cannot even begin to find words for what I was feeling. Scream/cry/maim and murder. Instead I went numb, scooped up as much paint as I could (horrors to waste all that paint flowing down the stairs and over the oak flooring) and ran away where I could have a temper tantrum for a few hours. Seems that is what it takes me to regroup to a point where I can try to find a solution. And so spent the week picking away at the problem, layer by layer. It is good now. The house looks terrific and the freshly coated stairs are a key piece seen as soon as you open the door to the house. Am finally calming down over it.


I'm glad it has worked out.


----------



## linda09

Swedenme said:


> I think you have done a great job too , it must have taken a lot of hard work
> 
> Norma I'm glad you are feeling better . I hope it's warmer down where you are than it is up here , it's turned quite chilly and we may have frost over the next couple of nights so no putting plants in the garden yet
> Sonja


I've heard the same. The dahlias will have to wait a bit longer. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Yes, it is throwing for me too. I can do a combination when doing colour work but for speed and accuracy it is throwing for me - no difficulty with purling either.
> I like metal needles for aran and aranstyle patterns too. i think you said you were doing an Alice Starmore pattern. I love her designs. I have just used a stitch sample from one of her books for an aran vest and plan to do one of her tunics ready for the winter if I can find a good rich colour.


I would be doing some of Alice Starmore's interpretations of the known Eriskay designs, IF I can locate my book, or may have to borrow it through the library system- the main body will be my own interpretations using my Rae Compton _Traditional Guernsey & Jersey Knitting_. There is a box of knitting books buried deep in the spare bedroom, at least I hope it is there. There is a bit more manoeuvring room because my brother has taken my old 4 foot loom to see if he can use the timber- it is the rather lovely Southland Red Beech.
I've just found the curtains I've been looking for, for the sitting room, and my tapestries, slowly slowly...


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be doing some of Alice Starmore's interpretations of the known Eriskay designs, IF I can locate my book, or may have to borrow it through the library system- the main body will be my own interpretations using my Rae Compton _Traditional Guernsey & Jersey Knitting_. There is a box of knitting books buried deep in the spare bedroom, at least I hope it is there. There is a bit more manoeuvring room because my brother has taken my old 4 foot loom to see if he can use the timber- it is the rather lovely Southland Red Beech.
> I've just found the curtains I've been looking for, for the sitting room, and my tapestries, slowly slowly...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Sonja, the wind has been very cold. We dont get frosts often as we are only half a mile from the sea..


----------



## eshlemania

Oh, my, Tanya! Seeing the disaster makes my heart pound. No wonder you were besides youself. So glad that most of the cleaning up is behind you.



Jane said:


> Oh, well, if I have to go sit in the corner, I might as well have company.


Isn't that corner where we hold the Lace Party???? 

Oooo, Ronie, what a great stash. 

Re: Doilies. Oh, my Julie. What gorgeous doilies. Thanks for sharing.  "slowly, slowly"-the best way to finish up the rest of your unpacking.

The last pages were full of lovely chit chat. Hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## sisu

Tanya, glad you were able to make lemonade out of lemons with your paint spill. The stairs look great now and will be a great plus for selling the house!

Ronie, love the way you have arranged your stash closet. How nice it must feel to have it all organized and able to see all the pretty stash you have!

So sorry Belle about your aunt. That is such a difficult thing to go through. Prayers go out to you and your aunt and uncle.
It is good that you are able to concentrate on getting your doily redone for your friend!

Toni, can't wait to see your Madryn.


----------



## eshlemania

Ah, Belle, I knew I missed someone one. I hope that things slow up for you a bit. Praying for your aunt and uncle. . .and you!


----------



## sisu

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just found the curtains I've been looking for, for the sitting room, and my tapestries, slowly slowly...


It's kind of like Christmas, finding all these surprises after you haven't seen them for awhile


----------



## Lurker 2

sisu said:


> It's kind of like Christmas, finding all these surprises after you haven't seen them for awhile


It is, rather!


----------



## triciad19

A tornado hit in Texas last night. Did a lot of damage. I think the town was Van, Texas. There have been some warnings here but mostly lot of high wind.

40 cm is about 15.75 inches, 60 cm is about 25.5 inches and 80 cm is about 31.5 inches

Prayers and hugs Belle. Wishing the best for you.

Glad you are feeling better Norma. It must by a cycle of illness going around. It seems like several of us are struggling with health issues.

Tanya those stairs look great. Maybe it was the universe trying to change what you were doing for something better! Something to think about.

Sue, bronze or copper was what I thought of as a nice color of beads for your project. Clear to let the color show but add some sparkle would be nice too.


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> Yes, that was my project, although a little sojourn in France might be very enjoyable, but thanks for the link
> 
> Sue


A nice little sojourn in France for beads would be fun, but Artbeads is in the U.S. so it would not be necessary. Darn. They ship really quickly, too! Did I mention they were 20% off today?!


----------



## TLL

Bev, that macro lens for your camera is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! That has got to be one of the most beautiful dandelions I have ever seen!

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> 40 cm is about 15.75 inches, 60 cm is about 25.5 inches and 80 cm is about 31.5 inches
> 
> Prayers and hugs Belle. Wishing the best for you.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better Norma. It must by a cycle of illness going around. It seems like several of us are struggling with health issues.
> 
> Tanya those stairs look great. Maybe it was the universe trying to change what you were doing for something better! Something to think about.
> .........


Thanks Tricia. I do think the paint spill was about being out of control and regaining it--a metaphor for dealing with death in 3-d. The stairs were always going to look this good, but without the side trip (pardon the pun) of paint spilling and needing to be cleaned up.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya! Seeing the disaster makes my heart pound. No wonder you were besides youself. So glad that most of the cleaning up is behind you.
> 
> Isn't that corner where we hold the Lace Party????
> 
> Oooo, Ronie, what a great stash.
> 
> Re: Doilies. Oh, my Julie. What gorgeous doilies. Thanks for sharing.  "slowly, slowly"-the best way to finish up the rest of your unpacking.
> 
> The last pages were full of lovely chit chat. Hope I didn't miss anyone.


Beautiful photo, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Toni and Pam. I had never noticed a dandelion with the yellow stamens starting up to form the seeds before. I didn't even notice it when I took the picture. When I got it on the computer, that's when I noticed it.


----------



## triciad19

Picture on project in progress. I need longer needles! Hopefully this will give an idea what it will look like. Cat's Paw about the size of the pattern. I may add another repeat or two.


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia, that is so pretty. I love how it is turning out.


----------



## britgirl

Tricia, that is looking good.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, that is so pretty. I love how it is turning out.


Ditto from me, Tricia.


----------



## triciad19

Thank you. Another ufo about to become a fo. :wink: Now I won't feel so bad about starting another project.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Thank you. Another ufo about to become a fo. :wink: Now I won't feel so bad about starting another project.


Congratulations!
I have more than two and a half balls to go before I have the body of the black scarf completed, boredom!!!


----------



## sisu

I missed the dandelion picture before. It is great Bev. Almost looks more like a mum! 

Tricia, the Cats Paw is so pretty. I love the little cats paw design! You're doing a great job :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## MissMelba

Looking good Tricia


----------



## Ronie

Toni I am glad that worked for you!!! and I do the same thing.. one day DPN's work better and other days traveling loop works better .. It could just be what ever kind of mood I am in I guess..LOL Woo Hoo so close to finishing!!! I can't wait to see your Madryn done!!! 

Sue I was thinking the same thing yesterday.. that I have to make time to get some structured exercise in.. I stopped when my hip was so bad.. and its time to start again.. only I'm going to go very slow at first.. I will also be working and that is on my feet for 8 hours a day!! it helps with my exercise but it is not enough.. I hope you had a great session and will be feeling very strong soon


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, that is so pretty. I love how it is turning out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

Belle I'm so sorry about what happened with your Aunt. I hope she has a speedy recovery... and I hope your knees feel better with rest!! 

Thank you Linda that is what I was thinking too.. just seam them with a larger hook so the stitches are loose enough.. and what a great idea to get everyone involved like that!! I figured that I would need about 140 fishy's so when I get done with my bits and pieces of partial skeins I'll see if I need to buy any.. I am going to make a few 'ODD' fish so they stand out.. maybe a few orange ones.. or variegated ones.. so they look like they are swimming.. anyway I am so new to this project I'll make my plans more final in a few weeks  Thanks for your tips they really help


----------



## TLL

It is done, not blocked or ends tucked in, but off the needles. Thank you, Norma, for an amazing pattern. I really like the transition of the leaves from beginning to end. :thumbup:

If you look very closely you can see a few sparkles of the beads.


----------



## Ronie

Bev there you go again taking a picture of a weed and turning it into art!!! Stunning  and it says Summer all over it!!  I agree.. I think the LP is held in that corner LOL

Tricia thank you for the news... The West is getting hit with Earthquakes!!! I have not felt one.. but I have been seeing them on the news.. 
I hope your in a safe place and all of these storms pass you by!!
Your CatsPaw is great!!! I thought it looked like a good one!!


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> It is done, not blocked or ends tucked in, but off the needles. Thank you, Norma, for an amazing pattern. I really like the transition of the leaves from beginning to end. :thumbup:
> 
> If you look very closely you can see a few sparkles of the beads.


Very pretty Toni... I can't see your beads but I am sure they are there!! I zoomed in and I think I saw a few...


----------



## Ronie

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations!
> I have more than two and a half balls to go before I have the body of the black scarf completed, boredom!!!


YAY!!! I love everything about knitting.. the finding the right pattern for the yarn.. then starting it and knitting it and getting to the finish line.. than starting all over again .. LOL I'm sorry that this is a boring project.. some times scarfs have a way of seeming like they never grow.. but you'll get there


----------



## Ronie

sisu said:


> Tanya, glad you were able to make lemonade out of lemons with your paint spill. The stairs look great now and will be a great plus for selling the house!
> 
> Ronie, love the way you have arranged your stash closet. How nice it must feel to have it all organized and able to see all the pretty stash you have!
> 
> So sorry Belle about your aunt. That is such a difficult thing to go through. Prayers go out to you and your aunt and uncle.
> It is good that you are able to concentrate on getting your doily redone for your friend!
> 
> Toni, can't wait to see your Madryn.


Thank you!! I have the room so I wanted to be able to see what I have.. I'll have more room when I finish this blanket!! and then I can really build a beautiful stash!!


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! I love everything about knitting.. the finding the right pattern for the yarn.. then starting it and knitting it and getting to the finish line.. than starting all over again .. LOL I'm sorry that this is a boring project.. some times scarfs have a way of seeming like they never grow.. but you'll get there


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hang in there, Julie! You can do this!!!

I hadn't heard anything about earthquakes. Take care all of you out there.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> It is done, not blocked or ends tucked in, but off the needles. Thank you, Norma, for an amazing pattern. I really like the transition of the leaves from beginning to end. :thumbup:
> 
> If you look very closely you can see a few sparkles of the beads.


Yay!!!! It's beautiful.


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> Very pretty Toni... I can't see your beads but I am sure they are there!! I zoomed in and I think I saw a few...


Thank you, Ronie. I am hoping they will show up more when it is blocked.


----------



## britgirl

Toni, that looks really good. Look forward to seeing it when it is blocked.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania

Ah, ROnie, thanks. What a sweet thing to say. 

Toni, love your Madryn. The colors are great and the stripes really work.


----------



## TLL

Thank you, Pam, Sue, and Bev!!!


----------



## triciad19

Toni, lovely Madryn. I like the color changes.

Thank you Caryn , Melanie, Toni, and Ronie. Glad you like the Cat's Paw. Originally I was going to make it in a spring color but found the brown in my stash. It fit my budget! :lol: it will make a nice transition shawl for fall.

Ronie, stay safe there too. Looks we are having a lot of bad weather in many places.

Julie, I understand about boredom. I think that is how I get extra projects started. I can get bored quickly with some patterns. Prayer shawls are usually the only pattern I repeat (or Christmas gifts) then I need another project to work on with some challenge like lace.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! I love everything about knitting.. the finding the right pattern for the yarn.. then starting it and knitting it and getting to the finish line.. than starting all over again .. LOL I'm sorry that this is a boring project.. some times scarfs have a way of seeming like they never grow.. but you'll get there


Good on you Ronie! It is not just that it is desperately plain, it is so black, and even in day time I am frequently having to use my lamp. Still got two and a bit balls to go.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hang in there, Julie! You can do this!!!
> 
> I hadn't heard anything about earthquakes. Take care all of you out there.


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Toni, lovely Madryn. I like the color changes.
> 
> Thank you Caryn , Melanie, Toni, and Ronie. Glad you like the Cat's Paw. Originally I was going to make it in a spring color but found the brown in my stash. It fit my budget! :lol: it will make a nice transition shawl for fall.
> 
> Ronie, stay safe there too. Looks we are having a lot of bad weather in many places.
> 
> Julie, I understand about boredom. I think that is how I get extra projects started. I can get bored quickly with some patterns. Prayer shawls are usually the only pattern I repeat (or Christmas gifts) then I need another project to work on with some challenge like lace.


It is good to have something that keeps the interest level up. Although I can only have been working on it three days it feels like it has been forever.


----------



## Swedenme

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, that is so pretty. I love how it is turning out.


Tricia your shawl is lovely , I look forward to seeing it finished

Never thought I would say this but your dandelion looks beautiful Bev

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

britgirl said:


> Toni, that looks really good. Look forward to seeing it when it is blocked.
> 
> Sue


I think it looks great too and it will be interesting to see how it changes when blocked 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to have something that keeps the interest level up. Although I can only have been working on it three days it feels like it has been forever.


Know exactly how you feel . I think I would have a real problem working with something that is just black


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, that is a great photo. Beekeepers say that when the dandelion s are out the season has started.


----------



## Normaedern

Tricia, a very pretty cat's paw shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Ooh! Lovely Madryn, Toni! Lovely colour combo. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

Beautiful photo. Dandelions have such pretty flowers and seed heads. Such a pity that they are pernicious weeds - or at least they are here.



eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya! Seeing the disaster makes my heart pound. No wonder you were besides youself. So glad that most of the cleaning up is behind you.
> 
> Isn't that corner where we hold the Lace Party????
> 
> Oooo, Ronie, what a great stash.
> 
> Re: Doilies. Oh, my Julie. What gorgeous doilies. Thanks for sharing.  "slowly, slowly"-the best way to finish up the rest of your unpacking.
> 
> The last pages were full of lovely chit chat. Hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## linda09

triciad19 said:


> Picture on project in progress. I need longer needles! Hopefully this will give an idea what it will look like. Cat's Paw about the size of the pattern. I may add another repeat or two.


It is going to be beautiful.


----------



## linda09

Love the odd fish idea, Ronie.


Ronie said:


> Belle I'm so sorry about what happened with your Aunt. I hope she has a speedy recovery... and I hope your knees feel better with rest!!
> 
> Thank you Linda that is what I was thinking too.. just seam them with a larger hook so the stitches are loose enough.. and what a great idea to get everyone involved like that!! I figured that I would need about 140 fishy's so when I get done with my bits and pieces of partial skeins I'll see if I need to buy any.. I am going to make a few 'ODD' fish so they stand out.. maybe a few orange ones.. or variegated ones.. so they look like they are swimming.. anyway I am so new to this project I'll make my plans more final in a few weeks  Thanks for your tips they really help


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> It is done, not blocked or ends tucked in, but off the needles. Thank you, Norma, for an amazing pattern. I really like the transition of the leaves from beginning to end. :thumbup:
> 
> If you look very closely you can see a few sparkles of the beads.


Yay! :thumbup: :thumbup: Looking good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Know exactly how you feel . I think I would have a real problem working with something that is just black


I am treating myself to a round on the Guernsey- which will complete Jean's initials- so nice to have the red again!
The black is now around 127 cm long.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> I am treating myself to a round on the Guernsey- which will complete Jean's initials- so nice to have the red again!
> The black is now around 127 cm long.


That is just what I would do, Julie, working either by rows or time - so many rows of the black (or say an hour) = sometime on the guernsey and then you don't notice the boredom so much because you have your reward to look forward to. You WILL get there.


----------



## kaixixang

I need to have more daylight photos...here is one from outside (somewhere).


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> That is just what I would do, Julie, working either by rows or time - so many rows of the black (or say an hour) = sometime on the guernsey and then you don't notice the boredom so much because you have your reward to look forward to. You WILL get there.


I am possibly a bit low at the moment- I have agreed to go to a seniors group tomorrow, and really not looking forward to it. Maybe I will take both the black and the red with me? Thanks for your encouraging words Linda!


----------



## KittyChris

kaixixang said:


> I need to have more daylight photos...here is one from outside (somewhere).


Looks to be a Mourning Dove.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I am treating myself to a round on the Guernsey- which will complete Jean's initials- so nice to have the red again!
> The black is now around 127 cm long.


Hard work, well rewarded :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Hard work, well rewarded :thumbup:


Thanks Norma- and I am very close to joining in the second to last ball. (on the black).


----------



## eshlemania

Julie, I like Linda's idea. Reward yourself with the guernsey. Those eyes as well as the brain needs a break. How many skeins does the scarf take? Perhaps a "This time next week it will be done" mantra will help.  I know how boring things can be. 

Thanks Sonja, Norma and Linda for your kind comments about my dandelion. I am surely having fun with the camera. 

I frogged back my sock till where I started back up on the pattern, and put it on some DPNs. I just want to get this done. I'll learn the Magic Loop some other time. My mind has been jogged enough that I remember enough about socks, that it is not going too poorly.


----------



## Lurker 2

I bought 7 balls- I have just spliced in the second to last- so not really too much further to go- there's only 40 m to each ball, I am hoping it will be long enough for her to double it. Plus I have to embroider her name- it was really good to have a break with the Guernsey- three more rounds I think and then I will start on the panels. It is getting late here- I will take my night time pain killer and head to bed. Enjoy your day Bev!



eshlemania said:


> Julie, I like Linda's idea. Reward yourself with the guernsey. Those eyes as well as the brain needs a break. How many skeins does the scarf take? Perhaps a "This time next week it will be done" mantra will help.  I know how boring things can be.
> 
> Thanks Sonja, Norma and Linda for your kind comments about my dandelion. I am surely having fun with the camera.
> 
> I frogged back my sock till where I started back up on the pattern, and put it on some DPNs. I just want to get this done. I'll learn the Magic Loop some other time. My mind has been jogged enough that I remember enough about socks, that it is not going too poorly.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> I am possibly a bit low at the moment- I have agreed to go to a seniors group tomorrow, and really not looking forward to it. Maybe I will take both the black and the red with me? Thanks for your encouraging words Linda!


You are welcome. Sorry you are feeling low. You are going into winter, aren't you? Could that be making you feel a little sad?

"Chin up" as the saying goes and paste a smile on your face. You may have an interesting time and if you hate it you can say no next time.


----------



## eshlemania

Sleep well, Julie!


----------



## sisu

All right Toni!, another fo. It looks great and the color combo worked out well. Can't wait to see it blocked!

Julie, kudos to you for continuing so quickly with getting your black scarf done even though it is boring. It will be well appreciated I bet. Good idea also to treat yourself by doing some rounds on your guernsey! Hope you are getting a good nights rest.

Kaixixang, I agree with Chris. It is a mourning dove.


----------



## linda09

This came through on my Ravelry recommendeds. Not that I could ever wear it but it might make a nice alternative to a wedding shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-cardigan-2


----------



## Miss Pam

linda09 said:


> This came through on my Ravelry recommendeds. Not that I could ever wear it but it might make a nice alternative to a wedding shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-cardigan-2


That is lovely.


----------



## MissMelba

Even unblocked your Madryn looks good Toni.

Sounds like quite a fun project Ronie, good luck with all the fishies.

That is good advice Julie, small sessions with the black then on to the red. 

I was able to get a few rows done on sock #2 last night. Slowly but surely it will get done.

Have a good morning all, Melanie


----------



## Swedenme

Progress report on my beginners shawl . I have just under 200stitcheson my needles and I am going to do one more repeat of the pattern which will bring the stitch count to roughly 216 then I think it's time to do the last part and cast off . So I should definitely get it off the needles this week . Hopefully tomorrow I can go and get some blocking pins 
Sonja


----------



## TLL

sisu said:


> All right Toni!, another fo. It looks great and the color combo worked out well. Can't wait to see it blocked!
> 
> Julie, kudos to you for continuing so quickly with getting your black scarf done even though it is boring. It will be well appreciated I bet. Good idea also to treat yourself by doing some rounds on your guernsey! Hope you are getting a good nights rest.
> 
> Kaixixang, I agree with Chris. It is a mourning dove.


Thank you, Caryn and everyone. I need to get it soaking this morning. 

Like Bev said, your eyes as well as your brain will be happier with those breaks, Julie.  I am so excited for you to be getting on to the panels for your Guernsey!!!

Kaixixang, I think it is a morning dove also.

That cardigan pattern has some interesting construction. It is pretty, but I couldn't wear it either.

Have a great day!


----------



## TLL

Swedenme said:


> Progress report on my beginners shawl . I have just under 200stitcheson my needles and I am going to do one more repeat of the pattern which will bring the stitch count to roughly 216 then I think it's time to do the last part and cast off . So I should definitely get it off the needles this week . Hopefully tomorrow I can go and get some blocking pins
> Sonja


Way to go, Sonja!!!


----------



## Belle1

Yipee!!! Just finished the last slip stitch on the crochet edging for the replacement doily. Now to finish the center and tie in the bind off thread and BLOCK. My deadline was Thursday to have it completed, so I made it.... Pics to follow.


----------



## tamarque

Normaedern said:


> Bev, that is a great photo. Beekeepers say that when the dandelion s are out the season has started.


Yes, indeed. Was at a friend's garden yesterday and a bee flew up my shorts and stung me 3 times before I could get it out!!!!
That was a very rude thing for it to do, if you ask me.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> Beautiful photo. Dandelions have such pretty flowers and seed heads. Such a pity that they are pernicious weeds - or at least they are here.


Here is a nicer perspective on Dandelions:

1. They beautifully dot the lawns
2. The greens are majorly nutritious. Particularly now in early Spring, they are a great blood and liver cleanser. Eat them in raw in salads or cooked as any other green
3. The dried root is a great liver cleanser
4. The flowers are edible and look wonderful as a salad topping along with violent flowers, also in bloom now.
5. Roots best dug in fall when the plant energy goes back down to the roots and they are most nutritious then.


----------



## tamarque

kaixixang said:


> I need to have more daylight photos...here is one from outside (somewhere).


A cute bird in winter?


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> ...........
> Thanks Sonja, Norma and Linda for your kind comments about my dandelion. I am surely having fun with the camera.
> 
> I frogged back my sock till where I started back up on the pattern, and put it on some DPNs. I just want to get this done. I'll learn the Magic Loop some other time. My mind has been jogged enough that I remember enough about socks, that it is not going too poorly.


Socks by any needle will still be socks. Have fun with them


----------



## Ronie

linda09 said:


> That is just what I would do, Julie, working either by rows or time - so many rows of the black (or say an hour) = sometime on the guernsey and then you don't notice the boredom so much because you have your reward to look forward to. You WILL get there.


This is what I do too!! I like to watch TV while I knit so I'll knit on one item during 1 show then the other on the other show.. I have a DVR so my shows are usually about 40 mins each.. depending on the station and show.. it helps to break it up sometimes.. and then other times I will find myself 2 or 3 hours on one project because I want to see where it is going or finished 

Good going Bev and Melanie.. your socks will be done soon .. I have been looking at sock patterns.. I will probably do a pair some time soon..  all of the pretty ones I have seen here has given me the itch!!

Ouch!!! Tanya.. that couldn't of been pleasant..  I didn't even know a bee could sting more than once... but I do know a dead bee can still sting you so I would guess that stinger can keep on going as long as it was in your shorts.. I sure hope you feel ok today.. it has been so many years since my last bee sting.. possible since I was a little girl.. I did get bites from horse fly's.. those are not nice!! and its been 20 years and I still have the scars..

I am at the point where I can knit the fish with out looking at the pattern..  I just make sure I keep track of a few points here and there... I feel they will go much quicker now ... I plan on getting another section done on my Boneyard today.. I have 3 to go then I'll check to see how large it is.. I want shawlette size. I love how this Silk Bamboo is working up.. so soft and pretty 

I like the pattern you shared Linda.. the cardigan.. it would be great done in a light pastel for chilly evenings.. it looks like a bed jacket to me.. and that is where I would wear it..  but I have no idea what the conversion is for the price.. and have so many projects to do I doubt a sweater is in my future.. after last years fiasco..LOL at least my daughter really likes it..


----------



## Ronie

Yay Sonja and Belle It is such a great feeling to be getting to the end... 

Tanya I have heard of Dandelion Wine.. but the leaves have stickers on them so I have never tried to eat them.. oh maybe as a kid when we put everything in our mouths.. because I can remember them being bitter.. lol nothing like my Grandma's Honeysuckles  My husband puts round up on ours so they are not for harvesting.. we have a postage stamp size yard and we get them dotting the landscape!! LOL


----------



## MissMelba

Belle1 said:


> Yipee!!! Just finished the last slip stitch on the crochet edging for the replacement doily. Now to finish the center and tie in the bind off thread and BLOCK. My deadline was Thursday to have it completed, so I made it.... Pics to follow.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba

Swedenme said:


> Progress report on my beginners shawl . I have just under 200stitcheson my needles and I am going to do one more repeat of the pattern which will bring the stitch count to roughly 216 then I think it's time to do the last part and cast off . So I should definitely get it off the needles this week . Hopefully tomorrow I can go and get some blocking pins
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

Toni--your Madryn is sharp. Love how different colors and use of striping creates so many effects with this shawl. It sure is a winner.

Tricia--your Cat's Paw is looking good in the brown. If you really like doing it, another can be made in brighter colors later.

Belle--great that the doily is complete with time to spare. Big relief for you.

Ronie--The fish project sounds fun and seems to lend itself to a lot creativity. So sorry to hear the African Adventure modules are such a pain. Was really hoping they would be more interesting to do. Thanks for testing that one out for us.

Melanie--the socks seem to be moving forward. I think little mistakes are consciousness raising; bigger ones are lessons. FYI, the woman in my local knitting group has been working the same sock for about 5 months. That, to my mind, is slow knitting (she does only 1 project at a time).

That Spring Cardigan would be a nice experience to knit but would never wear it and don't know people who would. So will leave that in the pile of nice things but for others, not me.

Edit--sorry, forgot to mention you Sonja. So good to see you finishing your shawl. Great accomplishment. Love to us create challenges for ourselves and rise to the occasion for success.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Yay Sonja and Belle It is such a great feeling to be getting to the end...
> 
> Tanya I have heard of Dandelion Wine.. but the leaves have stickers on them so I have never tried to eat them.. oh maybe as a kid when we put everything in our mouths.. because I can remember them being bitter.. lol nothing like my Grandma's Honeysuckles  My husband puts round up on ours so they are not for harvesting.. we have a postage stamp size yard and we get them dotting the landscape!! LOL


Ronie--Dandelion green don't have prickers on them. The leaves have points, sort of like oak leaves but they are not prickly. I used to watch the Italians come up from the City foraging the leaves for wine. They are also being grown for large leaves for sale as vegetables in the health food stores and even some supermarkets. Can't imagine buying what grows so freely on my lawn. Maybe you are thinking about Stinging Nettle, another super medicinal and nutritious plant that grows freely in this country. You can use gloves to forage them. When cooked they are not prickly and as tea or tincture very medicinal for many things.

To the extent I am allergic to PI, I seem to be able to withstand bee stings. Once was attacked by a very angry group of bees when I disturbed their ground hive which I didn't see. They really chased me across my property and commandeered my front door. Counted at least 18 stings. I was shaken by the experience but within a few hours calmed down from the shock of it and the stings barely bothered me. My homeopath at that time couldn't believe I had no significant reaction. I was happy.


----------



## Miss Pam

Swedenme said:


> Progress report on my beginners shawl . I have just under 200stitcheson my needles and I am going to do one more repeat of the pattern which will bring the stitch count to roughly 216 then I think it's time to do the last part and cast off . So I should definitely get it off the needles this week . Hopefully tomorrow I can go and get some blocking pins
> Sonja


That's great, Sonja! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Belle1 said:


> Yipee!!! Just finished the last slip stitch on the crochet edging for the replacement doily. Now to finish the center and tie in the bind off thread and BLOCK. My deadline was Thursday to have it completed, so I made it.... Pics to follow.


Yay!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Yes, indeed. Was at a friend's garden yesterday and a bee flew up my shorts and stung me 3 times before I could get it out!!!!
> That was a very rude thing for it to do, if you ask me.


Incredibly rude!


----------



## tamarque

Since there is some concerns for bone health mentioned here, let me share an article on fluoride with you. Fluoride has absolutely no benefit to the human body but will cause much damage. It can displace calcium in bones as I recall among other dangers. So some may find this interesting and informative.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2015/05/12/fluoride-overdose.aspx?e_cid=20150512Z1_DNL_art_1&utm_source=dnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20150512Z1&et_cid=DM74659&et_rid=949284121

There are other aspects to osteoporosis and weak structural issues besides fluoride. Insufficiency of Vit D, Vit K2, and Magnesium can prevent calcium from going to the bones and other structures that need it. Trace minerals are often lacking which also affect bone health--they are the ones that keep the bones flexible and not brittle which can happen when there is too much calcium and not enough of the minerals like silicon, manganese, magnesium, boron, selenium, etc.


----------



## tamarque

And my parting words for the morning are this article on Plantain which we discussed last year relative to poison ivy. Some recipes in this article along with some medicinal uses:

http://www.eattheweeds.com/white-mans-little-foot-dwarf-plantain-2/

Eat Your Lawn: It is Healthy for YOU


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> You are welcome. Sorry you are feeling low. You are going into winter, aren't you? Could that be making you feel a little sad?
> 
> "Chin up" as the saying goes and paste a smile on your face. You may have an interesting time and if you hate it you can say no next time.


Thanks again, Linda! Indeed it is the onset of winter I have just realised why I have no long sleeved tops- I put them all aside when I was packing- so at some point soon, I must try to find my winter clothes. A bit more than a month of shortening days, then we will be through the winter solstice- but the weather usually really packs up- good knitting weather, though.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Sleep well, Julie!


Thanks, Bev! I have a bad habit of sleeping early for maybe a couple of hours then being unable to sleep again. It does help when I am knitting something more interesting!


----------



## Lurker 2

sisu said:


> All right Toni!, another fo. It looks great and the color combo worked out well. Can't wait to see it blocked!
> 
> Julie, kudos to you for continuing so quickly with getting your black scarf done even though it is boring. It will be well appreciated I bet. Good idea also to treat yourself by doing some rounds on your guernsey! Hope you are getting a good nights rest.
> 
> Kaixixang, I agree with Chris. It is a mourning dove.


Thanks Caryn! Soon I will head back to rest again- I wanted to check what is happening in Nepal- so hard for those poor people.


----------



## Lurker 2

MissMelba said:


> Even unblocked your Madryn looks good Toni.
> 
> Sounds like quite a fun project Ronie, good luck with all the fishies.
> 
> That is good advice Julie, small sessions with the black then on to the red.
> 
> I was able to get a few rows done on sock #2 last night. Slowly but surely it will get done.
> 
> Have a good morning all, Melanie


Hope your day is going well, Melanie! Thank goodness I have my daylight lamp for the black.


----------



## Lurker 2

Not too many rounds to go!



TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn and everyone. I need to get it soaking this morning.
> 
> Like Bev said, your eyes as well as your brain will be happier with those breaks, Julie.  I am so excited for you to be getting on to the panels for your Guernsey!!!
> 
> Kaixixang, I think it is a morning dove also.
> 
> That cardigan pattern has some interesting construction. It is pretty, but I couldn't wear it either.
> 
> Have a great day!


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> Ronie--Dandelion green don't have prickers on them. The leaves have points, sort of like oak leaves but they are not prickly. I used to watch the Italians come up from the City foraging the leaves for wine. They are also being grown for large leaves for sale as vegetables in the health food stores and even some supermarkets. Can't imagine buying what grows so freely on my lawn. Maybe you are thinking about Stinging Nettle, another super medicinal and nutritious plant that grows freely in this country. You can use gloves to forage them. When cooked they are not prickly and as tea or tincture very medicinal for many things.
> 
> To the extent I am allergic to PI, I seem to be able to withstand bee stings. Once was attacked by a very angry group of bees when I disturbed their ground hive which I didn't see. They really chased me across my property and commandeered my front door. Counted at least 18 stings. I was shaken by the experience but within a few hours calmed down from the shock of it and the stings barely bothered me. My homeopath at that time couldn't believe I had no significant reaction. I was happy.


What grows on my yard is dandelions and not stinging nettles.. I have gotten into those before and that is an experience I will never forget... I do believe there are different varieties of dandelions and mine have stickers under the leaves and on the stems.. I'll take a picture and share.. if you ever get one in your hand you just have to wait for it to fester out.. and it will let you know its there until it does!!! that is why pulling them with out gloves is not a good idea.. Those grow in my flower bed the ones in the lawn are not as bad and are smooth on the stems.. both have very pretty yellow flowers and both go to seed the same way.. and the little seeds fly through the air..


----------



## Ronie

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn! Soon I will head back to rest again- I wanted to check what is happening in Nepal- so hard for those poor people.


terrifying to say the least... that is quite a large earthquake.. those in Hawaii and California were just over 4.0.. 
A few weeks ago one of our large 12" floats just fell off the shelf at work.. we looked at the footage and couldn't see anything wrong. it was before opening and the girl was just turning on the lights.. it could of been a tremor ever so lightly that no one felt it.. but just enough to jump it out of its tray on onto the floor.. we are still finding glass!!  they explode when dropped.. and it sure did!! all over everything a shower of green glass.. the footage didn't show a thing.. how strange..


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> terrifying to say the least... that is quite a large earthquake.. those in Hawaii and California were just over 4.0..
> A few weeks ago one of our large 12" floats just fell off the shelf at work.. we looked at the footage and couldn't see anything wrong. it was before opening and the girl was just turning on the lights.. it could of been a tremor ever so lightly that no one felt it.. but just enough to jump it out of its tray on onto the floor.. we are still finding glass!!  they explode when dropped.. and it sure did!! all over everything a shower of green glass.. the footage didn't show a thing.. how strange..


7 .3 they said, and technically an aftershock- but with so much damage already and deaths how scary,
Shattered glass seems to get everywhere!


----------



## linda09

Belle1 said:


> Yipee!!! Just finished the last slip stitch on the crochet edging for the replacement doily. Now to finish the center and tie in the bind off thread and BLOCK. My deadline was Thursday to have it completed, so I made it.... Pics to follow.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Yes, indeed. Was at a friend's garden yesterday and a bee flew up my shorts and stung me 3 times before I could get it out!!!!
> That was a very rude thing for it to do, if you ask me.


Very. Was there a lot of dancing around? Having to giggle but I do sympathise really. Bee stings are painful.


----------



## Swedenme

linda09 said:


> Very. Was there a lot of dancing around? Having to giggle but I do sympathise really. Bee stings are painful.


All I can say is ouch 
Sonja


----------



## linda09

Swedenme said:


> All I can say is ouch
> Sonja


It is wasp stings I have to watch out for as I get an allergic reaction to them - not major so I don't need an epipen but I do need to keep anthistamines on hand just in case


----------



## Swedenme

Thank you Jane ,Ronie,Pam and Melanie I have enjoyed knitting my first shawl although I'm not to sure what I'm doing at the moment as nowhere does the pattern say how long it should be or how many stitches there should be on before you start finishing up , and by reading some of the comments people have run into problems at the end so it will be fingers crossed when I get to that point hopefully everything has been corrected 
I will definitely knit some more shawls as I've already got a few patterns saved now 
Sonja


----------



## MissMelba

Swedenme said:


> I will definitely knit some more shawls as I've already got a few patterns saved now
> Sonja


Stick with us kid, and you will have a pattern library of renown.  Jane, and others, keep us quite well supplied.


----------



## MissMelba

Ate dandelions as a kid, remember them as a bitter green. Liked the clover flowers better  We had quite the variety living in the boonies. Now I battle dollar weed, nothing you can do with that stuff.

My brother is highly allergic to poison ivy. I am too but nothing like him. He just has to walk by the plant and he swells up. Good luck getting rid of it Tanya. As you know it is quite a persistent plant.

Back to work, I really have to stop checking in here from my desk, lol.


----------



## TLL

Congratulations, Belle! And you are ahead of schedule!!! Better yet! :thumbup:

Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!!! Between the bees and horseflies, I feel your pain!!! *Ouch!!!* I hope you are ok today, Tanya!!!


----------



## britgirl

That's great that you will knit more shawls.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jane ,Ronie,Pam and Melanie I have enjoyed knitting my first shawl although I'm not to sure what I'm doing at the moment as nowhere does the pattern say how long it should be or how many stitches there should be on before you start finishing up , and by reading some of the comments people have run into problems at the end so it will be fingers crossed when I get to that point hopefully everything has been corrected
> I will definitely knit some more shawls as I've already got a few patterns saved now
> Sonja


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> 7 .3 they said, and technically an aftershock- but with so much damage already and deaths how scary,
> Shattered glass seems to get everywhere!


Scary, indeed. 

Shattered glass: we are still finding it outside from two years ago from the rocks the lawn mower shot across the yard and broke two large porch windows. :?


----------



## britgirl

Tanya, sorry about those bee stings. I guess you were in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Sue


TLL said:


> Congratulations, Belle! And you are ahead of schedule!!! Better yet! :thumbup:
> 
> Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!!! Between the bees and horseflies, I feel your pain!!! *Ouch!!!* I hope you are ok today, Tanya!!!


----------



## eshlemania

Swedenme said:


> Progress report on my beginners shawl .
> Sonja


Way to go, Sonja! How exciting. I can't wait to see it. 

Tanya, OUCH! At least you got him out, hopefully without having to take your shorts off. I did the same as you one time-mowed over a ground next. Ran 250" into my house and had one bee follow me. I had hives and several large welts and had to get a shot to tone down the reaction. "Eat your lawn"-love it!

Way to go, Belle, in getting to the end of the doily ahead of time. 

I can't imagine how those people in Nepal feel after another one so strong. Very scary.

Reason #264 for taking knitting along in the car. On the way back from our house this morning, we saw someone with a flat tire along the side of the road. He turned toward me and I noticed that his lift arm was in a sling. I told Gary, the guy will never get his tire changed. Fortunately, we had a hydraulic jack which makes things so much easier. But I did get a bit of knitting done.

DD is graduating from college tomorrow. I have to get something on the needles that I can take along to occupy myself.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Progress report on my beginners shawl . I have just under 200stitcheson my needles and I am going to do one more repeat of the pattern which will bring the stitch count to roughly 216 then I think it's time to do the last part and cast off . So I should definitely get it off the needles this week . Hopefully tomorrow I can go and get some blocking pins
> Sonja


Great news! I am looking forward to seeing it. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

tamarque said:


> Yes, indeed. Was at a friend's garden yesterday and a bee flew up my shorts and stung me 3 times before I could get it out!!!!
> That was a very rude thing for it to do, if you ask me.


Extremely impolite :-( and very painful.


----------



## britgirl

Finished Clue 5 of Spring Fling. Now back to Montego and Seabird.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

That's great, Belle, and ahead of deadline. Look forward to seeing pics.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Yipee!!! Just finished the last slip stitch on the crochet edging for the replacement doily. Now to finish the center and tie in the bind off thread and BLOCK. My deadline was Thursday to have it completed, so I made it.... Pics to follow.


----------



## Normaedern

Belle, so pleased that you are at the finishing post.


----------



## Normaedern

Spring Fling is looking gorgeous, Sue.


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> Finished Clue 5 of Spring Fling. Now back to Montego and Seabird.
> 
> Sue


That is so pretty, Sue!

Progress being made all around! Whoo Hoo!!! Keep going, girls!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> Here is a nicer perspective on Dandelions:....


You forgot Dandelion Wine.
;-)


----------



## britgirl

I remember Dandelion and Burdock wine.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> You forgot Dandelion Wine.
> ;-)


----------



## jscaplen

I just got back from our outing &, after spending too much time in the sun yesterday, today has totally done me in. First I had a beer & then I had a shower. Now at 7:15, I am consider going to bed - without supper.
I have to backtrack to page 79 to start responding! I missed a lot yesterday evening & you crowd won't stop talking when I go to bed.


----------



## Ronie

LOL Jane and they don't stop talking while I am at work!! but I do enjoy catching up after hubby has gone to bed... 

Have a good time Bev!! and so nice of you and your hubby to stop.. car trouble no matter what it is can be such a drag... and ruin your whole day.. I am sure you two helped to cheer him up too.... 

Ok off to work!  will catch up with you all later...


----------



## britgirl

That's what happens when you have people all over the world and in time zones, then there is around the clock chatter.

Sue


Ronie said:


> LOL Jane and they don't stop talking while I am at work!! but I do enjoy catching up after hubby has gone to..


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Scary, indeed.
> 
> Shattered glass: we are still finding it outside from two years ago from the rocks the lawn mower shot across the yard and broke two large porch windows. :?


Always a problem- presumably a rotary mower not a roller.


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Finished Clue 5 of Spring Fling. Now back to Montego and Seabird.
> 
> Sue


I like the placing of the beads!


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...instead of dealing with my WIPs I been frantically knitting the doily again...


Such a shame - but it is beautiful & your friend will love it. 


> my aunt feel last week and fractured her hip and broke her right leg.... everything is in turmoil because my aunt is 90 and uncle is 88. ...


What an awful situation - complicated with your recovering knee. I hope that it doesn't overstress your knee & that your aunt manages okay.


> But being able to hear from each of you certainly makes my day richer and more interesting.


Your presence also enriches our day.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Finished Clue 5 of Spring Fling. Now back to Montego and Seabird.
> 
> Sue


That's great and it looks good! I'm right behind you - am about halfway through Clue 5 and should have that finished today and then back to Foolish Hearts - beginning the last chart for that MKAL. Should have it finished in the next day or so.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I just got back from our outing &, after spending too much time in the sun yesterday, today has totally done me in. First I had a beer & then I had a shower. Now at 7:15, I am consider going to bed - without supper.
> I have to backtrack to page 79 to start responding! I missed a lot yesterday evening & you crowd won't stop talking when I go to bed.


We missed you, too! In spite of your tiredness, I hope you had a good outing.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Your presence also enriches our day.


It does indeed!


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ....Jane was thinking that this is such a beautiful pattern ...that she just HAD to knit the WHOLE thing!!! ...


And I am thinking that Jane needs her head examined!
Seriously, I am glad that I went the full shot on it. It will be lovely. 
I spent last night's quota of time for my Montego counting the beads that I have left & deciding where I could put them in the last lace row.

In case someone else is thinking of knitting it & for you, Sue, as you approach the end: people stopped at different points, it seems, which offered different possibilities for how to block it. At the point where I am, it seems that a scalloped border is the way to go. Other shawls have points, but on closer inspection, they don't seem to have the last section on them.
Bears some thought.
I am thinking that I might knit the last lace row (with beads) & then the plain row after & BO then. The pattern calls for another 2 plain rows but I am thinking that I would like the beads close to the edge.
Then there are 3 BO options & I am sure that other people did their own thing there, too.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Belle, so pleased that you are at the finishing post.


Belle I'm glad you have been able to finish in time and look forward to seeing the pictures

Your spring fling is looking lovely Sue , wish I had thought of putting beads in my shawl maybe next time 
Sonja


----------



## britgirl

Any idea how big yours will be? I can't wait to see it finished. It's funny that Montego is now my carry-with-me knitting. The little sections make it easier to pick up and put down. Of course it actually takes up a lot of space now. Hope to be able to work on it during DWTS tonight.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> And I am thinking that Jane needs her head examined!
> Seriously, I am glad that I went the full shot on it. It will be lovely.
> I spent last night's quota of time for my Montego counting the beads that I have left & deciding where I could put them in the last lace row.
> 
> In case someone else is thinking of knitting it & for you, Sue, as you approach the end: people stopped at different points, it seems, which offered different possibilities for how to block it. At the point where I am, it seems that a scalloped border is the way to go. Other shawls have points, but on closer inspection, they don't seem to have the last section on them.
> Bears some thought.
> I am thinking that I might knit the last lace row (with beads) & then the plain row after & BO then. The pattern calls for another 2 plain rows but I am thinking that I would like the beads close to the edge.
> Then there are 3 BO options & I am sure that other people did their own thing there, too.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...Those carvings are so detailed! Do they mean that the quarry is no longer in use?...


Okay - found out some things...
The little park with the carvings belongs to Port d'Envaux but the older free-standing structures are from the Crazannes quarry. Crazannes also has a full-fledged museum with a lot of statues around the grounds. The quarry itself is used out & the stone for the newer sculptures comes from Thenac which is just the other side of Saintes.
There were big blocks of stone there waiting to be carved & a man there was talking to us about it. When you smack the block, it rings which indicates that there are no flaws in it.

Stupid Jane went off without her camera - plugged the battery in to recharge last night & went off without it. Also forgot the bottle of water that I had put in the fridge. I could sure have used it.

We also went to Taillebourg & the Château de Panloy but I'll talk about them later.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks. I am sure once you get beading you will enjoy it. I once never thought that I would bead anything and now I do it regularly.

Suequote=Swedenme]Belle I'm glad you have been able to finish in time and look forward to seeing the pictures

Your spring fling is looking lovely Sue , wish I had thought of putting beads in my shawl maybe next time 
Sonja[/quote]


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...with Jane around... She'll probably be in the corner of her stash room ....


No corners in my wool room - they are all full.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...
> Jane, me thinks we could all have quite the party in your corner. ...


No doubt


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...The really nice thing about that project was that my daughter ( the mum to be) and my mother-in-law could also do a couple of fish each making it a 3 generation gift for the baby.


What a special blanket for the 4th generation baby!


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...want to know that the yarn I choose will suit the project. I take your point about knowing the designer though...


I was wary of using one of my better yarns with the first couple but then realized that the designer's past performance merited using the nicer yarns.


> have the Boo Knits mkal lined up but won't start it just yet.


This one is on a much shorter time limit with clues about every three days. I am only about half way through clue 2, 3 came out Monday & 4 comes out Thursday... way behind.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...we stayed in a converted farm building much as you decribe.


Probably restored by someone British. They have really given a new life to a lot of structures in the area.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...But the little shawl? Scarf? is growing on me ... It would be a good one to wear while sight seeing to stop my neck and chest getting burned,


Uh oh, your daughter will be disappointed.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have reverted completely to my throwing, .... I know without looking when I have split a stitch, or missed it completely- which is how come it is quite easy to keep an eye on the computer at the same time. ..


I find the same thing. People comment on the fact that I don't look at my knitting but I tell them that I read it with my fingers.


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> I want to say thank you too Jane , love all the pictures and it has been really interesting reading your posts about France ...


You're welcome, Sonya, & everyone else who has commented. We have been really enjoying our experience here.

ETA: Okay - moved to within 10 pages - which will continue to grow but I haven't knit a stitch yet today so I will take a break.


----------



## britgirl

Not as far behind as me, who hasn't even started. Seeing some of the pics, I am wondering about using two colours rather then the one I had planned.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This one is on a much shorter time limit with clues about every three days. I am only about half way through clue 2, 3 came out Monday & 4 comes out Thursday... way behind.


----------



## tamarque

Melanie--dollar weed is new to me, not surprisingly since it is a southern/florida weed. So a quick search led me to a) using white vinegar for controlling it and b)recipes for eating it. I have sent you one recipe and the white vinegar control.

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/white-vinegar-weed-killer-dollar-weeds-86039.html

http://www.nativeplantconsulting.com/Attachments/Recipes%20Pine%20Needle%20Tea,%20Dollarweed%20Dip.pdf

I am like your brother with PI and have already had one bout of it this year from who knows where. A root in the garden?? It is really spreading this year and it scares the heck out of me.

Dandelions are a bitter green and people tend to forage/pick them when they are very young and not so bitter. Here is an article with some recipes for them which may be fun to try:

http://www.thekitchn.com/10-ways-to-use-those-dandelions-recipes-from-the-kitchn-188774

Ronie--I would like to see a picture of what you have on your lawn as I can find no info on dandelions with prickles. Quite the contrary they are always listed as having none. There are look alike weeds that can be confused with them.

Sue--the problem with bees these days is that we need to be happy when they are around as we are losing them at such a dramatic rate. The one that got me must have been at ground level and I walked to near. Gardens are just beginning so everything is still very small and close to grade.

Those earthquakes are quite frightening and the rate and intensity of them is growing in the world, along with tsunamis and hurricanes and tornadoes. These are coupled with opposite weather such as extreme droughts with the ground packing and not able to take the water when it does come. In the US we also have Fracking increasing which is causing earthquakes where none were before. What is most scary to me is how man creates these problems and then pretends otherwise, taking no responsibility for the pain and destruction that occurs.


----------



## Lurker 2

That is true!


 jscaplen said:


> I find the same thing. People comment on the fact that I don't look at my knitting but I tell them that I read it with my fingers.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> I remember Dandelion and Burdock wine.
> 
> Sue


Oh, I had mentioned Dandelion wine in a previous post to Ronie. But yes, wine from so many wild things. Burdock do wine is new to me but why not. Enough sugar and yeast and one can do wonders in liquid.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Finished Clue 5 of Spring Fling. Now back to Montego and Seabird.
> 
> Sue


OOh, I am really liking your Spring Fling.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> Very. Was there a lot of dancing around? Having to giggle but I do sympathise really. Bee stings are painful.


Not much--I tend to get angry when attacked and once I realized what was happening reached into the bottom of my shorts to find that bugger and get it out. It was having too good a time at my expense.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Way to go, Sonja! How exciting. I can't wait to see it.
> 
> Tanya, OUCH! At least you got him out, hopefully without having to take your shorts off. I did the same as you one time-mowed over a ground next. Ran 250" into my house and had one bee follow me. I had hives and several large welts and had to get a shot to tone down the reaction. "Eat your lawn"-love it!
> 
> .......
> 
> I can't imagine how those people in Nepal feel after another one so strong. Very scary.
> 
> Reason #264 for taking knitting along in the car. On the way back from our house this morning, we saw someone with a flat tire along the side of the road. He turned toward me and I noticed that his lift arm was in a sling. I told Gary, the guy will never get his tire changed. Fortunately, we had a hydraulic jack which makes things so much easier. But I did get a bit of knitting done.
> 
> DD is graduating from college tomorrow. I have to get something on the needles that I can take along to occupy myself.


Oh, taking off my shorts was not going to happen. This friend has been trying to get into my pants for years and yesterday I had on no underwear. All I could think of was he was wishing he could get his hands up there. No way, Jose!!!!

Okay, be a proud mama tomorrow and knit away.


----------



## TLL

Julie, it was a small tractor-type lawn mower, very powerful, that shot those rocks across the yard. It was a good thing no one was in the way. 

Ok, I'm a little slow on the draw here: Burdock, as in cockle burr burdock? You can make wine with that weed? It is actually good for something? :? Who'd a thunk it?

Have a good rest, Jane. We will carry on until you are back.


----------



## KittyChris

tamarque said:


> Oh, taking off my shorts was not going to happen. This friend has been trying to get into my pants for years and yesterday I had on no underwear. All I could think of was he was wishing he could get his hands up there. No way, Jose!!!!


LOL, you sound like me. have had many opportunities with certain guys but I am not interested....

eta - sorry to hear about all those bee stings.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> Julie, it was a small tractor-type lawn mower, very powerful, that shot those rocks across the yard. It was a good thing no one was in the way.
> 
> Ok, I'm a little slow on the draw here: Burdock, as in cockle burr burdock? You can make wine with that weed? It is actually good for something? :? Who'd a thunk it?
> 
> Have a good rest, Jane. We will carry on until you are back.


Here is some thunking on burdock: great blood cleanser.
The Japanese use it as a major vegetable in their cooking and actually cultivate it. I can buy large burdock root in the HFS for cooking. I am sure there are other uses for this super hardy, deep rooted plant. When I was a kid, once upon a time, we used the stickum together burrs to mold things like bowls and whatever else we could design.

I don't think there is anything in nature w/o a good purpose. Us humans suffer too much hubris to learn about nature's goodness.


----------



## tamarque

KittyChris said:


> LOL, you sound like me. have had many opportunities with certain guys but I am not interested....
> 
> eta - sorry to hear about all those bee stings.


Aside from the stories and laughs today, I don't even register the stings. Amazing that you could get stung in the groin and have no reaction!!


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> I have to backtrack to page 79 to start responding! I missed a lot yesterday evening & you crowd won't stop talking when I go to bed.


LOL!!


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen wrote:

I have to backtrack to page 79 to start responding! I missed a lot yesterday evening & you crowd won't stop talking when I go to bed.


This City never sleeps.


----------



## sisu

So glad you are finishing your shawl Sonia! It does feel great to see it unfold and then of course to wear it! I'm sure you will get into trying beads if you stay with this group

Yippee is right Belle. Can't wait to see the picture.

Oh no Tanya. Not a fun thing to happen. Glad you were able to get it out and are not suffering from the stings. I just got poison ivy, but I am not allergic, thank goodness. Just a little itchy spot so far. 

Sounds like your moving right along with the fish now Ronie. That was a good move to switch to that stash buster. The yarn you are using for the boneyard shawlette sure sounds pretty.
I have never seen stickers on dandelions either. It would be interesting to see a picture of what you have.

I have been watching the news about that new earthquake too. It is so sad. Such suffering already and now another round.

Bev, enjoy your DD's graduation! And congratulations to her and you.

Sue, the spring fling just keeps looking prettier and prettier. You are doing a great job keeping up,with the clues.

Oh my Jane, sounds like you had a very busy outing. And it's true, it seems that we are a very chatty group! Looking forward to hearing more about those towns you mentioned once you get rested. Oh, and I have done the forgetting the camera thing many times so I totally understand!


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Finished Clue 5 of Spring Fling. Now back to Montego and Seabird.
> 
> Sue


Lovely.


----------



## TLL

sisu said:


> Bev, enjoy your DD's graduation! And congratulations to her and you.
> 
> Sue, the spring fling just keeps looking prettier and prettier. You are doing a great job keeping up,with the clues.
> 
> Oh my Jane, sounds like you had a very busy outing. And it's true, it seems that we are a very chatty group! Looking forward to hearing more about those towns you mentioned once you get rested. Oh, and I have done the forgetting the camera thing many times so I totally understand!


Congratulations to your daughter, Bev!!! It is a special time. 

I have to agree with Caryn about your Spring Fling, Sue. 

Yes, I have been there done that so many times with the camera. Oh, well, it could be worse.

I have pulled SO many cockleburs out of my horse's mane and tail and my dog's coats that I have a really hard time imagining they can be used for something good. I totally believe you, but it is a real stretch for my brain to comprehend. :? And people go out of their way to purchase something that we see as a nuisance. Crazy.


----------



## eshlemania

Ah, Tanya, so glad then that things resolved without help from your 'friend.'

Sue, not sure if I commented on your Spring Fling or not. It is looking quite gorgeous.

Jane, I have found that the times I forget the camera are the times wonderful pictures present themselves.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> I find the same thing. People comment on the fact that I don't look at my knitting but I tell them that I read it with my fingers.


That describes it perfectly.


----------



## RosD

Oh my goodness, I have so many pages to catch up on. I just thought I would post some pics first. On Sunday we had breakfast on the foreshore and then we wandered up the path and there was a lot going on. Jackson had a ride on the little train, he was looking out the window and waving to everyone. Then he had a ride on a Shetland pony but he kept looking behind him, he was more interested in those very large camels. Then he wanted to play on the swings. There was live music and lots of stalls selling hand crafted goodies. Just a few hand knits, a few fuzzy scarves, nothing much. Then I spotted a lady wearing a very pretty hand knitted jumper, of course I had to say hi and compliment her on it. She told me that it was hand knitted and donated to the seniors club and that's where she got it. We talked a little bit, I wished her a good day and left. I caught up with Carmen & co then said I'm going back to find this lady and ask her if I can take a photo, well I found her and she said yes. We had a really lovely day and hope that everyone else did too. &#128158;


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Oh my goodness, I have so many pages to catch up on. I just thought I would post some pics first. On Sunday we had breakfast on the foreshore and then we wandered up the path and there was a lot going on. Jackson had a ride on the little train, he was looking out the window and waving to everyone. Then he had a ride on a Shetland pony but he kept looking behind him, he was more interested in those very large camels. Then he wanted to play on the swings. There was live music and lots of stalls selling hand crafted goodies. Just a few hand knits, a few fuzzy scarves, nothing much. Then I spotted a lady wearing a very pretty hand knitted jumper, of course I had to say hi and compliment her on it. She told me that it was hand knitted and donated to the seniors club and that's where she got it. We talked a little bit, I wished her a good day and left. I caught up with Carmen & co then said I'm going back to find this lady and ask her if I can take a photo, well I found her and she said yes. We had a really lovely day and hope that everyone else did too. 💞


What a fun day, Ros! You are right, that jumper is very nice!!!


----------



## triciad19

With all the talk about thorny dandelion I thought you might want to see this plant commonly mistaken for dandelion.

Canada Thistle

Large spiny leaves.

Forms a rosette leaf pattern in mowed lawns that look like spiny dandelion leaves.

Spines are painful if stepped on barefooted or if touched.

Spreads by seed and rhizomes.

Classified as a noxious weed throughout the U.S.

Weed Identification

Canada thistle is an herbaceous perennial with spiny leaves and erect stems. The leaves are long and deeply lobed. They are narrowest at the base and reach their greatest width just before the tip. In pastures or other places that are not mowed frequently, the stems reach up to 4 feet tall producing a lavender or purple flower on top. It flowers from June through September.

In mowed turf, Canada thistle doesn't produce stems or flowers, but rather takes on a rosette pattern with numerous leaves. The top photo shows what it looks like growing in a lawn. It spreads by seed and by rhizomes.

Cultural Practices

Due to the thorns on the leaves, bare hands should not touch these plants. Grabbing it by the hand will make weed identification fairly easy, however, but I wouldn't try it. Attempts at removing this plant by mechanical means are not effective. Any root as small as an inch in length that is broken off and left behind in the soil will produce another plant. In most cases, you only succeed in producing far more plants than you started with. Research shows that a thick, vigorous growing lawn will help prevent Canada thistle from establishing.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> What a fun day, Ros! You are right, that jumper is very nice!!!


Thank you Toni, it was a fun day and beautiful weather. Now to catch up on all the news. We are a chatty bunch!!!!💞


----------



## eshlemania

Lovely pictures, Ros. Gorgeous sweater. 

At this rate, I will be in bed by 9. So tired.


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Lovely pictures, Ros. Gorgeous sweater.
> 
> At this rate, I will be in bed by 9. So tired.


Thank you Bev. Sweet dreams💞


----------



## Lurker 2

Indeed it was fortunate!



TLL said:


> Julie, it was a small tractor-type lawn mower, very powerful, that shot those rocks across the yard. It was a good thing no one was in the way.
> 
> Ok, I'm a little slow on the draw here: Burdock, as in cockle burr burdock? You can make wine with that weed? It is actually good for something? :? Who'd a thunk it?
> 
> Have a good rest, Jane. We will carry on until you are back.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lovely photos, as always *Ros* especially with young Jackson!


----------



## RosD

Okay I'm up to page 70. &#128512;
Tanya, I love the turkey story and the "Turkey Trot"

Thanks everyone for the comments on the sunset photos, kangaroos & Jackson

Melanie, lovely socks.

Bev, lovely lilacs and they are huge!!! 

Linda, beautiful photos.

Sue, your Beaded lace scarf is looking gorgeous.

Jane, I love The cards Michael sent you, he has a great sense of humour. 

Tanya, lovely photos and your adult Miter sweater is looking great. Congratulations on your win. 

Now on to the next 10 pages&#128158; I'm trying to save a bit of space as we are up to page 95.&#128512;


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photos, as always *Ros* especially with young Jackson!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Up to page 80.&#128512; (I have to write it down so I can remember where I'm up to)
Elizabeth, beautiful snowflakes and lovely hot pad. I hope you got rid of your migraine, they are so nasty. 

Linda, beautiful work and I love your Nigella.

Ronie, lovely slippers.

Sue, Montego is looking gorgeous, I can't wait to see it finished.

Peggy I hope your hubby gets better soon.

Norma, I hope you are feeling better now.

Jane thanks for all of the links adding to our pattern stash.

Toni, I must have missed talk of another workshop. That will be great. I will have to go back and try to find it.

Jane, beautiful photos on page 76.

Ronie, lovely stash.

Tanya, great job on the paint spill cleanup.

Belle, so sorry to hear about your aunt and her fracture.&#128158;


----------



## britgirl

Great pics, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> Okay I'm up to page 70. 😀
> Tanya, I love the turkey story and the "Turkey Trot"
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments on the sunset photos, kangaroos & Jackson
> 
> Melanie, lovely socks.
> 
> Bev, lovely lilacs and they are huge!!!
> 
> Linda, beautiful photos.
> 
> Sue, your Beaded lace scarf is looking gorgeous.
> 
> Jane, I love The cards Michael sent you, he has a great sense of humour.
> 
> Tanya, lovely photos and your adult Miter sweater is looking great. Congratulations on your win.
> 
> Now on to the next 10 pages💞 I'm trying to save a bit of space as we are up to page 95.😀


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Great pics, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue.💞


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> Congratulations to your daughter, Bev!!! It is a special time.
> 
> I have to agree with Caryn about your Spring Fling, Sue.
> 
> Yes, I have been there done that so many times with the camera. Oh, well, it could be worse.
> 
> I have pulled SO many cockleburs out of my horse's mane and tail and my dog's coats that I have a really hard time imagining they can be used for something good. I totally believe you, but it is a real stretch for my brain to comprehend. :? And people go out of their way to purchase something that we see as a nuisance. Crazy.


I agree!!! Sue your Spring Fling is coming along nice! I love how it is progressing...

and all I can think of with the cockleburs the pain in my fingers trying to get them out of my dogs fur.. they will just keep working in until they pierce the skin.. So I checked them every day.. and those darn things hurt!! Same thing with Morning Glory Toni... you can't get rid of it and people buy the seeds to plant them LOL.. They are pretty though.


----------



## Ronie

triciad19 said:


> With all the talk about thorny dandelion I thought you might want to see this plant commonly mistaken for dandelion.
> 
> Canada Thistle
> 
> Large spiny leaves.
> 
> Forms a rosette leaf pattern in mowed lawns that look like spiny dandelion leaves.
> 
> Spines are painful if stepped on barefooted or if touched.
> 
> Spreads by seed and rhizomes.
> 
> Classified as a noxious weed throughout the U.S.
> 
> Weed Identification
> 
> Canada thistle is an herbaceous perennial with spiny leaves and erect stems. The leaves are long and deeply lobed. They are narrowest at the base and reach their greatest width just before the tip. In pastures or other places that are not mowed frequently, the stems reach up to 4 feet tall producing a lavender or purple flower on top. It flowers from June through September.
> 
> In mowed turf, Canada thistle doesn't produce stems or flowers, but rather takes on a rosette pattern with numerous leaves. The top photo shows what it looks like growing in a lawn. It spreads by seed and by rhizomes.
> 
> Cultural Practices
> 
> Due to the thorns on the leaves, bare hands should not touch these plants. Grabbing it by the hand will make weed identification fairly easy, however, but I wouldn't try it. Attempts at removing this plant by mechanical means are not effective. Any root as small as an inch in length that is broken off and left behind in the soil will produce another plant. In most cases, you only succeed in producing far more plants than you started with. Research shows that a thick, vigorous growing lawn will help prevent Canada thistle from establishing.


This must be what I have experienced as soon as you quoted "stepped on" I could feel it all over again.. I also have the ones where the stem is smooth but I use gloves to pull them so I don't notice the bottoms all that much..


----------



## Ronie

Great pictures of Jackson Ros!!! it looks like he is having a good time.. and I agree .. the sweater is really nice!


----------



## tamarque

Tricia--thanks for the Canadian Thistle description. I am still curious about what is on Ronie's lawn as the this thistle does not look like dandelion but does fit the description of a plant too hard to touch. There are yellow thistles that grow on my property. They have the most intense root systems, bright yellow and can grown over 1" thick . They run below the surface and send up massive new shoots. The leaves are painful to handle and can leave glass like splinters in your skin.

Ros--what a fun looking day with Jackson. Had to laugh seeing the Baskin Robbins sign on the train. That 'jumper' you spotted is very nice and I bet the owner was flattered that you went out of your way to compliment and photo it. What a nice way to celebrate hand made knitting.

I am really enjoying this hang loose 2 weeks. So many wonderful projects being finished and such a range of topics. And Jane's tour of France is wonderful. Won't forget those carved quarry walls.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> What a fun day, Ros! You are right, that jumper is very nice!!!


Ditto from me, Ros!


----------



## Swedenme

britgirl said:


> Great pics, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Wherever you were looks like a great day out and of course you had nice weather along with Jackson that's a perfect recipe for a perfect day 
Lovely pictures Ros 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Ronie said:


> I agree!!! Sue your Spring Fling is coming along nice! I love how it is progressing...
> 
> and all I can think of with the cockleburs the pain in my fingers trying to get them out of my dogs fur.. they will just keep working in until they pierce the skin.. So I checked them every day.. and those darn things hurt!! Same thing with Morning Glory Toni... you can't get rid of it and people buy the seeds to plant them LOL.. They are pretty though.


I have morning glory in my front garden and I can barely get it to grow . It was lovely with beautiful red flowers on it when I bought it now I'm lucky it appears at all 😄
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

Ros, I did enjoy your day out. Jackson gets more sweet by the day


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, congratulations to your DD. I have never been to DS graduations not even his PhD as he never attended them. I have never quite understood why.
Give her clap from me!


----------



## jscaplen

Scroll down to see the Persian Prints Afghan
I love the dust rose against the black.
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/pages/persian-print-afghan-free-pattern

Breath of Spring by Elena Vladimirovna 
Its in Russian (I guess) but charted so if one was motivated, it could probably be done.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breath-of-spring-2

free until May 18, 2015.
Piña Colada Shawl by Daniele Polotow 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pina-colada-shawl


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...
> Are you sure that Tango is not a cat?


Funny that you should say that because I have often commented that he must be half cat. He grooms himself all of the time. Also he does that slink-under-the-legs thing that cats do - not sure how to describe it: if you have your feet up on the coffee table, he will pass under & arch his back as he rubs them against your legs. Sometimes he goes back & forth for a while.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> ...my brother has taken my old 4 foot loom to see if he can use the timber...


Oh, what a shame - you mean that he is going to dismantle it?


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ... Cat's Paw about the size of the pattern. I may add another repeat or two.


Did you say that this was brown? It looks burgundy to me. Lovely either way. 
I find her patterns are easy to enlarge - & I have enlarged the four that I have knit - basically in order to use up the skein. However, they do have those long narrow ends. If I had the patience, I might work at increasing more slowly to make the ends a bit wider. Although if it is to be used a a scarf, that might be more practical for wrapping/tying.
I will be doing this one for someone for Christmas.

ETA: I just had another look - this one doesn't seem as spindly toward the end as the others.


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ...Another ufo about to become a fo. :wink: Now I won't feel so bad about starting another project.


This is exactly the logic behind this party - except I didn't have enough patience to wait until my UFO became an FO before I CO another project ... and another... and at least one other.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> It is done, not blocked or ends tucked in, but off the needles. ....


Looks beautiful - love those colors. Looking forward to the blocked version. 
I can't pick out the beads although I zoomed in. Perhaps you can do a close up of that section to show us when it is blocked... Please


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> I am possibly a bit low at the moment- I have agreed to go to a seniors group tomorrow, and really not looking forward to it.


Maybe getting together with them will help raise your spirits. I find the same thing sometimes - really dreading something & kicking yourself for agreeing to it & then, surprisingly, enjoying it.


> Maybe I will take both the black and the red with me? ...


Good plan. As others have pointed out, you need the break from one project to another - especially if one is more demanding - for whatever reason. Besides, as my mother would say, "Variety is the spice of life." ... sometimes I have too much spice in mine, though.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ... put it on some DPNs. I just want to get this done. I'll learn the Magic Loop some other time. ...


As Tanya & others have commented, it is good to have another method to turn to. Learn the other when you are in a more receptive mood for it. I tried ML but am not a fan. Other things seem to work better for me. I might try it again & decide that I like it. Who knows?


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> Progress report on my beginners shawl ...


Way to go, Sonya!


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> Yipee!!! Just finished the last slip stitch on the crochet edging for the replacement doily...


Great! Looking forward to the pics. Glad that you have it done before your deadline. I know that your friend will love it.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Was at a friend's garden yesterday and a bee flew up my shorts and stung me 3 times ...


Awful experience! Bicycle shorts from now on!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...I am at the point where I can knit the fish with out looking at the pattern... I plan on getting another section done on my Boneyard today...


You're making great progress, Ronie 
Looking forward to progress pics.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Counted at least 18 stings. I was shaken by the experience but within a few hours calmed down from the shock of it ...


Me thinks you spend too much time around bees. 
;-)
It is amazing that you didn't have a reaction - apart from that hour's recovery. I think that it would have taken me longer to get over that.


----------



## jscaplen

Swedenme said:


> ...nowhere does the pattern say how long it should be or how many stitches there should be on before you start finishing up , and by reading some of the comments people have run into problems at the end ...


I hate it when those things happen. Sometimes you are lucky enough to find a project page with useful notes to guide you.
Is it the Beginner's Shawl? I did a search & came up with a bunch but don't know which one it is.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Reason #264 for taking knitting along in the car...


A serendipitous moment ... for you, not the other guy.
Don't leave home without it! (Doesn't just work for American Express.)


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Finished Clue 5 of Spring Fling....


Looking great, Sue!
I am going to try to finish up respondng here quickly & do the last 2 rows on my clue 4 so I can share a pic. Clue 5 will get spread out into next week since I won't have a clue 6 & I have so many other things that have fallen behind.
I guess I was lucky that I chose the B charts - even though I am jealous of that deep lace.
I can't help but feel amazed at the flexibility that Susanna builds into her pattens.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Any idea how big yours will be? ...


None. As you mentioned, you can't spread it out to get a good idea. No help to you there, am I? I will have a look & see if I can come up with something for you.


> It's funny that Montego is now my carry-with-me knitting. The little sections make it easier to pick up and put down....


I know what you mean. It is intimidating to look at the FOs but the actual knitting isn't very difficult.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ... Seeing some of the pics, I am wondering about using two colours rather then the one I had planned.


Oh, darn :-( I wish you hadn't said that. Now I want to look at the spoilers.
I did have that yarn that I picked up the other week - two shades of dust rose - but I don't have any bead to go with it. Also, it looked to be starting out with stripes - wasn't fussy about that.
I keep sticking with the one shade & then see such beautiful two-toned ones & wish my time back.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...shot those rocks across the yard. It was a good thing no one was in the way. ..)


I was thinking the same thing.
This is one of the things that would float through my mind when I was doing long distance runs along the road: If a rock is spun from a car tire & strikes your windshield, it leaves spalls or cracks. What would happen if it hit a person? It would be like a bullet!
Melanie, have you or your bike buddies ever had an incident with flicked rocks?


----------



## eshlemania

Jane, I have added another shawl to my library, thank you!!!  THe Pina Colada one looked interesting. 

Julie, the brother looking at your loom, is this the one allergic to adrenaline? How is he doing?


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...I just thought I would post some pics first. On Sunday we had breakfast on the foreshore and then we wandered up the path and there was a lot going on....


Looks like it was a great outing - just what you needed to get you out of your doldrums!
So much stuff for a busy little man to be doing!


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Won't forget those carved quarry walls.


It's too bad that you can't get down in there & see them. Some of them are so "busy" that you miss things until someone else points them out.
There was at least one carving done by a New Zealander. I will try to get over for pics when I have the time.


----------



## Swedenme

jscaplen said:


> I hate it when those things happen. Sometimes you are lucky enough to find a project page with useful notes to guide you.
> Is it the Beginner's Shawl? I did a search & came up with a bunch but don't know which one it is.


It's the one by Ju Ju vail I think I can finish it properly with the help of some of the comments underneath if the pattern has not been corrected 
Sonja


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> Melanie, have you or your bike buddies ever had an incident with flicked rocks?


Thankfully not too many rocks on our route as I live in suburbia, but yes, cars do kick up things sometimes. And many of us have been hit by things people have thrown at us. The big problem is getting side-swiped and cut-off by cars which is a regular occurrence. Even with bike lanes. One must be vigilant. If I can smack my hand on your window, you are too close.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Toni, I must have missed talk of another workshop. That will be great. I will have to go back and try to find it.


Hi Ros, this workshop will not be until September or October or somewhere in there. You haven't missed anything.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Looks beautiful - love those colors. Looking forward to the blocked version.
> I can't pick out the beads although I zoomed in. Perhaps you can do a close up of that section to show us when it is blocked... Please


Thank you, Jane! I guess I was tired when I took that first photo, but the beads hide in the stitches also, so there is not much to see. I really hope they show up when I get it all stretched out this afternoon. It has been soaking since yesterday. I will try to remember to take some photos of it on the wires.


----------



## Ronie

Swedenme said:


> I have morning glory in my front garden and I can barely get it to grow . It was lovely with beautiful red flowers on it when I bought it now I'm lucky it appears at all 😄
> Sonja


Isn't that something!! and they are a weed here.. I have not see the red ones I bet they are pretty... ours are white with a hint of purple in the center.. they are a pretty flower they are just very tenacious and hard to get rid of and can ruin some very expensive hay if they take over the fields..

Tanya when the Canada Thistle that Tricia mention is small and in your lawn it looks just like a dandelion!! and I am sure that is what is in my lawn and flower bed..


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> This is one of the things that would float through my mind when I was doing long distance runs along the road: If a rock is spun from a car tire & strikes your windshield, it leaves spalls or cracks. What would happen if it hit a person? It would be like a bullet!
> Melanie, have you or your bike buddies ever had an incident with flicked rocks?


My husband spent a some time restoring a old rider lawn mower and when he was showing it off to me he ran over some old bones the dogs had been chewing on.. one shot of and hit me in the knee.. I instantly fell to the ground.. of course he was off and running down the path and didn't realize what had happened for a minute or two... It felt like I had been shot.. he realized when he turned around and saw me on the ground that something had happened.. it swelled up and hurt for awhile but there was no long lasting issues..  I was in my 40's when that happened.. if it happened to me know I'd be in traction..LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Oh, what a shame - you mean that he is going to dismantle it?


He possibly will use it as timber on his lathe- I have not had a chance to speak with him since he took it- I did try to sell it on the Auction site, but no-one was interested- I simply do not have the space for it in this house, and better that than having it rot under the house. Alastair was saying a lot of people are just burning the native timbers- that I find really sad- at least I know he cares about wood.


----------



## Ronie

Jane thanks for the Pina Colada pattern.. I have it downloaded... it looks very interesting and very pretty in the picture... it would be a great one to use up some of our crochet thread  

Busy day yesterday between my son's needing help with moving some things.. Work and the dentist my day was full then after dinner I got a lovely call from my friend up in the Portland area.. she is recovering very well.. I'll tell you she has a dream husband.. he dotes on her and was her voice when she had a hard time talking... like a papa bull that wouldn't let anything happen to her.. I just love him.. now he taking care of her.. she has a few mobility issues but is working on them.. she is doing so well she is almost 100% recovered from her stroke.. he keeps me informed and pushes her to keep social.. it was such a great phone call and she was worried that we wouldn't be able to have our 'Marathon' conversation.. but after 2 hours she realized that" she's back!! " and that brightened her day.. she will call more often now.. she promised.. I have another long day!! but it will go fast! 
Have a great day everyone...


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Good plan. As others have pointed out, you need the break from one project to another - especially if one is more demanding - for whatever reason. Besides, as my mother would say, "Variety is the spice of life." ... sometimes I have too much spice in mine, though.


I ended up just taking the black, which is now cast off, and waiting for the letters. I am reserving judgement on the group- one lady really annoyed me with her snippy attitude- but I will go at least one more time.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I have added another shawl to my library, thank you!!!  THe Pina Colada one looked interesting.
> 
> Julie, the brother looking at your loom, is this the one allergic to adrenaline? How is he doing?


He was saying he is still not fully well- he was obviously puffed loading the loom- but compared with where he was at the beginning of the year very much better. Thanks for asking, Bev!


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> It's too bad that you can't get down in there & see them. Some of them are so "busy" that you miss things until someone else points them out.
> There was at least one carving done by a New Zealander. I will try to get over for pics when I have the time.


I certainly would love to see them in person. Decades ago I had a book on the Cave paintings at Tassali N Ajer (sp). Loved that book and left it, along with the entire library with my friend who passed away 18 months ago (can't believe that much time has passed). When I inherited his storage shed with over 20 boxes of books, there was my old book on the Cave paintings. Loved seeing how he saved it and now it is back with me. Always wanted to see them in person. Did see some Native American rock painting in the Southwest years ago which was so exciting. Such a wonderful way to touch base with our human history and admire the creativity/ingenuity of people who worked with so many fewer tools than we have today. Your stone carvings look fantastic and make you want to reach out and feel them--like saying hello to those of yesterday and honoring their work.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> My husband spent a some time restoring a old rider lawn mower and when he was showing it off to me he ran over some old bones the dogs had been chewing on.. one shot of and hit me in the knee.. I instantly fell to the ground.. of course he was off and running down the path and didn't realize what had happened for a minute or two... It felt like I had been shot.. he realized when he turned around and saw me on the ground that something had happened.. it swelled up and hurt for awhile but there was no long lasting issues..  I was in my 40's when that happened.. if it happened to me know I'd be in traction..LOL


Glad you had the resilience to withstand that assault.

It is amazing that more of these accidents don't occur given all the mechanical equipment with such power that are used. Around here, where biking is a big form of exercise and exploration, there is a great deal of focus on road safety for the riders. But on our narrow highways with faster traffic, you would think there would be many accidents reported but there aren't.

Melanie, not very nice to think of people throwing things at you while biking. What is it that allows some people to see a biker (or anyone doing anything they are not doing) fair game for assault. It is a total objectification of the riders, and totally inhumane.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Isn't that something!! and they are a weed here.. I have not see the red ones I bet they are pretty... ours are white with a hint of purple in the center.. they are a pretty flower they are just very tenacious and hard to get rid of and can ruin some very expensive hay if they take over the fields..
> 
> Tanya when the Canada Thistle that Tricia mention is small and in your lawn it looks just like a dandelion!! and I am sure that is what is in my lawn and flower bed..


Yes, that sounds more accurate. Nature always seem to create many plants with similarity. I think that is part of the protection of the species--creating confusion for predator species.

Morning glories are intentionally planted around here. But they have a strong will of their own. I planted them to create a living shade for my dining room windows which are huge and allow way to much summer sun for my plant shelf inside. However, those moved themselves over the years to the garden where they love to climb my cukes, tomatoes, beans, etc. I try to allow a few to hug the fence, but these plants really like to chose their own company and ignore me. We need to have conversation--again, this year.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> Awful experience! Bicycle shorts from now on!


Not when the temps hit 90! Just need to pay more attention to where I am stepping.


----------



## Jacki

Good morning everyone. Trying to stay connected. Miss you all!


----------



## eshlemania

ROnie, my hubby had a wire shot into his thigh when he was mowing lawn when he was about 14. His aunt did not believe him when he told her it hurt. It just looked like a little wound and it did not bleed. Finally, she realized that he really was hurt and took him to the doctor. The wire was about 1 1/2" long. 

Hi, Jacki!!!! *waves*


----------



## MissMelba

All these mowing accidents, this is why I don't mow 

Glad all are ok. <3


No knitting at lunch today as DH came and took me out to lunch. Going to have to ride my bike tonight to work off the omelet.


----------



## Normaedern

Ronnie, your friend sounds as though she is improving well. I am pleased.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I ended up just taking the black, which is now cast off, and waiting for the letters. I am reserving judgement on the group- one lady really annoyed me with her snippy attitude- but I will go at least one more time.


Groups are a mixed blessing, sometimes!


----------



## Normaedern

My computer decided to seize up this afternoon. The young man who fixes it is coming on Friday. I have finished my pi shawl and will post a photo later as I only have limited internet access.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Groups are a mixed blessing, sometimes!


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> My computer decided to seize up this afternoon. The young man who fixes it is coming on Friday. I have finished my pi shawl and will post a photo later as I only have limited internet access.


Oh Dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

I just received this PM from Admin:

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Lace Party with Lurker 2, a bit early, for 4th April 2015." was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329700-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-337430-1.html

Jane's topic is likely to get split too- but this has taken a very long time!


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> All these mowing accidents, this is why I don't mow
> 
> Glad all are ok. <3
> 
> No knitting at lunch today as DH came and took me out to lunch. Going to have to ride my bike tonight to work off the omelet.


What a nice treat!


----------



## Miss Pam

Jacki said:


> Good morning everyone. Trying to stay connected. Miss you all!


We miss you, too!


----------



## Belle1

Hello Everyone -- As I mentioned yesterday, I finished up the REDO of the purple doily -- as a quick reminder, when I did the first one, after blocking I discovered a dropped stitch and didn't think I could fix it. Well, today I learned some more valuable lessons.

1. The new doily which is pictured below, I thought was perfect -- until I took a picture of it and found an error -- another dropped stitch which ran, but it was near the bind off so I fixed it. Moral of this story: With complex lace, irregularities of the pattern show up really well in a photograph. 

2. As you know I was certain that I wouldn't be able to fix the original doily. Wrong. You can see in the second picture that I was able to repair the problem (took about 15 min), but once again when I looked at the photo what did I see, but another knitting error. So again, great lesson to really look at knitted lace carefully and photos help.

As it turns out, someone else saw the 1st doily in it "holey" state and asked for it. Since she knows it is "defective" and has been repaired -- or at least partially, I think I'll go ahead and give it to her. I wonder what would happen if I reclaimed the cotton yarn and then added unused yarn to it and then tried to block. I suspect the two yarns would not block the same since the reclaimed yarn has already been severely stretched.

The third photo just shows all three of the same doilies sitting on my table as I was arranging to take photos. I thought it was kind of cool to see. 

So Birthday Present done and ready to gift. First attempt will be given to a loving home and I can return my attention to the curtain which just hasn't been growing lately.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341780-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

